# FF Wearing Denim and Pearls #47



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good night, and sweet dreams. Signing off................


Same to you, Jokim.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope they do not too.
> 
> Saw on another site men love2knit put picture up of scarf he had made and it was lovely and some women had to comment how Hobby Lobby hates gays and women's rights.
> 
> What did that have to do with anything. He used yarn from Hobby Lobby. Wow it must be fall the nuts are fallling from the trees.


Makes you wonder, doesn't it?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/which-holiday-movie-are-you/result/7wi5o4/ So crazy and so true. National Lampoon Christmas Vacation. These quiz must know what they are talking about.:O


Same here!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Very late - bedtime. Sleep well everybody.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm feeling down today -- DB#1 would have had his 60th birthday today. He died 4 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm feeling down today -- DB#1 would have had his 60th birthday today. He died 4 1/2 years ago.


WCK, I am so sorry. It is so difficult to loose a close loved one. He is watching over you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm feeling down today -- DB#1 would have had his 60th birthday today. He died 4 1/2 years ago.


My heart aches for you westy, I`m so sorry. 
It`s my oldest sons Birthday today...he`s 23. It`s the first time he`s had a Birthday not living at home, so it`s a bit of a sad day here today too. Not to the extent of your sad day though, but sad regardless.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm feeling down today -- DB#1 would have had his 60th birthday today. He died 4 1/2 years ago.


I am sorry. A birthday or holiday always brings back up hurt when losing a loved one. You and DB were close in age. My heart is hurting because you are hurting. Lord I pray You comfort WCK's aching heart right now and her family's. Remind them that he is in Your Loving Arms right now . I pray You give them the comfort that they will be with You and him one day. We have that joy knowing You will be there too. I ask in the Name of Jesus and Bless You for it. Amen.
Thanks for sharing your hurt with us today. I am sending my love and lots of hugs to you today.XXXXXX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My heart aches for you westy, I`m so sorry.
> It`s my oldest sons Birthday today...he`s 23. It`s the first time he`s had a Birthday not living at home, so it`s a bit of a sad day here today too. Not to the extent of your sad day though, but sad regardless.


Happy Birthday WeBee's son. Hugs for you too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I needed one today, Maybe you need one too.


Sending you hugs today. I need one too. Thanks for the hugs Joeys.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm feeling down today -- DB#1 would have had his 60th birthday today. He died 4 1/2 years ago.


I hope you can feel my arm wraps around you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hope you can feel my arm wraps around you.


Beautiful words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I needed one today, Maybe you need one too.


Here it is arm wraps nice and tight.

Why do you need them Joey what is happening to you???

Sending them to both you WCK,LL, too

Too you too CB.

It is just an arm wrap day on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm feeling down today -- DB#1 would have had his 60th birthday today. He died 4 1/2 years ago.


WCK, I'm so sorry.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My heart aches for you westy, I`m so sorry.
> It`s my oldest sons Birthday today...he`s 23. It`s the first time he`s had a Birthday not living at home, so it`s a bit of a sad day here today too. Not to the extent of your sad day though, but sad regardless.


I understand. It's hard when they move away.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I needed one today, Maybe you need one too.


You sent a much-needed hug for some of our friends. Here's one for you, Joey. Sorry I don't have a picture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sending you hugs today. I need one too. Thanks for the hugs Joeys.


Here's one for you,CB.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

If you have a Ben Franklins in your area, they have straight knitting needles on sale for $4 a pair....even cheaper than Walmarts prices which were nearly $4.50 a pair for the same thing.
Walmart were sold out, that`s why hubby went to Ben Franklins, bless his heart. Unfortunately his eyesight must be going because he bought me a size 6 instead of the size 8 I needed for the hats I`m knitting. And I didn`t notice until I took them out the package and put them in my knitting needle container.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> If you have a Ben Franklins in your area, they have straight knitting needles on sale for $4 a pair....even cheaper than Walmarts prices which were nearly $4.50 a pair for the same thing.
> Walmart were sold out, that`s why hubby went to Ben Franklins, bless his heart. Unfortunately his eyesight must be going because he bought me a size 6 instead of the size 8 I needed for the hats I`m knitting. And I didn`t notice until I took them out the package and put them in my knitting needle container.


Thanks, Wendy. Sorry the size was wrong. It's hard to see the size, I think. Anything that's just stamped into the surface and not a different color is hard for me to see, especially expiration dates punched onto white labels. No Ben Franklin's here.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here it is arm wraps nice and tight.
> 
> Why do you need them Joey what is happening to you???
> 
> ...


I feel your arms around me, YL. I am sending mine to you. Hugging you tight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

The Righter Village News

weather report. Put bucket of water now ice over means its cold.

If seeing white stuff its snow.

If bucket of water is not frozen means it means it not cold just nice.

If the bucket of water is hot it means it is hot.

If you can't see the sun or the moon at night it's cloudy.

for those in south part of town just turn it other way fo meaning.

If water hot hot it's hot.

If water is inbewteen its nice out.

If water is cold it's cold.

so much for weather report.


Now to those wonderful letters address to me.

I saw that too, what do you want I will not print it in the news as it's not news just get over it.

What do you mean I am nuts. Nuts are good for you. High in fiber. Get over it.

It is to a holiday it's national hugs day.

Now the news that I print is new that must be printed so print I must. 

The Thanksgiving party went off with out a hitch. Well as much as a hitch is around this village.

Want to thank Tumpper ware for allowing the group to meet and mess up Senior sent her.

Have you seen her twins they are a year old now. Cute as the buttons on your shirt. So what go out and get a button shirt. Gee do I have to know everything.

Finial everyone got the message about passing the dishes.
But really a few empty dishes on the food table. What is that invisible. Calorie free does not make a dish to pass.

Also to the one who won the frisbee dish toss was something to be no words just a mess. You ladies could at lease have cleaned the plates off. But fun and food was had by all. Speaking of food. Wow We Breeze the cake and I do mean lots of cake. Whats with the 20 layers, need a stepping stool just to cut it.

Stretchy pants are On Sale at the Jo Kan's clothing Emporium. Again with that word Can't you all get it straight, I hate to have to type that word. Have to look it up in dictionary everytime. Can't we just use store.
She wants you all to know they are on sale for half the price. you will only get one leg,waist ect. If you want the whole thing regular price. Also the only sizes she has is large exlarge jumbo and huge and I mean huge. 

See her bump her kins as agree to open up gym for exercize classes. Bring your own chair as seems none of you can do push ups or jump her jacks. So Arm swings and leg pulls will have to do. 
Also remember to bring you strap on spikes as Her Kins Hubby has been doing a wax job and I do mean wax on floor again.Bumper Kins can't you get away to dump him Oh I meant dump the wax. Not like the last time dumping on steps to Gym. We really had a fall out on that one, and I do not mean disagree. Well yes there was a few who disagreeeeeed too. 

J her Way is on medical leave, prayers being said for her. So Looks of Locks is doing the Sheriff job.
Was reported to me by the one who reports. She had problems with leftside of street wanting to undue Taxes and everything free. What we will have to pay for it???? not if Mayor Jo her mama has anything to say about that. 

Lots Of Love is slowing down spinning class. To many dizzie women coming out there. Plus the yarn is coming out all over the place. Ladies it is not a spinning class don't you under stand wheels are suppose to spin not you. Also good news she drop the Emporium off the store sign. Now just Spinning. Something to think about LOL might want to put store up on that sign.

Slower G is getting a big crowd coming in to grocery store demanding diet food. She wants you to know new stock arriving after Christmas fes stir. Thinks by then will be a bigger demand.

Want Bee's has a new tea available for Christmas sea's. Oh she just called seem she ran out of it yesterday. Must be a good one this year as see a lot of you ladies falling out of door there. She now is carring the Tea over haul for day after tea drinking tasting party.

Knots Crazy has fresh Herbs in( no it is not her husband get over it. Why don't you look for another Herb.She is now incharge of Pizza's Shoppee. (finial one who understands can spell that one). Any way she has a hot hot number over there. No it is not Herb gee you really do need to get a herb fixs.

Want to thank Car Vee for the decorations of village for the Holidays. Nice touch with the blue Berries. Who every keeps eating them. Be careful he is running short of Blue Berries not a good year for them in Garden. Tomatoes took over I hear. He is thinking of using them on wreaths
.
Kutie Poor Gives annual Krafts sales are in full swing. Ask those who are left to stop thinking everything is free. 

Ge ord Beauty shop has been busy with holiday season. Has a big hairy special . So if you want to be hairy stop in.

Gees slaw new dry goods store is a hit or miss. Every thing is drying up. So must say that is a good dryer place. Please hang around sale will be after Christmas so hang around.

Gills Girl want to thank you for supply Turkeys for Thanks giving. But please could you teach them not to chase away ladies from pass a dish table.

Gee Jay ZZZZZZZZZZZZ's Rest tu rants is going off on soup this season. So many she can't list them all. The Bones are us soup is special, Her meat gravy is a bit meating, then there is her speical Them bones them Bones are dry bones. Right tasty if I do say so.

Bumper Kins has agreed to hold Christmas dance and food all you can eat this year in the wax her floors shoppee. Large enough for all of you.

Also village band will play for your dancing pleasure. Well if you think its a pleasure when playing off key.
I mean after the fall fest turn bull. Really when drum major Bon said to the right and a few of the left turned left and the middle went right down the middle and everyone of you were tripping going left that set all on the right going right and the middle just tripping everyone. Bon please get a bull horn as if they start doing that at the dance we will be having a bowling over time.

RU knots is off on an a vent turr. Seeing Count Druk u lars castle. She wants everyone to know. she went during day as it is blood hot during night. 

Jo Her Mama was again elected as mayor . Right samrt turn out for midterm elections. 

Printing out Village not spending bull it ton for the year.

tax collected.

Who and amounts.

Mayor $2.00 asking for a raise as doing villiage taxes to wants 50 cents more.

Kar vert 50 cent for maintenances of this village.

Sheiff salary 75 cents

Lites 5.00 personal think its a rip off.

Heating up stoves for villiage wood supplied by all not change there.

Snow shovel rental 10 cents

mouthing off tax for you know who 0 cents.

Fest t voles 8 cent.

Sheiff sail a ree 6.oo dollars had to get to new mopped as other one run over by Kar v's snow plow. He couldn't help it there was a left over snow this year.

Village budget did not bounce. So we have 6.00 to carry over for next year.

Also mayor ask for those who are late paying taxes there is now a fee of 5.00 late charge. So much for the left overs.
and it is not free no mad er what they think.


And last but not the least Wicked Class Kitty has open fish shop again next to knit shop and it is starting to get a bit fishy where yarn is . She is know to stock pile yarn every fall season. But not to worry Looks Locks is on the job and she will find what is left over.



I have done my job and must say good job in fact I think I will give myself a raise.I can raise out of my chair raise the window raise the flag, so much to raise. 

Yes this is the end of the news. You should have turned in your reports so I could report but no now you want a report in the report. Well guess what am not going to report.

Photo ops from our dear photo ops girl. She is the best, photo op person. She won an award for her photo ops. A biggie blanket and coloring in the lines book. She has done us all proud.
Give her a big hand. Know don't start that buying a hand please and Kar VE her not another one of your hand carving tricks.

All have a good seaons next year. At least I won't be late wishing you that like last year.

What a do you mean I am long (wind ie ) post. If you all would stop posting me I would be short posted . Then you would complain about my short post.

Get over it. I am out of here going for lunch.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Thanks, CB. Well, I tried to explain this time, but from now on they can think what they will. Unfortunately, that's usually the worst. Sometimes I think they love to catch me saying something they don't like just to make the others dislike me. I've tried to be nice, and that's all I can do. But I won't go there and seek anyone out. They make it too hard.
> 
> Life has enough challenges without coming on KP to visit with friends and finding confrontation and offense easily taken and the need to walk on eggshells. They are looking for something to be outraged about and revel in finding it.
> 
> This is where I like to be - among friends who can question my sanity in the nicest way and forgive my shortcomings. Thanks to all of you.


There are a few of them that get so jealous/possessive of their "friends" that they just won't share them with others, especially outsiders. Those are the ones that look for anything to discredit the one they are jealous of.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm feeling down today -- DB#1 would have had his 60th birthday today. He died 4 1/2 years ago.


I lost my sister 15 years ago and try to think of the silly things we did together. It helps when I feel down. A good laugh is always good for the soul. HUGS


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village News
> 
> weather report. Put bucket of water now ice over means its cold.
> 
> ...


Very informative as usual! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village News
> 
> weather report. Put bucket of water now ice over means its cold.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh did you stay up all night to write the Righter Village News? LOLOLOL. Hugs , kissy face and cream cheese to all on Denim.♥
I have to get supper I will read it all later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I lost my sister 15 years ago and try to think of the silly things we did together. It helps when I feel down. A good laugh is always good for the soul. HUGS


Another hug sent out to you Solo. I know you miss the part of you that is missing. You are a sister to us on Denim Country.XX ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Did anyone see this? http://www.facebook.com/FOX16HD/photos/a.124306454256803.14142.115084491845666/1113320228688749/?type=1&theater


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Here is another sweet thread. I hope a hater won't ruin it.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302793-1.html


What an enthralling thread and such opportunity to witness to our faith, CB. Started reading the thread but have to stop to serve family their supper. Will continue to read it and post appropriate remarks. Thanks CB, for bringing it to our attention. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I lost my sister 15 years ago and try to think of the silly things we did together. It helps when I feel down. A good laugh is always good for the soul. HUGS


I am sorry, Solo. She is watching over you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh my gosh did you stay up all night to write the Righter Village News? LOLOLOL. Hugs , kissy face and cream cheese to all on Denim.♥
> I have to get supper I will read it all later.


Am I Looks Locks?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? http://www.facebook.com/FOX16HD/photos/a.124306454256803.14142.115084491845666/1113320228688749/?type=1&theater


Such a beautiful picture. Thanks Bumpy. There are some really lovely ladies here at KP. I hope those AOW`s don`t spoil it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? http://www.facebook.com/FOX16HD/photos/a.124306454256803.14142.115084491845666/1113320228688749/?type=1&theater


It makes me sick. My father was an atheist, and he would NEVER have belittled anyone's faith.

As a teenager he had been president of his MYF (Methodist Youth Fellowship). I don't know when he changed his mind, but he told me he never talked to people about his lack of faith because faith was a beautiful thing and he never wanted to cause anyone to doubt. And he was definitely not shy about expressing his opinions, but he that was one area he would not touch. He would have been completely horrified at that sign - and to use a child.

I'm pretty sure he changed his mind when he was older. Just the way he talked. When he had a heart attack (which he survived), he was so surprised that his friends prayed for him by name. He asked me if I believed in prayer and the afterlife, and I told him I did. How could we bear it if we didn't believe we'd see our loved ones again.

He was a very good person who had a long period of disbelief. But I believe that God never just lets us walk away. I believe He calls us and calls us and calls us again and doesn't stop until we see. And when we see, the choice is ours. But who could walk away then? Not many, I'm sure.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It makes me sick. My father was an atheist, and he would NEVER have belittled anyone's faith.
> 
> As a teenager he had been president of his MYF (Methodist Youth Fellowship). I don't know when he changed his mind, but he told me he never talked to people about his lack of faith because faith was a beautiful thing and he never wanted to cause anyone to doubt. And he was definitely not shy about expressing his opinions, but he that was one area he would not touch. He would have been completely horrified at that sign - and to use a child.
> 
> ...


I believe that too that God never stops calling us. He is always waiting at the door to receive our sins and forgive us. All we have to do is ask and we will receive forgiveness. It is so easy. It doesn't even hurt. It is the greatest thing to be forgiven by an Awesome God thru His Son Jesus.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It makes me sick. My father was an atheist, and he would NEVER have belittled anyone's faith.
> 
> As a teenager he had been president of his MYF (Methodist Youth Fellowship). I don't know when he changed his mind, but he told me he never talked to people about his lack of faith because faith was a beautiful thing and he never wanted to cause anyone to doubt. And he was definitely not shy about expressing his opinions, but he that was one area he would not touch. He would have been completely horrified at that sign - and to use a child.
> 
> ...


Faith finds you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is great. I admire him for speaking up.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phW8r7u7o9s&feature=share This is great. I admire him for speaking up.


 :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, I am so sorry. It is so difficult to loose a close loved one. He is watching over you.


Thanks LL.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.brainfall.com/quizzes/which-holiday-movie-are-you/result/7wi5o4/ So crazy and so true. National Lampoon Christmas Vacation. These quiz must know what they are talking about.:O


Same here. Love that movie! ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> My heart aches for you westy, I`m so sorry.
> It`s my oldest sons Birthday today...he`s 23. It`s the first time he`s had a Birthday not living at home, so it`s a bit of a sad day here today too. Not to the extent of your sad day though, but sad regardless.


Thanks Wendy. I bet your whole family is missing each other today - not sharing those b/d hugs. Did you have a piece of cake to wish him Happy Birthday?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the hugs, wishes and prayers. And hugs back to all of you too.

I hope your day got better Joey too, the hugs make a big difference.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm feeling down today -- DB#1 would have had his 60th birthday today. He died 4 1/2 years ago.


I'm so sorry that you lost your brother at 55 1/2 yrs of age.
Mine will be gone 4 yrs on the 21st. He passed away at 58.
A part of us is gone with them, isn't it? I have his photos around the house to remind me. Every time I gaze at them, I say a little prayer.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

This has been a tough day for a lot of Denims. Let's pray for a better day tomorrow.

Good night and God bless you all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A real day brightener - another edition of the Righter's Village News! :thumbup: Our editor follows the original postie's motto -- neither hail, nor rain nor sleet will keep her from her duties!! Righters know how to have a good time and stay in their budgets. Photos coming up soon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The Righter Village News
> 
> weather report. Put bucket of water now ice over means its cold.
> 
> ...


Such newsy post about what goes on in our village! Thanks for bringing us up to date on the latest breaking news, Yarnie!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I lost my sister 15 years ago and try to think of the silly things we did together. It helps when I feel down. A good laugh is always good for the soul. HUGS


Your shared b/d must be an especially hard day and your sister was so young too. But you are right about the memories - shared both laughter and tears with my parents on the phone tonight too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another hug sent out to you Solo. I know you miss the part of you that is missing. You are a sister to us on Denim Country.XX ♥


Ditto from me, Solo. XXX♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did anyone see this? http://www.facebook.com/FOX16HD/photos/a.124306454256803.14142.115084491845666/1113320228688749/?type=1&theater


That's sad


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phW8r7u7o9s&feature=share This is great. I admire him for speaking up.


He's smart and sensible; I hope some of his friends will listen to him.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I'm so sorry that you lost your brother at 55 1/2 yrs of age.
> Mine will be gone 4 yrs on the 21st. He passed away at 58.
> A part of us is gone with them, isn't it? I have his photos around the house to remind me. Every time I gaze at them, I say a little prayer.


I'm sorry Jokim - he was so young too and so close to Christmas


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> This has been a tough day for a lot of Denims. Let's pray for a better day tomorrow.
> 
> Good night and God bless you all.


Good night Bonnie; sleep well and hope you have a very good Thursday.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks everyone for all the hugs, wishes and prayers. And hugs back to all of you too.
> 
> I hope your day got better Joey too, the hugs make a big difference.


Is that you in the picture with Santa? Do you have a sister I forgot. I know you have brothers. Sweet picture.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm so sorry that you lost your brother at 55 1/2 yrs of age.
> Mine will be gone 4 yrs on the 21st. He passed away at 58.
> A part of us is gone with them, isn't it? I have his photos around the house to remind me. Every time I gaze at them, I say a little prayer.


I am so sorry for you. I have only lost a brother in law. That hurt enough. I would be so sad if my baby brother died. My heart is heavy for WCK, Solo and Jokim in your lost. Love all of you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'm so sorry that you lost your brother at 55 1/2 yrs of age.
> Mine will be gone 4 yrs on the 21st. He passed away at 58.
> A part of us is gone with them, isn't it? I have his photos around the house to remind me. Every time I gaze at them, I say a little prayer.


I never had a brother, but I have a son and his sisters would be brokenhearted if anything happened to him. I know you both must miss your brothers so much.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is that you in the picture with Santa? Do you have a sister I forgot. I know you have brothers. Sweet picture.


I have 3 brothers but no sisters. That's me with DB#1 in the pic. We were born 11 months apart so we were the same age for a month.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have 3 brothers but no sisters. That's me with DB#1 in the pic. We were born 11 months apart so we were the same age for a month.


What a great picture!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello all, I have great news-- had the stomach scope yesterday & ulcer & mass is gone so guess the steroids & Predisoone healed it or so the doctor's think it did so the weight gain was worth it! Ha, ha!

Other good news, I've been told it is OK for us to head south for the winter! We want to leave this Sunday if things goes as planned. Daughter will help as I'm still weak & lung doctor says I'm showing asthma so on Advair & Ventolin HFS. Doctor thinks warm weather will help so will make a bed in back seat as DH hooks up the seat belts around me to make sure I stay in place! Ha!

All of your prayers helped & I'm sending much love to each of you as you are my best friends & I love each of you! Big Arm Hugs!

Tears are flowing as I love each of you! Hugs, hugs !


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, I have great news-- had the stomach scope yesterday & ulcer & mass is gone so guess the steroids & Predisoone healed it or so the doctor's think it did so the weight gain was worth it! Ha, ha!
> 
> Other good news, I've been told it is OK for us to head south for the winter! We want to leave this Sunday if things goes as planned. Daughter will help as I'm still weak & lung doctor says I'm showing asthma so on Advair & Ventolin HFS. Doctor thinks warm weather will help so will make a bed in back seat as DH hooks up the seat belts around me to make sure I stay in place! Ha!
> 
> ...


Janeway! That is the best news! Thank you for telling us! I am so happy for you. You must feel so relieved. So are we.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, I have great news-- had the stomach scope yesterday & ulcer & mass is gone so guess the steroids & Predisoone healed it or so the doctor's think it did so the weight gain was worth it! Ha, ha!
> 
> Other good news, I've been told it is OK for us to head south for the winter! We want to leave this Sunday if things goes as planned. Daughter will help as I'm still weak & lung doctor says I'm showing asthma so on Advair & Ventolin HFS. Doctor thinks warm weather will help so will make a bed in back seat as DH hooks up the seat belts around me to make sure I stay in place! Ha!
> Father thank You in the Name of Jesus for healing our dear precious friend. All the Glory belongs to You Sweet Jesus!
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, I have great news-- had the stomach scope yesterday & ulcer & mass is gone so guess the steroids & Predisoone healed it or so the doctor's think it did so the weight gain was worth it! Ha, ha!
> 
> Other good news, I've been told it is OK for us to head south for the winter! We want to leave this Sunday if things goes as planned. Daughter will help as I'm still weak & lung doctor says I'm showing asthma so on Advair & Ventolin HFS. Doctor thinks warm weather will help so will make a bed in back seat as DH hooks up the seat belts around me to make sure I stay in place! Ha!
> 
> ...


We feel the same about you Jayne. You haave a safe trip south and get your strength back now. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good night Bonnie; sleep well and hope you have a very good Thursday.


Love the picture of you and your brother.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

LL in news letter if you look at first letter of each name that is how you will know it is you.

Yes it is you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

My weather bucket is frozen today. How is your weather bucket cold or hot.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> LL in news letter if you look at first letter of each name that is how you will know it is you.
> 
> Yes it is you.


  Thank you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My weather bucket is frozen today. How is your weather bucket cold or hot.


My bucket weather to day is 47 and cloudy. Maybe rain. Going to stay inside and put up my tree and decorate. I think this year I will put my Santa's out. I didn't last year .


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, I have great news-- had the stomach scope yesterday & ulcer & mass is gone so guess the steroids & Predisoone healed it or so the doctor's think it did so the weight gain was worth it! Ha, ha!
> 
> Other good news, I've been told it is OK for us to head south for the winter! We want to leave this Sunday if things goes as planned. Daughter will help as I'm still weak & lung doctor says I'm showing asthma so on Advair & Ventolin HFS. Doctor thinks warm weather will help so will make a bed in back seat as DH hooks up the seat belts around me to make sure I stay in place! Ha!
> 
> ...


That's the best news I've heard in a long time, Janie!!!!!! Enjoy your trip. Stay in touch when you can. Merry Christmas! Happy New Year!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My weather bucket is frozen today. How is your weather bucket cold or hot.


My weather bucket is room temperature (can that happen outside?) and is filling slightly with more to come.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, I have great news-- had the stomach scope yesterday & ulcer & mass is gone so guess the steroids & Predisoone healed it or so the doctor's think it did so the weight gain was worth it! Ha, ha!
> 
> Other good news, I've been told it is OK for us to head south for the winter! We want to leave this Sunday if things goes as planned. Daughter will help as I'm still weak & lung doctor says I'm showing asthma so on Advair & Ventolin HFS. Doctor thinks warm weather will help so will make a bed in back seat as DH hooks up the seat belts around me to make sure I stay in place! Ha!
> 
> ...


Thank God! I'm so happy for you and your family Janie! The warm sunshiine will be such a relief for you too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> My weather bucket is frozen today. How is your weather bucket cold or hot.


My weather bucket is frozen too -- and so is the cat's water dish on the deck.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My weather bucket is frozen too -- and so is the cat's water dish on the deck.


I'm going out in a few minutes in short sleeves and a sweater - and I'm not sure about the sweater. Not exactly Christmas-y!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm going out in a few minutes in short sleeves and a sweater - and I'm not sure about the sweater. Not exactly Christmas-y!


Lucky you! Enjoy!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, I have great news-- had the stomach scope yesterday & ulcer & mass is gone so guess the steroids & Predisoone healed it or so the doctor's think it did so the weight gain was worth it! Ha, ha!
> 
> Other good news, I've been told it is OK for us to head south for the winter! We want to leave this Sunday if things goes as planned. Daughter will help as I'm still weak & lung doctor says I'm showing asthma so on Advair & Ventolin HFS. Doctor thinks warm weather will help so will make a bed in back seat as DH hooks up the seat belts around me to make sure I stay in place! Ha!
> 
> ...


Dear Janie, the tears are flowing here too. Thank you for your most wonderful news..I am so elated and thankful. You have excellent doctors and a close family unit to help you through.
I`d like to think our prayers helped as well as the medication to help the healing process, and I couldn`t feel more thrilled and humbled to be one of your friends.
God Bless you sweet Janie ♥


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Dear Janie, the tears are flowing here too. Thank you for your most wonderful news..I am so elated and thankful. You have excellent doctors and a close family unit to help you through.
> I`d like to think our prayers helped as well as the medication to help the healing process, and I couldn`t feel more thrilled and humbled to be one of your friends.
> God Bless you sweet Janie ♥


Thanks Weebee as I dearly love all of my friends on this thread. I'm so happy with the news that if I could I would jump for joy.

God is good to me for some reason & I thank him several times daily!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

We are all jumping with joy too Janie.l
How is your foot doing? I remember last month you fell when you were alone at your house, and it looked so swollen.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Another hug sent out to you Solo. I know you miss the part of you that is missing. You are a sister to us on Denim Country.XX ♥


Thanks CB.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I am sorry, Solo. She is watching over you.


Thank you LL.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phW8r7u7o9s&feature=share This is great. I admire him for speaking up.


I've seen this before and thought this guy is right on the mark. Too bad it's not what a lot of people want to hear. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Ditto from me, Solo. XXX♥


Thanks Jokim. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, I have great news-- had the stomach scope yesterday & ulcer & mass is gone so guess the steroids & Predisoone healed it or so the doctor's think it did so the weight gain was worth it! Ha, ha!
> 
> Other good news, I've been told it is OK for us to head south for the winter! We want to leave this Sunday if things goes as planned. Daughter will help as I'm still weak & lung doctor says I'm showing asthma so on Advair & Ventolin HFS. Doctor thinks warm weather will help so will make a bed in back seat as DH hooks up the seat belts around me to make sure I stay in place! Ha!
> 
> ...


Wonderful news Janie. You are a fighter for sure. Have a safe journey. Happy HUGS for you.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks CB.


When you hurt, so do we solo. Healing prayers are on their way to you from the WV mountains ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I have 3 brothers but no sisters. That's me with DB#1 in the pic. We were born 11 months apart so we were the same age for a month.


How sweet the memories you have Kitty, of your brother. You were very close, I'll bet, what they call 'Irish twins'.  
Mine was the older of the two brothers and the more spiritual. I know he's in a much better place now. ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Hello all, I have great news-- had the stomach scope yesterday & ulcer & mass is gone so guess the steroids & Predisoone healed it or so the doctor's think it did so the weight gain was worth it! Ha, ha!
> 
> Other good news, I've been told it is OK for us to head south for the winter! We want to leave this Sunday if things goes as planned. Daughter will help as I'm still weak & lung doctor says I'm showing asthma so on Advair & Ventolin HFS. Doctor thinks warm weather will help so will make a bed in back seat as DH hooks up the seat belts around me to make sure I stay in place! Ha!
> 
> ...


Travel to FL knowing that you are loved by all of us here in Denim Country, Janie. Drive safely and have a restfully good time. Hope this winter is warmer in FL than the last one. Come back to us just healthy, if not healthier, and in great spirits. 
PTL Who has seen you through this trying time and led you to good health. ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> My weather bucket is frozen today. How is your weather bucket cold or hot.


My bucket is frozen. Temps not going above freezing. A little warmer in the garage, therefore, making is usable as cold food storage place! (Always look for the positive.)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Dear Janie, the tears are flowing here too. Thank you for your most wonderful news..I am so elated and thankful. You have excellent doctors and a close family unit to help you through.
> I`d like to think our prayers helped as well as the medication to help the healing process, and I couldn`t feel more thrilled and humbled to be one of your friends.
> God Bless you sweet Janie ♥


I love how well you express yourself, WendyBee. Straight from the heart.  ♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks Weebee as I dearly love all of my friends on this thread. I'm so happy with the news that if I could I would jump for joy.
> 
> God is good to me for some reason & I thank him several times daily!


We are thrilled with the good news you shared with us, Janie! :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

LOL hubby bought my replacement size 8 needles today. Remember me saying that he bought a size 6 instead of a size 8? Well these needles have to go back to Ben Franklins because they are the really long ones....it would be like knitting with telegraph poles!!! I just hope hubby still has the receipt.
So instead I improvised and used the smallest links on my interchangeable needles in the set that Gifty gifted me for my 50th Birthday in June. Wow I have to say they are beautiful needles, and wonderful to knit with. Not too blunt and not too pointy. And best of all the gift came from the heart because they were her beloved Mothers. Wow what a legacy. I was too nervous to use them in case klutzy me broke them...but they are still in perfect condition.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Earlier this week hubby took the truck in for its yearly inspection. Well the truck failed because there was a slight crack on the rear brake light...barely visible in fact. But the inspector at the garage said he would usually pass it, but his boss was watching.
So hubby priced new brake light assemblies, and they were too expensive, so he went to a junk yard yesterday and bought one for 1/4 of the price of new.
So after work today, hubby went to the same garage to get the truck re-inspected and yayyy it passed this time.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Remember that scarf I made our friend Mary? Well I just started a hat in the same yarn. I don`t want to make the hat too lacy like the scarf, so I`ll just use one repeat of the lacey leaf pattern instead after I`ve made the cuff.
With this winter being forecasted as colder than last year, Mary will need all the warmth she can get.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubby bought my replacement size 8 needles today. Remember me saying that he bought a size 6 instead of a size 8? Well these needles have to go back to Ben Franklins because they are the really long ones....it would be like knitting with telegraph poles!!! I just hope hubby still has the receipt.
> So instead I improvised and used the smallest links on my interchangeable needles in the set that Gifty gifted me for my 50th Birthday in June. Wow I have to say they are beautiful needles, and wonderful to knit with. Not too blunt and not too pointy. And best of all the gift came from the heart because they were her beloved Mothers. Wow what a legacy. I was too nervous to use them in case klutzy me broke them...but they are still in perfect condition.


True friends.♥♥♥!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Remember that scarf I made our friend Mary? Well I just started a hat in the same yarn. I don`t want to make the hat too lacy like the scarf, so I`ll just use one repeat of the lacey leaf pattern instead after I`ve made the cuff.
> With this winter being forecasted as colder than last year, Mary will need all the warmth she can get.


You are such a good person and such a great friend, WendyBee! :thumbup: ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Earlier this week hubby took the truck in for its yearly inspection. Well the truck failed because there was a slight crack on the rear brake light...barely visible in fact. But the inspector at the garage said he would usually pass it, but his boss was watching.
> So hubby priced new brake light assemblies, and they were too expensive, so he went to a junk yard yesterday and bought one for 1/4 of the price of new.
> So after work today, hubby went to the same garage to get the truck re-inspected and yayyy it passed this time.


Smart hubby, if he can find the same part in a junk yard, all the more power to him! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubby bought my replacement size 8 needles today. Remember me saying that he bought a size 6 instead of a size 8? Well these needles have to go back to Ben Franklins because they are the really long ones....it would be like knitting with telegraph poles!!! I just hope hubby still has the receipt.
> So instead I improvised and used the smallest links on my interchangeable needles in the set that Gifty gifted me for my 50th Birthday in June. Wow I have to say they are beautiful needles, and wonderful to knit with. Not too blunt and not too pointy. And best of all the gift came from the heart because they were her beloved Mothers. Wow what a legacy. I was too nervous to use them in case klutzy me broke them...but they are still in perfect condition.


Good idea. What are you working on now?
That was a very thoughtful gift to you.
:-D


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea. What are you working on now?
> That was a very thoughtful gift to you.
> :-D


Bumpy...last night I completed a hat I made for Marys hubby Randy in the thick black yarn I bought last weekend. I`ve now started a hat to match Mary`s scarf. After that, probably two more hats for Bill and his son Josh. I still have my sons afghan to finish. I can`t do anymore work on it til our son goes to work. The K2, P2 rib takes the longest.
Then after that a Dr Who wash mitt for our son...have to buy yarn for it though - plus a bottle of sons fave body wash to put inside it.
Busy busy busy


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy...last night I completed a hat I made for Marys hubby Randy in the thick black yarn I bought last weekend. I`ve now started a hat to match Mary`s scarf. After that, probably two more hats for Bill and his son Josh. I still have my sons afghan to finish. I can`t do anymore work on it til our son goes to work. The K2, P2 rib takes the longest.
> Then after that a Dr Who wash mitt for our son...have to buy yarn for it though - plus a bottle of sons fave body wash to put inside it.
> Busy busy busy


Yes you are! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My bucket weather to day is 47 and cloudy. Maybe rain. Going to stay inside and put up my tree and decorate. I think this year I will put my Santa's out. I didn't last year .


Did you get your tree up CB? Would love to see pics of your decorating.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm going out in a few minutes in short sleeves and a sweater - and I'm not sure about the sweater. Not exactly Christmas-y!


 :hunf: Jealous


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> How sweet the memories you have Kitty, of your brother. You were very close, I'll bet, what they call 'Irish twins'.
> Mine was the older of the two brothers and the more spiritual. I know he's in a much better place now. ♥♥♥


And he will welcome you with open arms at some time in the future!

DB#1 and I were very close as children, but not once we hit our teens. He was very much a TYPE A personality and we butt heads quite often. As an adult, he had a lot of wonderful qualities, but he could also be a real pain. But he was very loyal to those he cared about and went above and beyond to help them. Emotionally, I'm probably closest to DB#3 - my baby brother that I wanted to trade in for a puppy when he was born a brother rather than a sister.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubby bought my replacement size 8 needles today. Remember me saying that he bought a size 6 instead of a size 8? Well these needles have to go back to Ben Franklins because they are the really long ones....it would be like knitting with telegraph poles!!! I just hope hubby still has the receipt.
> So instead I improvised and used the smallest links on my interchangeable needles in the set that Gifty gifted me for my 50th Birthday in June. Wow I have to say they are beautiful needles, and wonderful to knit with. Not too blunt and not too pointy. And best of all the gift came from the heart because they were her beloved Mothers. Wow what a legacy. I was too nervous to use them in case klutzy me broke them...but they are still in perfect condition.


Sounds like the perfect time to break them in Wendy. KPG is such a generous person, I know she will feel great knowing you are getting good use from them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Did you get your tree up CB? Would love to see pics of your decorating.


No . I put my snowmen outside in the workshop window. Time got away from me. My son came into and tell his his last class over over with. He will graduate nursing school Next Thursday. I am so proud of him. Maybe I can take some pics later. Tomorrow is the oldest GS's 21st birthday party here. The first time I haven't had the house decorated but he won't care.
How was your day WCK?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good nite all! Very sleepy................. ;-)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And he will welcome you with open arms at some time in the future!
> 
> DB#1 and I were very close as children, but not once we hit our teens. He was very much a TYPE A personality and we butt heads quite often. As an adult, he had a lot of wonderful qualities, but he could also be a real pain. But he was very loyal to those he cared about and went above and beyond to help them. Emotionally, I'm probably closest to DB#3 - my baby brother that I wanted to trade in for a puppy when he was born a brother rather than a sister.


That is funny WCK. I bet the family got a good life out of that. How old were you? Are you parents making it ok?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good nite all! Very sleepy................. ;-)


Nite Jokim


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> LOL hubby bought my replacement size 8 needles today. Remember me saying that he bought a size 6 instead of a size 8? Well these needles have to go back to Ben Franklins because they are the really long ones....it would be like knitting with telegraph poles!!! I just hope hubby still has the receipt.
> So instead I improvised and used the smallest links on my interchangeable needles in the set that Gifty gifted me for my 50th Birthday in June. Wow I have to say they are beautiful needles, and wonderful to knit with. Not too blunt and not too pointy. And best of all the gift came from the heart because they were her beloved Mothers. Wow what a legacy. I was too nervous to use them in case klutzy me broke them...but they are still in perfect condition.


How nice. I know you'll treasure those.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I just rip out sleeves for sweater. 

It has 42 sts. then you are to bind off one sts. makes 41 then you go to chart and it only has 38 sts. I know it is wrong but don't know how to fix it. 

On row of bind off 1 to 41 I could ssk at other end that would bring me to 40 . Then do same next knit row. Even went on INternet to see if there was listed of any erratic but couldn't find any. I hate that.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Earlier this week hubby took the truck in for its yearly inspection. Well the truck failed because there was a slight crack on the rear brake light...barely visible in fact. But the inspector at the garage said he would usually pass it, but his boss was watching.
> So hubby priced new brake light assemblies, and they were too expensive, so he went to a junk yard yesterday and bought one for 1/4 of the price of new.
> So after work today, hubby went to the same garage to get the truck re-inspected and yayyy it passed this time.


Very good! I see he's as creative and industrious as you are. You make a good pair - as we already knew from your storybook love story!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :hunf: Jealous


Now it's 11 p.m. - it was very nice out today. Cloudy but comfortable temperatures. Rain moves in tonight - I hope before i fall asleep so I can listen to it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And he will welcome you with open arms at some time in the future!
> 
> DB#1 and I were very close as children, but not once we hit our teens. He was very much a TYPE A personality and we butt heads quite often. As an adult, he had a lot of wonderful qualities, but he could also be a real pain. But he was very loyal to those he cared about and went above and beyond to help them. Emotionally, I'm probably closest to DB#3 - my baby brother that I wanted to trade in for a puppy when he was born a brother rather than a sister.


So cute! I guess you're glad you kept him now! Our one granddaughter was very disappointed when she had a fourth brother and no sisters. But he was do adorable - he won her over immediately. And the next baby was a little girl who looks a lot like her big sister.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No . I put my snowmen outside in the workshop window. Time got away from me. My son came into and tell his his last class over over with. He will graduate nursing school Next Thursday. I am so proud of him. Maybe I can take some pics later. Tomorrow is the oldest GS's 21st birthday party here. The first time I haven't had the house decorated but he won't care.
> How was your day WCK?


Congratulations to your son. I've found that the nurses often know more than the doctors! Their work is so "hands-on," and they get close to their patients. A good nurse can do wonders, and I'm sure he'll be a good one, just knowing you!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good nite all! Very sleepy................. ;-)


Good night, Jokim. Sleep tight.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just rip out sleeves for sweater.
> 
> It has 42 sts. then you are to bind off one sts. makes 41 then you go to chart and it only has 38 sts. I know it is wrong but don't know how to fix it.
> 
> On row of bind off 1 to 41 I could ssk at other end that would bring me to 40 . Then do same next knit row. Even went on INternet to see if there was listed of any erratic but couldn't find any. I hate that.


I would be completely stumped. I hope you figure it out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so upset right now at what is being said abaout KPG on their site. Why is it necessary.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Congratulations to your son. I've found that the nurses often know more than the doctors! Their work is so "hands-on," and they get close to their patients. A good nurse can do wonders, and I'm sure he'll be a good one, just knowing you!


Thanks Bon. He will be a good nurse. He has the heart for it. I know you have to have the gift for it. Just like a teacher or pastor. You have to be called. His oldest son is in the third year. I know I have told you before. We got tickled at him. He asked if we could pick up little brother because he was going to be in surgery all day. Just funny the words coming out of his mouth he was going to be in surgery. He was afraid he would past out. I will have to ask him about it tomorrow. First time for his class to be in surgery.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so upset right now at what is being said abaout KPG on their site. Why is it necessary.


Because they are evil . They want to hurt anyone that disagrees with them. That is who they are. They can't help themselves. They need all of the attention even if it is negative. :shock: Prayers are the only way they can overcome it. They don't even see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Off now nite all have to get to bed up early tomorrow. 

All have a good night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No . I put my snowmen outside in the workshop window. Time got away from me. My son came into and tell his his last class over over with. He will graduate nursing school Next Thursday. I am so proud of him. Maybe I can take some pics later. Tomorrow is the oldest GS's 21st birthday party here. The first time I haven't had the house decorated but he won't care.
> How was your day WCK?


Congrats to your son CB - that's wonderful news! I'm sure he's worked very hard to get through the courses, not as easy to do when he's a mature student. Lots of celebrations ahead for you!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just rip out sleeves for sweater.
> 
> It has 42 sts. then you are to bind off one sts. makes 41 then you go to chart and it only has 38 sts. I know it is wrong but don't know how to fix it.
> 
> On row of bind off 1 to 41 I could ssk at other end that would bring me to 40 . Then do same next knit row. Even went on INternet to see if there was listed of any erratic but couldn't find any. I hate that.


Are you suppose to do it on both sides. For 3 rows. Don't listen to me I was having trouble with the hat pattern and found out it was the pattern and not me. Maybe WCK or KC can help you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is funny WCK. I bet the family got a good life out of that. How old were you? Are you parents making it ok?


I was 6 when baby brother was born. He was such a cutie, lots of dark curls and big eyes. Dad thought it was funny and Mom was very smart getting me to help look after him.

My parents have their ups and downs but in general are managing ok. Dad's had some chest pains and now has nitro to take if he needs it. He will have an appointment set up with a cardiologist. Thanks for asking.

How is your Mom doing? and your SIL - I just read that she broke her arm?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I just rip out sleeves for sweater.
> 
> It has 42 sts. then you are to bind off one sts. makes 41 then you go to chart and it only has 38 sts. I know it is wrong but don't know how to fix it.
> 
> On row of bind off 1 to 41 I could ssk at other end that would bring me to 40 . Then do same next knit row. Even went on INternet to see if there was listed of any erratic but couldn't find any. I hate that.


Sounds frustrating Yarnie. Should you bind off at each end? Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Now it's 11 p.m. - it was very nice out today. Cloudy but comfortable temperatures. Rain moves in tonight - I hope before i fall asleep so I can listen to it.


We had rain starting this afternoon too, so the snow should finally start to disappear and the weather bucket should just be cold rather than frozen tomorrow morning. I love the sound of rain on the roof too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> So cute! I guess you're glad you kept him now! Our one granddaughter was very disappointed when she had a fourth brother and no sisters. But he was do adorable - he won her over immediately. And the next baby was a little girl who looks a lot like her big sister.


Good thing babies are so adorable! I bet she's a great big sister to all the younger sibs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so upset right now at what is being said abaout KPG on their site. Why is it necessary.


That's why I don't go there. Makes me so mad when I read all that nasty stuff.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon. He will be a good nurse. He has the heart for it. I know you have to have the gift for it. Just like a teacher or pastor. You have to be called. His oldest son is in the third year. I know I have told you before. We got tickled at him. He asked if we could pick up little brother because he was going to be in surgery all day. Just funny the words coming out of his mouth he was going to be in surgery. He was afraid he would past out. I will have to ask him about it tomorrow. First time for his class to be in surgery.


I'm confused, CB. Is it your youngest son in nursing school about to graduate and HIS son also in nursing school 3rd year?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I was 6 when baby brother was born. He was such a cutie, lots of dark curls and big eyes. Dad thought it was funny and Mom was very smart getting me to help look after him.
> 
> My parents have their ups and downs but in general are managing ok. Dad's had some chest pains and now has nitro to take if he needs it. He will have an appointment set up with a cardiologist. Thanks for asking.
> 
> How is your Mom doing? and your SIL - I just read that she broke her arm?


I am glad you took up with your baby brother. How could you not? I think helping with him did from a bond with him. My sister was born when I was 10 1/2. I tended to her too. I loved her to death . I wasn't happy when I was a teen ager that she always wanted to hang around me. When DH and I were dating we had the living room to visit in. Barbra was always putting our dog in her doll buggy and pushing it thru to pick at us. lol She would make the circle. 
I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. I hope the meds relieve the chest pains. Does he had heart trouble too?
My mother is doing good. I haven't really talked to my sil . My mother said she is doing ok. She went to work with her arm in a sling. She got her cast on Tuesday. WE are just thankful she didn't have to have surgery this time. I know she is upset but it is not her right arm this time. She learned how to fix her hair and do other things with her left hand last time. She was very happy about it either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good thing babies are so adorable! I bet she's a great big sister to all the younger sibs.


She is. She's 18 and applying to colleges. She has a boyfriend and a job. With that and school, she's not home much. But the little ones adore her, especially little Mary.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I'm confused, CB. Is it your youngest son in nursing school about to graduate and HIS son also in nursing school 3rd year?


My DIL graduated 6 years ago. My oldest son her husband is the one graduating. Their oldest son my oldest grandson is going to nursing school too. He is in his clinicals (working at hospital) This is his third year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh my. I'm supposed to reserve beach house for the family. I FINALLY got the dates from everyone. Two of them were rather insistent that I should get the 3rd's dates and rent the house. Tonight, I went on the site, accidentally clicked off, and I can't find it again. I've tried the name of the house, the company, the number. Oh - upset. I know - I'll go to last year's beach info and get the phone number and call the owner. PHew! Every night something happens to keep me awake. That's my sob story for the day.

Sometimes I wish I drank.

I hope you all have a good night and sweet dreams.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> That's why I don't go there. Makes me so mad when I read all that nasty stuff.


They are very nasty and hurtful. Good idea to stay away Bon.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Bon. He will be a good nurse. He has the heart for it. I know you have to have the gift for it. Just like a teacher or pastor. You have to be called. His oldest son is in the third year. I know I have told you before. We got tickled at him. He asked if we could pick up little brother because he was going to be in surgery all day. Just funny the words coming out of his mouth he was going to be in surgery. He was afraid he would past out. I will have to ask him about it tomorrow. First time for his class to be in surgery.


It takes a special person to be a good nurse - has to care, but can't take it too personally. I think they have to separate the procedure from the patient to handle it. Your GS will be able to get advice from his Dad too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Oh my. I'm supposed to reserve beach house for the family. I FINALLY got the dates from everyone. Two of them were rather insistent that I should get the 3rd's dates and rent the house. Tonight, I went on the site, accidentally clicked off, and I can't find it again. I've tried the name of the house, the company, the number. Oh - upset. I know - I'll go to last year's beach info and get the phone number and call the owner. PHew! Every night something happens to keep me awake. That's my sob story for the day.
> 
> I hope you all have a good night and sweet dreams.


Can you look at your computer history? Sounds like something I would do.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> She is. She's 18 and applying to colleges. She has a boyfriend and a job. With that and school, she's not home much. But the little ones adore her, especially little Mary.


She sounds like she has it all together Bon. That is a big difference in age. I know you are so proud of her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> She is. She's 18 and applying to colleges. She has a boyfriend and a job. With that and school, she's not home much. But the little ones adore her, especially little Mary.


That will be a big change in her life. Is she the first of your grands to start college?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DIL graduated 6 years ago. My oldest son her husband is the one graduating. Their oldest son my oldest grandson is going to nursing school too. He is in his clinicals (working at hospital) This is his third year.


That's a lot of medical background in the family! A lot of dedication from all of them to finish their studies.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's a lot of medical background in the family! A lot of dedication from all of them to finish their studies.


My son said today what is he going to do now? No studying. He can help Gs until he goes to work. It will be a few weeks before he goes to work.I have something he can do if he needs to be busy. :shock: :-o :lol: Panel my bathroom.
Going to get off. Good night Bon and WCK. Sweet dreams.
Bon don't worry you will find the address and number for your trip.XX ♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Sounds like the perfect time to break them in Wendy. KPG is such a generous person, I know she will feel great knowing you are getting good use from them.


I miss KPG...


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Congrats to your son CB - that's wonderful news! I'm sure he's worked very hard to get through the courses, not as easy to do when he's a mature student. Lots of celebrations ahead for you!


Congratulations to your son! Does he'd want to be my nurse some day? Pheasant hired.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DIL graduated 6 years ago. My oldest son her husband is the one graduating. Their oldest son my oldest grandson is going to nursing school too. He is in his clinicals (working at hospital) This is his third year.


Oh - wow, they are really covered medically, aren't they? You know who to go to with all your questions! Very nice family legacy there. I'm sure they enjoy talking "shop" together. I know you must be very proud of them. Nursing is a great profession and very much in demand.

Sorry I had it mixed up. Thanks, CB.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you look at your computer history? Sounds like something I would do.


I did, and it wasn't in there. I read that tiny print twice going back as far as a week. This morning DH gave me last year's info and I googled name of house and full address. Got the realty co. I also used last year's owner's info and contacted her by email. I hope to hear something today. Travel agent is not my profession. Next year the family will have to pay me to do this!

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That will be a big change in her life. Is she the first of your grands to start college?


Yes, she is. She's a sweet girl and a good student.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My son said today what is he going to do now? No studying. He can help Gs until he goes to work. It will be a few weeks before he goes to work.I have something he can do if he needs to be busy. :shock: :-o :lol: Panel my bathroom.
> Going to get off. Good night Bon and WCK. Sweet dreams.
> Bon don't worry you will find the address and number for your trip.XX ♥


You were right - I did find a way this morning.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I miss KPG...


I think we all do. It was nice to see her Thanksgiving greeting. Maybe she's on another thread?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think we all do. It was nice to see her Thanksgiving greeting. Maybe she's on another thread?


I missed her greeting, darn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I missed her greeting, darn.


It's so easy to miss a post - and very hard to go back and find one. It was very short and sweet.

I found it! Page 60 just below the middle of the page. A message and a link to a cute video.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Please come back to D&P Gifty. We are the Pepto Bismol from all that disgusting vileness in the KP bowels.
&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Please come back to D&P Gifty. We are the Pepto Bismol from all that disgusting vileness in the KP bowels.
> ♥♥♥


Well said, WendyBee. I agree - come on back! We miss you on here.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just went on Victory for Republicans to read. When I can feel my pulse pounding in my temple, I know I'm in the wrong place. Sick.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just went on Victory for Republicans to read. When I can feel my pulse pounding in my temple, I know I'm in the wrong place. Sick.


I didn`t see it bon. And judging by your reaction, I doubt if I want to either.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so upset right now at what is being said abaout KPG on their site. Why is it necessary.


Not only are they nasty writing those things, they are total hypocrites to turn it around and use it to mock the rest of us. Some of them manage to sink even lower than I thought they could. A pack of hyenas.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I miss KPG...


Me too!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Just went on Victory for Republicans to read. When I can feel my pulse pounding in my temple, I know I'm in the wrong place. Sick.


And it's even worse on the Heating Up thread


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins wrote:
My DIL graduated 6 years ago. My oldest son her husband is the one graduating. Their oldest son my oldest grandson is going to nursing school too. He is in his clinicals (working at hospital) This is his third year.
Congratulations Bumpy....you must be so proud - and rightly so.
Nursing is such a noble profession. It takes a special kind of person to be a nurse. Ditto with paramedics, firefighters and police officers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Country Bumpkins wrote:
> My DIL graduated 6 years ago. My oldest son her husband is the one graduating. Their oldest son my oldest grandson is going to nursing school too. He is in his clinicals (working at hospital) This is his third year.
> Congratulations Bumpy....you must be so proud - and rightly so.
> Nursing is such a noble profession. It takes a special kind of person to be a nurse. Ditto with paramedics, firefighters and police officers.


You are right Webee. Have to be called to do any of those jobs. They are all heroes. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You were right - I did find a way this morning.


 :thumbup: I knew you could do it. Sometimes the bumps in the road are so irritating.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I miss KPG...


She is getting ready for her craft show.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And it's even worse on the Heating Up thread


Any thread they are on they ruin. Hateful back biters . It is sad that there are people in the world that are such haters that . I have never seen such ugliness in my life.They have deep roots of bitterness and anger. Someone must have hurt them really bad for them to act they do for politics and God. They are blinded by their hate and can't see what they are. God help them is my prayer for them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

this is my song for them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> And it's even worse on the Heating Up thread


I'll bet. I'm surprised that KP allows this kind of junk on its website. It really detracts from the Forum in my opinion. Apparently internet trolls are common in almost all kinds of blogs, etc. I guess it would be way too much work to track all of it. Maybe they need to have a program that would alert to certain obscenities.

They're probably afraid they'll be sued for denying someone's civil rights or right to free speech. And maybe the suers (or sewers?) would be right, maybe it would be wrong to disallow some words or language. ?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> It's so easy to miss a post - and very hard to go back and find one. It was very short and sweet.
> 
> I found it! Page 60 just below the middle of the page. A message and a link to a cute video.


Thank you! You are a dear, Bon.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is getting ready for her craft show.


Oh!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> She is getting ready for her craft show.


Oh that`s great, good for her!!
I hope Gifty stops by here and lets us know how she got on. I hope she sells out of everything like last time.
If you can read this.....good luck Gifty....we miss you!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: I knew you could do it. Sometimes the bumps in the road are so irritating.


Righto!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you! You are a dear, Bon.


You're welcome. You cheered me up with that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh that`s great, good for her!!
> I hope Gifty stops by here and lets us know how she got on. I hope she sells out of everything like last time.
> If you can read this.....good luck Gifty....we miss you!!


Everything she makes is so excellent - not surprised she sells out.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so upset right now at what is being said abaout KPG on their site. Why is it necessary.


Their hate will consume them.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> My DIL graduated 6 years ago. My oldest son her husband is the one graduating. Their oldest son my oldest grandson is going to nursing school too. He is in his clinicals (working at hospital) This is his third year.


Congratulations on your family's going into the nursing field. They will never be out of a job! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Please come back to D&P Gifty. We are the Pepto Bismol from all that disgusting vileness in the KP bowels.
> ♥♥♥


   :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> You're welcome. You cheered me up with that!


An you are a light in my life, Bon.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

This is my fave version of the Christmas classic, although I am biased as I`ve loved them since the 90`s. Am so happy Darius is a successful artist in his own right.
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Their hate will consume them.


Yes the only way out for them is for the FAther thru the Holy Spirit show them the way out of their darkness. Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for the evil that battles against us. If You can shut the mouths of the lions You can do the same with these woman. I pray that You show them the Light. They are in serious darkness. You are the Light of the world. I am pray for their eternal soul and their spirit that they will be made new in You. I pray the powers of darkness will be quieted in them. I pray the Blood of Jesus over them so they can see the Savior Jesus. Open their hearts and eyes to the Truth. You are the Way , The Truth and the Light. I pray You give them a heart of flesh not a heart of stone. I am asking in the Name of Jesus for this woman. I thank You Lord God for answering our prayers and I thank YOu still for Janie and her healing. To God be the Glory for You do Great things. Amen♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> This is my fave version of the Christmas classic, although I am biased as I`ve loved them since the 90`s. Am so happy Darius is a successful artist in his own right.
> Merry Christmas everyone.


We should put up our favorite Christmas songs. Tis the season.  Here is the one that is on the TV right now
.http://search.aol.com/aol/search?&q=Third+Day+group+singing+Joy+to+the+World&tb_oid=29-03-2014&s_it=customfirefoxright-ff&tb_mrud=17-06-2014&tb_uuid=5801CC7D6BA904D3855A08BDD31E8526


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the only way out for them is for the FAther thru the Holy Spirit show them the way out of their darkness. Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for the evil that battles against us. If You can shut the mouths of the lions You can do the same with these woman. I pray that You show them the Light. They are in serious darkness. You are the Light of the world. I am pray for their eternal soul and their spirit that they will be made new in You. I pray the powers of darkness will be quieted in them. I pray the Blood of Jesus over them so they can see the Savior Jesus. Open their hearts and eyes to the Truth. You are the Way , The Truth and the Light. I pray You give them a heart of flesh not a heart of stone. I am asking in the Name of Jesus for this woman. I thank You Lord God for answering our prayers and I thank YOu still for Janie and her healing. To God be the Glory for You do Great things. Amen♥


Thank you, CB.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes the only way out for them is for the FAther thru the Holy Spirit show them the way out of their darkness. Father I come to You in the Name of Jesus for the evil that battles against us. If You can shut the mouths of the lions You can do the same with these woman. I pray that You show them the Light. They are in serious darkness. You are the Light of the world. I am pray for their eternal soul and their spirit that they will be made new in You. I pray the powers of darkness will be quieted in them. I pray the Blood of Jesus over them so they can see the Savior Jesus. Open their hearts and eyes to the Truth. You are the Way , The Truth and the Light. I pray You give them a heart of flesh not a heart of stone. I am asking in the Name of Jesus for this woman. I thank You Lord God for answering our prayers and I thank YOu still for Janie and her healing. To God be the Glory for You do Great things. Amen♥


... We are grateful to You, Lord, for Janie's health, and in Jesus' name we ask that You show these women the light of Your Eternal Truth and Love. Amen.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Whew! Had some mighty BIG catching up to do...had to read over 60 pages. Mercy! I'm about worn out! Have missed y'all, but had a really good excuse. 

Had company at our home for Thanksgiving from Houston, Texas - Denver, Colorado & most importantly 2 friends from Adelaide, Australia - father 80 - daughter 54. These 2 stayed in our home with us 10 days - just left yesterday. Needless to say, I hadn't a spare moment to myself what with "playing" the hostess, chief cook & bottle washer.

We met the 80 yr old dad 10 years ago in Adelaide & have been expecting a visit from him ever since & he & his daughter finally made it to our home. They've traveled literally - completely - around the world - Turkey - France - 
Washington, D.C. - Boston - Buffalo - Niagra Falls - New York City - here - then Las Vegas - Los Angeles - San Francisco - Yosemite - the Grand Canyon - then back to Adelaide. It was truly a magical - once-in-a-lifetime opportunity to have these dear friends visit & stay with us - then meet our Texas & Colorado friends. This was the OZ friends 1st U.S. Thanksgiving. 

We took them around to see the local sights - meet our neighbors - & took them to our church the Sunday after T'giving. So dear D&P's, this is my reason for not being with you.

On to other newsy items:

Had read about stainless steel removing odors from hands - a S.S. spoon works equally as well.

I gave many of our coloring books to my DD to use at her day care school for the little ones along with many crayons. She works there. Also gave much to my GD.

So sorry to hear about our loved ones who have passed on. Seems the holidays bring up so many memories.

Janie, such good & welcome news about your health. Ya' gotta know we've all had you in our prayers. Wish I was heading south with you & your DH. Be well & let us know how you're feeling dear Janie.

This is the 1st year I've used my garage somewhat for a "cold spot." Had never thought of it before, but darned if it didn't work great. It was somewhat cold here. Had cleaned our our 2nd (little ) garage refrig, but even it wasn't enough room at T'giving for all my food & what my Houston girlfriend brought. Our food supply surely overflowed with goodies.

Read wherein some of your kids wanted to trade in brothers & sisters. When my GS was a bit younger he got annoyed with his mom (my DD) & told her he was going to get a new mommy. She asked him where ? He replied "HomeONDepot." We've since then never been a lot to call it just Home Depot.

OK, dear friends, this brings me up-to-date with y'all for a few postings. Know I'll be back again & hopefully soon.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Welcome back to Denim Country, GeorgieGirl! :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow GG you have had a big celebration. I know you are worn out. Take a break for yourself . You deserve it. Funny about HomeONDepot. 
I am happy you are back with us on Denim Country.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Not only are they nasty writing those things, they are total hypocrites to turn it around and use it to mock the rest of us. Some of them manage to sink even lower than I thought they could. A pack of hyenas.


They are just so mean. To use that women and claim it is KPG. Then act like they never did it. I hope they reap what they sow.

For such educated women they sure know how to act like an animal .

Oh and I am now a lurker, well I am glad I am after what they posted. Funny I am a Lurker but they keep saying it is an open site and they can post where ever they want and say what every they want. I would call that two face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Whew! Had some mighty BIG catching up to do...had to read over 60 pages. Mercy! I'm about worn out! Have missed y'all, but had a really good excuse.
> 
> Had company at our home for Thanksgiving from Houston, Texas - Denver, Colorado & most importantly 2 friends from Adelaide, Australia - father 80 - daughter 54. These 2 stayed in our home with us 10 days - just left yesterday. Needless to say, I hadn't a spare moment to myself what with "playing" the hostess, chief cook & bottle washer.
> 
> ...


Oh you were busy but it sounds like a good busy. Glad you have finial caught up 60 pages wow. I couldn't do that even if I tried would take me a week or so.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't this beautiful!http://faithtap.com/2167/home-free-angels-we-have-heard-on-high/?v=1


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ... We are grateful to You, Lord, for Janie's health, and in Jesus' name we ask that You show these women the light of Your Eternal Truth and Love. Amen.


Amen.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Amen.


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I had fun this day. Went out and got a setter's bench for in here.Has storage under the seat. I am going to put my DAd's army truck in front of it and store things in there. Then brought little chest I have had for more years then care to remember. It is unpainted but it is so nice with little shelfs with window doors in it. Going to put stuff in there. I will then put grandma's eagle lamp on it as it has a very pretty mint green shade on it. Not orginal shade but thats o.k. Want to get a couple of shelfs for the wall to put family pictures ect on. Told husband would love to put one of the old rocking chairs in here, but like he said it would be to much as room is not that big.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I had fun this day. Went out and got a setter's bench for in here.Has storage under the seat. I am going to put my DAd's army truck in front of it and store things in there. Then brought little chest I have had for more years then care to remember. It is unpainted but it is so nice with little shelfs with window doors in it. Going to put stuff in there. I will then put grandma's eagle lamp on it as it has a very pretty mint green shade on it. Not orginal shade but thats o.k. Want to get a couple of shelfs for the wall to put family pictures ect on. Told husband would love to put one of the old rocking chairs in here, but like he said it would be to much as room is not that big.


Is it an antique?
Oh I want to see. Sounds great! I wish you lived close I have so many shelves in the shop. I would give them to you. I am glad you had a nice day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie did you figure out your sleeve on your sweater?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is it an antique?
> Oh I want to see. Sounds great! I wish you lived close I have so many shelves in the shop. I would give them to you. I am glad you had a nice day.


The lamp is and Dad's army trunk it was from the first time he enter the Army.

I would take them too,shelfs I mean. Wouldn't we have fun if we all live close together what a gab fest we would have, and trade off everything for something we would like. Wouldn't our husbands love that. Honey you need to take this over to so and so's house and been back such and such.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie did you figure out your sleeve on your sweater?


Nope have not bother to take them up until I get how I am going to do it. Thinking I will have to bind off the three extra stitches. But means I will have to rip back to do it. I hate when pattern is not correct.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> The lamp is and Dad's army trunk it was from the first time he enter the Army.
> 
> I would take them too,shelfs I mean. Wouldn't we have fun if we all live close together what a gab fest we would have, and trade off everything for something we would like. Wouldn't our husbands love that. Honey you need to take this over to so and so's house and been back such and such.


I would love for you to live close by. My dh's is used to me having grab fest. I do it all the time. My kids are used to it to. They have helped me pick up things off the side of the road. But it has to be dark. :shock: :lol: They threaten to throw my extra stuff away all the time to get it out of their way but they know better.
I got my shop window done yesterday. Pansies (purple)in the window box. A Christmas wreath over the windows with my snowmen and trees in the show window. I have an old wagon full of extra limbs off the tree with holly with read berries. Family is going to the woods tomorrow so I can finish decorating. The birthday party was called off so I will have it decorated for the b/day party Sunday night. Tree only has lights on it. I am slow this year. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would love for you to live close by. My dh's is used to me having grab fest. I do it all the time. My kids are used to it to. They have helped me pick up things off the side of the road. But it has to be dark. :shock: :lol: They threaten to throw my extra stuff away all the time to get it out of their way but they know better.
> I got my shop window done yesterday. Pansies (purple)in the window box. A Christmas wreath over the windows with my snowmen and trees in the show window. I have an old wagon full of extra limbs off the tree with holly with read berries. Family is going to the woods tomorrow so I can finish decorating. The birthday party was called off so I will have it decorated for the b/day party Sunday night. Tree only has lights on it. I am slow this year. :shock:


you call that slow my gosh that is a lot you have done. I have only put out lites out side.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We should put up our favorite Christmas songs. Tis the season.  Here is the one that is on the TV right now
> .http://search.aol.com/aol/search?&q=Third+Day+group+singing+Joy+to+the+World&tb_oid=29-03-2014&s_it=customfirefoxright-ff&tb_mrud=17-06-2014&tb_uuid=5801CC7D6BA904D3855A08BDD31E8526


This is my favourite - no matter who performs it


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Whew! Had some mighty BIG catching up to do...had to read over 60 pages. Mercy! I'm about worn out! Have missed y'all, but had a really good excuse.
> 
> Had company at our home for Thanksgiving from Houston, Texas - Denver, Colorado & most importantly 2 friends from Adelaide, Australia - father 80 - daughter 54. These 2 stayed in our home with us 10 days - just left yesterday. Needless to say, I hadn't a spare moment to myself what with "playing" the hostess, chief cook & bottle washer.
> 
> ...


Nice to see you back Georgie. So glad that you had such a wonderful time with your guests!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would love for you to live close by. My dh's is used to me having grab fest. I do it all the time. My kids are used to it to. They have helped me pick up things off the side of the road. But it has to be dark. :shock: :lol: They threaten to throw my extra stuff away all the time to get it out of their way but they know better.
> I got my shop window done yesterday. Pansies (purple)in the window box. A Christmas wreath over the windows with my snowmen and trees in the show window. I have an old wagon full of extra limbs off the tree with holly with read berries. Family is going to the woods tomorrow so I can finish decorating. The birthday party was called off so I will have it decorated for the b/day party Sunday night. Tree only has lights on it. I am slow this year. :shock:


Picking things off the side of the road must be a national hobby. It is done in my neighborhood, too. I have few things I 'garbage picked'. Now they use a fancy name for it: 'repurposed'. Ha! Recycled isn't fancy enough any longer. Still, my favorite term for it is: 'garbage picked'. 
Do you know that many towns have laws against this sort of thing? Go figure, you reduce the garbage and increase the space in the landfill by re-using thrown out items, but they make it a crime!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> This is my favourite - no matter who performs it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Picking things off the side of the road must be a national hobby. It is done in my neighborhood, too. I have few things I 'garbage picked'. Now they use a fancy name for it: 'repurposed'. Ha! Recycled isn't fancy enough any longer. Still, my favorite term for it is: 'garbage picked'.
> Do you know that many towns have laws against this sort of thing? Go figure, you reduce the garbage and increase the space in the landfill by re-using thrown out items, but they make it a crime!


Oh dumpster diving doesn't everyone. :roll: ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have I told you I collect vintage glassware? My daughter has a luncheon at her church tomorrow. She has set 3 tables with my glassware. I am glad someone is enjoying using it, rather than just being packed away. I took pictures after the tables were set. Then I took two of her boys home as they have an activity in my church tomorrow.


Oh Joey they are beautiful can see why you would collect them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Whew! Had some mighty BIG catching up to do...had to read over 60 pages. Mercy! I'm about worn out! Have missed y'all, but had a really good excuse.
> 
> Had company at our home for Thanksgiving from Houston, Texas - Denver, Colorado & most importantly 2 friends from Adelaide, Australia - father 80 - daughter 54. These 2 stayed in our home with us 10 days - just left yesterday. Needless to say, I hadn't a spare moment to myself what with "playing" the hostess, chief cook & bottle washer.
> 
> ...


Welcome home! We missed you. Sounds like a wonderful Thanksgiving. You make friends wherever you go. What a fabulous trip for your friends from Oz!

Don't worry about the coloring books - we should have plenty. My kiddy closet is overflowing!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> They are just so mean. To use that women and claim it is KPG. Then act like they never did it. I hope they reap what they sow.
> 
> For such educated women they sure know how to act like an animal .
> 
> Oh and I am now a lurker, well I am glad I am after what they posted. Funny I am a Lurker but they keep saying it is an open site and they can post where ever they want and say what every they want. I would call that two face.


They need to have someone to attack and they need to create division. I guess they can be as nasty as they want since they aren't face to face. Somehow they pick and choose a word or two to twist everything to what they want it to men. Two faced is a polite way of saying what they are Yarnie!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like angels singing this. You are right that is one of my number one favs too. Love the violin with their voices. I shared it on FB .
O HOLY NIGHT

[ Back ] [ Home ] [ Next ]
An angel of the Lord appearedandsaid to them, Do not be afraid. I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all the people. For today in the town of David a Savior has been born to you; He is Christ the Lord. Luke 2:8-11
[John S. Dwight (1813-1893)]

Words: Pla­cide Cap­peau, 1847 (Mi­nuit, chré­tiens, cest lheure so­len­nelle); trans­lat­ed from French to Eng­lish by John S. Dwight (1812-1893).

Music: Adolphe C. Adam (1803-1856) (MI­DI, score). This is said to have been the first mu­sic ev­er broad­cast over a ra­dio.
[Adolphe C. Adam (1803-1856)]

O holy night, the stars are brightly shining;
It is the night of the dear Saviors birth!
Long lay the world in sin and error pining,
Till He appeared and the soul felt its worth.
A thrill of hope, the weary soul rejoices,
For yonder breaks a new and glorious morn.
Fall on your knees, O hear the angel voices!
O night divine, O night when Christ was born!
O night, O holy night, O night divine!

Led by the light of faith serenely beaming,
With glowing hearts by His cradle we stand.
So led by light of a star sweetly gleaming,
Here came the wise men from Orient land.
The King of kings lay thus in lowly manger,
In all our trials born to be our Friend!
He knows our needto our weakness is no stranger.
Behold your King; before Him lowly bend!
Behold your King; before Him lowly bend!

Truly He taught us to love one another;
His law is love and His Gospel is peace.
Chains shall He break for the slave is our brother
And in His Name all oppression shall cease.
Sweet hymns of joy in grateful chorus raise we,
Let all within us praise His holy Name!
Christ is the Lord! O praise His name forever!
His powr and glory evermore proclaim!
His powr and glory evermore proclaim!
Whole song.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to tell you all I am sorry I did not say anything about all of your loses of love ones. It's not that I don't care it is just right now I care to much. Losing someone you love hurts and the hurt never goes away.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this beautiful!http://faithtap.com/2167/home-free-angels-we-have-heard-on-high/?v=1


That was beautiful, such wonderful voices!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Isn't this beautiful!http://faithtap.com/2167/home-free-angels-we-have-heard-on-high/?v=1


CB, that was beautiful! I love to hear harmony, and there's not enough of it nowadays. I'd like to give each one of them a big hug for sharing their amazing God-given gift of music. And then - I'd give them some brownies.

Thank you for posting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had fun this day. Went out and got a setter's bench for in here.Has storage under the seat. I am going to put my DAd's army truck in front of it and store things in there. Then brought little chest I have had for more years then care to remember. It is unpainted but it is so nice with little shelfs with window doors in it. Going to put stuff in there. I will then put grandma's eagle lamp on it as it has a very pretty mint green shade on it. Not orginal shade but thats o.k. Want to get a couple of shelfs for the wall to put family pictures ect on. Told husband would love to put one of the old rocking chairs in here, but like he said it would be to much as room is not that big.


Sounds like a great day Yarnie. I have a little bench with storage under the seat too, I love it. Glad that you are getting your Dad's trunk and other family items set up too - it will give you lots of happy memories.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JOey got a notice from my insruance today. Am glad got hearing aides before new plan goes into effect.

Mention some of the changes listed reflect changes occuring due to national health care reform being inplemented. They are going to monitor and implement the necessary benefit changes and clarifications as mandated by federal and state rules and regulations.

That means they will give those paying into insurance less and more to those who are not. From what I have recieved. 
JUst got to love what President is doing to us. (not)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CB, that was beautiful! I love to hear harmony, and there's not enough of it nowadays. I'd like to give each one of them a big hug for sharing their amazing God-given gift of music. And then - I'd give them some brownies.
> 
> Thank you for posting.


Can you give me a brownie for sharing it? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to tell you all I am sorry I did not say anything about all of your loses of love ones. It's not that I don't care it is just right now I care to much. Losing someone you love hurts and the hurt never goes away.


I know it will be hard on you this Christmas without your Daddy. The first one is very hard. XXX♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I would love for you to live close by. My dh's is used to me having grab fest. I do it all the time. My kids are used to it to. They have helped me pick up things off the side of the road. But it has to be dark. :shock: :lol: They threaten to throw my extra stuff away all the time to get it out of their way but they know better.
> I got my shop window done yesterday. Pansies (purple)in the window box. A Christmas wreath over the windows with my snowmen and trees in the show window. I have an old wagon full of extra limbs off the tree with holly with read berries. Family is going to the woods tomorrow so I can finish decorating. The birthday party was called off so I will have it decorated for the b/day party Sunday night. Tree only has lights on it. I am slow this year. :shock:


It sounds like you've got lots done. We don't usually put our tree up at home until about the 20th or 21st. We have a few holly bushes too and the berries look so pretty and bright.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Today I missed making gingerbread houses for the first time. Everyone went to my daughter's, but I was too tired and had too much catching up to do. They sent me pix and videos while they were building their beautiful houses - so sweet of them! I felt like I was there. 

Couldn't go - 2 hours up and 2 hours back. Had to come back tonight (after dark - no) because tomorrow is a big day for Sarah. We watch her play basketball at noon and then piano recital at 2:00. don't know how we'll get from one to another. No sweats to THIS basketball game - have to be a little gussied up for a piano recital. she's playing a Christmas carol. 

Our music director gave a piano/cello/voice concert at church last week. I missed it. He's a magician on the piano. Fantastic. But I'm sure Sarah will fill in the gap for me!!

Next week - taking brownies to a friend at my old school, then to youngest daughter's for a visit. Busy times and full of Christmas cheer.

Your Christmas music puts me in the Christmas spirit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Picking things off the side of the road must be a national hobby. It is done in my neighborhood, too. I have few things I 'garbage picked'. Now they use a fancy name for it: 'repurposed'. Ha! Recycled isn't fancy enough any longer. Still, my favorite term for it is: 'garbage picked'.
> Do you know that many towns have laws against this sort of thing? Go figure, you reduce the garbage and increase the space in the landfill by re-using thrown out items, but they make it a crime!


DB#1 used to do that all the time. But he took it to an extreme, he would even buy things at garage sales that he would never have a use for.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Here's one I love. It makes me appreciate my adopted home here in Dixie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Today I missed making gingerbread houses for the first time. Everyone went to my daughter's, but I was too tired and had too much catching up to do. They sent me pix and videos while they were building their beautiful houses - so sweet of them! I felt like I was there.
> 
> Couldn't go - 2 hours up and 2 hours back. Had to come back tonight (after dark - no) because tomorrow is a big day for Sarah. We watch her play basketball at noon and then piano recital at 2:00. don't know how we'll get from one to another. No sweats to THIS basketball game - have to be a little gussied up for a piano recital. she's playing a Christmas carol.
> 
> ...


No wonder you get so tired. I am so glad you felt like you were there with them making the ginger bread house. I am glad you are in the Christmas spirit. Friday we are having our Christmas concert. Two men from the American Idol are leading it. We will have to get there early to get a seat. Just not Christmas spirit without music about our Savior. Go to bed Bon so you can get your rest plus don't forget your vitamin D.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have I told you I collect vintage glassware? My daughter has a luncheon at her church tomorrow. She has set 3 tables with my glassware. I am glad someone is enjoying using it, rather than just being packed away. I took pictures after the tables were set. Then I took two of her boys home as they have an activity in my church tomorrow.


How lovely, Joeysomma! I remember my mom having some of the Anchor hocking glassware. She only had odd pieces, but you have many place settings! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> Have I told you I collect vintage glassware? My daughter has a luncheon at her church tomorrow. She has set 3 tables with my glassware. I am glad someone is enjoying using it, rather than just being packed away. I took pictures after the tables were set. Then I took two of her boys home as they have an activity in my church tomorrow.


Beautiful table settings Joey! It is nice to have it used; I don't really use my china often enough.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Here's one I love. It makes me appreciate my adopted home here in Dixie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Today I missed making gingerbread houses for the first time. Everyone went to my daughter's, but I was too tired and had too much catching up to do. They sent me pix and videos while they were building their beautiful houses - so sweet of them! I felt like I was there.
> 
> Couldn't go - 2 hours up and 2 hours back. Had to come back tonight (after dark - no) because tomorrow is a big day for Sarah. We watch her play basketball at noon and then piano recital at 2:00. don't know how we'll get from one to another. No sweats to THIS basketball game - have to be a little gussied up for a piano recital. she's playing a Christmas carol.
> 
> ...


Oh Bonnie it sounds like you are really into Christmas spirit so much to do and places to go. When do you every get a chance to rest?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sounds like angels singing this. You are right that is one of my number one favs too. Love the violin with their voices. I shared it on FB .
> O HOLY NIGHT
> 
> [ Back ] [ Home ] [ Next ]
> ...


Thanks for sharing the words to my favorite Christmas carol, CB. Bless you! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to tell you all I am sorry I did not say anything about all of your loses of love ones. It's not that I don't care it is just right now I care to much. Losing someone you love hurts and the hurt never goes away.


You told us all in the ways that count Yarnie. You've had such a hard year and Christmas is a hard time to miss someone you love so much.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> JOey got a notice from my insruance today. Am glad got hearing aides before new plan goes into effect.
> 
> Mention some of the changes listed reflect changes occuring due to national health care reform being inplemented. They are going to monitor and implement the necessary benefit changes and clarifications as mandated by federal and state rules and regulations.
> 
> ...


All I can say is GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I want to tell you all I am sorry I did not say anything about all of your loses of love ones. It's not that I don't care it is just right now I care to much. Losing someone you love hurts and the hurt never goes away.


Don't be sorry, Yarnie. We understand. When you care so much, sometimes there aren't any right words to express your deepest feelings. And, yes, the hurt does not go away.♥♥♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

You all are the best, thanks for understanding.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> DB#1 used to do that all the time. But he took it to an extreme, he would even buy things at garage sales that he would never have a use for.


There are people around here who cruise the wealthier suburbs the evening before big-item and reg. garbage collection day, to see how 'lucky' they can get. It's a real science. ;-) 
One of my coffee tables is 'garbage picked'. It matches my living room end tables in '1930's Americana'. ;-)  :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Now on to more serious things Bonnie love the song.

Now on to my favorite song for Christmas?

All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> There are people around here who cruise the wealthier suburbs the evening before big-item and reg. garbage collection day, to see how 'lucky' they can get. It's a real science. ;-)
> One of my coffee tables is 'garbage picked'. It matches my living room end tables in '1930's Americana'. ;-)  :thumbup:


I wanta go with you. I am not ashamed. I can even lift things up and throw them in the back for you. :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Now on to more serious things Bonnie love the song.
> 
> Now on to my favorite song for Christmas?
> 
> All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth.


Lol I remember that song. It came out the year I lost mine. My Daddy kidded me about it too. :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wanta go with you. I am not ashamed. I can even lift things up and throw them in the back for you. :wink:


I'll be over to pick you up tomorrow, CB, but right now, I'm off to bed. Snooze time....... 
Good night everybody!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Now on to more serious things Bonnie love the song.
> 
> Now on to my favorite song for Christmas?
> 
> All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth.


Just for you....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I'll be over to pick you up tomorrow, CB, but right now, I'm off to bed. Snooze time.......
> Good night everybody!


Don't forget me dumpster divier here. Will bring husbands new trailer.

Nite Jokims.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Just for you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I made a cd last night of all my fave Christmas songs on one cd. I so enjoyed singing along to it as I cleaned my kitchen this evening.
This is another of my faves. with lyrics too...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Have to say good night Ladies husband want to google something and when he googles its goof for an hour.

So God bless and have a good night God willing see you in the morning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I just saw this video. I thought I would share it with my friends.




 I know you will appreciate it as I do. Sweet dreams.♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

CB - did you watch any of the other clips on the capella Angels link? This clip of the airedale was hilarious.

http://faithtap.com/2160/stanley-talks-to-mom-on-phone/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just saw this video. I thought I would share it with my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true; thanks CB. Sleep well.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Wendy Bee- Sorry to hear about your frozen pipes! I live in Bend, Oregon, and we've been in the deep freeze for about a month already, with temps. down to -20* at night, and highs in the +20*'s during the day! We've had -10* many nights, but for some lucky reason, our pipes haven't frozen this year. My heart is with you! It's no fun to have frozen, or broken pipes. Hope it will warm up soon for you! Take care, stay warm, and Merry Christmas! : )


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Thaks so much Farmwoman for your kind words.
As cold as we had it here last month, it must have felt like a heatwave compared to your frigid temperatures! Wow -20 at night is cold!!! I believe the reason the pipes froze was the cold weather came in so quickly. So even wioth the taps being left on a steady trickle - it just wasn`t enough. 
We did have the temperatures in single digits some nights, but this past week it`s been very spring like this time of year. We have had lots of rain. I can`t complain though...at least it wasn`t snow like in some parts of New York.
Have a great weekend Farmy


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning all

Tree is up and decorated. Thank goodness for my tall son that can reach the top without a ladder. He is a big guy so need to get the other son over to climb on a ladder and put the top on the tree.

My old man (dog) is doing much better this week. No more bladder infection (thank goodness) and the heart pills seem to be working. He is feeling great, for an old man. So thankful.

Going to a fun luncheon with some of my knitting pals. 

ttfn


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning all

Tree is up and decorated. Thank goodness for my tall son that can reach the top without a ladder. He is a big guy so need to get the other son over to climb on a ladder and put the top on the tree.

My old man (dog) is doing much better this week. No more bladder infection (thank goodness) and the heart pills seem to be working. He is feeling great, for an old man. So thankful.

Going to a fun luncheon with some of my knitting pals. 

ttfn


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all
> 
> Tree is up and decorated. Thank goodness for my tall son that can reach the top without a ladder. He is a big guy so need to get the other son over to climb on a ladder and put the top on the tree.
> 
> ...


Have fun!!! Wish I was there!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m so glad your dog is feeling better now LTL. The poor thing must`ve been so miserable with the bladder infection.

We`re not putting up our trees til Tuesday. The living room tree is a pre lit one, so I don`t have to mess with it too much. The one I`m putting on the front porch will be a lot bushier, but looks so gorgeous when the lights are on it. We can see it from the road, and looks so lovely.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all
> 
> Tree is up and decorated. Thank goodness for my tall son that can reach the top without a ladder. He is a big guy so need to get the other son over to climb on a ladder and put the top on the tree.
> 
> ...


 Happy to hear about the old man feeling better. 
Enjoy your luncheon and come help me finish up my tree. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK do you make the Nanaimo Bars? Someone from KP sent the recipe and the Bird's custard to me 2 years ago. I haven't made them yet. I just saw someone started a thread on them today.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> When you hurt, so do we solo. Healing prayers are on their way to you from the WV mountains ♥♥♥


Thanks Wendy.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Whew! Had some mighty BIG catching up to do...had to read over 60 pages. Mercy! I'm about worn out! Have missed y'all, but had a really good excuse.
> 
> Had company at our home for Thanksgiving from Houston, Texas - Denver, Colorado & most importantly 2 friends from Adelaide, Australia - father 80 - daughter 54. These 2 stayed in our home with us 10 days - just left yesterday. Needless to say, I hadn't a spare moment to myself what with "playing" the hostess, chief cook & bottle washer.
> 
> ...


What a fabulous T-Day you had with your friends. It certainly was a trip of a lifetime for your Aussie friends.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK do you make the Nanaimo Bars? Someone from KP sent the recipe and the Bird's custard to me 2 years ago. I haven't made them yet. I just saw someone started a thread on them today.


I LOVE Bird's Custard!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just saw this video. I thought I would share it with my friends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing it with us, CB. I found it deeply moving.♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - did you watch any of the other clips on the capella Angels link? This clip of the airedale was hilarious.
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2160/stanley-talks-to-mom-on-phone/


How adorable. That dog stole my heart!  :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning all
> 
> Tree is up and decorated. Thank goodness for my tall son that can reach the top without a ladder. He is a big guy so need to get the other son over to climb on a ladder and put the top on the tree.
> 
> ...


Happy about your dog's improved health news, LTL. How was the luncheon?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I LOVE Bird's Custard!


Where do you purchase Bird's Custard powder, LL?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Where do you purchase Bird's Custard powder, LL?


From the Birds of course. :shock: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Mission seat put together and in the room. Wow one thing done. Room looks like a disater at this moment. Wost then when moving things out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

make your own.

http://snapguide.com/guides/make-your-own-custard-powder-in-5-minutes/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also said world market store or Walmart seems really expensive. But those are two i found.

The one above is how to make your own.

Hope you have not already ask the birds.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> From the Birds of course. :shock: :wink:


  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> make your own.
> 
> http://snapguide.com/guides/make-your-own-custard-powder-in-5-minutes/


Thanks, Yarnie. But I might just be better off driving across the bridge into Ontario, Canada and purchasing it there. They probably have it. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad the tree is up and son tall enough.

Really glad to hear dog is feeling better.

Must make the heart feel lighter to know he is feeling better.

Nice going out to lunch with friends.

It sounds like a good day for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi Solowegail How is your day going?


What have you been up too?


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Have I told you I collect vintage glassware? My daughter has a luncheon at her church tomorrow. She has set 3 tables with my glassware. I am glad someone is enjoying using it, rather than just being packed away. I took pictures after the tables were set. Then I took two of her boys home as they have an activity in my church tomorrow.


How very pretty & so festive!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Welcome home! We missed you. Sounds like a wonderful Thanksgiving. You make friends wherever you go. What a fabulous trip for your friends from Oz!
> 
> Don't worry about the coloring books - we should have plenty. My kiddy closet is overflowing!


Bon: We wrote about this particular OZ friend in our book. He worked for the South Australian Parliament 30 years. Wined & dined us when we were there. Such a pleasure meeting his daughter. She's led an interesting life. Lived in various countries - many different jobs - police woman - funeral director - IBM - stock broker - quite the woman!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> make your own.
> 
> http://snapguide.com/guides/make-your-own-custard-powder-in-5-minutes/


Did I ever tell you how much I love you Yarnie? Well I do ...very much.
Thank you a million times for this custard recipe. Now I can make trifle for dessert Christmas Day.
♥♥♥
Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Jokim said:



> Don't be sorry, Yarnie. We understand. When you care so much, sometimes there aren't any right words to express your deepest feelings. And, yes, the hurt does not go away.♥♥♥


At the very least...or is it the very best....we know we'll meet again with our loved ones when we pass on. Such a comfort. I know mine are waiting for me. A blessing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Did I ever tell you how much I love you Yarnie? Well I do ...very much.
> Thank you a million times for this custard recipe. Now I can make trifle for dessert Christmas Day.
> ♥♥♥
> Thank you thank you thank you


Well it is about time you saw how wonderful and great and ect and ect. :roll: :roll:

Thank you hope you know I am kidding arm wraps and love right back at you.

Glad you can make your trifle, and will take some when you are done. Have never made it Trifle I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> At the very least...or is it the very best....we know we'll meet again with our loved ones when we pass on. Such a comfort. I know mine are waiting for me. A blessing.


Beutiful words and thoughts lady. Arm wraps to you too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well it is about time you saw how wonderful and great and ect and ect. :roll: :roll:
> 
> Thank you hope you know I am kidding arm wraps and love right back at you.
> 
> Glad you can make your trifle, and will take some when you are done. Have never made it Trifle I mean.


It`s really easy Yarny
I make mine with raspberry Jello with frozen raspberries in the Jello, and the juice in place of some of the water.
When it`s set, add cooled Birds custard on top of the Jello, and fresh whipping cream on top of that, with sugar sprinkles on top of that.
Of course if you want real authentic English trifle, soak pound cake in sherry, and pour Jello over that til its set, then add custard and whipping cream with sprinkles on top. I`ve never made sherry trifle though.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This will touch your heart.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

get the tissue's out. Thumper thinking of you and wish this for you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnEnhmrOHwkou.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOKOSV3uM8Y
> 
> This will touch your heart.


Wow that was just fantastic. And the Queen was there there as well as the PM. A brilliant video.,..thanks for posting Yarnie ♥


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Did I ever tell you how much I love you Yarnie? Well I do ...very much.
> Thank you a million times for this custard recipe. Now I can make trifle for dessert Christmas Day.
> ♥♥♥
> Thank you thank you thank you


Hello Everyone! 
What, exactly do you do with custard powder? Never heard of it!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Just stopping by for a quick minute. Been terribly busy and have missed you guys. Been a knitting fool and hope to be done here soon, so I can work on a scarf for my step-granddaughter, two baby blankets for dear friends, and --my first-- a hooded sweater. A little nervous about the sweater, but it will be fine! 

Hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving with family and friends. Thinking of you often and always in my prayers.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> From the Birds of course. :shock: :wink:


Great answer...don't know what Bird's Custard is, so that would be my answer.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I made a cd last night of all my fave Christmas songs on one cd. I so enjoyed singing along to it as I cleaned my kitchen this evening.
> This is another of my faves. with lyrics too...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Have to go...hubby wants help cleaning out his truck...God Bless. Have a wonderful evening!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh just have a moment gjz glad to see your post. Miss you and seem you are so busy. 

GLad all is well keep knitting lady Christmas is just around corner.

Have to get supper going. But glad to hear from you.

Try to stay out of trouble. 

Have you tried the hearty body of soup yet? :roll:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Had a wonderful time, love potlucks.

It was very rainy and foggy in the mountains, but not too bad.

CB, stop telling people about Airedales.............they are so cute everyone will want one or two or more. The old man looks much better. Will know more after a follow up on Monday.

Just an FYI ya'll, Airedales are huge Jack Russells. Think of a 70-100 terrier bouncing around like a goofball. Thank goodness I have the yard space for them to chase squirrels and moles and the any other 4 legged creature that ventures in. They have cornered snakes too. Oh and they will run back and forth for a long time chasing the eagles that glide above them, just to torment them in my opinion.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

sorry double post


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Where do you purchase Bird's Custard powder, LL?


The only place I know is England!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

They sell Birds Custard Powder at Goodwoods.com or JollyGrub.com.
Those are the two main sites I go to.
gjz....custard powder made with milk and stirred in a pot on the stove til it thickens has many uses. Hot it can be poured over a dessert instead of cream. Or when its cool and thickened can be used in a trifle.
I love hot custard on top of hot blueberry Pop Tarts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thank you for sharing it with us, CB. I found it deeply moving.♥♥♥


Yes it was. Rich Mullins is the one that sang Awesome God. They have made a movie about him. He was killed in a car wreck awhile back. He is one of my favorites. I know , I know I have many favorites.http://ragamuffinthemovie.com/story/


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> CB - did you watch any of the other clips on the capella Angels link? This clip of the airedale was hilarious.
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2160/stanley-talks-to-mom-on-phone/


Yes I saw it. I sent it to LTL last night. That is the way Jojo acts. He howls like that when he hears the coyotes. We love him to talk to us. After he starts doing it Daisy tunes in. Our first Airedale Cinnamon did it and Jojo is the most vocal out of our 7 Airdales we have had. I have to have an Airedale as a pet. They are my favorite and next Wirehair Terrier. That is what Mitch our house dog is. I could have any dog as a pet but Terriers are my first choice.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> From the Birds of course. :shock: :wink:


You silly thing you!  :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Mission seat put together and in the room. Wow one thing done. Room looks like a disater at this moment. Wost then when moving things out.


Pics!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> make your own.
> 
> http://snapguide.com/guides/make-your-own-custard-powder-in-5-minutes/


I am saving that. I asked if I could use vanilla pudding but she said NO . She was so sweet to send me a box of it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s really easy Yarny
> I make mine with raspberry Jello with frozen raspberries in the Jello, and the juice in place of some of the water.
> When it`s set, add cooled Birds custard on top of the Jello, and fresh whipping cream on top of that, with sugar sprinkles on top of that.
> Of course if you want real authentic English trifle, soak pound cake in sherry, and pour Jello over that til its set, then add custard and whipping cream with sprinkles on top. I`ve never made sherry trifle though.


Do you put cake in it? I have only made a trifle out of chocolate cake and vanilla pudding and nuts and chocolate and more chocolate. Oh and whipped cream. I am killing myself wanting some.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone!
> What, exactly do you do with custard powder? Never heard of it!


Where have you been? You have been missed. It is something you use to make a pudding like custard. I have heard you can do lots with it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Just stopping by for a quick minute. Been terribly busy and have missed you guys. Been a knitting fool and hope to be done here soon, so I can work on a scarf for my step-granddaughter, two baby blankets for dear friends, and --my first-- a hooded sweater. A little nervous about the sweater, but it will be fine!
> 
> Hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving with family and friends. Thinking of you often and always in my prayers.


Try to pop in more often. Not the same when we have some missing like Gali, KPG , Ruknitting, Thumper and Gers. All of y'all get your knitting, shopping, baking and cleaning done so you can have fun with Denim Country. Oh and kissy face and cream cheese. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Had a wonderful time, love potlucks.
> 
> It was very rainy and foggy in the mountains, but not too bad.
> 
> ...


I love potlucks the food is always so yummy. 
I can't help it LTL you know how great they are . I want everyone to have an Airedale. They love to run and play. We take ours for walks they love it. We use to look funny with all the family dogs going walking. I miss Buster going with us. So entertaining. I wish I could meet yours.:thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Woo hoo. Louisiana Repub senator wins! PTL  Victory for Republicans! Plus two more repubs for Congress both in La.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> They sell Birds Custard Powder at Goodwoods.com or JollyGrub.com.
> Those are the two main sites I go to.
> gjz....custard powder made with milk and stirred in a pot on the stove til it thickens has many uses. Hot it can be poured over a dessert instead of cream. Or when its cool and thickened can be used in a trifle.
> I love hot custard on top of hot blueberry Pop Tarts.


Is it sweet like whipped cream? Or is it like a creme brûlée type thing? I don't think people use it where I live.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Is it sweet like whipped cream? Or is it like a creme brûlée type thing? I don't think people use it where I live.


It is powder to make custard but I have never tried it or tasted it. I have a can of it and need to see what is tastes like.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is powder to make custard but I have never tried it or tasted it. I have a can of it and need to see what is tastes like.


Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is worth sharing.


Oh, I really enjoyed this, thank you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I haven't kept up with reading all the articles, but hope all of you are OK. I'm slowly feeling better & trying to pack for warmer weather. Have had too many doctor apts so we hope to leave soon.

I bought new meds yesterday (for asthma) that I paid $120. & ins paid $962.00 as such a shame. I told doctor I could not afford this every three months. This was for 3 months supply of Advair. He also said he is suspecting COPD from the chemicals at the farm as I was always outside in the garden or yard. 

I'm crocheting Bible covers for my granddaughters. Will try to take picture of pattern & what I have crocheted so far.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I haven't kept up with reading all the articles, but hope all of you are OK. I'm slowly feeling better & trying to pack for warmer weather. Have had too many doctor apts so we hope to leave soon.
> 
> I bought new meds yesterday (for asthma) that I paid $120. & ins paid $962.00 as such a shame. I told doctor I could not afford this every three months. This was for 3 months supply of Advair. He also said he is suspecting COPD from the chemicals at the farm as I was always outside in the garden or yard.
> 
> I'm crocheting Bible covers for my granddaughters. Will try to take picture of pattern & what I have crocheted so far.


Beautiful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is worth sharing.


Never thought of that Joey, but it was his throne .

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to hear you are packing to head south for the winter.

Stay in touch. So very happy to hear you have things settled with health.

Isn't it something how espensive med.s have become. With out insurance could not afford my thyroid med.s


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is worth sharing.


Always. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I haven't kept up with reading all the articles, but hope all of you are OK. I'm slowly feeling better & trying to pack for warmer weather. Have had too many doctor apts so we hope to leave soon.
> 
> I bought new meds yesterday (for asthma) that I paid $120. & ins paid $962.00 as such a shame. I told doctor I could not afford this every three months. This was for 3 months supply of Advair. He also said he is suspecting COPD from the chemicals at the farm as I was always outside in the garden or yard.
> 
> I'm crocheting Bible covers for my granddaughters. Will try to take picture of pattern & what I have crocheted so far.


So good to hear from you again Janie
My mother has copd too from smoking. She has to pay for meds too. She is in the doughnut hole right now. She had never taken medicine until the last 7 years she has made up for it. Terrible.
I love the Bible covers you are making. The grands will adore them and be so proud you are the one that made them. I know you are getting excited about you trip south. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I thought the doughnut hole was supposed to be gone when the ACA was passed. Another broken promise?


I guess we will find out in the coming months. So far it is still in effect. My mother is very upset over the donut hole. She has to pay about $500.just for her breathing and eye meds a month. If she didn't have a savings she would be in bad shape.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK where are you? Haven't seen you on in 2 days? Are you ok?Here is the recipe.
Nanaimo Bar Recipe

Bottom Layer
½ cup unsalted butter (European style cultured)
¼ cup sugar
5 tbsp. cocoa
1 egg beaten
1 ¼ cups graham wafer crumbs
½ c. finely chopped almonds
1 cup coconut

Melt first 3 ingredients in top of double boiler. Add egg and stir to cook and thicken. Remove from heat. Stir in crumbs, coconut, and nuts. Press firmly into an ungreased 8" x 8" pan.

Second Layer
½ cup unsalted butter
2 Tbsp. and 2 Tsp. cream
2 Tbsp. vanilla custard powder
2 cups icing sugar

Cream butter, cream, custard powder, and icing sugar together well. Beat until light. Spread over bottom layer.

Third Layer
4 squares semi-sweet chocolate (1 oz. each)
2 Tbsp. unsalted butter

Melt chocolate and butter over low heat. Cool. Once cool, but still liquid, pour over second layer and chill in refrigerator.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lets not forget what today is.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10102454792328520&set=ms.c.eJxdk0mOBTEMQm~%3BU8gAe7n~_x794VWZX0BIlxKDe3ANEbmUOzP~%3B~_QGIYS God Bless our troops. Prayers for the safety for them . Thumpers son too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lets not forget what today is.http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10102454792328520&set=ms.c.eJxdk0mOBTEMQm~%3BU8gAe7n~_x794VWZX0BIlxKDe3ANEbmUOzP~%3B~_QGIYS God Bless our troops. Prayers for the safety for them . Thumpers son too.


Thanks Bumpy.
A day that will live in infamy.
God Bless our troops everywhere


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another recipe. I am copying them not cooking them. This one could be come dangerous if it works. http://www.facebook.com/128278117253138/photos/a.166351273445822.42712.128278117253138/639097256171219/?type=1&theater Don't forget to add a kissy face with cream cheese on the side.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK where are you? Haven't seen you on in 2 days? Are you ok?Here is the recipe.
> Nanaimo Bar Recipe
> 
> Bottom Layer
> ...


Yummmmm!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It`s really easy Yarny
> I make mine with raspberry Jello with frozen raspberries in the Jello, and the juice in place of some of the water.
> When it`s set, add cooled Birds custard on top of the Jello, and fresh whipping cream on top of that, with sugar sprinkles on top of that.
> Of course if you want real authentic English trifle, soak pound cake in sherry, and pour Jello over that til its set, then add custard and whipping cream with sprinkles on top. I`ve never made sherry trifle though.


Sounds delicious, WendyBee! Might make some to take to the in-laws' Christmas dinner.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Just stopping by for a quick minute. Been terribly busy and have missed you guys. Been a knitting fool and hope to be done here soon, so I can work on a scarf for my step-granddaughter, two baby blankets for dear friends, and --my first-- a hooded sweater. A little nervous about the sweater, but it will be fine!
> 
> Hope everyone had a blessed Thanksgiving with family and friends. Thinking of you often and always in my prayers.


Nice to have you back, gjz! Hope to see you more often after the busy season (Christmas). ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Try to pop in more often. Not the same when we have some missing like Gali, KPG , Ruknitting, Thumper and Gers. All of y'all get your knitting, shopping, baking and cleaning done so you can have fun with Denim Country. Oh and kissy face and cream cheese. :XD:


 :lol:  :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Woo hoo. Louisiana Repub senator wins! PTL  Victory for Republicans! Plus two more repubs for Congress both in La.


PTL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is worth sharing.


How true!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I haven't kept up with reading all the articles, but hope all of you are OK. I'm slowly feeling better & trying to pack for warmer weather. Have had too many doctor apts so we hope to leave soon.
> 
> I bought new meds yesterday (for asthma) that I paid $120. & ins paid $962.00 as such a shame. I told doctor I could not afford this every three months. This was for 3 months supply of Advair. He also said he is suspecting COPD from the chemicals at the farm as I was always outside in the garden or yard.
> 
> I'm crocheting Bible covers for my granddaughters. Will try to take picture of pattern & what I have crocheted so far.


Very nice and pretty, too. It should hold up for a long time.
Granddaughters will love the covers.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I thought the doughnut hole was supposed to be gone when the ACA was passed. Another broken promise?


Yup! :thumbdown:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Sounds delicious, WendyBee! Might make some to take to the in-laws' Christmas dinner.


It tastes even better the next day Jokim


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It tastes even better the next day Jokim


I've made variations of the trifle before, but never with pound cake soaked in sherry. That's a new one. I'll look up the recipe on line, but do you have any hints that you like to adapt to the recipe?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It tastes even better the next day Jokim


Did I miss the cake part or does it have cake in it? You sound like a great cook WeBee.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Bumpy....the cake part is in the jello if you`d like to prepare it that way. I don`t bother with it, I just use frozen raspberries in the Jello instead.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Bumpy....the cake part is in the jello if you`d like to prepare it that way. I don`t bother with it, I just use frozen raspberries in the Jello instead.


Ok that sounds good too. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I've made variations of the trifle before, but never with pound cake soaked in sherry. That's a new one. I'll look up the recipe on line, but do you have any hints that you like to adapt to the recipe?


Jokim... I love sharing my recipes with my friends. ♥
The only tips I can give you with the trifle is to use less water than stated on the Jello box, so it will set quicker, and to use some of the raspberry juice from the thawed raspberries while making the Jello so the raspberry taste is more pronounced.
You can use cake soaked in sherry in the Jello if you like the idea. Just use less water because of the liquid content in the sherry. If you do use sherry, make sure the party guests you make it for don`t drive afterwards.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Can you give me a brownie for sharing it? :lol:


Yes! In fact I'm making some tomorrow for a friend at school. I think I said that in an earlier post? He's our custodian. I used to get in very early. When my daughter was going through a divorce from an idiot, he was so nice to me. He always asked how she was and would stop in to visit a bit in the mornings. He also asked to have his daughter put in my class the first year I taught. If I ever needed anything, he would get it for me. He's a great guy. So he gets brownies whenever he asks!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> It sounds like you've got lots done. We don't usually put our tree up at home until about the 20th or 21st. We have a few holly bushes too and the berries look so pretty and bright.


We usually put ours up later, too. Down here in the South, trees often go up on Thanksgiving or the next day. We put ours up later and leave it up into the New Year.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No wonder you get so tired. I am so glad you felt like you were there with them making the ginger bread house. I am glad you are in the Christmas spirit. Friday we are having our Christmas concert. Two men from the American Idol are leading it. We will have to get there early to get a seat. Just not Christmas spirit without music about our Savior. Go to bed Bon so you can get your rest plus don't forget your vitamin D.


Thanks, CB! You're really looking out for me! It's almost time for that Vitamin D. Tuesday!

They tell me there's a gingerbread treat for me from the other night. DS will bring it on Tuesday.

The recital was so good. Sarah played Hedwig's Theme (?) from Harry Potter and It Came Upon a Midnight Clear, one of my favorites. No mistakes!! We were very proud of her. She felt good about it - doesn't realize herself how much practice and self-discipline goes into what those children did. Some were just beginners, and the last girl who sang was practically a pro. Beautiful job. A little too long, as most things involving a "captive audience" are - but worth every minute.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Jokim said:


> How lovely, Joeysomma! I remember my mom having some of the Anchor hocking glassware. She only had odd pieces, but you have many place settings! :thumbup:


I agree = what a nice collection, Joey!! I remember my mother talking about Anchor hocking, but I don't have any. I hope you enjoyed your time with the grandchildren.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Beautiful table settings Joey! It is nice to have it used; I don't really use my china often enough.


There are pictures? I'll have to go back and look.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim... I love sharing my recipes with my friends. ♥
> The only tips I can give you with the trifle is to use less water than stated on the Jello box, so it will set quicker, and to use some of the raspberry juice from the thawed raspberries while making the Jello so the raspberry taste is more pronounced.
> You can use cake soaked in sherry in the Jello if you like the idea. Just use less water because of the liquid content in the sherry. If you do use sherry, make sure the party guests you make it for don`t drive afterwards.


Thank you, WendyBee, for the helpful hints and for the friendly warning about drinking/eating-wine-soaked-cake and driving. ;-) 
The people who will eat it won't be driving, and if some eat it there won't be enough alcohol in it to make a difference in their behavior or b.a.l.. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Yes! In fact I'm making some tomorrow for a friend at school. I think I said that in an earlier post? He's our custodian. I used to get in very early. When my daughter was going through a divorce from an idiot, he was so nice to me. He always asked how she was and would stop in to visit a bit in the mornings. He also asked to have his daughter put in my class the first year I taught. If I ever needed anything, he would get it for me. He's a great guy. So he gets brownies whenever he asks!


You are so sweet. I am sure he loves to eat your special brownies. He does sound like a great guy. He knew you would be a great teacher too. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> There are pictures? I'll have to go back and look.


I missed them too. I saw last years table but missed it this years.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel like my body has hit a wall. But got a lot done Two books full of books off to half price books so will get a bit back from them. patterns I have collected paper patterns. Please tell me not to print any more patterns off the internet. What was I thinking. I would have to live to be 200 years old to do them all. All my favorite books are now in Dad's army trunk. Now have to do the yarn. Christmas what when. I am so far behind.

I did find somethings that I did not think I had. good thing too. As was thinking I should get them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Have I told you I collect vintage glassware? My daughter has a luncheon at her church tomorrow. She has set 3 tables with my glassware. I am glad someone is enjoying using it, rather than just being packed away. I took pictures after the tables were set. Then I took two of her boys home as they have an activity in my church tomorrow.


Those are so pretty. The napkins really set them off. Beautiful collection. Do you have any of them displayed in your home?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I feel like my body has hit a wall. But got a lot done Two books full of books off to half price books so will get a bit back from them. patterns I have collected paper patterns. Please tell me not to print any more patterns off the internet. What was I thinking. I would have to live to be 200 years old to do them all. All my favorite books are now in Dad's army trunk. Now have to do the yarn. Christmas what when. I am so far behind.
> 
> I did find somethings that I did not think I had. good thing too. As was thinking I should get them.


You and me both. I need to go thru my patterns too. I moved a box of them to my sewing room yesterday. I really am going thru them after Christmas and throw them out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey how did the boys do today? You have to be proud of them.

We are suppose to have ice tonight and snow tomorrow. End of week will have highs near 50 degrees. 

Must be our Indian Summer we miss in Nov. )


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie we are going to be in the 50's this week. But no snow. The kids came over tonight for the gs's day late B/day party. We go to me GD's boyfriend he was cute but shy until he got warmed up. He and Dh hit it off. They brought Otis to see Grandma but wouldn't even speak to me. He just sat in front of my small tree and stared at it. I know he was dying to chomp down on my teddy bears. He was good he looked but didn't touch.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good for Otis. Nice when boyfriend opens up to family and DH.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Am off to bed I am beat. But got a lot done today and room will soon be done and things will be back in place and excess will be gone. 

Nite all and God BLess.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Am off to bed I am beat. But got a lot done today and room will soon be done and things will be back in place and excess will be gone.
> 
> Nite all and God BLess.


Ok me too.Love!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I stacked wood all day yesterday. Am so sore! Had to help my husband as he split.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Icing this A.M. not good trees covered with ice. Indoor day today, snow maybe. Will take snow any day over icing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> The boys were here a very short time, just overnight and then they had an activity at my church called Super Saturday for grades 1-5. Their mom picked them up right after they were done. They needed to go back home that night.
> 
> My son ran into snow near Hudson, Wis - Minn border, we are supposed to get some tomorrow. I have enough snow.


Hope he did o.k. Not a good thing to be in with snow and some driver don't realilze a semi can not stop on a dime. Either follow to close, or pass and switch lanes and get in front of them to close. Know you worry about him. Praying he stays safe during this season.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I stacked wood all day yesterday. Am so sore! Had to help my husband as he split.


Is your ankle totally healed, LL?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I stacked wood all day yesterday. Am so sore! Had to help my husband as he split.


LL do you need to be doing that with a broken ankle?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Icing this A.M. not good trees covered with ice. Indoor day today, snow maybe. Will take snow any day over icing.


Oh no! Stay inside. Don't want you to break something too. Snow is nothing compared to ice.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Is your ankle totally healed, LL?


Hi Jokim! No, it is not. I just finished soaking it in hot water (tub) and doing my exercises at the time I am soaking it. There is progression, but slowly. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL do you need to be doing that with a broken ankle?


Right. I just cannot let my husband carry the load. He has physical problems. I'd rather take the brunt of it. See - I love him a lot.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. I just cannot let my husband carry the load. He has physical problems. I'd rather take the brunt of it. See - I love him a lot.


Yes you do. Just be careful. If you get totally down you will not be able to help either one of you. I am the same way so I understand.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you do. Just be careful. If you get totally down you will not be able to help either one of you. I am the same way so I understand.


Thank you, CB. I appreciate all your advice. I work out so I can handle the rough stuff.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Jokim! No, it is not. I just finished soaking it in hot water (tub) and doing my exercises at the time I am soaking it. There is progression, but slowly. Thank you for asking.


Just concerned, LL. ♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Right. I just cannot let my husband carry the load. He has physical problems. I'd rather take the brunt of it. See - I love him a lot.


How did your DH make out with his health issues, LL? Know that you are both in my daily prayers.♥♥♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Just concerned, LL. ♥♥♥


I love that you are thinking of me, Jokim. Same to CB.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Good morning to all my wonderful Denim friends - today looks like a brighter day. It's been a tough few days with my Mom going to the hospital with uncontrolled bleeding on Sat. Her blood pressure crashed and she needed a transfusion but she's been stable since yesterday and will probably be moved out of ICU today. She will be seeing a specialist and having more tests done today to find out what was causing the bleeding.

Dad was in the hospital earlier in the week and will see a cardiologist next month.

Please pray for them. Thanks.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning to all my wonderful Denim friends - today looks like a brighter day. It's been a tough few days with my Mom going to the hospital with uncontrolled bleeding on Sat. Her blood pressure crashed and she needed a transfusion but she's been stable since yesterday and will probably be moved out of ICU today. She will be seeing a specialist and having more tests done today to find out what was causing the bleeding.
> 
> Dad was in the hospital earlier in the week and will see a cardiologist next month.
> 
> Please pray for them. Thanks.


WCK, I will pray for your mom and day and you. Do they know why she needed a transfusion? My dad had that. He was ok with it. I am thinking of you. Please let us know how it all goes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning to all my wonderful Denim friends - today looks like a brighter day. It's been a tough few days with my Mom going to the hospital with uncontrolled bleeding on Sat. Her blood pressure crashed and she needed a transfusion but she's been stable since yesterday and will probably be moved out of ICU today. She will be seeing a specialist and having more tests done today to find out what was causing the bleeding.
> 
> Dad was in the hospital earlier in the week and will see a cardiologist next month.
> 
> Please pray for them. Thanks.


Things are looking up. I am still praying for them and you. His Mercies are new every morning. ♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> WCK, I will pray for your mom and day and you. Do they know why she needed a transfusion? My dad had that. He was ok with it. I am thinking of you. Please let us know how it all goes.


Thanks LL. She needed the transfusion because she lost so much blood that her blood pressure dropped to 47/25 and she went into shock. They will do more tests today to find out what caused the bleeding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Things are looking up. I am still praying for them and you. His Mercies are new every morning. ♥


Thanks. Love you! (no heart on laptop)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks. Love you! (no heart on laptop)


That is ok . I know you do. ♥ I saw this on FB made me laugh.http://www.facebook.com/pawnation/photos/a.213445890386.280413.187363225386/10154919433635387/?type=1&theater


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning to all my wonderful Denim friends - today looks like a brighter day. It's been a tough few days with my Mom going to the hospital with uncontrolled bleeding on Sat. Her blood pressure crashed and she needed a transfusion but she's been stable since yesterday and will probably be moved out of ICU today. She will be seeing a specialist and having more tests done today to find out what was causing the bleeding.
> 
> Dad was in the hospital earlier in the week and will see a cardiologist next month.
> 
> Please pray for them. Thanks.


Oh, Kitty, of course I will keep both, your parents and you, in my daily prayers. How quickly health issues can precipitate. 
Are you flying out to be with your parents? We are all concerned about them. Take care of yourself, also.♥♥♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

With talk about cooking with Jello earlier, has anyone ever tried using milk instead of water? It`s really good...especially with the lime Jello. The orange is good too. My Dad used to make it for us as kids and I still make it occasionally.
Just use enough water to melt the Jello powder (about 1/4 of a cup. Once it`s melted, add milk, stir, and refrigerate.
While it`s in the fridge, the Jello will separate. It`s like two different textured desserts, and so yummy. Although it`s more of a summer treat than a winter one.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is powder to make custard but I have never tried it or tasted it. I have a can of it and need to see what is tastes like.


Bumpy.... with the custard powder, add a few spoonfuls of the custard powder along with a tablespoon or two of sugar into a Pyrex measuring jug. (Actual measurements are on the Birds custard tin) Add a splash of milk to mix. Scald milk on the stove. When the milk has cooked, add the custard mixture from the Pyrex jug and stir constantly until the custard has thickened into a hot sauce. Can be eaten hot or cold.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning to all my wonderful Denim friends - today looks like a brighter day. It's been a tough few days with my Mom going to the hospital with uncontrolled bleeding on Sat. Her blood pressure crashed and she needed a transfusion but she's been stable since yesterday and will probably be moved out of ICU today. She will be seeing a specialist and having more tests done today to find out what was causing the bleeding.
> 
> Dad was in the hospital earlier in the week and will see a cardiologist next month.
> 
> Please pray for them. Thanks.


I`m so sorry about the bad week you`ve had Westy. What withy your Dad in the hospital, and now your Mother.It`s very encouraging that your Mother will be moved out of ICU soon.
Could the uncontrollable bleeding be caused from medication she`s on?
My love and prayers are with you all ♥♥


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> With talk about cooking with Jello earlier, has anyone ever tried using milk instead of water? It`s really good...especially with the lime Jello. The orange is good too. My Dad used to make it for us as kids and I still make it occasionally.
> Just use enough water to melt the Jello powder (about 1/4 of a cup. Once it`s melted, add milk, stir, and refrigerate.
> While it`s in the fridge, the Jello will separate. It`s like two different textured desserts, and so yummy. Although it`s more of a summer treat than a winter one.


I would think that the orange jello and milk would taste like a dreamcicle. A favorite summer dessert for me is orange sherbet and vanilla ice-cream. YUM. Totally refreshing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh LL wish I was closer would be over in a heart beat to help you. But know how you must feel with progress being slow. But hang in there, it will get better a bit each day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Some ice on the car then 2 inches of snow on top. I have heard the roads are terrible especially our country road. I will go out this afternoon.


Be careful on those roads. Last to get anything done on with plows ect.

Wish we had some snow over ours just ice it is starting to melt now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCk I am thinking and praying for your Mom and Dad. I know it is hard to watch them go through this. Your really in my thoughts today . Also prayers for you too. 

Arm Wraps tightly around you, your mom ,and Dad.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good afternoon friends

My "old man" had as good as it can get recheck this morning. No more bladder infection. Heart is better on the meds. So now it is just wait and see to see if or when the cancer gets worse. But he is happy, eating and not in any pain, so we are blessed. 

Yikes, all that ice. We are just plain overcast and damp cold. Would rather be sunny and 5 degrees than this 33 degree yuck. But, hopefully we will get some rain that we need tonight, and we have no chance of snow. So all is good.

hugs


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Love this sign


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks LL. She needed the transfusion because she lost so much blood that her blood pressure dropped to 47/25 and she went into shock. They will do more tests today to find out what caused the bleeding.


With my father, they never found the cause. It did not kill him. Older people get this sometimes and they cannot figure out the reason. They even gave him a colonoscopy at 92 years old to find out. Clean as a whistle. I should have never let him have one.

Stay strong. It will be ok.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> It is hard to see our parents getting old. Will be praying for the Lord's will be done for your parents.


It is so hard, isn't it. Oh, how hard.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh LL wish I was closer would be over in a heart beat to help you. But know how you must feel with progress being slow. But hang in there, it will get better a bit each day.


Thank you, Yarnlady. I would help you, too!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This years pictures:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299901-112.html#6468415


Thanks, so much, Joey. They are beautiful - love the colors and the pure white.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> With talk about cooking with Jello earlier, has anyone ever tried using milk instead of water? It`s really good...especially with the lime Jello. The orange is good too. My Dad used to make it for us as kids and I still make it occasionally.
> Just use enough water to melt the Jello powder (about 1/4 of a cup. Once it`s melted, add milk, stir, and refrigerate.
> While it`s in the fridge, the Jello will separate. It`s like two different textured desserts, and so yummy. Although it`s more of a summer treat than a winter one.


I never ever even thought to use milk in jello. I will have to try it. Thanks WeBee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love this sign


Love it too. Dh is upset our local news won't say anything Christmas it is just holiday. :roll: :x


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good afternoon friends
> 
> My "old man" had as good as it can get recheck this morning. No more bladder infection. Heart is better on the meds. So now it is just wait and see to see if or when the cancer gets worse. But he is happy, eating and not in any pain, so we are blessed.
> 
> ...


 Great news on the good report! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love it too. Dh is upset our local news won't say anything Christmas it is just holiday. :roll: :x


Ours will sometimes say Merry Christmas, but mostly it's happy holidays. Fox will say Merry Christmas, O'Reilly, etc..


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Wearing a turtleneck is like being strangled by a really weak guy, all day. Wearing a backpack and a turtleneck is like a weak midget trying to bring you down.
Mitch Hedberg


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Love this sign


Brilliant!!
I hope he sells out of all the Christmas trees.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just bet everyone will buy a "Christmas" tree at that lot.


Yep! :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love it too. Dh is upset our local news won't say anything Christmas it is just holiday. :roll: :x


I shopped a bit today..mostly a few things for the GKs & you gotta believe me I said "Merry Christmas" to everyone I encountered in the stores - customers or sales clerks & everyone responded to me likewise. The Christmas spirit is still alive here in Tennessee.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I shopped a bit today..mostly a few things for the GKs & you gotta believe me I said "Merry Christmas" to everyone I encountered in the stores - customers or sales clerks & everyone responded to me likewise. The Christmas spirit is still alive here in Tennessee.


We got little bits and pieces over the weekend GG. Things like the Terrys Chocolate Orange we had to buy straight away as they would have been gone in minutes if we had waited.
WalMart is getting to be like Big Lots lately as we have to buy things when w e see them or they won`t be there the next time we go.
We saw these gorgeous plaid flannel Queen size sheets the other day. I just hope they`re still there by the first of the year.
The cashiers here in West Virginia say Merry Christmas too GG


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good afternoon friends
> 
> My "old man" had as good as it can get recheck this morning. No more bladder infection. Heart is better on the meds. So now it is just wait and see to see if or when the cancer gets worse. But he is happy, eating and not in any pain, so we are blessed.
> 
> ...


I'm just poking around here - no time to catch up tonight, but I wanted to say it's so nice to see you here, LTL, and especially to hear little tidbits about your tree and family.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> I shopped a bit today..mostly a few things for the GKs & you gotta believe me I said "Merry Christmas" to everyone I encountered in the stores - customers or sales clerks & everyone responded to me likewise. The Christmas spirit is still alive here in Tennessee.


Good for you GG. I haven't started shopping yet. I am going to do the very same thing. Merry Christmas thru us. Let the others be mad.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good nite and God Bless!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh boo hoo . Mark Pryor is saying good bye tonight. Oh what will we do with out you voting with o?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good nite and God Bless!


Night Jokim. Kissy face.♥


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray I`ve finally finished! No not my knitting - I still have a long way to go on that! 
Last week I decided to make my hubby a music CD for our anniversary. And not just any CD...it was a cd that represents the time we met, to the time we dated and eventually married and had 2 kids. Each song I added to the cd meant something to both of us over the years.
The first few songs are by Country artist Tanya Tucker. When we were dating I bought hubby a CD at a music store in Va Beach VA when I visited him the first time in 1987. Another song is 'All My Exes Live in Texas' because the first time I heard it was at the state fair in WV in 1988. Then there are quite a few Country songs that I added which was from a tape I made him in 1988 with tracks taken from a double tape set I bought in South Wales, and sent to him along with other things I sent him in a care package when he was in the Navy.
There are 20 songs in all. I just finished burning the CD, and couldn`t find any gift wrap. So I figured, hey it`s our Silver anniversary today, so I wrapped the CD in an aluminum foil wrapper that I have stored in my microwave cart drawer.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Good Morning!

Lots going on here with dentist appointments and my women's club Christmas luncheon and decorations out but not up and I'm sure you all know what etc etc etc means.

My grand's little Yorkie, Lovie, has developed kidney failure from Lyme disease and they're going to put her down tomorrow. They were going to do it this morning, but the the governor, our GS, has issued a 24 hour reprieve as he's just not ready to let her go. She was here over Thanksgiving with her partner in crime, Patrik, a handsome Bishon, and she seemed okay then. We went for walks in the woods and she was out in front leading us the whole time. I even kept some slack in her leash to see how fast she'd go and I had to run to keep up with her more than once. So we were very surprised that she suddenly took a turn just a few days after they went home. 

She's 10 years old and has always been in good health...except she has bad breath (P-U-!)...but the vet said she probably has had the Lyme for quite a while because when kidney problems appear it is late in the disease process. They've run a full course of treatment for a week now and her numbers keep falling plus she's in distress so everyone, even the vet, agrees that it's time.

I'm so glad they brought the dogs and we all got to see her and love her and even more importantly that she got to see all of us and to know that she's been loved. I call it sweet weeping when your heart is full of love and full of sadness at the same time. Its amazing how much love I feel for that little girl...she only weighs 7lbs!

Here's my favorite picture of the two of them...Lovie and Patrik!

&#9829;


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh boo hoo . Mark Pryor is saying good bye tonight. Oh what will we do with out you voting with o?


 hopefully alot better :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Lots going on here with dentist appointments and my women's club Christmas luncheon and decorations out but not up and I'm sure you all know what etc etc etc means.
> 
> ...


Beautiful picture, what a sad end for Lovie, and poor Patrik will feel sad and lost. The best to you and your family. :-(


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Love The Lake, I am happy to see your'Big Guy' has had some improvement,he was in some serious trouble for awhile, and may the improvement continue.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I`ve finally finished! No not my knitting - I still have a long way to go on that!
> Last week I decided to make my hubby a music CD for our anniversary. And not just any CD...it was a cd that represents the time we met, to the time we dated and eventually married and had 2 kids. Each song I added to the cd meant something to both of us over the years.
> The first few songs are by Country artist Tanya Tucker. When we were dating I bought hubby a CD at a music store in Va Beach VA when I visited him the first time in 1987. Another song is 'All My Exes Live in Texas' because the first time I heard it was at the state fair in WV in 1988. Then there are quite a few Country songs that I added which was from a tape I made him in 1988 with tracks taken from a double tape set I bought in South Wales, and sent to him along with other things I sent him in a care package when he was in the Navy.
> There are 20 songs in all. I just finished burning the CD, and couldn`t find any gift wrap. So I figured, hey it`s our Silver anniversary today, so I wrapped the CD in an aluminum foil wrapper that I have stored in my microwave cart drawer.


Wendy, I don't know why I am asking you this, but I am curious to know the name of the last song you burned on the cd. Your gift of songs is wonderful. So cool and alot of work I imagine.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Wendy, I don't know why I am asking you this, but I am curious to know the name of the last song you burned on the cd. Your gift of songs is wonderful. So cool and alot of work I imagine.


The last song on that CD is 'Song of the South' by Alabama. The first time I heard it was in September 1988 when me hubby, and his Mother were travelling back to WV from Kentucky where we had just visited hubbys sister, her hubby, and two nieces.
When I heard the lyrics "Song song of the South, sweet potato pie and I shut my mouth"...I laughed so hard my sides ached. I was still laughing last night when I heard it again.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gali...there were two songs on that CD that it took me nearly 25 years to find again.... "I Still Sing The Old Songs" by Tanya Tucker. The other was the live version of George Jones "She Thinks I Still Care" I was so elated to find them again. It brought back so many memories.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh Gersly am so sad to hear your news. My heart understand. It is sad to lose a dog that for ten years has been a companion and there for you too. it beaks ones heart to do it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning wish it were night sleet this morning is still here waiting for it to melt. Snow almost going.

Want to go back to bed.

We Bee what a nice gift but it will mean more to him then something you went out and bought. Hope you get those fannel sheets. I love ours.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't find my christmas cards they have to be in one of the boxes that moved out of this room. I just know if I buy new box they will show up.

Just to let you know am praying for your parents WCK. Hope things are getting a little better for them and for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just bet everyone will buy a "Christmas" tree at that lot.


Sounds right will probably sell out.

Has anyone been watching C Span. committe on ACA. Professor who said Americans are stupid for falling for care act. Now say didn't do it. Trouble with that is tapes are out there on internet. To find out this man was a professor and was paid 200,000 for helping set up ACA. Wow we must be stupid to fall for that at least some were.

We the people in order to form a more perfect union are now getting screwed again. Can you tell I am a bit upseat?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Lots going on here with dentist appointments and my women's club Christmas luncheon and decorations out but not up and I'm sure you all know what etc etc etc means.
> 
> ...


They are adorable. I am so upset for you. We are praying that our Mitchie boy will go in his sleep. Getting close to the time for us to do the same thing. He is over 15 yo and getting down in his back. So sad. It is worse when you are the ones having to put them down. Love and hugs to you tomorrow.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I`ve finally finished! No not my knitting - I still have a long way to go on that!
> Last week I decided to make my hubby a music CD for our anniversary. And not just any CD...it was a cd that represents the time we met, to the time we dated and eventually married and had 2 kids. Each song I added to the cd meant something to both of us over the years.
> The first few songs are by Country artist Tanya Tucker. When we were dating I bought hubby a CD at a music store in Va Beach VA when I visited him the first time in 1987. Another song is 'All My Exes Live in Texas' because the first time I heard it was at the state fair in WV in 1988. Then there are quite a few Country songs that I added which was from a tape I made him in 1988 with tracks taken from a double tape set I bought in South Wales, and sent to him along with other things I sent him in a care package when he was in the Navy.
> There are 20 songs in all. I just finished burning the CD, and couldn`t find any gift wrap. So I figured, hey it`s our Silver anniversary today, so I wrapped the CD in an aluminum foil wrapper that I have stored in my microwave cart drawer.


WeBee he will love his special gift to him. Cute idea on the foil. Happy Anniversary to the love birds for 25 years and 2 wonderful sons. Is it today or the 12th?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had to edit most of my post leaving letters out today. Can you tell I should be in bed?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't find my christmas cards they have to be in one of the boxes that moved out of this room. I just know if I buy new box they will show up.
> 
> Just to let you know am praying for your parents WCK. Hope things are getting a little better for them and for you.


You know you will. I found my fall harvest corn I knitted after fall last year . It was with my Christmas knitting. :shock: But you can use them next year. But you have to keep up with them or history will repeat itself. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Sounds right will probably sell out.
> 
> Has anyone been watching C Span. committe on ACA. Professor who said Americans are stupid for falling for care act. Now say didn't do it. Trouble with that is tapes are out there on internet. To find out this man was a professor and was paid 200,000 for helping set up ACA. Wow we must be stupid to fall for that at least some were.
> 
> We the people in order to form a more perfect union are now getting screwed again. Can you tell I am a bit upseat?


It won't be on the regular channels so the ones that need to hear it won't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You know you will. I found my fall harvest corn I knitted after fall last year . It was with my Christmas knitting. :shock: But you can use them next year. But you have to keep up with them or history will repeat itself. :lol:


Wish I had a box label things you will not find are in this box. :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Wish I had a box label things you will not find are in this box. :roll: :roll: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WCK this is for you . Praying for your parents.
All praise to God, the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ. God is our merciful Father and the source of all comfort. He comforts us in all our troubles so that we can comfort others. When they are troubled, we will be able to give them the same comfort God has given us. (2 Corinthians 1:3-4 NLT)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs. Mom's bleeding was caused by diverticulosis which wouldn't have been too serious if she wasn't on blood thinners. Once her bleeding was under control they patched up the problem areas in her colon and she will be going home soon.

Her blood thinner meds have caused bleeding problems before, but never so bad that she went into shock. Risk of heart attack and stroke is scary, but so is the bleeding. I'd like to see a better balance of meds, but don't know if the docs can/will do what it takes to make that happen.

Dad is using nitro patches now and that is working safely for him. He has tests and an appointment with a cardiologist next month.

Life is back to normal for now. PTL! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs. Mom's bleeding was caused by diverticulosis which wouldn't have been too serious if she wasn't on blood thinners. Once her bleeding was under control they patched up the problem areas in her colon and she will be going home soon.
> 
> Her blood thinner meds have caused bleeding problems before, but never so bad that she went into shock. Risk of heart attack and stroke is scary, but so is the bleeding. I'd like to see a better balance of meds, but don't know if the docs can/will do what it takes to make that happen.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that it is figured out. Thank goodness!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Lots going on here with dentist appointments and my women's club Christmas luncheon and decorations out but not up and I'm sure you all know what etc etc etc means.
> 
> ...


Poor little Lovie girl and her family. My heart breaks for them because I know how you all feel as I have been through it myself.
Letting Lovie take her forever sleep is the bravest thing any pet owner could ever do.
My love and prayers surround you all today Gerslay
♥♥♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I can't find my christmas cards they have to be in one of the boxes that moved out of this room. I just know if I buy new box they will show up.
> 
> Just to let you know am praying for your parents WCK. Hope things are getting a little better for them and for you.


You'll find that box of Christmas cards in July!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK this is for you . Praying for your parents.
> All praise to God, the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ. God is our merciful Father and the source of all comfort. He comforts us in all our troubles so that we can comfort others. When they are troubled, we will be able to give them the same comfort God has given us. (2 Corinthians 1:3-4 NLT)


Amen.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs. Mom's bleeding was caused by diverticulosis which wouldn't have been too serious if she wasn't on blood thinners. Once her bleeding was under control they patched up the problem areas in her colon and she will be going home soon.
> 
> Her blood thinner meds have caused bleeding problems before, but never so bad that she went into shock. Risk of heart attack and stroke is scary, but so is the bleeding. I'd like to see a better balance of meds, but don't know if the docs can/will do what it takes to make that happen.
> 
> ...


Thanks be to God!♥
Does she go for regular cumadin checks? DH and MIL do.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Poor little Lovie girl and her family. My heart breaks for them because I know how you all feel as I have been through it myself.
> Letting Lovie take her forever sleep is the bravest thing any pet owner could ever do.
> My love and prayers surround you all today Gerslay
> ♥♥♥


My daughter lives out of state, and I had to tell her today about old man. She called with a choked voice and asked how I could deal with this. I said it will be sad, but not difficult. That he has been such a gift that I have been blessed to have in my life. She said, you have had to do this so many times, how can I keep doing it? I told her that there never enough gifts. She laughed and asked when will I get a new one. Oh she knows me so well.

I consider my dogs in Heaven special four legged guardian angels that work at keep me safe and happy by watching over me.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is me and hubby 25 years ago today
My friend Mandy who introduced me to hubby is one of my bridesmaids on the left hand side. My twin sis is on my right hand side
The other pic is me and hubby inside the church just after signing the register.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks to all of you for your prayers and hugs. Mom's bleeding was caused by diverticulosis which wouldn't have been too serious if she wasn't on blood thinners. Once her bleeding was under control they patched up the problem areas in her colon and she will be going home soon.
> 
> Her blood thinner meds have caused bleeding problems before, but never so bad that she went into shock. Risk of heart attack and stroke is scary, but so is the bleeding. I'd like to see a better balance of meds, but don't know if the docs can/will do what it takes to make that happen.
> 
> ...


I am so glad the drs. found out what was wrong with your mother. I know you were scared to death. Those blood thinner really do the job. My mother feel and hit her head a few years ago. It was a slash on her forehead. She had blood pouring out everywhere. The house looked like she had been murdered. I am so thankful she is going to be alright. 
Your dad will be better off with the patches. Whew that was a serious problem for both of them. Thank YOU Lord!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> My daughter lives out of state, and I had to tell her today about old man. She called with a choked voice and asked how I could deal with this. I said it will be sad, but not difficult. That he has been such a gift that I have been blessed to have in my life. She said, you have had to do this so many times, how can I keep doing it? I told her that there never enough gifts. She laughed and asked when will I get a new one. Oh she knows me so well.
> 
> I consider my dogs in Heaven special four legged guardian angels that work at keep me safe and happy by watching over me.


It is very upsetting when you have to put a pet down. I grieve more when they are in pain. It is very sad but a new ones helps with the mourning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is me and hubby 25 years ago today
> My friend Mandy who introduced me to hubby is one of my bridesmaids on the left hand side. My twin sis is on my right hand side
> The other pic is me and hubby inside the church kist after signing the register.


What a beautiful wedding! Thanks for sharing it with us. Good looking couple! Have a Happy Silver Anniversary WeBee and Mr. WeBee.God Bless the next 25!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is me and hubby 25 years ago today
> My friend Mandy who introduced me to hubby is one of my bridesmaids on the left hand side. My twin sis is on my right hand side
> The other pic is me and hubby inside the church just after signing the register.


Happy Silver Wedding Anniversary, WendyBee! and many, many, many more years of wedded bliss!♥♥♥
Beautiful photos!
Amazing, how much younger and less-wrinkled we all looked on our wedding day.  :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It is very upsetting when you have to put a pet down. I grieve more when they are in pain. It is very sad but a new ones helps with the mourning.


It is hard to part with a beloved pet, but it hurts more to see them suffer.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

CB, on another thread, {below}, (re:1898 hat) a lady is asking for help in joining the hat's headband to make it a double layer. I must've forgotten how I did, I can't recall. Do you, or any of you ladies currently knitting this hat, know how you doubled the hat's headband? She would appreciate any help. Thanks.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-304601-1.html


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> CB, on another thread, {below}, (re:1898 hat) a lady is asking for help in joining the hat's headband to make it a double layer. I must've forgotten how I did, I can't recall. Do you, or any of you ladies currently knitting this hat, know how you doubled the hat's headband? She would appreciate any help. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-304601-1.html


I`m knitting that hat for the first time Jokim.... but I haven`t got that far ahead yet.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yippy....I got the beautiful red/white/blue plaid flannel Queen sized sheets I admired over the weekend. Hubby told me that he won $30 on a scratch card he found in his jacket this morning he forgot to scratch off.
He asked me if I wanted to go out for a meal or have those flannel sheets I admired. Well you can guess my answer even though I was tempted because I love Chinese food. But these sheets will last much longer


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> CB, on another thread, {below}, (re:1898 hat) a lady is asking for help in joining the hat's headband to make it a double layer. I must've forgotten how I did, I can't recall. Do you, or any of you ladies currently knitting this hat, know how you doubled the hat's headband? She would appreciate any help. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-304601-1.html


I am not good at telling someone how to do something .I put the video on that helped me. Maybe Yarnie can help better. I am the one that had trouble too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yippy....I got the beautiful red/white/blue plaid flannel Queen sized sheets I admired over the weekend. Hubby told me that he won $30 on a scratch card he found in his jacket this morning he forgot to scratch off.
> He asked me if I wanted to go out for a meal or have those flannel sheets I admired. Well you can guess my answer even though I was tempted because I love Chinese food. But these sheets will last much longer


You are practical like me. I am glad you got what you wanted. Did he like his present?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Another favorite song.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_e_AwEPgXA


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You'll find that box of Christmas cards in July!


I found them I can't believe it. I was looking for somethinge else and there they were. :shock: :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> My daughter lives out of state, and I had to tell her today about old man. She called with a choked voice and asked how I could deal with this. I said it will be sad, but not difficult. That he has been such a gift that I have been blessed to have in my life. She said, you have had to do this so many times, how can I keep doing it? I told her that there never enough gifts. She laughed and asked when will I get a new one. Oh she knows me so well.
> 
> I consider my dogs in Heaven special four legged guardian angels that work at keep me safe and happy by watching over me.


Oh lady wish I was you. last one I put down said couldn't do it any more. So husband gets a cat. As I am the one in the family that has always had to do it. Not looking forward to that. But since Willy is young son will take him and he will have to do it.

Last cat they had DIL came to door after Kitty was put down and just hugged her. She was so hurt.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yippy....I got the beautiful red/white/blue plaid flannel Queen sized sheets I admired over the weekend. Hubby told me that he won $30 on a scratch card he found in his jacket this morning he forgot to scratch off.
> He asked me if I wanted to go out for a meal or have those flannel sheets I admired. Well you can guess my answer even though I was tempted because I love Chinese food. But these sheets will last much longer


yea you got them worth being nice and warm . You can always go out. Hope your going out for your Anniversay. Happiness and Joy to you and him today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

This is so cute - but with our cats I would have to wear finger guards ...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153354717725299


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK best news I have heard all day, besides We bee's flannel sheets and Anniv.

It must ligten your heart to know it is something that can be taken care of for both of them. Now you can start enjoying Christmas season.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I`ve finally finished! No not my knitting - I still have a long way to go on that!
> Last week I decided to make my hubby a music CD for our anniversary. And not just any CD...it was a cd that represents the time we met, to the time we dated and eventually married and had 2 kids. Each song I added to the cd meant something to both of us over the years.
> The first few songs are by Country artist Tanya Tucker. When we were dating I bought hubby a CD at a music store in Va Beach VA when I visited him the first time in 1987. Another song is 'All My Exes Live in Texas' because the first time I heard it was at the state fair in WV in 1988. Then there are quite a few Country songs that I added which was from a tape I made him in 1988 with tracks taken from a double tape set I bought in South Wales, and sent to him along with other things I sent him in a care package when he was in the Navy.
> There are 20 songs in all. I just finished burning the CD, and couldn`t find any gift wrap. So I figured, hey it`s our Silver anniversary today, so I wrapped the CD in an aluminum foil wrapper that I have stored in my microwave cart drawer.


Not exactly the same as you just did for your DH, but you know how it is when we read something here on our D&P...it'll trigger a memory.

A dear girlfriend of mine had a husband who was a helicopter pilot in Nam. He was stationed there. She lived here at home & worked while he was there. She & I worked together. I spent 1 night with her. She & I got to talking about him being there - away from home. We put a cassette tape in her player - we just started talking to "him" - telling silly stories - telling jokes & yeah, some were XXX rated - I sang the only "naughty" song I knew. My word, what fun we had that night. Laughed 'till we were almost sick! She mailed the tape to him in Nam. He played it - the other guys listened to it - it was passed around his unit. Think the guys couldn't believe 2 "girls" back home would make & send such a funny tape to them. It was kind-of like "Good Morning Vietnam!" She & I are still best friends.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> I shopped a bit today..mostly a few things for the GKs & you gotta believe me I said "Merry Christmas" to everyone I encountered in the stores - customers or sales clerks & everyone responded to me likewise. The Christmas spirit is still alive here in Tennessee.


Most people here say Merry Christmas too. It looks so pretty downtown with lights on trees and Christmas banners and wreaths up on the banner poles and street lights.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I`ve finally finished! No not my knitting - I still have a long way to go on that!
> Last week I decided to make my hubby a music CD for our anniversary. And not just any CD...it was a cd that represents the time we met, to the time we dated and eventually married and had 2 kids. Each song I added to the cd meant something to both of us over the years.
> The first few songs are by Country artist Tanya Tucker. When we were dating I bought hubby a CD at a music store in Va Beach VA when I visited him the first time in 1987. Another song is 'All My Exes Live in Texas' because the first time I heard it was at the state fair in WV in 1988. Then there are quite a few Country songs that I added which was from a tape I made him in 1988 with tracks taken from a double tape set I bought in South Wales, and sent to him along with other things I sent him in a care package when he was in the Navy.
> There are 20 songs in all. I just finished burning the CD, and couldn`t find any gift wrap. So I figured, hey it`s our Silver anniversary today, so I wrapped the CD in an aluminum foil wrapper that I have stored in my microwave cart drawer.


Lovely sentimental gift Wendy; what a great idea to catch all your milestone songs on one CD!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> They are adorable. I am so upset for you. We are praying that our Mitchie boy will go in his sleep. Getting close to the time for us to do the same thing. He is over 15 yo and getting down in his back. So sad. It is worse when you are the ones having to put them down. Love and hugs to you tomorrow.♥


Both of my Chihuahuas died in their sleep. Spanky was over 22 years old. My little Alexander the Great the 5th was 15. Wonderful little doggies. But, it gladdens my heart 'cause I know like my "human" family, we'll meet again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Lots going on here with dentist appointments and my women's club Christmas luncheon and decorations out but not up and I'm sure you all know what etc etc etc means.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry Gerri, those are the hardest decisions to make. It's so easy to love them and hurts so bad to say goodbye. Very sweet photo and Patrik will miss his friend too.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here is me and hubby 25 years ago today
> My friend Mandy who introduced me to hubby is one of my bridesmaids on the left hand side. My twin sis is on my right hand side
> The other pic is me and hubby inside the church just after signing the register.


Where were you married?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You are practical like me. I am glad you got what you wanted. Did he like his present?


He loved it, thanks for asking. He thought the thin foil wrapping on the CD case was cute too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WCK this is for you . Praying for your parents.
> All praise to God, the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ. God is our merciful Father and the source of all comfort. He comforts us in all our troubles so that we can comfort others. When they are troubled, we will be able to give them the same comfort God has given us. (2 Corinthians 1:3-4 NLT)


Amen and thank you!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Jokim said:


> CB, on another thread, {below}, (re:1898 hat) a lady is asking for help in joining the hat's headband to make it a double layer. I must've forgotten how I did, I can't recall. Do you, or any of you ladies currently knitting this hat, know how you doubled the hat's headband? She would appreciate any help. Thanks.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-304601-1.html


Thank you for supplying the you tube video on how to make the 1898 hat, CB.
WendyBee if you would like to see this wonderful youtube video on making the 1898 hat, go to the above thread where Country posted the link to the video. It is absolutely indispensable. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am not good at telling someone how to do something .I put the video on that helped me. Maybe Yarnie can help better. I am the one that had trouble too.


Your providing the link to the 1898 hat youtube was exactly the answer to the question this person had. It was perfect. I also bookmarked it and saved it for future reference. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I found them I can't believe it. I was looking for somethinge else and there they were. :shock: :shock:


 :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Thanks be to God!♥
> Does she go for regular cumadin checks? DH and MIL do.


Her blood has been tested once a month. Doc in the hospital has now said not to take any for the next month, she will have to follow up with her doc if anything else should be done. I wish she could take the baby aspirin and drink cranberry juice and eat grapefruit instead, but will see what the docs recommend. She might be able to go home tomorrow. She's fussing about how my Dad's doing on his own. She is a worrier about everyone she loves but needs to think a little more about herself.

Another bit of good news about Dad - I think I mentioned that he was told that his driver's license was going to be revoked based on a computer generated test he had to take. I told the neurologist that Dad would never react naturally to a computer screen so he did recommend that Dad be allowed to take a road test. The province agreed and he took the test today and he passed -- he's very happy!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> My daughter lives out of state, and I had to tell her today about old man. She called with a choked voice and asked how I could deal with this. I said it will be sad, but not difficult. That he has been such a gift that I have been blessed to have in my life. She said, you have had to do this so many times, how can I keep doing it? I told her that there never enough gifts. She laughed and asked when will I get a new one. Oh she knows me so well.
> 
> I consider my dogs in Heaven special four legged guardian angels that work at keep me safe and happy by watching over me.


The perfect way to look at it LTL. I know you'll make the most of the time you have left with him.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Her blood has been tested once a month. Doc in the hospital has now said not to take any for the next month, she will have to follow up with her doc if anything else should be done. I wish she could take the baby aspirin and drink cranberry juice and eat grapefruit instead, but will see what the docs recommend. She might be able to go home tomorrow. She's fussing about how my Dad's doing on his own. She is a worrier about everyone she loves but needs to think a little more about herself.
> 
> Another bit of good news about Dad - I think I mentioned that he was told that his driver's license was going to be revoked based on a computer generated test he had to take. I told the neurologist that Dad would never react naturally to a computer screen so he did recommend that Dad be allowed to take a road test. The province agreed and he took the test today and he passed -- he's very happy!!


Good news about your Dad's passing the driver's test. Having the license gives one a certain freedom that is hard to give up. :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here is me and hubby 25 years ago today
> My friend Mandy who introduced me to hubby is one of my bridesmaids on the left hand side. My twin sis is on my right hand side
> The other pic is me and hubby inside the church just after signing the register.


Happy Anniversary Wendy! Beautiful couple and a lovely setting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am so glad the drs. found out what was wrong with your mother. I know you were scared to death. Those blood thinner really do the job. My mother feel and hit her head a few years ago. It was a slash on her forehead. She had blood pouring out everywhere. The house looked like she had been murdered. I am so thankful she is going to be alright.
> Your dad will be better off with the patches. Whew that was a serious problem for both of them. Thank YOU Lord!


Hope your Mom is careful with those thinners - they scare me when I think how hard it is to stop the bleeding.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yippy....I got the beautiful red/white/blue plaid flannel Queen sized sheets I admired over the weekend. Hubby told me that he won $30 on a scratch card he found in his jacket this morning he forgot to scratch off.
> He asked me if I wanted to go out for a meal or have those flannel sheets I admired. Well you can guess my answer even though I was tempted because I love Chinese food. But these sheets will last much longer


 :thumbup: Another great gift for the day! I love flannel sheets too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I found them I can't believe it. I was looking for somethinge else and there they were. :shock: :shock:


 :thumbup: Even before you bought new ones!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Not exactly the same as you just did for your DH, but you know how it is when we read something here on our D&P...it'll trigger a memory.
> 
> A dear girlfriend of mine had a husband who was a helicopter pilot in Nam. He was stationed there. She lived here at home & worked while he was there. She & I worked together. I spent 1 night with her. She & I got to talking about him being there - away from home. We put a cassette tape in her player - we just started talking to "him" - telling silly stories - telling jokes & yeah, some were XXX rated - I sang the only "naughty" song I knew. My word, what fun we had that night. Laughed 'till we were almost sick! She mailed the tape to him in Nam. He played it - the other guys listened to it - it was passed around his unit. Think the guys couldn't believe 2 "girls" back home would make & send such a funny tape to them. It was kind-of like "Good Morning Vietnam!" She & I are still best friends.


I think that made them feel happier and closer to home during a very hard time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope your Mom is careful with those thinners - they scare me when I think how hard it is to stop the bleeding.


So many people, esp. the elderly, are on warfarin (Coumadin), and it does make you bleed easily.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I'm sharp, confident and loyal

http://bitecharge.com/play/threewords/h2


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sharp, confident and loyal
> 
> http://bitecharge.com/play/threewords/h2


Lively, playful, funny


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Her blood has been tested once a month. Doc in the hospital has now said not to take any for the next month, she will have to follow up with her doc if anything else should be done. I wish she could take the baby aspirin and drink cranberry juice and eat grapefruit instead, but will see what the docs recommend. She might be able to go home tomorrow. She's fussing about how my Dad's doing on his own. She is a worrier about everyone she loves but needs to think a little more about herself.
> 
> Another bit of good news about Dad - I think I mentioned that he was told that his driver's license was going to be revoked based on a computer generated test he had to take. I told the neurologist that Dad would never react naturally to a computer screen so he did recommend that Dad be allowed to take a road test. The province agreed and he took the test today and he passed -- he's very happy!!


Great news all day for your parents. PTL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope your Mom is careful with those thinners - they scare me when I think how hard it is to stop the bleeding.


She is not on them now. Just the aspirin. I know it is terrible even with a little cut.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Lively, playful, funny


I am Gentle, Outgoing, and Fun


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sharp, confident and loyal
> 
> http://bitecharge.com/play/threewords/h2


Yes you are.
I am Gentle, Outgoing, and Fun. :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I am Gentle, Outgoing, and Fun


 :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Tomorrow begins my visit with 5 little ones - near CB - back to Denim on Sunday. Take care, friends. You'll be on my mind, although I'm looking forward to kids ten and under and DD's delicious cooking!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes you are.
> I am Gentle, Outgoing, and Fun. :shock:


Couldn't resist the quiz - same result here. I'll take it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Tomorrow begins my visit with 5 little ones - near CB - back to Denim on Sunday. Take care, friends. You'll be on my mind, although I'm looking forward to kids ten and under and DD's delicious cooking!


Have fun. Be careful on your visit. You will be missed. XX♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Tomorrow begins my visit with 5 little ones - near CB - back to Denim on Sunday. Take care, friends. You'll be on my mind, although I'm looking forward to kids ten and under and DD's delicious cooking!


Safe travels and have a wonderful family visit!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A local gingerbread snatcher!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Where were you married?


At my little hometown church in South Wales. LLantarnam church (Means little church)
With the wonders of technology you can even take a virtual there
http://www.stmichaels-llantarnam.co.uk/Virtual%20Tour/Virtual%20Tour/00_Nav_Outside%20church.htm


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

I can't resist passing this on to my Denim friends that convinced me to buy a slow cooker


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> At my little hometown church in South Wales. LLantarnam church (Means little church)
> With the wonders of technology you can even take a virtual there
> http://www.stmichaels-llantarnam.co.uk/Virtual%20Tour/Virtual%20Tour/00_Nav_Outside%20church.htm


What a beautiful church Wendy, especially the windows - they're gorgeous


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't resist passing this on to my Denim friends that convinced me to buy a slow cooker


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

bonbf3 said:


> Tomorrow begins my visit with 5 little ones - near CB - back to Denim on Sunday. Take care, friends. You'll be on my mind, although I'm looking forward to kids ten and under and DD's delicious cooking!


Sounds great Bon...such fun being with loved ones, especially the little ones. Will miss you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> At my little hometown church in South Wales. LLantarnam church (Means little church)
> With the wonders of technology you can even take a virtual there
> http://www.stmichaels-llantarnam.co.uk/Virtual%20Tour/Virtual%20Tour/00_Nav_Outside%20church.htm


What a beautiful church. How old is it? I know your wedding was so lovely there. I am glad you shared it with us on your special day today.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Lively, playful, funny


 :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> At my little hometown church in South Wales. LLantarnam church (Means little church)
> With the wonders of technology you can even take a virtual there
> http://www.stmichaels-llantarnam.co.uk/Virtual%20Tour/Virtual%20Tour/00_Nav_Outside%20church.htm


Glad I asked! I kind-of figured from your wedding photos it was your "old" hometown church. The church tour was something like I've never seen before. Such technology - always something new under the sun, isn't there. Reminded me of churches & buildings I've seen where my family lives in Sweden.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't resist passing this on to my Denim friends that convinced me to buy a slow cooker


Took me a minute there to figure out your slow cooker. Cute, eh!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A local gingerbread snatcher!


Funny. I think that was what Otis was thinking when he was eying my tree the other night. I heard they had to call Santa on him at home for eating 8 ornaments. :-o


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Same for me.


Me too


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Confident, loyal and can be trusted by all. 
You are sharp and have an amazing sense of reality. You have vigilant and watchful eyes that can see through any disguise. 

Sounds like I work for the CIA, just not under this girly dishonorable administration. :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Here is me and hubby 25 years ago today
> My friend Mandy who introduced me to hubby is one of my bridesmaids on the left hand side. My twin sis is on my right hand side
> The other pic is me and hubby inside the church just after signing the register.


Beautiful wedding pictures Wendy 
and congrats on your silver. 
The setting of your wedding fits your personality. Very earthy and beautiful.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> The last song on that CD is 'Song of the South' by Alabama. The first time I heard it was in September 1988 when me hubby, and his Mother were travelling back to WV from Kentucky where we had just visited hubbys sister, her hubby, and two nieces.
> When I heard the lyrics "Song song of the South, sweet potato pie and I shut my mouth"...I laughed so hard my sides ached. I was still laughing last night when I heard it again.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Love Alabama and that is a great foot stompin' song! WOW...I didn't know it was 1988.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Shower and work is on my schedule. TL


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> At my little hometown church in South Wales. LLantarnam church (Means little church)
> With the wonders of technology you can even take a virtual there
> http://www.stmichaels-llantarnam.co.uk/Virtual%20Tour/Virtual%20Tour/00_Nav_Outside%20church.htm


what aa beautiful church We Be.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Tomorrow begins my visit with 5 little ones - near CB - back to Denim on Sunday. Take care, friends. You'll be on my mind, although I'm looking forward to kids ten and under and DD's delicious cooking!


Have a grand time Bon as if you wouldn't.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Lively, playful, funny


me two. I actual got into to it to do it. Amazing I know . Something about finding Christmas cards I think.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A local gingerbread snatcher!


Oh poor thing no bones and chew toys for Christmas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Confident, loyal and can be trusted by all.
> You are sharp and have an amazing sense of reality. You have vigilant and watchful eyes that can see through any disguise.
> 
> Sounds like I work for the CIA, just not under this girly dishonorable administration. :XD:


If true then what am I wearing??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't resist passing this on to my Denim friends that convinced me to buy a slow cooker


funny good one. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

<<< lively, playful, funny


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What a beautiful church. *How old is it?* I know your wedding was so lovely there. I am glad you shared it with us on your special day today.


It was first built in the 12th century by local monks as a gift for the community.
In the churchyard there is a huge gravesite for John Fielding. He was born John Williams but changed his name to Fielding to join the Boer war as he was too young to join up. His character was immortalised in the Hollywood film 'Zulu' where his bravery won him the Victoria Cross.
http://www.stmichaels-llantarnam.co.uk/Churchyard.htm


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Confident, loyal and can be trusted by all.
> You are sharp and have an amazing sense of reality. You have vigilant and watchful eyes that can see through any disguise.
> 
> Sounds like I work for the CIA, just not under this girly dishonorable administration. :XD:


 :lol: We have had to have those qualities here on KP. The watchful eyes and vigilance. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> It was first built in the 12th century by local monks as a gift for the community.
> In the churchyard there is a huge gravesite for John Fielding. He was born John Williams but changed his name to Fielding to join the Boer war as he was too young to join up. His character was immortalised in the Hollywood film 'Zulu' where his bravery won him the Victoria Cross.
> http://www.stmichaels-llantarnam.co.uk/Churchyard.htm


Thanks for sharing this with us on Denim. I love to go in my brothers church it is the oldest one in town. Over 100 yo. I love the hand painted Jesus coming down in the clouds over the pulpit. My daddy helped touch it up years ago. Also my db had done some painting on the wall going out the doors. We use to go to Midnight Mass on Christmas Eve. It was the coldest place But so beautiful with the stained glass. I would show you pictures but then some others would know where I live. The Sunday school rooms, fellowship hall and school was added later. It is very charming.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> If true then what am I wearing??


Certainly your wearing Denim and Pearls :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good afternoon friends
> 
> My "old man" had as good as it can get recheck this morning. No more bladder infection. Heart is better on the meds. So now it is just wait and see to see if or when the cancer gets worse. But he is happy, eating and not in any pain, so we are blessed.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that your "old man" is doing better. The important thing is he is eating, happy and not in pain.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Love this sign


Makes one wonder how many would opt for the Holiday Tree! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: We have had to have those qualities here on KP. The watchful eyes and vigilance. :thumbup:


  It helps doesn't it :!:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Hooray I`ve finally finished! No not my knitting - I still have a long way to go on that!
> Last week I decided to make my hubby a music CD for our anniversary. And not just any CD...it was a cd that represents the time we met, to the time we dated and eventually married and had 2 kids. Each song I added to the cd meant something to both of us over the years.
> The first few songs are by Country artist Tanya Tucker. When we were dating I bought hubby a CD at a music store in Va Beach VA when I visited him the first time in 1987. Another song is 'All My Exes Live in Texas' because the first time I heard it was at the state fair in WV in 1988. Then there are quite a few Country songs that I added which was from a tape I made him in 1988 with tracks taken from a double tape set I bought in South Wales, and sent to him along with other things I sent him in a care package when he was in the Navy.
> There are 20 songs in all. I just finished burning the CD, and couldn`t find any gift wrap. So I figured, hey it`s our Silver anniversary today, so I wrapped the CD in an aluminum foil wrapper that I have stored in my microwave cart drawer.


What a thoughtful gift, Wendy. He'll be playing it a lot. Happy Anniversary to you both.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Lots going on here with dentist appointments and my women's club Christmas luncheon and decorations out but not up and I'm sure you all know what etc etc etc means.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your Lovie. It's never easy, but is a time to think of quality of life. HUGS to you and your family.

The picture is precious. It just says, Come on, let us play too.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Glad to hear that it is figured out. Thank goodness!


X2


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sharp, confident and loyal
> 
> http://bitecharge.com/play/threewords/h2


I am peaceful, calm and relaxed.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> <<< lively, playful, funny


Me too Gerslay....Georgiegirl


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay how is going with Lovie? Are you ok? 
Love this song. Maybe this will help those going thru hurt.
http://www.onlylyrics.com/point-of-grace-lyrics-1062017.php


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Certainly your wearing Denim and Pearls :thumbup: :lol:


One of those is me. :XD:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It helps doesn't it :!:


Yes I think most of us on Denim Country has the abilities too. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I'm sharp, confident and loyal
> 
> http://bitecharge.com/play/threewords/h2


Same three words for me. Perhaps this test is stuck on these words. :wink:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Tomorrow begins my visit with 5 little ones - near CB - back to Denim on Sunday. Take care, friends. You'll be on my mind, although I'm looking forward to kids ten and under and DD's delicious cooking!


Have a safe trip and enjoy your time with the little ones.
Remember to rest periodically (we're not as young as we sometimes feel  :lol: ) 
Return to us safe and sound. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Certainly your wearing Denim and Pearls :thumbup: :lol:


gali....I love that denim and pearls pic. Maybe you should use that as your avatar


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for sharing this with us on Denim. I love to go in my brothers church it is the oldest one in town. Over 100 yo. I love the hand painted Jesus coming down in the clouds over the pulpit. My daddy helped touch it up years ago. Also my db had done some painting on the wall going out the doors. We use to go to Midnight Mass on Christmas Eve. It was the coldest place But so beautiful with the stained glass. I would show you pictures but then some others would know where I live. The Sunday school rooms, fellowship hall and school was added later. It is very charming.


Your church sounds so beautiful bumpy. I love that idea of the hand painted Jesus among the clouds. And it`s all the more beautiful for your Daddy and DB having their hand in the painting restoration. I bet that painting will still be there after we have long gone from this earth.
Our local Baptist church here in WV is a lovely typical country church. The decor is simple, but beautifully lit up. And when the sun shines through the stained glass windows on both sides - it`s truly a sight to behold.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> What a thoughtful gift, Wendy. He'll be playing it a lot. Happy Anniversary to you both.


Thanks so much solo....hubby has played it twice already - once on the front porch while he put the lights on the Christmas tree, and again when he was sat in his truck cab after bringing in the mail.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Tomorrow begins my visit with 5 little ones - near CB - back to Denim on Sunday. Take care, friends. You'll be on my mind, although I'm looking forward to kids ten and under and DD's delicious cooking!


Have a wonderful visit Bon, and we`ll see you Sunday ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Your church sounds so beautiful bumpy. I love that idea of the hand painted Jesus among the clouds. And it`s all the more beautiful for your Daddy and DB having their hand in the painting restoration. I bet that painting will still be there after we have long gone from this earth.
> Our local Baptist church here in WV is a lovely typical country church. The decor is simple, but beautifully lit up. And when the sun shines through the stained glass windows on both sides - it`s truly a sight to behold.


Not my church my db and sil's . Our church is less than 20years old. It is a more modern looking church. My kids were the first to get married in the new location. We have stained glass at the front door. It is beautiful too. When we built we got to write our favorite scripture on the floor in marker before the carpet was laid down. We did the same thing in our workshop barn before we put down the wood floor. My bil that died has his name in it. Yes after we are gone our footprints and hand prints will left behind.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> At my little hometown church in South Wales. LLantarnam church (Means little church)
> With the wonders of technology you can even take a virtual there
> http://www.stmichaels-llantarnam.co.uk/Virtual%20Tour/Virtual%20Tour/00_Nav_Outside%20church.htm


Your church, St. Michael and All Angels, is truly beautiful, WendyBee. Very quaint and welcoming. I felt so at peace visiting it virtually. When was it built? Love all the little nooks. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't resist passing this on to my Denim friends that convinced me to buy a slow cooker


Truly slow!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Your church, St. Michael and All Angels, is truly beautiful, WendyBee. Very quaint and welcoming. I felt so at peace visiting it virtually. When was it built? Love all the little nooks. :thumbup:


Thanks Jokim. It was built by monks in the 12th century, so it`s 900 years old.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Hooray...I just finished knitting my friend Marys hat to match her leafy lace scarf. I designed the hat myself because I didn`t see a leafy lace hat pattern that I liked. I just knitted a k2,P2 ribbing for the brim, added the same leaf pattern as her scarf for one repeat, and then decreased the crown part as normal.
I just tried the hat on to see if it would fit me....and it`s lovely and warm


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks Jokim. It was built by monks in the 12th century, so it`s 900 years old.


Wow! Over 900 yrs old! Awesome! :thumbup: 
It is a beautiful edifice. such a refuge for a troubled soul.
Our church is over 175 yrs old and I thought that was old.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Not my church my db and sil's . Our church is less than 20years old. It is a more modern looking church. My kids were the first to get married in the new location. We have stained glass at the front door. It is beautiful too. When we built we got to write our favorite scripture on the floor in marker before the carpet was laid down. We did the same thing in our workshop barn before we put down the wood floor. My bil that died has his name in it. Yes after we are gone our footprints and hand prints will left behind.


Writing your favorite scripture or name, is such a great personal touch. Generations from now others will see it.


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

Just seen company in pair of Doc Martens!!!!!!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> In parts of Europe 900 years is considered "new." In Prague, their "New Town" is about a thousand years old. Our history is in 100's of years and their is in 1000's. To our shame we destroy and build new rather than restoring our historical icons.


Touche! Joeys. All true.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cartoon http://www.facebook.com/townhallcom/photos/a.440010009656.215696.41632789656/10153560066954657/?type=1&theater


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone.
To whoever it was that asked about the ewing up of the 1898 hat, (sorry I can`t remember who) here`s a video of how to finish it off.
I am so sorry that I can`t remember who it was that replied to me a few weeks ago when I asked about the video tutorial and website that I saw from last year. I`m thinking it was either Knitty or bumpy and I apologise if it`s not. Please say who it was so I can give you the correct awesome award.
Here`s the video tutorial 





And the pattern in pdf form.
http://cas.seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf

I am almost at the stage of sewing up, so I went to the video to see how it`s done, I sussed out the sewing up ends bit, but not the other. Then after watching the video again, a lightbulb went off seeing how the nice instructor lady used the knitting needle to pick up and knit across the band.
To whoever it was that asked a few days ago, that part of the instruction is about 9 minutes into the video.
When I`ve completed the hat, it will go to our friends Mary and Randys son David for Christmas. He`s the same age as my son, and think he will like this hat when its complete as it looks quite fashionable for the younger generation to wear. I`m hoping to have enough time to make Bills son Josh one of these too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> To whoever it was that asked about the ewing up of the 1898 hat, (sorry I can`t remember who) here`s a video of how to finish it off.
> I am so sorry that I can`t remember who it was that replied to me a few weeks ago when I asked about the video tutorial and website that I saw from last year. I`m thinking it was either Knitty or bumpy and I apologise if it`s not. Please say who it was so I can give you the correct awesome award.
> Here`s the video tutorial
> ...


Thanks WendyBee. It was a lady on another thread who needed this info. I think she was helped by it. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cartoon http://www.facebook.com/townhallcom/photos/a.440010009656.215696.41632789656/10153560066954657/?type=1&theater


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

You gotta love young at heart retired people, their skills, imagination, and love of fun is a gift. This car is a fine example. I love it.. TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone.
> To whoever it was that asked about the ewing up of the 1898 hat, (sorry I can`t remember who) here`s a video of how to finish it off.
> I am so sorry that I can`t remember who it was that replied to me a few weeks ago when I asked about the video tutorial and website that I saw from last year. I`m thinking it was either Knitty or bumpy and I apologise if it`s not. Please say who it was so I can give you the correct awesome award.
> Here`s the video tutorial
> ...


It was on another thread. I sent the video to her. She has made up the hat.
We want to see a pic of yours when you are finished. I had to look at the video too to figure it out. I am glad they did a video. My granddaughter is the one that wore it hunting. :shock:  She said it was very warm.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You gotta love young at heart retired people, their skills, imagination, and love of fun is a gift. This car is a fine example. I love it.. TL


I have seen that before. It is so neat. I love it too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> It was on another thread. I sent the video to her. She has made up the hat.
> We want to see a pic of yours when you are finished. I had to look at the video too to figure it out. I am glad they did a video. My granddaughter is the one that wore it hunting. :shock:  She said it was very warm.


I beg you, CB, please never get rid of this knitting video. 
It is such a help when knitting this hat. I know I'll have to refer to it a lot, since I love this hat. Every time I try to save a video, it seems I 'lose' it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I beg you, CB, please never get rid of this knitting video.
> It is such a help when knitting this hat. I know I'll have to refer to it a lot, since I love this hat. Every time I try to save a video, it seems I 'lose' it.


Jokim...if you have a YouTube account, you can add it to your faves, so you`ll never lose it again.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Jokim...if you have a YouTube account, you can add it to your faves, so you`ll never lose it again.


How do you get a youtube account? Never heard of it.
I have a 'fav' section on my computer.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Go here, and on the top right hand side of the screen you`ll see a blue sign in icon. Click on it and then make a new account.
https://www.youtube.com/


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

hello ladies, I've been quilting my little fingers to the bone. except for the one I sewed with the machine and the one I hand stitched doing the binding.thank goodness all them years woodcarving put some callouses on them.I got my 1st quilt finished and am giving it to our quilt guild to donate to someone in need. my second is a queen size monster, a big step for a second quilt. It is for the lady in the tax office at the courthouse( got to keep them happy). will try to send pics.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gerslay how is going with Lovie? Are you ok?
> Love this song. Maybe this will help those going thru hurt.
> http://www.onlylyrics.com/point-of-grace-lyrics-1062017.php


Praise Report!

Lovie, my grand's little Yorkie, is still among the living! Our grandson canceled the appt saying that he didn't think her time had come and he's convinced that "she'll let me know when its time". So the first day he took care of her all day and got her to eat and take her meds and she had a peaceful and quiet day. Today, the second day she's up, eating, happy, and barking at people coming to the door!

Do you believe it? We're not sure what's going on with her. We're not claiming a Christmas miracle just yet, (even the vet is really surprised) but we're hoping to get a little more time with her and as long as she's not in distress that seems to be what's happening.

Hurrah!

Thanks everyone for all the sweet thoughts and thanks CB for the song...its so reassuring!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WeeBee...thanks for posting your pics and the tour of your little church, its really lovely. Happy Anniversary!

I've never heard of Bird custard...is it different than a pudding mix...is it cornstarch or something else? I must check it out because anything that's easy to pour over a dessert is my kind of thing!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I got a cranberry seed stuck in my gum over Thanksgiving...it finally came out but an infection in the gum socket developed so I went to the dentist and she put me on an oral rinse 3 X day. So little by little it got better and I went back for a follow up last Friday. She decided to do a cleaning while I was there and in the process discovered a cap that was loose. The plan was to come back on Wednesday (2 days ago) and remove the cap, clean the tooth and the cap, and re-cement it. But try as she might the cap wouldn't come off. Since there wasn't time to start a whole new thing she agreed to come in tomorrow at 8:30AM (just for me) and she'll cut the cap off and we'll get started on the temp/permanent cap process.

So, one little cranberry seed has now cost me $1000! 

Which one of you put up the Cranberry Relish Salad? Fess up now because its all your fault and I think it's only be fair for you to split the cost with me.

Am I right, Denim? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

*just kidding ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

We Wish You a Merry Christmas! Enjoy!

http://www.glenn.tapley.us/MC.swf


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> WeeBee...thanks for posting your pics and the tour of your little church, its really lovely. Happy Anniversary!
> 
> I've never heard of Bird custard...is it different than a pudding mix...is it cornstarch or something else? I must check it out because anything that's easy to pour over a dessert is my kind of thing!


Birds custard is a powder that you mix with sugar and hot milk, and stir til it`s thickened. Basically it`s a hot vanilla sauce which can be poured over cake or pies hot or cold.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Go here, and on the top right hand side of the screen you`ll see a blue sign in icon. Click on it and then make a new account.
> https://www.youtube.com/


OK. WendyBee, is it a fat blue cross icon that drops down and one of the choices is a youtube? I found it. I'll just have to figure out how to set up the acct. Have to put MIL to bed now. Later................. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:
 

> OK. WendyBee, is it a fat blue cross icon that drops down and one of the choices is a youtube? I found it. I'll just have to figure out how to set up the acct. Have to put MIL to bed now. Later................. :thumbup:


Ok Jokim....let me know if you need any further help ♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I beg you, CB, please never get rid of this knitting video.
> It is such a help when knitting this hat. I know I'll have to refer to it a lot, since I love this hat. Every time I try to save a video, it seems I 'lose' it.


I have it on my topics. Go there and book mark it.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213319-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> hello ladies, I've been quilting my little fingers to the bone. except for the one I sewed with the machine and the one I hand stitched doing the binding.thank goodness all them years woodcarving put some callouses on them.I got my 1st quilt finished and am giving it to our quilt guild to donate to someone in need. my second is a queen size monster, a big step for a second quilt. It is for the lady in the tax office at the courthouse( got to keep them happy). will try to send pics.


Can't wait to see your quilt. That is nice of you to donate it. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Praise Report!
> 
> Lovie, my grand's little Yorkie, is still among the living! Our grandson canceled the appt saying that he didn't think her time had come and he's convinced that "she'll let me know when its time". So the first day he took care of her all day and got her to eat and take her meds and she had a peaceful and quiet day. Today, the second day she's up, eating, happy, and barking at people coming to the door!
> 
> ...


That is great! I am calling it a Christmas miracle. That is the way our Mitchie is. He is more like a cat than a dog with 9 lives. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I got a cranberry seed stuck in my gum over Thanksgiving...it finally came out but an infection in the gum socket developed so I went to the dentist and she put me on an oral rinse 3 X day. So little by little it got better and I went back for a follow up last Friday. She decided to do a cleaning while I was there and in the process discovered a cap that was loose. The plan was to come back on Wednesday (2 days ago) and remove the cap, clean the tooth and the cap, and re-cement it. But try as she might the cap wouldn't come off. Since there wasn't time to start a whole new thing she agreed to come in tomorrow at 8:30AM (just for me) and she'll cut the cap off and we'll get started on the temp/permanent cap process.
> 
> So, one little cranberry seed has now cost me $1000!
> 
> ...


That is terrible! Will you be able to save the tooth?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We just got back from my son's graduation. He is a nurse now.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from my son's graduation. He is a nurse now.


Congratulations to your son, CB. A great accomplishment, to be sure. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Ok Jokim....let me know if you need any further help ♥


Thanks WendyBee for your help. I was able to save it in my favs tool bar. So far it works. I should be able to keep it. :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from my son's graduation. He is a nurse now.


Excellent news bumpy...you must all be so proud of him. I know I am.
♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone.Two nurses and gs has one more year to go. Our son still has to take the State exam before he can go to work.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Great profession, I know you are proud. Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I got a cranberry seed stuck in my gum over Thanksgiving...it finally came out but an infection in the gum socket developed so I went to the dentist and she put me on an oral rinse 3 X day. So little by little it got better and I went back for a follow up last Friday. She decided to do a cleaning while I was there and in the process discovered a cap that was loose. The plan was to come back on Wednesday (2 days ago) and remove the cap, clean the tooth and the cap, and re-cement it. But try as she might the cap wouldn't come off. Since there wasn't time to start a whole new thing she agreed to come in tomorrow at 8:30AM (just for me) and she'll cut the cap off and we'll get started on the temp/permanent cap process.
> 
> So, one little cranberry seed has now cost me $1000!
> 
> ...


************
What the heck.......a cranberry seed! I am going to shut down production of the cranberry smooties I have been making and enjoying. Take care.


----------



## brenda99 (May 30, 2014)

Well according to *Obama* Doc Martens are back in fashion and meanwhile the republicans are counting their winter shoes and moaning *this is why we can't have nice things*


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> gali....I love that denim and pearls pic. Maybe you should use that as your avatar


Tx Wendy for the idea.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Tx Wendy for the idea.


Like it!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Have a denim day today. I am going out to eat with 3 long time friends from church today and a little shopping. See my banana homies later this afternoon. Lord Bless!&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a denim day today. I am going out to eat with 3 long time friends from church today and a little shopping. See my banana homies later this afternoon. Lord Bless!♥♥♥


Have a wonderful afternoon of catching up with old friends, and dining bumpy.
Hopefully by the time you get back I will have finished that 1898 hat. It`s taking longer than I thought - but I`m determined to finish it. At least I will have completed one of my New Years resolutions for 2014..... knitting with DPN`s. 
:thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks for sharing this with us on Denim. I love to go in my brothers church it is the oldest one in town. Over 100 yo. I love the hand painted Jesus coming down in the clouds over the pulpit. My daddy helped touch it up years ago. Also my db had done some painting on the wall going out the doors. We use to go to Midnight Mass on Christmas Eve. It was the coldest place But so beautiful with the stained glass. I would show you pictures but then some others would know where I live. The Sunday school rooms, fellowship hall and school was added later. It is very charming.


It sounds beautiful CB. I love stained glass windows.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Certainly your wearing Denim and Pearls :thumbup: :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Tx Wendy for the idea.


Love your new avatar, Gali.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been without power for 4 days. Back now. No shower, heat, water. It has been soooo cold.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Praise Report!
> 
> Lovie, my grand's little Yorkie, is still among the living! Our grandson canceled the appt saying that he didn't think her time had come and he's convinced that "she'll let me know when its time". So the first day he took care of her all day and got her to eat and take her meds and she had a peaceful and quiet day. Today, the second day she's up, eating, happy, and barking at people coming to the door!
> 
> ...


That is such good news about your Lovie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I got a cranberry seed stuck in my gum over Thanksgiving...it finally came out but an infection in the gum socket developed so I went to the dentist and she put me on an oral rinse 3 X day. So little by little it got better and I went back for a follow up last Friday. She decided to do a cleaning while I was there and in the process discovered a cap that was loose. The plan was to come back on Wednesday (2 days ago) and remove the cap, clean the tooth and the cap, and re-cement it. But try as she might the cap wouldn't come off. Since there wasn't time to start a whole new thing she agreed to come in tomorrow at 8:30AM (just for me) and she'll cut the cap off and we'll get started on the temp/permanent cap process.
> 
> So, one little cranberry seed has now cost me $1000!
> 
> ...


Whenever I get something caught in my gums, usually popcorn pieces, but some seeds, I rinse with hydrogen peroxide 2-3 times a day until it dislodges. I find it keeps the swelling down and have never had an infection either.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from my son's graduation. He is a nurse now.


Congratulations to your son.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been without power for 4 days. Back now. No shower, heat, water. It has been soooo cold.


Oh no. Lucy i`m so sorry. I know exactly how you feel as the same thing happened to us in 2012 when Superstorm Sandy knocked our power out for nearly 10 days. It was bitterly cold.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Oh no. Lucy i`m so sorry. I know exactly how you feel as the same thing happened to us in 2012 when Superstorm Sandy knocked our power out for nearly 10 days. It was bitterly cold.


Thank you, WendyBee.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been without power for 4 days. Back now. No shower, heat, water. It has been soooo cold.


You sure have had some bad luck LL. So sorry for that, but glad you are up and running now. Hugs and hearts to you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a denim day today. I am going out to eat with 3 long time friends from church today and a little shopping. See my banana homies later this afternoon. Lord Bless!♥♥♥


Sounds fun. 
Banana homies....I love that!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Love your new avatar, Gali.♥


Thank you Jo, I love the heart in your posts, so sweet.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm looking forward to what is in the Paul Revere/Samuel Adams time capsule that was unearthed. They are going to xray it this week-end and next week open it. I think it's so exciting. Samuel adams was the governor of Massachusetts at the time. Their spirit of Independence will never die.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I need to throw together some dinner, put my jammies on and head to my " It's All About Me " room. 
I'm thankful I got to spend a little time with all of you today. TL


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> You sure have had some bad luck LL. So sorry for that, but glad you are up and running now. Hugs and hearts to you.


Gali, hugs and hearts to you, too. Glad to be back.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been without power for 4 days. Back now. No shower, heat, water. It has been soooo cold.


So sad to hear of your 'no power' problem, LL. Was it because of this nor'easter? Were you able to at least heat with your fireplace? I was wondering where you were, since we didn't hear from you for a long time. (For us, 4 days is a long time, don't you think?) 
Are you getting back to normal, somewhat, LL? 
How is your ankle's healing coming along? Hope this power outage didn't prolong your recovery.♥


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Jokim said:


> So sad to hear of your 'no power' problem, LL. Was it because of this nor'easter? Were you able to at least heat with your fireplace? I was wondering where you were, since we didn't hear from you for a long time. (For us, 4 days is a long time, don't you think?)
> Are you getting back to normal, somewhat, LL?
> How is your ankle's healing coming along? Hope this power outage didn't prolong your recovery.♥


Will PM you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm looking forward to what is in the Paul Revere/Samuel Adams time capsule that was unearthed. They are going to xray it this week-end and next week open it. I think it's so exciting. Samuel adams was the governor of Massachusetts at the time. Their spirit of Independence will never die.


That is exciting. I can't wait either.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

LL I had wondered where you where. I am happy to hear you have heat now.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

well doesn't that say it all gali. good cartoon. :thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> LL I had wondered where you where. I am happy to hear you have heat now.


Thank you, CB. A lot is going on besides that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to hear puppy is good Gerslay

LL glad your heat is back on.

Gali love the jacket, now all we need is the Prada's

Jokim never heard of Facebook pixie sign up either.

I have accomplish nothing of late.

Not a blame thing.

Today thought got wall shelfs for my me room. Plus half price. Yeah new Hobby Lobby open on west side of Mad. Shelfs 1/2 price. I will shop there for ever. I don't care what other say. Gads they don't even know what they are talking about.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear puppy is good Gerslay
> 
> LL glad your heat is back on.
> 
> ...


Thank you for remembering me.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear puppy is good Gerslay
> 
> LL glad your heat is back on.
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot about our Prads. We need to start wearing them again. Red is the color RIGHT? :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. A lot is going on besides that.


Is everything ok now?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear puppy is good Gerslay
> 
> LL glad your heat is back on.
> 
> ...


I love HL. Going there tomorrow. What else was on sale? I know Christmas things. I have to get my coupon. I am glad you found your selves for your me room.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:



> I love HL. Going there tomorrow. What else was on sale? I know Christmas things. I have to get my coupon. I am glad you found your selves for your me room.


Funny thing about Hobby Lobby . They carry things for Hanukkah.

Someone complained about that. Said they would not shop at Hobby Lobby as it did not have anything for Jewish Holidays.

Well guess everyone has to be wrong once and a while :shock:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Funny thing about Hobby Lobby . They carry things for Hanukkah.
> 
> Someone complained about that. Said they would not shop at Hobby Lobby as it did not have anything for Jewish Holidays.
> 
> Well guess everyone has to be wrong once and a while :shock:


I know I have seen it. People just want to believe a lie over the truth. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Is everything ok now?


Will PM you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know I have seen it. People just want to believe a lie over the truth. :shock: :roll:


No they just read other post or left wingers news and believe it all.

I had one lady tell me that the government was not the ones who ran the post office. Well informed, means I heard that so I believe that. Don't check into it, just except their words as truth.

Isn't it a riot reading some of it. Mind out to lunch and no "Body" home.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm looking forward to what is in the Paul Revere/Samuel Adams time capsule that was unearthed. They are going to xray it this week-end and next week open it. I think it's so exciting. Samuel adams was the governor of Massachusetts at the time. Their spirit of Independence will never die.


Did not know that. Thanks for tellling me. Have to keep an eye out to see it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No they just read other post or left wingers news and believe it all.
> 
> I had one lady tell me that the government was not the ones who ran the post office. Well informed, means I heard that so I believe that. Don't check into it, just except their words as truth.
> 
> Isn't it a riot reading some of it. Mind out to lunch and no "Body" home.


What? The lady didn't know that the government didn't run the post office? Now I am breaking my chair! :roll: I guess the term airhead came from them. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What? The lady didn't know that the government didn't run the post office? Now I am breaking my chair! :roll: I guess the term airhead came from them. :shock:


I know. I posted to her and said gee I am sorry I thought the government did run the post office. Then got off and laugh so hard .


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I know. I posted to her and said gee I am sorry I thought the government did run the post office. Then got off and laugh so hard .


Have you ever seen the show "Stalker"? :shock: :roll: :-o
There should be a show named "Lurker". I know who would be a good person to play in it. :lol: She could be the star. :roll: Forgot to say cream cheese and kissy face.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I wander if the lady you met has every heard of this with the Post office?

Privatizing the U.S. Postal Service
PrintPrint
PDF
Tad DeHaven

November 2010

Overview
Background
Declining Revenues
Bloated Costs
Postal Unions
Lessons from Abroad
Conclusions
Overview

The U.S. Postal Service is a branch of the federal government. It is headed by a Postmaster General and a Board of Governors, with further oversight provided by the Postal Regulatory Commission. However, ultimate authority over the USPS rests with Congress.

The USPS is structured like a business in that revenues from the sale of postal products generally cover costs, and it receives virtually no federal appropriations.1 The organization is the second-largest civilian employer in the United Statesafter Wal-Martwith about 600,000 workers. If the USPS were a private company, it would rank about 28th on the Fortune 500 list of largest companies.

While the USPS is structured like a business, Congress often prevents it from actually operating like a private company, such as taking actions to reduce costs, improve efficiency, or innovate in other ways. The agency is also obligated by statute to provide mail services to all Americans, irrespective of where they live and the cost of serving them. Furthermore, it is required to deliver first-class mail at a uniform price throughout the nation.

While Congress imposes various costs and obligations on the USPS, it also protects it from competition. The USPS has a legal monopoly over first-class mail and standard mail (formerly called third-class mail). Thus, we have a postal system that encourages high costs and inefficiency, while preventing entrepreneurs from trying to improve postal services for Americans.

The USPS is in deep financial trouble as a result of declining mail volume, bloated operating expenses, a costly and inflexible unionized workforce, and constant congressional meddling. At the same time, electronic communications and other technological advances are making physical mail delivery less relevant.

Americas postal system needs a radical overhaul. This essay discusses the problems of the USPS and looks at some recent postal reforms abroad.2 It concludes that taxpayers, consumers, and the broader economy would stand to gain with reforms to privatize the USPS and open U.S. mail delivery up to competition.

Background

Article 1, Section 8 of the Constitution says that Congress shall have the power "to establish Post Offices and post Roads." Thus, the Constitution allows the government to get involved in postal services, but that doesnt mean that the government has to be involved, let alone be granted a monopoly over mail.

Prior to the Postal Act of 1863, intercity letters were either held at the destination post office for pick-up or delivered by an independent contractor. The Postal Code of 1872 extended the postal monopoly to the delivery of local letters, banning intracity private carriers. These private carriers, which numbered 147 at one time, had been innovative: for example, they introduced stamps before the Post Office did.3

Prior to 1971 the government provided postal services through its U.S. Post Office Department, an agency that received annual appropriations and heavy subsidies from Congress. Members of Congress influenced many aspects of the Post Office Departments operations, such as the pricing of postal products and the selection of managers.

The Postal Reorganization Act of 1970 replaced the Post Office Department with the U.S. Postal Service. The USPS was made an independent agency of the executive branch and designed to be financially self-sufficient, relying on the sale of postage, mail products, and services for revenue. The USPS is required by law to cover its costs, but can borrow from the U.S. Treasury subject to a limitation of $3 billion per year and a total debt ceiling of $15 billion.

As a federal organization, the USPS benefits from numerous other privileges. The USPS is exempt from vehicle licensing requirements, sales taxes, and local property taxes. It doesnt have to pay parking tickets, and it has eminent domain powers. It pays to itself the income taxes that it would owe if it were a private business.

The USPS is mandated by Congress to provide the American public with "universal service," which includes uniform prices, access to services, and six-day delivery nationwide. To ensure financial support for these obligations, Congress grants the USPS a statutory monopoly on the delivery of first-class and standard mail and restricts mailbox access to mail delivered by the USPS.4

The USPSs express mail and package delivery services are subject to competition, which comes chiefly from FedEx and the United Parcel Service (UPS). However, the USPSs monopoly prevents other companies from delivering first-class and standard mail, with an exception for urgent mail, and private companies are not allowed to place their deliveries in mail boxes.

The USPS does face increasing competition from correspondence sent via a variety of electronic alternatives. While the USPS may have a statutory monopoly over a portion of physical mail, new technologies are allowing Americans to bypass the organization on all of its lines of business.

Declining Revenues

Although the USPS is structured to operate like a self-supporting business, this model is on borrowed time.

From 2007 to 2010, the USPS lost $20 billion, and its debt increased from $2.1 billion to $12 billion. The USPS expects to hit its $15 billion legal borrowing ceiling in 2011. As a result, the Government Accountability Office placed the USPS on its "high risk" list of troubled federal agencies in 2009.5 These financial problems are not temporary. Postal experts expect a future of stagnant-to-declining revenue for the USPS with stable-to-increasing expenses unless Congress makes major reforms.

In 2009, USPS revenues totaled $68 billion, or $7 billion lower than 2008. About 88 percent of the revenue was generated by "market-dominant" products including first-class mail and standard mail (bulk advertising and direct-mail solicitations). First-class mail, which is the most profitable, accounted for 52 percent of those revenues. The remaining 12 percent of the USPSs revenue came from competitive products including Express Mail, Priority Mail, bulk parcel post, and bulk international mail.6

The decline in USPS revenues has been driven by a large drop in mail volume, particularly for profitable first-class mail. The recent recession has hurt USPS finances, but the demand for mail delivered by the USPS has been steadily falling as consumers and businesses have shifted to electronic alternatives.

First-class mail volume has fallen 19 percent since 2001, and it is projected to fall another 37 percent by 2020.7 From 2006 to 2009 total mail volume dropped from 213 billion to 177 billion items, a 17 percent decrease.8 By 2020 the USPS estimates further volume declines of about 15 percent, to 150 billion pieces, which would be the lowest level since 1986.9

The 2006 Postal Accountability and Enhancement Act terminated a cumbersome rate‑setting structure and gave the USPS more flexibility to set prices. But the law required that average rates in each market-dominant mail class not increase faster than the consumer price index.

The USPS can request that the Postal Regulatory Commission approve a rate increase above the price cap on the basis of extraordinary or exceptional circumstances. The PRC recently rejected a USPS request for an exigent rate increase. Although it acknowledged that the recession has led to a substantial decline in mail volume, the PRC turned down the request because the rate adjustments represented "an attempt to address long-term structural problems not caused by the recent recession."15

Looking forward, increasing postal rates may boost revenue in the short run, but would risk depressing mail volume and revenue in the long run, in part by accelerating the diversion of mail to competing electronic alternatives. Higher rates would also damage millions of businesses dependent on mailing and currently stuck with a monopoly provider of those services.

The USPS has asked Congress for permission to offer new nonpostal products and services (such as banking and insurance) to generate additional revenue. However, the USPS has a poor track record when it comes to introducing new products, and allowing a government entity to compete with the private sector in nonpostal markets would be unfair and unwise.11

Bloated Costs

Despite the USPSs ability to achieve $10 billion in cost savings from 2007 to 2009, it has not been enough to offset the recent rapid decline in revenue.12 It also hasnt been enough to prevent the upward trend in the organizations cost per piece of mail, which rose from 34 cents in 2006 to 41 cents in 2009.13 If mail volume continues to decrease and the number of postal addresses increases, the cost to deliver each piece of mail will continue to rise while revenue per delivery point falls.

A key driver of mail delivery costs is the congressionally mandated obligation to serve virtually every mailing address, regardless of volume, six days a week. Fulfilling this "universal service" obligation results in the USPS having large fixed costs, including the costs of more than 36,000 postal outlets, 215,000 vehicles, and 600 processing facilities.

However, even given the universal service obligation, the Government Accountability Office and USPS officials believe that more than half of these processing facilities arent needed.14 Why arent they closed down to save money? The GAO notes that the USPS faces "formidable resistance" from members of Congress and postal unions when attempting to close or consolidate facilities.15

The USPS is required to provide services to all communities, including areas where post offices have low traffic and are not cost effective. Before closing a post office, the USPS must provide customers with at least 60 days of notice before the proposed closure date, and any person served by the post office may appeal its closure to the Postal Regulatory Commission. The USPS cannot close a post office "solely for operating at a deficit."16

Members of Congress whose districts would be affected by a post office closure often raise a big fuss. Last year, for example, the USPS proposed consolidating 3,200 postal outlets, but following a congressional outcry, the number under consideration was reduced to a paltry 162.17 That is no way to run a business.

Full post offices are more costly to operate than other means of serving customers. The average post office transaction cost 23 cents per dollar of revenue in 2009 while the average transaction at a contract postal unit cost just 13 cents.18 Post offices used to generate almost all postal retail revenue, but 29 percent is now generated online through usps.com and other alternative channels.19

In 2009 post offices recorded 117 million fewer transactions than in 2008.25 Four out of five post offices are operating at a loss.21 However, the postal networks overcapacity has drawn little corrective action from Congress. In fact, legislation introduced in the House with 102 cosponsors would apply the burdensome procedures for closing post offices to other postal outlets as well.22 Congress is actively working against the modernization of the U.S. postal system.

Excessive labor costs are another major problem. While the USPS has been able to eliminate a substantial number of employees through attrition, the USPSs predominantly unionized workforce continues to account for 80 percent of the agencys costs despite increased automation. The USPS estimates that, in the absence of changes, its total workforce costs will soar from $53 billion in 2009 to $77 billion in 2020.23

As of 2009 the USPS had financial liabilities and unfunded obligations of $88 billion.24 Unfunded obligations for retiree health benefits accounted for $52 billion of the total. The 2006 Postal Accountability and Enhancement Act addressed this unfunded liability by requiring the USPS to make a special payment of more than $5 billion annually from 2007 through 2016 to build up a retirement fund. This was a good idea to reduce possible liabilities on future taxpayers.

However, USPS revenues began plummeting shortly after the PAEAs enactment. In 2009 Congress relieved the USPS by allowing it to defer $4 billion of its scheduled $5.4 billion retirement payment for the year. Facing the same situation this year, Congress adjourned without providing the USPS with similar relief. As a result, the USPS could soon run out of operating funds.

Critics argue that the pre-funding payment schedule is too aggressive, particularly in light of the USPSs current financial struggles. However, the USPS faces a bleak future regardless of the payments. As the GAO notes, allowing the USPS to continue deferring the payments will "increase the risk that in the future USPS will not be able to pay these obligations as its core business continues to decline and if sufficient actions are not taken to restructure operations and reduce costs."25

Opponents of pre-funding USPS retiree health benefits argue that private companies and the rest of the federal government are not legally required to do so. That is largely irrelevant. Retiree health care coverage is an increasingly rare perk in the private sector, and the federal governments financial management is nothing to emulate. In 2008, only 17 percent of private sector workers were employed at a business that offered health benefits to Medicare-eligible retirees, down from 28 percent in 1997.26

Postal Unions

More than 85 percent of USPS employees are covered by collective-bargaining agreements. Among other provisions, these agreements include regular raises based on cost-of-living allowances. The other 15 percent of employees receive regular pay increases through a pay-for-performance program.

While the Postal Service negotiates with its unions to structure compensation, federal statutes hamper the USPSs ability to craft market-based pay and benefits packages.27 The potential for mandatory arbitration gives the unions a big advantage in negotiations with management. When unions demand higher wages, more generous benefits, and added work rules, arbitrators usually give them part of what they want. And when weighing a decision on union contracts, arbitrators do not have to take the USPSs financial situation into consideration. Not surprisingly, unions have been able to extract lucrative compensation packages from the USPS over the decades.

The Government Accountability Office notes that the USPS covers a higher proportion of employee premiums for health care and life insurance than other federal agencies.28 USPS workers participate in the federal workers compensation program, which generally provides larger benefits than the private sector. Also, instead of retiring when eligible, USPS workers can stay on the "more generous" workers compensation rolls.29

In 2009 the average postal employee received about $79,000 in total compensation.35 This compares to $61,000 in wages and benefits received by the average private sector worker that year.31 A recent study by labor economist James Sherk found that postal workers earn 15 to 20 percent more per hour than comparable workers in the private sector.32

Postal expert Michael Schuyler reviewed the studies on postal compensation and found the following:

Although the law says that postal employees should receive wages and benefits comparable to what they could earn in the private sector, the majority of economic studies examining the issue have concluded that a postal pay premium of 20% 25% exists if just wages are counted and about 35% if the Services very generous benefits are also included.33

Another factor that reduces postal service efficiency is that union contracts inhibit the flexibility of USPS leaders in managing their workforce. For example, most postal workers are protected by "no-layoff" provisions, and the USPS must let go lower-cost part-time and temporary employees before it can lay off a full-time worker not covered by such provisions.

Collective bargaining agreements also make it difficult for the USPS to hire part-time workers, which would help to reduce labor costs. Hiring workers who can work less than eight-hour shifts would also give managers needed flexibility to address seasonal and weekly fluctuations in workload.

The USPS inspector general recently pointed out that the USPSs utilization of part-time workers is less than that of UPS, FedEx, and postal systems in other countries.34 While only 13 percent of the USPSs workforce is part-time, the figures for UPS and FedEx are a respective 53 and 40 percent. Germanys Deutsche Post, which has been privatized, employs a workforce that is 40 percent part-time.35 The story is similar at many other foreign posts, such as the Netherlands' postal service, TNT, which has also been privatized. TNT recently told its union that it would be "migrating towards an organization that employs mainly part‑time staff."36

Unfortunately, already generous compensation combined with the USPSs poor financial condition hasnt stopped the postal unions from demanding more money and opposing greater flexibility. The American Postal Workers Union, which represents more than 200,000 workers, recently entered collective bargaining negotiations for a new contract. In an interview, APWU president William Burrus called a pay increase for his members an "entitlement" and stated that his union wants "more control over activities at work, more money, better benefitswe want more."37 Burrus also called the sensible suggestion that arbitrators should be required to consider the USPSs financial position "antidemocratic."38

Lessons from Abroad

Declining demand and an inability to cut costs are not unique to the USPS, as government postal services in other countries have experienced similar problems. However, numerous countries have responded by shifting away from a government-run postal monopoly toward market liberalization, including privatizing the government postal agency and opening postal markets to entrepreneurs. The United States has lagged behind many countries on postal reforms. As a result, the U.S. rates near the bottom of the Consumer Postal Unions 23-country "Index of Postal Freedom."39

For some people, the idea of liberalization conjures up fears of a decline in the quality or universality of postal service. However, those things have not happened in the countries that have introduced pro-market postal reforms. Rather, these liberalizing countries have shown the ability to offer affordable, reliable, universal, and more efficient postal-delivery services.

In many countries, reforms have been pursued through the commercialization and corporatization of the postal service. Under such reforms, the government retains full or partial ownership but introduces modern practices involving management, labor compensation, finance, marketing, and capital investment.

In some countries the private sector has taken large ownership stakes. For example, 69 percent of Germanys formerly government post office Deutsche Post is now privately owned.45 In the Netherlands, 100 percent of its formerly government post office is privately owned as TNT Post.41 The British government is considering selling off to private investors its ownership of the Royal Mail. At least 10 percent of the shares may be reserved for postal employees, which would have the benefit of reducing the unions incentive to take actions negatively affecting the companys bottom line.42

While some nations have partly or fully privatized their post offices, a parallel trend is for countries to reduce or eliminate postal monopolies and allow for entrepreneurs to offer competitive services. New Zealand and Sweden repealed their postal monopolies in 1998 and 2003, respectively, and Germany and the Netherlands followed suit in 2008 and 2009, respectively. In 2008, the European Union announced a plan to eliminate the national monopolies of all EU member states by 2013.

Postal liberalization has produced more efficient services in many countries, but governments continue to impose unwarranted postal regulations in even the most reformed markets. For example, governments still typically mandate that universal service obligations be met, and they often also mandate certain service standards and pricing.

In New Zealand, for example, the government has a "deed of understanding" with the New Zealand Post under which it must maintain a specified number of post offices, keep the price of a stamp below a certain level, and refrain from implementing a rural service fee. Also, New Zealand Post must provide 95 percent of households with letter-delivery service six days per week in addition to other minimum service standards.43

Some patterns have emerged regarding the outcome of postal liberalization. Productivity has increased, costs have decreased, the universal service obligation continues to be met, service quality measured by on-time delivery has not dropped, and overall customer satisfaction seems to have increased.44

Another common result of postal liberalization is diversification of postal organizations into nonpostal activities. Consultants at Accenture have found that diversification not only has a measurable impact on the performance of international posts, but that it is what ultimately distinguishes high performers from low performers.45 Americas relatively dynamic economy is particularly suited for the diversification opportunities that would arise under postal liberalization.

Germanys former postal monopoly, Deutsche Post, illustrates the type of transformation possible by liberalization. Today, the private Deutsche Post World Net has changed its compensation structure, imported managers from other industries, modernized the mail and parcels network within Germany, and developed new products such as hybrid mail and e-commerce. The company now has interests in not only the traditional mail and parcels business but also express mail logistics, banking, and more.46

Opening up Americas postal markets to new competitors promises great benefits for consumers because entrepreneurs have strong incentives to innovate, improve quality, and reduce costs. The universal service mandate could become less of an issue as entrepreneurs figure out cheaper and better ways to deliver mail to rural areas. Sam Walton, Henry Ford, and other great entrepreneurs made their fortunes by bringing affordable products and services to the masses. We need these sorts of innovators in the postal business.

Former Postmaster General William J. Henderson (19982001) stated in a Washington Post op-ed following his retirement that "what the Postal Service needs now is nothing short of privatization." Henderson noted that while privatizing the USPS might sound radical, "its a concept the rest of the world has been taking seriously for years."47

Conclusions

The USPS is in a financial death spiral because of the myriad factors discussed. It faces a projected $238 billion in losses over the next 10 years under the status quo. To avoid a large and growing burden from being foisted on taxpayers in coming years, the USPS should be privatized and postal markets open for competition from FedEx, UPS, and upstart entrepreneurs.

With privatization, Congress should end its micromanagement of the nations postal services. It should rescind the complex laws and regulations on delivery schedules, price caps, restrictions of facility shut-downs, and other business decisions. Such congressional meddling ultimately hurts the consumers that any postal business is supposed to serve by pushing up costs.

Consider the USPSs recent request that Congress allow it to end Saturday mail delivery.48 Congress has blocked that move, which will raise USPS costs and ultimately result in higher stamp prices. The Saturday mail delivery issue also highlights the lack of consumer choice in the current system. If the USPS decides not to provide Saturday service, customers should be free to contract with other commercial entities to provide Saturday service, or service for any day of the week for that matter.

Policymakers resistant to reform often depict the USPS as a "national asset" that "binds the nation together." But these days, its the Internet and our telecommunications networks that bind families and businesses together across the nation. Its time to let go of the nostalgia for the USPS and bring Americas postal services into the 21st century with privatization, open competition, and entrepreneurial innovation.

1 The USPS receives a small annual appropriation from Congress of about $100 million as compensation for the revenue it forgoes in providing, at congressional mandate, free mailing privileges for the blind and absentee-ballot mailing for overseas military personnel.

2 I benefited greatly from the discussion of postal reforms in Robert Carbaugh and Thomas Tenerelli, "Restructuring the U.S. Postal Service," forthcoming in Cato Journal.

3 Edward L. Hudgins, ed. The Last Monopoly: Privatizing the Postal Service for the Information Age (Washington: Cato Institute, 1996), p. 14.

4 The U.S. Supreme Court has confirmed this privilege by ruling that it is illegal in the United States for anyone other than the employees and agents of the Postal Service to deliver mail pieces to letter boxes marked "U.S. Mail."

5 U.S. Government Accountability Office, "High Risk Series: Restructuring the U.S. Postal Service to Achieve Sustainable Financial Viability," July 2009.

6 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Financial Challenges Continue, with Relatively Limited Results from Recent Revenue-Generation Efforts," GAO-10-191T, November 5, 2009, p. 4.

7 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, p. 8.

8 United States Postal Service, "Ensuring a Viable Postal Service for America: An Action Plan for the Future," March 2010, p. 3.

9 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, p. 8.

15 Postal Regulatory Commission, Statement of Chairman Ruth Y. Goldway, Decision of the Commission in Docket R2010-4, "Rate Adjustment Due to Extraordinary or Exceptional Circumstances," September 30, 2010.

11 Michael Schuyler, "The Postal Service Asks Congress to Eliminate Saturday Service; Congress Still Has Questions," Institute for Research on the Economics of Taxation Advisory no. 267, July 7, 2010, p. 11.

12 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, p. 11.

13 United States Postal Service, "Ensuring a Viable Postal Service for America: An Action Plan for the Future," March 2010, p. 5.

14 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, p. 29.

15 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, p. 29.

16 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, p. 30.

17 Sean Reilly, "80% of Post Offices Losing Money," FederalTimes.com, October 10, 2010.

18 United States Postal Service, "Ensuring a Viable Postal Service for America: An Action Plan for the Future," March 2010, p. 8.

19 United States Postal Service, "Ensuring a Viable Postal Service for America: An Action Plan for the Future," March 2010, p. 8.

25 United States Postal Service, "Ensuring a Viable Postal Service for America: An Action Plan for the Future," March 2010, p. 9.

21 Sean Reilly, "80% of Post Offices Losing Money," FederalTimes.com, October 10, 2010.

22 Sean Reilly, "80% of Post Offices Losing Money," FederalTimes.com, October 10, 2010.

23 United States Postal Service, "Ensuring a Viable Postal Service for America: An Action Plan for the Future," March 2010, p. 9.

24 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, p. 12.

25 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, p. 22.

26 Paul Fronstin, "Implications of Health Reform for Retiree Health Benefits," Employee Benefit Research Institute Issue Brief no. 338, January 2010, p. 4.

27 United States Postal Service, "Ensuring a Viable Postal Service for America: An Action Plan for the Future," March 2010, p. 9.

28 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, p. 28.

29 Government Accountability Office, "U.S. Postal Service: Strategies and Options to Facilitate Progress toward Financial Viability," GAO-10-455, April 2010, pp. 1516.

35Budget of the U.S. Government, Fiscal Year 2011, Analytical Perspectives, Tables 10.2 and 10.3, pp. 108109.

31 Chris Edwards, "Overpaid Federal Workers," Cato Institute, June 2010, www.downsizinggovernment.org/overpaid-federal-workers.

32 James Sherk, "Inflated Federal Pay: How Americans are Overtaxed to Overpay the Civil Service," Heritage Foundation, Center for Data Analysis, CDA10-05, July 7, 2010, p. 30.

33 Michael Schuyler, "Union Demands Hurt Postal Service Reforms," Institute for Research on the Economics of Taxation Advisory no. 210, October 11, 2006, p. 6.

34 U.S. Postal Service, Office of Inspector General, "Workforce FlexibilityWould it Work for the Postal Service?" http://blog.uspsoig.gov/?p=3603.

35 U.S. Postal Service, Office of Inspector General, "Workforce FlexibilityWould it Work for the Postal Service?" http://blog.uspsoig.gov/?p=3603.

36 TNT Post letter issued to the trade unions, October 14, 2010, http://group.tnt.com/Images/Attachment_letter_to_the_trade_unions_tcm177-526206.pdf.

37 Emily Long, "Postal Service Looks for Ways to Reduce Labor Costs," GovExec.com, September 1, 2010.

38 Emily Long, "Postal Service Looks for Ways to Reduce Labor Costs," GovExec.com, September 1, 2010.

39 See Consumer Postal Union, www.postalconsumers.org/postal_freedom_index/indexofpostalfreedom.shtml.

45 Deutsche Post DHL, www.dp-dhl.com/en.

41 TNT Post, www.tntpost.com.

42 Brian Groom, "Royal Mail Employees to be Offered Shares," Financial Times, September 22, 2010.

43 Rick Geddes, "Reform of the U.S. Postal Service," Journal of Economic Perspectives 19 no. 3 (2005): 21732.

44 See, for example, Unites States Postal Service, "Transformation Plan," Appendix H, April 2002, http://www.usps.com/strategicplanning/_pdf/2002TransformationPlan.pdf.

45 See Accenture, "Is Diversification the Answer to Mail Woes? The Experience of International Posts," February 2010, www.usps.com/strategicplanning/_pdf/Accenture_Presentation.pdf.

46 See Michael Crew and Paul Kleindorfer eds., Competitive Transformation of the Postal and Delivery Sector (Norwell, MA: Kluwer Academic Publishers, 2003).

47 William J. Henderson, "End of the Route: I Ran the Postal ServiceIt Should be Privatized," Washington Post, September 2, 2001, p. B1.

48 For more on the issue of eliminating Saturday mail delivery, see Michael Schuyler, "The Postal Service Asks Congress to Eliminate Saturday Service; Congress Still Has Questions," Institute for Research on the Economics of Taxation Advisory no. 267, July 7, 2010.
- See more at: http://www.downsizinggovernment.org/usps#sthash.YfSKeeXL.dpuf


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have you ever seen the show "Stalker"? :shock: :roll: :-o
> There should be a show named "Lurker". I know who would be a good person to play in it. :lol: She could be the star. :roll: Forgot to say cream cheese and kissy face.


Oh too funny . You are being to creamy Cheesey, you kissie face you.
:wink: ;-) ;-)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I wander if the lady you met has every heard of this with the Post office?
> 
> Privatizing the U.S. Postal Service
> PrintPrint
> ...


No sure she hadn't. That why I never posted back about. Why bother when said lady was so happy to disagree with me. I just told her I didn't know that. Then started to laugh after posting. Some times it's best to leave a person who knows everything on their own.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> No sure she hadn't. That why I never posted back about. Why bother when said lady was so happy to disagree with me. I just told her I didn't know that. Then started to laugh after posting. Some times it's best to leave a person who knows everything on their own.


Some just can't learn can they?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Some just can't learn can they?


You have that right. But then your always Right.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You have that right. But then your always Right.


  :XD:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I'm looking forward to what is in the Paul Revere/Samuel Adams time capsule that was unearthed. They are going to xray it this week-end and next week open it. I think it's so exciting. Samuel adams was the governor of Massachusetts at the time. Their spirit of Independence will never die.


Sam Adams, where are you? now that we need you!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Sam Adams, where are you? now that we need you!


now now you are a married women. wouldn't want you out there with Sam now would we.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Kevin Costner Out Of The Hollywood Closet, Will This Cost Him His Career?

December 12, 2014 By Kristina Hall
FacebookTwitterEmailPrintMore
KC Closet
A new voice has spoken up! Actor Kevin Costner gave an interview to Variety where he shared his feelings surrounding the current race relation issues plaguing our country.
Costner went into details on what he thought of media driven race relations. Costner is only stating what most already believe that race dominates the actual conversation and skews the narrative. 

It gets talked about, but what I think happens is a lot of times a conversation gets stopped dead in its tracks because if somebody thinks they are losing, race comes up even if the word has no place in the discussion. It trumps the point someone is trying to make, or what they are trying to talk about and it has no place there.

Race has a place in our country and a terrible one, and it is one we are still grappling with, but oftentimes we just feel we know how to talk about it and if someone feels they are losing the argument the conversation breaks up, it stops, it just comes to a shrieking halt

This is quite possible the best quote out of the entire interview:

If anything that was covered was a lie, I resent that. That feels as big as any crime as any committed.

Costner is currently promoting his new film Black or White, where he plays an attorney stuck in a custody battle with an African American family over his mixed race granddaughter. This movie that he is also produced, has definitely given him the time to step back and really think about race issues in our nation today.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Kevin Costner Out Of The Hollywood Closet, Will This Cost Him His Career?
> 
> December 12, 2014 By Kristina Hall
> FacebookTwitterEmailPrintMore
> ...


Glad you posted this it is something to think about.... :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> What? The lady didn't know that the government didn't run the post office? Now I am breaking my chair! :roll: I guess the term airhead came from them. :shock:


...And they vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :| :shock:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> now now you are a married women. wouldn't want you out there with Sam now would we.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> now now you are a married women. wouldn't want you out there with Sam now would we.


It's a patriotic sacrifice I'm willing to make for my country... ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ...And they vote!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :| :shock:


 :|


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> hello ladies, I've been quilting my little fingers to the bone. except for the one I sewed with the machine and the one I hand stitched doing the binding.thank goodness all them years woodcarving put some callouses on them.I got my 1st quilt finished and am giving it to our quilt guild to donate to someone in need. my second is a queen size monster, a big step for a second quilt. It is for the lady in the tax office at the courthouse( got to keep them happy). will try to send pics.


Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Praise Report!
> 
> Lovie, my grand's little Yorkie, is still among the living! Our grandson canceled the appt saying that he didn't think her time had come and he's convinced that "she'll let me know when its time". So the first day he took care of her all day and got her to eat and take her meds and she had a peaceful and quiet day. Today, the second day she's up, eating, happy, and barking at people coming to the door!
> 
> ...


That's wonderful news about Lovie. So happy for you and especially for your grandson - enjoy all the special moments with her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I got a cranberry seed stuck in my gum over Thanksgiving...it finally came out but an infection in the gum socket developed so I went to the dentist and she put me on an oral rinse 3 X day. So little by little it got better and I went back for a follow up last Friday. She decided to do a cleaning while I was there and in the process discovered a cap that was loose. The plan was to come back on Wednesday (2 days ago) and remove the cap, clean the tooth and the cap, and re-cement it. But try as she might the cap wouldn't come off. Since there wasn't time to start a whole new thing she agreed to come in tomorrow at 8:30AM (just for me) and she'll cut the cap off and we'll get started on the temp/permanent cap process.
> 
> So, one little cranberry seed has now cost me $1000!
> 
> ...


Who would have thought 1 little seed could cause so much damage??


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just got back from my son's graduation. He is a nurse now.


Congratulations to your son!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Have a denim day today. I am going out to eat with 3 long time friends from church today and a little shopping. See my banana homies later this afternoon. Lord Bless!♥♥♥


Hope you had a good lunch and got your shopping done CB - sounds like a great way to spend the day! Bananas?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I have been without power for 4 days. Back now. No shower, heat, water. It has been soooo cold.


Oh no - that's awful LL. I'm sure you're so grateful to have a hot shower and heat again. How is your ankle doing?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Glad to hear puppy is good Gerslay
> 
> LL glad your heat is back on.
> 
> ...


Great deal on your shelving Yarnie; sounds like your room is coming along nicely.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning all

What a day yesterday. In Ohio for a visit with my parents. Got up early did their grocery shopping, put out the garbage and went to the the Post Office to mail their packages. Dad mentioned that he had his 'handicap' tag stolen, aka lost so I checked to see if I could get his replacement. I could, all I needed was his SS number. So I got mom to get it out of his wallet and I said, hey let me take his driver's license too just in case. Well his license was going to expire in 10 days, so mom looked at hers and it expired 10 days ago on her birthday. So at 4 PM on a Friday afternoon I had my 80 something parents at the DMV. You can't make this stuff up. All was good. Can't wait to see what today brings.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What a day yesterday. In Ohio for a visit with my parents. Got up early did their grocery shopping, put out the garbage and went to the the Post Office to mail their packages. Dad mentioned that he had his 'handicap' tag stolen, aka lost so I checked to see if I could get his replacement. I could, all I needed was his SS number. So I got mom to get it out of his wallet and I said, hey let me take his driver's license too just in case. Well his license was going to expire in 10 days, so mom looked at hers and it expired 10 days ago on her birthday. So at 4 PM on a Friday afternoon I had my 80 something parents at the DMV. You can't make this stuff up. All was good. Can't wait to see what today brings.


You are right about that. My mother pulls good one like that too. She gets the dates wrong with her dr. appointments sits in the office for 2 hours then asks why they didn't call her? 
I am glad you were able to help them so much while you are there. I pray today things will go better. Have a safe trip back home.♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What a day yesterday. In Ohio for a visit with my parents. Got up early did their grocery shopping, put out the garbage and went to the the Post Office to mail their packages. Dad mentioned that he had his 'handicap' tag stolen, aka lost so I checked to see if I could get his replacement. I could, all I needed was his SS number. So I got mom to get it out of his wallet and I said, hey let me take his driver's license too just in case. Well his license was going to expire in 10 days, so mom looked at hers and it expired 10 days ago on her birthday. So at 4 PM on a Friday afternoon I had my 80 something parents at the DMV. You can't make this stuff up. All was good. Can't wait to see what today brings.


You are a good daughter. Making sure they have what they need. Not easy am sure but it got done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning. Another gray day but at least warmer.

Do you know the only job you can't be fired from and still get it wrong. Weather forcaster. Suppose to be partially sun and warmer. So far it it gray and warmer. Been like this all week except for one afternoon. Plus warmer weather later then announce.

I want that job. I can get it wrong.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Who would have thought 1 little seed could cause so much damage??


I never knew that. Hope you get everthing straighten out Gerslay. Wow and a redo on cap too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WCK,

How are you doing? Busy at the shop am sure.

How is your mom and Dad doing? 

So much going on in your life, have you had a chance to get to your Christmas things?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What a day yesterday. In Ohio for a visit with my parents. Got up early did their grocery shopping, put out the garbage and went to the the Post Office to mail their packages. Dad mentioned that he had his 'handicap' tag stolen, aka lost so I checked to see if I could get his replacement. I could, all I needed was his SS number. So I got mom to get it out of his wallet and I said, hey let me take his driver's license too just in case. Well his license was going to expire in 10 days, so mom looked at hers and it expired 10 days ago on her birthday. So at 4 PM on a Friday afternoon I had my 80 something parents at the DMV. You can't make this stuff up. All was good. Can't wait to see what today brings.


Glad you were there at the right time - I know what you mean about these things popping up. Hope you enjoy the rest of your visit.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning. Another gray day but at least warmer.
> 
> Do you know the only job you can't be fired from and still get it wrong. Weather forcaster. Suppose to be partially sun and warmer. So far it it gray and warmer. Been like this all week except for one afternoon. Plus warmer weather later then announce.
> 
> I want that job. I can get it wrong.


We had a lot of heavy rains earlier in the week and some areas on the Island were flooded, but we were ok here. The last few winters have been drier than usual, but it looks like we're back to normal with heavier rains for this year. The lake has already started to creep up into the lower pasture. But the region really needed more water, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> WCK,
> 
> How are you doing? Busy at the shop am sure.
> 
> ...


Hi Yarnie,
I haven't done anything for Christmas yet this year - just too much going on. I think we'll just be low key this year. DH did put out tree up early and it looks very pretty with the lights on. The store is very busy now too.

Mom is still in the hospital because her blood pressure was still too low and then she got diarrhea and they were afraid she picked up a hospital bug so her little area of the ward is now an isolation area. But Dad is managing ok on his own so that's good news. And my brothers are keeping close tabs on both of them and I'm talking to Dad almost every day. But I haven't been able to talk to Mom for over a week now and I can't remember the last time I've gone that long without talking to her.
Hopefully she will come home soon.

How are your plans going Yarnie? Are you going to your son's for Christmas?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie,
> I haven't done anything for Christmas yet this year - just too much going on. I think we'll just be low key this year. DH did put out tree up early and it looks very pretty with the lights on. The store is very busy now too.
> 
> Mom is still in the hospital because her blood pressure was still too low and then she got diarrhea and they were afraid she picked up a hospital bug so her little area of the ward is now an isolation area. But Dad is managing ok on his own so that's good news. And my brothers are keeping close tabs on both of them and I'm talking to Dad almost every day. But I haven't been able to talk to Mom for over a week now and I can't remember the last time I've gone that long without talking to her.
> ...


Oh I am sorry to hear about your mom. Doesn't help that you are far from her even if brother reports in. Sure it is hurting you with not being able to talk to her. I will pray again for her to come home.

Yes youngest son's this year. Oldest is off to see her grandma. Grandma turns 90 this Christmas so it is important for them to spend time with her. 
We will havae Christmas with them later on.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning all. I have a treat for you all today. My friend sent me these recipes in an email this morning. He and his wife Sue are obviously cream cheese fans too.
Merry Christmas. Enjoy!!!


Cheese Ball I

Ingredients

2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
3 1/2 cups shredded sharp Cheddar cheese
1 (1 ounce) package Ranch-style dressing mix
2 cups chopped pecans
4 pecan halves

Directions

In a large bowl, mix together cream cheese, Cheddar cheese, and dressing mix. Form into one large ball or two smaller balls. Roll in chopped pecans to coat 

surface. Decorate the top with pecan halves. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours, or overnight.


*************************************

Spinach Cheese Ball

Ingredients

1 (10 ounce) package frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry
2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1 (4 ounce) can water chestnuts, drained and chopped
1 (.4 ounce) packet dry vegetable soup mix
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
1 cup finely shredded Cheddar cheese
1/2 cup chopped walnuts

Directions

In a large bowl, mix together the spinach, cream cheese, water chestnuts, vegetable soup mix, mayonnaise and Cheddar cheese until well blended. Form into a 

ball, and roll in chopped walnuts. If the mixture is too soft to form a ball, refrigerate for about 30 minutes to set. Wrap the cheese ball in plastic wrap, 

and refrigerate overnight to blend the flavors before serving with your favorite crackers.


*************************************

Pineapple Cheese Ball

Ingredients

2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1 cup minced celery
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper
1 teaspoon minced onion
1 (20 ounce) can crushed pineapple, drained
1 cup chopped pecans

Directions

In a medium mixing bowl, combine cream cheese, celery, bell pepper, onion, and crushed pineapple. Divide the mixture in half and form two balls out of the 

mixture. Roll each ball in the pecans. Chill until ready to serve.


************************************************

The man Cheese Ball

Ingredients

3 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, softened
1/2 teaspoon minced garlic
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon hot pepper sauce
1 pound shredded Cheddar cheese
1 cup pecans, coarsely chopped
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley
2 Finely chopped green onions

Directions

In an electric food processor or blender, combine cream cheese, garlic, green onions, Worcestershire sauce and hot pepper sauce. Blend well.
Add Cheddar cheese and process until the Cheddar is fine, but still very visible. Shape the mixture into balls or logs. Wrap individually in plastic wrap and place in the freezer.
While the balls are in the freezer, combine the ground pecans and parsley in a shallow bowl. Remove the balls from the freezer and roll them in the pecan and parsley mixture.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

It`s quiet in here today


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Looking forward to seeing your pics!


okay WCK HERE IS MY FIRST ONE ,THE BROWN ONE AND THE ONE i'M WORKING ON RIGHT NOW, THE QUEEN SIZE ONE.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

I found the perfect white elephant gift. I gave a mr happy man as a gift. you use it on weenies and boil them and the pic says a thousand words, it works.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

karverr said:


> okay WCK HERE IS MY FIRST ONE ,THE BROWN ONE AND THE ONE i'M WORKING ON RIGHT NOW, THE QUEEN SIZE ONE.


Wow karverr...you did a magnificent job on both quilts....they are tremendous. I love them both.... a lot
The recipients of both quilts are very fortunate indeed.
I love the idea of the hot dogs cut into people shapes. Wish I knew about this when my kids were small.....they would have have eaten them every day if I let them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

something i enjoyed listening to. Hope you do to.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> okay WCK HERE IS MY FIRST ONE ,THE BROWN ONE AND THE ONE i'M WORKING ON RIGHT NOW, THE QUEEN SIZE ONE.


beautiful Karverr just beautiful


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

karverr said:


> I found the perfect white elephant gift. I gave a mr happy man as a gift. you use it on weenies and boil them and the pic says a thousand words, it works.


to funny.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love this know you will too.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Good morning all
> 
> What a day yesterday. In Ohio for a visit with my parents. Got up early did their grocery shopping, put out the garbage and went to the the Post Office to mail their packages. Dad mentioned that he had his 'handicap' tag stolen, aka lost so I checked to see if I could get his replacement. I could, all I needed was his SS number. So I got mom to get it out of his wallet and I said, hey let me take his driver's license too just in case. Well his license was going to expire in 10 days, so mom looked at hers and it expired 10 days ago on her birthday. So at 4 PM on a Friday afternoon I had my 80 something parents at the DMV. You can't make this stuff up. All was good. Can't wait to see what today brings.


Goodness LTL, you had a busy day! I'm tired just reading your post. :thumbup:  Hope you've the energy for the rest of your stay!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87qT5BOl2XUI
> something i enjoyed listening to. Hope you do to.


Thank you yarny - that was wonderful. I found myself clapping at the end too.

I still watch and enjoy the very first flash mob video I ever saw from a Belgian train station in 2009


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all. I have a treat for you all today. My friend sent me these recipes in an email this morning. He and his wife Sue are obviously cream cheese fans too.
> Merry Christmas. Enjoy!!!
> 
> Cheese Ball I
> ...


Thanks for the recipes, WendyBee. They sound delicious!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

karverr said:


> okay WCK HERE IS MY FIRST ONE ,THE BROWN ONE AND THE ONE i'M WORKING ON RIGHT NOW, THE QUEEN SIZE ONE.


Beautiful quilts, Karverr. Thank you for sharing the pics with us. They look comfy and warm. You do good work, K.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all. I have a treat for you all today. My friend sent me these recipes in an email this morning. He and his wife Sue are obviously cream cheese fans too.
> Merry Christmas. Enjoy!!!
> 
> Cheese Ball I
> ...


WeBee how did you know that I bought 6 squares of cream cheese for Christmas Eve dinner? I knew I was going to do something with it now I know. I think I will make the spinach ball of yours. They all sound good. I think I have made one similar to the last one.Thank you!♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee how did you know that I bought 6 squares of cream cheese for Christmas Eve dinner? I knew I was going to do something with it now I know. I think I will make the spinach ball of yours. They all sound good. I think I have made one similar to the last one.Thank you!♥


I miss them thanks WEBee will have to try them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Spent three and a half hours but got Christmas cards done. That is until I get one that I forgot to send too.

Actual have two left but want to send letters to them.So will do tomorrow.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Spent three and a half hours but got Christmas cards done. That is until I get one that I forgot to send too.
> 
> Actual have two left but want to send letters to them.So will do tomorrow.


I bought me some cards today at Hobby Lobby. They may or may not get them before Christmas but I am trying.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

karverr said:


> okay WCK HERE IS MY FIRST ONE ,THE BROWN ONE AND THE ONE i'M WORKING ON RIGHT NOW, THE QUEEN SIZE ONE.


Great quilts karverr. Queen size amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

karverr said:


> okay WCK HERE IS MY FIRST ONE ,THE BROWN ONE AND THE ONE i'M WORKING ON RIGHT NOW, THE QUEEN SIZE ONE.


Wow - can't believe that you just started quilting! - they look great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCe1bEgyCws
> 
> Love this know you will too.


Loved both videos, thanks for posting Yarnie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bought me some cards today at Hobby Lobby. They may or may not get them before Christmas but I am trying.


 :thumbup: for you and Yarnie. This year I'm going to take the easier path and send out e-cards.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good morning WCk, good idea should have thought of that.

To late now as am done. Well except the two I want to send letters to they are hurting and Christmas will not be the same for them.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning/afternoon everyone.
This thread is so awesome that it had me standing up and pumping my fist in the air.
I noticed a few of our D&P friends there too, and I cheered again.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-305403-1.html


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good morning WCk, good idea should have thought of that.
> 
> To late now as am done. Well except the two I want to send letters to they are hurting and Christmas will not be the same for them.


Good morning Yarnie. Are you going to see a bit of sun today? It was very foggy this morning - couldn't see the lake or lower pasture at all, but it is starting to burn off and there is something bright and shiny making it's way through the fog.

We started receiving e-cards a few years ago and really enjoyed them. DH liked them so much he started using them right away. But I agree with you that sometimes nothing beats a handwritten card and letter.

We had a huge increase in postal rates within Canada earlier this year - from $.63 to $1.00 for single stamps (price drops to $.85 each for a book of 12 stamps). There will be another price increase in Jan. Makes for a vicious circle - less people using the system so they raise the price which makes people use it even less.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I bought me some cards today at Hobby Lobby. They may or may not get them before Christmas but I am trying.


Alot of people are late sending them out. 
I haven't started on mine, I will admit, I don't like to make out Christmas cards. 
maybe because it is 48 degree and sunny. 
Yippy


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

karverr said:


> okay WCK HERE IS MY FIRST ONE ,THE BROWN ONE AND THE ONE i'M WORKING ON RIGHT NOW, THE QUEEN SIZE ONE.


Karverr, your work is simply lovely, you are a fast learner, It shows that you really wanted to learn the craft. Great job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone.
> This thread is so awesome that it had me standing up and pumping my fist in the air.
> I noticed a few of our D&P friends there too, and I cheered again.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-305403-1.html


Seems we are not the only ones they like to attack. But then they are getting a reputation on KP too.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie. Are you going to see a bit of sun today? It was very foggy this morning - couldn't see the lake or lower pasture at all, but it is starting to burn off and there is something bright and shiny making it's way through the fog.
> 
> We started receiving e-cards a few years ago and really enjoyed them. DH liked them so much he started using them right away. But I agree with you that sometimes nothing beats a handwritten card and letter.
> 
> We had a huge increase in postal rates within Canada earlier this year - from $.63 to $1.00 for single stamps (price drops to $.85 each for a book of 12 stamps). There will be another price increase in Jan. Makes for a vicious circle - less people using the system so they raise the price which makes people use it even less.


the cost here is still pretty cheap to transport a letter from point A to point B. I wish the USPS would double the cost of sending junk mail. It would also cut down on the recycling. 
.63 to a 1.00 is a big jump. We will be right there with you one day. your right it is a vicious circle.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Good morning Yarnie. Are you going to see a bit of sun today? It was very foggy this morning - couldn't see the lake or lower pasture at all, but it is starting to burn off and there is something bright and shiny making it's way through the fog.
> 
> We started receiving e-cards a few years ago and really enjoyed them. DH liked them so much he started using them right away. But I agree with you that sometimes nothing beats a handwritten card and letter.
> 
> We had a huge increase in postal rates within Canada earlier this year - from $.63 to $1.00 for single stamps (price drops to $.85 each for a book of 12 stamps). There will be another price increase in Jan. Makes for a vicious circle - less people using the system so they raise the price which makes people use it even less.


I was out reading other sites. Some interest, very interesting. Others just the same old chatter most we already know so not interested after first few post.
Fine Tea Party always interesting. Group of ladies there very nice. One I skip over, but others very interesting.

Fog here to really desense last night not bad this morning. We are suppose to have a warm up today and tomorrow. Then big drop in temp. here. Sun have not seen this week at all. Get sad when sun does not shine. Heavy dose of vitiamin D here.

That is a big increase for mail. Sure it will happen here too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Alot of people are late sending them out.
> I haven't started on mine, I will admit, I don't like to make out Christmas cards.
> maybe because it is 48 degree and sunny.
> Yippy


Well that would do it for me too.

Whats that song well I need a little Christmas right this very moment.

Would not be thinking cards with higher temps either.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> the cost here is still pretty cheap to transport a letter from point A to point B. I wish the USPS would double the cost of sending junk mail. It would also cut down on the recycling.
> .63 to a 1.00 is a big jump. We will be right there with you one day. your right it is a vicious circle.


Oh your thought is a good one junk mail is as bad as phone . Neither like in this house. Voice mail helps with phone.

Friend made me laugh about her junk mail. If it came with an envelope with stamp she would send it back to them with their junk mail in it. Of course removed address or name that maybe on junk mail.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gali 
Cartoon in state paper reminded me of the ones you put up. Wish I could find it again.

It was an Obama one, and as usual funny too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh your thought is a good one junk mail is as bad as phone . Neither like in this house. Voice mail helps with phone.
> 
> Friend made me laugh about her junk mail. If it came with an envelope with stamp she would send it back to them with their junk mail in it. Of course removed address or name that maybe on junk mail.


Most Canadians don't get mail delivery to their door (I haven't had mail to my door for more than 30 years). Most of us have community mail boxes with lock boxes. I like them because we don't have to worry about the mail if we're away for a while and the key for a bigger box is left in our box if we get a small parcel so we don't have to go to the post office to pick it up. We usually pick up the mail once or twice a week and most of it is junk or admail. Canada Post is going to convert more neighbourhoods to the community boxes and there are some protests but it is a big cost saver.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Most Canadians don't get mail delivery to their door (I haven't had mail to my door for more than 30 years). Most of us have community mail boxes with lock boxes. I like them because we don't have to worry about the mail if we're away for a while and the key for a bigger box is left in our box if we get a small parcel so we don't have to go to the post office to pick it up. We usually pick up the mail once or twice a week and most of it is junk or admail. Canada Post is going to convert more neighbourhoods to the community boxes and there are some protests but it is a big cost saver.


That seem the best way to go. It has to be more cost effective.
But as the unions and government control our system can not see that happening any time soon.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Seems we are not the only ones they like to attack. But then they are getting a reputation on KP too.


Yarnie...I loved that one post from a lady putting the blame on admin too....she is so right.

:thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> Most Canadians don't get mail delivery to their door (I haven't had mail to my door for more than 30 years). Most of us have community mail boxes with lock boxes. I like them because we don't have to worry about the mail if we're away for a while and the key for a bigger box is left in our box if we get a small parcel so we don't have to go to the post office to pick it up. We usually pick up the mail once or twice a week and most of it is junk or admail. Canada Post is going to convert more neighbourhoods to the community boxes and there are some protests but it is a big cost saver.


I love that idea.... especially if it would keep the costs down. It cost us $12 to send our sons Birthday package to him in Kentucky earlier this month. And all that was in there was a pair of flannel sleep pants, a gift card and a pair of boxer shorts.Plus it took 3 days to get there.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> WeBee how did you know that I bought 6 squares of cream cheese for Christmas Eve dinner? I knew I was going to do something with it now I know. I think I will make the spinach ball of yours. They all sound good. I think I have made one similar to the last one.Thank you!♥


Bumpy.... you are so welcome. I hope you enjoy them, and share the recipe to to those who enjoyed your creations.
:mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Yarnie...I loved that one post from a lady putting the blame on admin too....she is so right.
> 
> :thumbup:


I don't want to blame it all on admin. They are the ones who started this site. I am for one am glad they did. Other wise we would not have enjoyed meeting each other.

As even the sites that are not even meant to be anything but ganging up topics. They seem to enjoy doing that. the same people will go on those sites and taut some innocent person., or innocent
topic.

It is in their nature, they want to be in control of others who do not think as they do.

You will always find the good and the bad on any site you join.

I am having a good day Dictionary is letting me find the words I can not spell. Yeah for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone.
> This thread is so awesome that it had me standing up and pumping my fist in the air.
> I noticed a few of our D&P friends there too, and I cheered again.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-305403-1.html


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Alot of people are late sending them out.
> I haven't started on mine, I will admit, I don't like to make out Christmas cards.
> maybe because it is 48 degree and sunny.
> Yippy


I always wait until the last minute so I can make sure I get everyone that sends me one out. Don't want to skip anyone. 
Well come down here it is going to be 70 tomorrow. My crocus are already coming up. :|


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Seems we are not the only ones they like to attack. But then they are getting a reputation on KP too.


Yes they are. Lots are finding out who the bullies are. :shock: :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh your thought is a good one junk mail is as bad as phone . Neither like in this house. Voice mail helps with phone.
> 
> Friend made me laugh about her junk mail. If it came with an envelope with stamp she would send it back to them with their junk mail in it. Of course removed address or name that maybe on junk mail.


 :lol: :thumbup: I used to get some good junk mail when I had my shop open. I don't get any and miss it. Good that is.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :thumbup: I used to get some good junk mail when I had my shop open. I don't get any and miss it. Good that is.


Oh I am so sorry know ones knows enough to send you junk mail. Not.

Please let me know your secret.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Very interesting reading, esp. if you're Medicare eligible:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-305671-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

The Old Rugged Cross.http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152960257909015


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that would do it for me too.
> 
> Whats that song well I need a little Christmas right this very moment.
> 
> Would not be thinking cards with higher temps either.


We need a little Christmas ....


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Very interesting reading, esp. if you're Medicare eligible:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-305671-1.html


Thank you for sharing this. We as we get older have nothing to look forward to do we.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Karverr: You are the man! Wonderful quilts!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Karverr: You are the man! Wonderful quilts!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We need a little Christmas ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Well that would do it for me too.
> 
> Whats that song well I need a little Christmas right this very moment.
> 
> Would not be thinking cards with higher temps either.


Think it was "We need a little Christmas" from "Auntie Mame." Love that musical, especially the movie with Rosalind Russell.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Had my laugh for this morning.

Husband came back from mailing card's out . Showed me Christmas stamps. 

The Magi, then tells me obviously these did not come from the government. Ta Da Three Wise men.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Had my laugh for this morning.
> 
> Husband came back from mailing card's out . Showed me Christmas stamps.
> 
> The Magi, then tells me obviously these did not come from the government. Ta Da Three Wise men.


 :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

It was clear last night so we had frost this morning and looks like it will be another sunny day. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have 45' this morning and the fog is still here. Snow is almost gone. Sure does not seem like December in Wisconsin. But then, winter is a week away.


not only that but lack of sun for how long now. WCK said there is sun there? where I want to know where to head to see sun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had my laugh for this morning.
> 
> Husband came back from mailing card's out . Showed me Christmas stamps.
> 
> The Magi, then tells me obviously these did not come from the government. Ta Da Three Wise men.[/quote


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Most Canadians don't get mail delivery to their door (I haven't had mail to my door for more than 30 years). Most of us have community mail boxes with lock boxes. I like them because we don't have to worry about the mail if we're away for a while and the key for a bigger box is left in our box if we get a small parcel so we don't have to go to the post office to pick it up. We usually pick up the mail once or twice a week and most of it is junk or admail. Canada Post is going to convert more neighbourhoods to the community boxes and there are some protests but it is a big cost saver.


The community boxes make a whole lot of sense. We have a rural mailbox at the end of our driveway, we have a mail box at the end of our parking lot at our shop and we have a business PO box for business catalogs and such so the carrier does not have to pack so much. It sounds crazy in print. The Canadian way would be more practical.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gers did you see this cute idea for a dog coat for Lovie? http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/dog-sock-sweater


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gers did you see this cute idea for a dog coat for Lovie? http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/dog-sock-sweater


neat son and DIL have three small dogs have to show it to them.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello strangers. I have been working hard to get ready for Christmas and have not been on D&P. I have baked cookies and done all the Christmas shopping. I have knitted like crazy, and DH has just gotten over the flu. So, no help from him and I have been waiting on him and nursing him. I am praying that I don't get it. We both had the flu shots this year, but the strain going around is bad, and the shots don't cover it. I decorated sugar cookies this morning. Next, is decorating gingerbread men. Then, I will make spritz cookies and molasses fruitcake cookies. Then, I am done. Is everyone as tired from Christmas prep as I am? Since DH has been on the couch for 5 days and is better, I am going to put him to work soon. He likes to wrap presents, which I detest. He can clean bathrooms too. My DD2 arrives on Saturday.

I finished the baby blanket for my GS. I really like the feel of it. It's Lion Brand Heartland in a tweedy blue. I have some more of this yarn to make an afghan for me after the holidays are over. I also made an Outlander style cowl for myself and another cowl and knitted hat in Lion Brand Wool Ease Thick and Quick. It is so nice to finish a knitted project so quickly. I wasn't sure how the Outlander cowl would turn out. It would s I it on sz 50 needles. A little awkward to use at first, but it turned out great. The hat and matching cowl were knit on #15 needles. I am posting pictures.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> not only that but lack of sun for how long now. WCK said there is sun there? where I want to know where to head to see sun.


The sun poked it's head out for about 15 minutes this morning. Otherwise we have been cloudy and gloomy for almost 2 weeks. We did have a little needed rain the other night. Temps have been in the mid to high 50's.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Had my laugh for this morning.
> 
> Husband came back from mailing card's out . Showed me Christmas stamps.
> 
> The Magi, then tells me obviously these did not come from the government. Ta Da Three Wise men.


Good one, Yarnie! You know your government! :thumbup:  :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hello strangers. I have been working hard to get ready for Christmas and have not been on D&P. I have baked cookies and done all the Christmas shopping. I have knitted like crazy, and DH has just gotten over the flu. So, no help from him and I have been waiting on him and nursing him. I am praying that I don't get it. We both had the flu shots this year, but the strain going around is bad, and the shots don't cover it. I decorated sugar cookies this morning. Next, is decorating gingerbread men. Then, I will make spritz cookies and molasses fruitcake cookies. Then, I am done. Is everyone as tired from Christmas prep as I am? Since DH has been on the couch for 5 days and is better, I am going to put him to work soon. He likes to wrap presents, which I detest. He can clean bathrooms too. My DD2 arrives on Saturday.
> 
> I finished the baby blanket for my GS. I really like the feel of it. It's Lion Brand Heartland in a tweedy blue. I have some more of this yarn to make an afghan for me after the holidays are over. I also made an Outlander style cowl for myself and another cowl and knitted hat in Lion Brand Wool Ease Thick and Quick. It is so nice to finish a knitted project so quickly. I wasn't sure how the Outlander cowl would turn out. It would s I it on sz 50 needles. A little awkward to use at first, but it turned out great. The hat and matching cowl were knit on #15 needles. I am posting pictures.


Beautiful knitted items, KC. I especially like to the blue blanket.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Beautiful knitted items, KC. I especially like to the blue blanket.


I agree with you Jokim they are beautiful. But KC please slow down you are making me want to knit and bake.

That is not good for me to start at this late date to begin.  :XD:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree with you Jokim they are beautiful. But KC please slow down you are making me want to knit and bake.
> 
> That is not good for me to start at this late date to begin.  :XD:


I wouldn't be doing so much if my daughter wasn't coming home. We don't see her as often as I'd like. She alternates coming home and staying home. Next year, we'll probably go to CA. I won't bake or put a tree up. But, I will take my knitting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Hello strangers. I have been working hard to get ready for Christmas and have not been on D&P. I have baked cookies and done all the Christmas shopping. I have knitted like crazy, and DH has just gotten over the flu. So, no help from him and I have been waiting on him and nursing him. I am praying that I don't get it. We both had the flu shots this year, but the strain going around is bad, and the shots don't cover it. I decorated sugar cookies this morning. Next, is decorating gingerbread men. Then, I will make spritz cookies and molasses fruitcake cookies. Then, I am done. Is everyone as tired from Christmas prep as I am? Since DH has been on the couch for 5 days and is better, I am going to put him to work soon. He likes to wrap presents, which I detest. He can clean bathrooms too. My DD2 arrives on Saturday.
> 
> I finished the baby blanket for my GS. I really like the feel of it. It's Lion Brand Heartland in a tweedy blue. I have some more of this yarn to make an afghan for me after the holidays are over. I also made an Outlander style cowl for myself and another cowl and knitted hat in Lion Brand Wool Ease Thick and Quick. It is so nice to finish a knitted project so quickly. I wasn't sure how the Outlander cowl would turn out. It would s I it on sz 50 needles. A little awkward to use at first, but it turned out great. The hat and matching cowl were knit on #15 needles. I am posting pictures.


You make me tired KC. You sure have been busy. I know you are excited about getting to see Austen soon. Your work is lovely as usual. 
Oh yeah get that hubby to helping. If he loves to wrap get him to wrapping. 
I can't believe you used the size 50 needles either.
Sounds like you almost have Christmas ready. I haven't made decorated sugar cookies in years. You are really in the Christmas Spirit this year. 
I am glad dh is getting better. Praying you don't get it either. Take time to rest so you won't get ran down. Enjoy your visit with the kids and grands.Hope you take lots of picture of Austin so we can see how much he has grown.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> The sun poked it's head out for about 15 minutes this morning. Otherwise we have been cloudy and gloomy for almost 2 weeks. We did have a little needed rain the other night. Temps have been in the mid to high 50's.


Sunny here today . It was 70 with wind. We are suppose to drop down into the 20's with rain. I had to water all my plants in the green house.
Happy Chanukkah (Hanukkah) tomorrow Solo. Pastor preached on it yesterday. Very interesting. Do you celebrate it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know why but this song always makes me cry.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I don't know why but this song always makes me cry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

this makes me sad as it reminds us of all the Christmas's with out family or those who have left this earth.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sunny here today . It was 70 with wind. We are suppose to drop down into the 20's with rain. I had to water all my plants in the green house.
> Happy Chanukkah (Hanukkah) tomorrow Solo. Pastor preached on it yesterday. Very interesting. Do you celebrate it?


Happy Hanukkah, Solo. 
I remember the dreidel song when my kids' school put on their Christmas concert.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

YAYY! I'm so happy - Mom finally made it home from the hospital today and we had a nice long talk!! Thanks so much for all your prayers and good wishes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> not only that but lack of sun for how long now. WCK said there is sun there? where I want to know where to head to see sun.


Well the sun disappeared and it was cloudy and cool today, but it didn't rain or snow -- we're so lucky when I hear about the storms in so many other places.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Gers did you see this cute idea for a dog coat for Lovie? http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/dog-sock-sweater


Cute little sweaters; would Mitch wear one? Or maybe it doesn't get cold enough for him to need one?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Hello strangers. I have been working hard to get ready for Christmas and have not been on D&P. I have baked cookies and done all the Christmas shopping. I have knitted like crazy, and DH has just gotten over the flu. So, no help from him and I have been waiting on him and nursing him. I am praying that I don't get it. We both had the flu shots this year, but the strain going around is bad, and the shots don't cover it. I decorated sugar cookies this morning. Next, is decorating gingerbread men. Then, I will make spritz cookies and molasses fruitcake cookies. Then, I am done. Is everyone as tired from Christmas prep as I am? Since DH has been on the couch for 5 days and is better, I am going to put him to work soon. He likes to wrap presents, which I detest. He can clean bathrooms too. My DD2 arrives on Saturday.
> 
> I finished the baby blanket for my GS. I really like the feel of it. It's Lion Brand Heartland in a tweedy blue. I have some more of this yarn to make an afghan for me after the holidays are over. I also made an Outlander style cowl for myself and another cowl and knitted hat in Lion Brand Wool Ease Thick and Quick. It is so nice to finish a knitted project so quickly. I wasn't sure how the Outlander cowl would turn out. It would s I it on sz 50 needles. A little awkward to use at first, but it turned out great. The hat and matching cowl were knit on #15 needles. I am posting pictures.


Lovely work on your projects KC. Glad to hear your DH is feeling better before your DD and family arrives. Your baking sounds yummy, a real treat for your DD to have a taste of Mom's baking.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFGfCn5rKIM
> this makes me sad as it reminds us of all the Christmas's with out family or those who have left this earth.


Your Dad will be with you in your heart Yarnie. I know this first Christmas without him will be extra hard - thinking of you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> YAYY! I'm so happy - Mom finally made it home from the hospital today and we had a nice long talk!! Thanks so much for all your prayers and good wishes!


Thank You Lord!
That is a Christmas gift for your family! I know you are so happy . Is she is good spirits?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Cute little sweaters; would Mitch wear one? Or maybe it doesn't get cold enough for him to need one?


Yes he would. The sock was be too small for him. Yes he gets cold he is so skinny. He eats all day but works off his fat. He has had alot of trouble with his back lately. Sometimes he fall down and can't get back up. Yesterday the men were still in the woods hunting. I let Mitch out to use the bathroom. He was only out for about 10 minutes. I couldn't find him anywhere. I was afraid he had fell in the mud so I put on my boots and started clapping for him and calling . I didn't see him anywhere. I was starting to get upset. I was afraid if he got down I would never be able to find him. Jojo came to me. I told him to go find Mitch. He stood there and listened then took off. He was acting like he knew what I was saying. I went after him and then thought he wasn't really finding him. Sure enough I heard Mitch barking back of the land. I got in my car and went to the boys work building. He had made it all the way at the back of the land. There was Jojo with him. I put Mitch in the car and took him home. Dh said I should have let Jojo go back with me because he was getting in the car too. Airedales are so smart. I wasn't late for church after all. That was a long story about a sweater.  :shock: :lol: 
Is Bon back home. Has anyone talked to her or is it tomorrow she gets back home?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank You Lord!
> That is a Christmas gift for your family! I know you are so happy . Is she is good spirits?


Yes she's so happy to be home and able to sleep in her own bed again!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he would. The sock was be too small for him. Yes he gets cold he is so skinny. He eats all day but works off his fat. He has had alot of trouble with his back lately. Sometimes he fall down and can't get back up. Yesterday the men were still in the woods hunting. I let Mitch out to use the bathroom. He was only out for about 10 minutes. I couldn't find him anywhere. I was afraid he had fell in the mud so I put on my boots and started clapping for him and calling . I didn't see him anywhere. I was starting to get upset. I was afraid if he got down I would never be able to find him. Jojo came to me. I told him to go find Mitch. He stood there and listened then took off. He was acting like he knew what I was saying. I went after him and then thought he wasn't really finding him. Sure enough I heard Mitch barking back of the land. I got in my car and went to the boys work building. He had made it all the way at the back of the land. There was Jojo with him. I put Mitch in the car and took him home. Dh said I should have let Jojo go back with me because he was getting in the car too. Airedales are so smart. I wasn't late for church after all. That was a long story about a sweater.  :shock: :lol:
> Is Bon back home. Has anyone talked to her or is it tomorrow she gets back home?


Poor Mitch -- I'm glad Jojo found found him. Our cat Charlie lost the strength in in rear end when he got older too - he couldn't jump up onto his favourite chair anymore so we put a footstool beside it so he could get up there.

This is a cute little pattern 
http://suite.io/jeris-swanhorst/51m42e8

There's some more here too
http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Dog-Sweaters


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> YAYY! I'm so happy - Mom finally made it home from the hospital today and we had a nice long talk!! Thanks so much for all your prayers and good wishes!


I am very happy for you WCK. That is wonderful.


----------



## karverr (Jun 27, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> YAYY! I'm so happy - Mom finally made it home from the hospital today and we had a nice long talk!! Thanks so much for all your prayers and good wishes!


that's so great glad she's home for Christmas.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Yes she's so happy to be home and able to sleep in her own bed again!


So happy for your family, that had to be scary for you and your Mom. Just being in your own bed is rather healing. 
Hugs


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Hello strangers. I have been working hard to get ready for Christmas and have not been on D&P. I have baked cookies and done all the Christmas shopping. I have knitted like crazy, and DH has just gotten over the flu. So, no help from him and I have been waiting on him and nursing him. I am praying that I don't get it. We both had the flu shots this year, but the strain going around is bad, and the shots don't cover it. I decorated sugar cookies this morning. Next, is decorating gingerbread men. Then, I will make spritz cookies and molasses fruitcake cookies. Then, I am done. Is everyone as tired from Christmas prep as I am? Since DH has been on the couch for 5 days and is better, I am going to put him to work soon. He likes to wrap presents, which I detest. He can clean bathrooms too. My DD2 arrives on Saturday.
> 
> I finished the baby blanket for my GS. I really like the feel of it. It's Lion Brand Heartland in a tweedy blue. I have some more of this yarn to make an afghan for me after the holidays are over. I also made an Outlander style cowl for myself and another cowl and knitted hat in Lion Brand Wool Ease Thick and Quick. It is so nice to finish a knitted project so quickly. I wasn't sure how the Outlander cowl would turn out. It would s I it on sz 50 needles. A little awkward to use at first, but it turned out great. The hat and matching cowl were knit on #15 needles. I am posting pictures.


Lovely work KC, I really like the tweedy blue yarn and i love that you put a cable up the side. beautiful work.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sunny here today . It was 70 with wind. We are suppose to drop down into the 20's with rain. I had to water all my plants in the green house.
> Happy Chanukkah (Hanukkah) tomorrow Solo. Pastor preached on it yesterday. Very interesting. Do you celebrate it?


Yes, Happy Hanukkah Solo, enjoy the season.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

My Christmas cards are done, I'm just going to keep plunking along and what doesn't get done won't even matter in the end. TL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Poor Mitch -- I'm glad Jojo found found him. Our cat Charlie lost the strength in in rear end when he got older too - he couldn't jump up onto his favourite chair anymore so we put a footstool beside it so he could get up there.
> 
> This is a cute little pattern
> http://suite.io/jeris-swanhorst/51m42e8
> ...


There was a cute cable one on there. Thanks WCK.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My Christmas cards are done, I'm just going to keep plunking along and what doesn't get done won't even matter in the end. TL


That is my attitude this year too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This is so disgusting I can hardly stand it.http://www.facebook.com/gradyshope/posts/10204379244955533


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://dumpest.com/she-gave-a-homeless-woman-a-coat-and-got-yelled-at-her-response-is-brilliant-and-inspiring/


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Someone asked about the picture in my avatar. Here's the pattern in a PDF file:

http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_HandicrafterCotton700_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf

I found it by going to Yarnspirations.com, then typing in the search line

Lily Sugar'n Cream striped blanket knit

and there it was!! I hope whoever wanted it can use it. Was it you, Joeysomma? Can't remember.

In a Christmas rush, so no more from me today except to say had a great trip with our daughter and family in Mobile. Little Lucy fell asleep in my arms. It doesn't get any better than that!

More later.....missed you all.....


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sunny here today . It was 70 with wind. We are suppose to drop down into the 20's with rain. I had to water all my plants in the green house.
> Happy Chanukkah (Hanukkah) tomorrow Solo. Pastor preached on it yesterday. Very interesting. Do you celebrate it?


Thanks CB. No, not really. A bunch of friends do get together so maybe I do after all.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Happy Hanukkah, Solo.
> I remember the dreidel song when my kids' school put on their Christmas concert.


Thanks Jokim. Now I have that song floating among the grey cells. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> YAYY! I'm so happy - Mom finally made it home from the hospital today and we had a nice long talk!! Thanks so much for all your prayers and good wishes!


That's good news about your mother WCK.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Yes, Happy Hanukkah Solo, enjoy the season.


Thanks Gali.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone. I just checked our weather online, and it looks like we`re going to have another white Christmas this year.....up to 3 inches Christmas morning.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I just checked our weather online, and it looks like we`re going to have another white Christmas this year.....up to 3 inches Christmas morning.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Sending you all a recipe for the birds. It took forever to load!!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

LL, The last I heard you had stacked firewood,that will get a person into shape real fast.....also how is your ankle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I just checked our weather online, and it looks like we`re going to have another white Christmas this year.....up to 3 inches Christmas morning.


 :-D


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I just checked out that afghan. It is a wonderful pattern, but I DESPISE doing seed stitch. And since you do 10 rows of it on 199 stitches per row..............yuck

Got a haircut today and walked out all with a nice haircut and blow dry and it poured. Pulled my hood up, but oh well I enjoyed it while it lasted!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> YAYY! I'm so happy - Mom finally made it home from the hospital today and we had a nice long talk!! Thanks so much for all your prayers and good wishes!


Thanks be to God, for your Mom's improving health.♥
Will continue praying for her, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he would. The sock was be too small for him. Yes he gets cold he is so skinny. He eats all day but works off his fat. He has had alot of trouble with his back lately. Sometimes he fall down and can't get back up. Yesterday the men were still in the woods hunting. I let Mitch out to use the bathroom. He was only out for about 10 minutes. I couldn't find him anywhere. I was afraid he had fell in the mud so I put on my boots and started clapping for him and calling . I didn't see him anywhere. I was starting to get upset. I was afraid if he got down I would never be able to find him. Jojo came to me. I told him to go find Mitch. He stood there and listened then took off. He was acting like he knew what I was saying. I went after him and then thought he wasn't really finding him. Sure enough I heard Mitch barking back of the land. I got in my car and went to the boys work building. He had made it all the way at the back of the land. There was Jojo with him. I put Mitch in the car and took him home. Dh said I should have let Jojo go back with me because he was getting in the car too. Airedales are so smart. I wasn't late for church after all. That was a long story about a sweater.  :shock: :lol:
> Is Bon back home. Has anyone talked to her or is it tomorrow she gets back home?


What a touching story, CB. Airedales sure seem to be intelligent dogs, right up there with border collies. I'll bet you have many such stories, don't you? :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so disgusting I can hardly stand it.http://www.facebook.com/gradyshope/posts/10204379244955533


Love your new avatar, CB. :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone. I just checked our weather online, and it looks like we`re going to have another white Christmas this year.....up to 3 inches Christmas morning.


I love white Christmas mornings! I don't know if we will have it this year. Raining right now!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sending you all a recipe for the birds. It took forever to load!!


Thanks Gali. I just made 15 suet seed cakes for the birds around here. I use lard, peanut butter and paraffin wax with lots of mixed seed and niger seed. Placed in cages it holds its shape very well due to the paraffin.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> I love white Christmas mornings! I don't know if we will have it this year. Raining right now!


It`s hammering down with rain here too Jokim


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Love your new avatar, CB. :thumbup:


Thank you. They liked their hats. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Sending you all a recipe for the birds. It took forever to load!!


That is a different recipe. Will it keep it's shape in the south? Suet melts here but I have never tried gelatin. Thank you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake Ball

1/4 cup peanut butter or allergy-friendly alternative (60g)
8 oz cream cheese, such as Daiya or Tofutti
2 1/2 tbsp cocoa powder (15g)
1 tsp pure vanilla extract (4g)
2 cups powdered sugar or Sugar-Free Powdered Sugar (300g)
1/2 cup mini chocolate chips, or more if needed (75g)

Dessert Cheese Ball Recipe: Bring the cream cheese and the peanut butter to room temperature (to a stir-able consistency). Mix together with a spoon in a deep bowl, then add the cocoa powder and vanilla and stir. Gradually add the powdered sugar: It will seem dry at first, but just keep stirring and it will eventually become creamy. Cover the bowl and freeze 6 hours or overnight (depending on the type of peanut butter used), until the mixture is no longer too sticky to spoon onto a large piece of plastic wrap. Bring up the sides of the plastic wrap and twist very tightly to form a ball shape. Freeze in the coldest part of your freezer for 2-3 hours or until firm enough that the plastic wrap can be removed without the ball sticking to the wrap. Place chocolate chips in a large bowl or ziploc bag, then roll the cheese ball until evenly coated with chocolate chips. Freeze until ready to serve (or refrigerate if not serving until the next day). Serve with graham crackers, sliced fruit, or anything else you desire.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello Everyone! I hope this finds everyone happy, healthy, and awaiting the beauty of Jesus' Birth. 

So, I realized I didn't buy enough chunky yarn...at $24 a skein, to complete a scarf for my step granddaughter. Then, I realized I have misplaced the pattern AFTER I started it, and it is no where to be found. Then, realizing this, I decided to wind a skein of yarn into a ball to begin a different scarf. Guess what? It took me 2 1/2 hours to wind it It was a total mess. If it didn't cost so much, I would have thrown it in the trash. 

What I have learned is that I don't want to knit items for money. It totally takes away the joy of knitting. I won't do it anymore--ever. It has taken the joy away from creating something for someone because I know they will like it. 

I must admit, I am having a tough time "finding the spirit of Christmas". It has me thinking of the song Cindy Lou Who sings --Where are you Christmas? 

My Mom passed away 7 years ago, at this time, and along with some other previous strife, I miss her and it makes this time of the year difficult for me. I am having trouble feeling happy about Christmas. This just adds to the despair I am feeling

Sorry, I haven't been on for such a long time...please don't think if me as debbie downer. I will get out of this funk. I hope to join you guys more now that my obligations are finished. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Thanks Gali. I just made 15 suet seed cakes for the birds around here. I use lard, peanut butter and paraffin wax with lots of mixed seed and niger seed. Placed in cages it holds its shape very well due to the paraffin.


How long will this amount of suet last, do you know? Hope all is well with you.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Chocolate Brownie Cheesecake Ball
> 
> 1/4 cup peanut butter or allergy-friendly alternative (60g)
> 8 oz cream cheese, such as Daiya or Tofutti
> ...


Hmmm...sugar free powdered sugar? I am always amazed by ingredients. I was excited, I found Birds Custard Powder. Didn't buy any, but the price didn't shock me. Hope you are well. It's been a long time.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. They liked their hats. :-D


That's obvious by the smiles on their faces! :thumbup: 
Looking good! :wink:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Love your new avatar CB; the hats turned out great!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is so disgusting I can hardly stand it.http://www.facebook.com/gradyshope/posts/10204379244955533


I can't believe that many people would return their kid's toys. That's awful


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://dumpest.com/she-gave-a-homeless-woman-a-coat-and-got-yelled-at-her-response-is-brilliant-and-inspiring/


I loved that story. I hope she does really well and can continue to provide jobs!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just checked out that afghan. It is a wonderful pattern, but I DESPISE doing seed stitch. And since you do 10 rows of it on 199 stitches per row..............yuck
> 
> Got a haircut today and walked out all with a nice haircut and blow dry and it poured. Pulled my hood up, but oh well I enjoyed it while it lasted!


Oh poor you. Can you fix it yourself like you want it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I hope this finds everyone happy, healthy, and awaiting the beauty of Jesus' Birth.
> 
> So, I realized I didn't buy enough chunky yarn...at $24 a skein, to complete a scarf for my step granddaughter. Then, I realized I have misplaced the pattern AFTER I started it, and it is no where to be found. Then, realizing this, I decided to wind a skein of yarn into a ball to begin a different scarf. Guess what? It took me 2 1/2 hours to wind it It was a total mess. If it didn't cost so much, I would have thrown it in the trash.
> 
> ...


Oh I hate that about your yarn .
It is ok about the mood. It is always hard when an anniversary of a death is close to a holiday. Dh always gets upset at Thanksgiving. It was the day after he had his accident at the RR. I understand. Hugs and prayers that you will get out of your funk. XX


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is a different recipe. Will it keep it's shape in the south? Suet melts here but I have never tried gelatin. Thank you.


I've never tried gelatin either, but I can tell you that paraffin will hold its shape! It held it during the 90 deg. summer days, in direct sun no less. That is why I melt it in alongside the lard and pb. Birds love it. I just don't like to see the starlings/graeckels monopolize the feeders. They chase away other, pretty birds.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hmmm...sugar free powdered sugar? I am always amazed by ingredients. I was excited, I found Birds Custard Powder. Didn't buy any, but the price didn't shock me. Hope you are well. It's been a long time.


I have never head of sugar free powdered sugar either. I don't think that would be good. How much was the Birds Custard powder? I have noticed it has been a long time since you were online. I thought you were getting ready for Christmas. Hope you will come more often. I know we will all be busy the next week or two. 
I finally got my list of what I am going to make for Christmas Eve. Now to go get my groceries tomorrow. :-o


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I hope this finds everyone happy, healthy, and awaiting the beauty of Jesus' Birth.
> 
> So, I realized I didn't buy enough chunky yarn...at $24 a skein, to complete a scarf for my step granddaughter. Then, I realized I have misplaced the pattern AFTER I started it, and it is no where to be found. Then, realizing this, I decided to wind a skein of yarn into a ball to begin a different scarf. Guess what? It took me 2 1/2 hours to wind it It was a total mess. If it didn't cost so much, I would have thrown it in the trash.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad about being 'down' gjz. Christmas is a sad time for many. My own brother passed away just 3 days before Christmas 4 yrs ago., and my Mom had a fatal stroke in early Dec. a number of yrs ago. What is it about Dec???


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> That's obvious by the smiles on their faces! :thumbup:
> Looking good! :wink:


Thanks Jokim. I couldn't get the sharky hat pattern to work but seems Matthew likes the snowman hat.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> How long will this amount of suet last, do you know? Hope all is well with you.


I'm hoping it lasts through January. But it really depends on how quickly the birds 'discover' it. If they grackels get to it, they will devour a suet cake in less than a day! Terrible birds!!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe that many people would return their kid's toys. That's awful


We had that happen when our kids were still in school. My sil had a little girl in her class that didn't have a coat. We find out she only had one parent. We bought groceries , toys and a pink coat in her size. Her mama was so hateful to us when we went to the house to give them all of the things my kids had picked out with love. We found out later the mama had taken most of the things back and bought drugs with it. That is what it reminded me of when I saw this post. I could never, ever do anything like that to my kids. My DD still hasn't gotten over me selling a rocking house I bought for me so I could buy my kids Christmas when dh was laid off. Some people have no integrity .


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I hope this finds everyone happy, healthy, and awaiting the beauty of Jesus' Birth.
> 
> So, I realized I didn't buy enough chunky yarn...at $24 a skein, to complete a scarf for my step granddaughter. Then, I realized I have misplaced the pattern AFTER I started it, and it is no where to be found. Then, realizing this, I decided to wind a skein of yarn into a ball to begin a different scarf. Guess what? It took me 2 1/2 hours to wind it It was a total mess. If it didn't cost so much, I would have thrown it in the trash.
> 
> ...


So sorry that you're hurting now GJZ; I know the holidays can be a stressful and painful time and that we miss our loved ones more at these times. Will you see Bailey soon? I'm sure a hug from that little girl will be the best gift. Hope you have some time to relax now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've never tried gelatin either, but I can tell you that paraffin will hold its shape! It held it during the 90 deg. summer days, in direct sun no less. That is why I melt it in alongside the lard and pb. Birds love it. I just don't like to see the starlings/graeckels monopolize the feeders. They chase away other, pretty birds.


I have never used paraffin either. Good idea. Do you put hot pepper in your mix? To keep away squirrels? We have bluejays that scare off the little birds. We also have trouble with them eating the dog food.Grrr.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never head of sugar free powdered sugar either. I don't think that would be good. How much was the Birds Custard powder? I have noticed it has been a long time since you were online. I thought you were getting ready for Christmas. Hope you will come more often. I know we will all be busy the next week or two.
> I finally got my list of what I am going to make for Christmas Eve. Now to go get my groceries tomorrow. :-o


Is your DD and family coming down for Christmas too? What are you making for Christmas Eve?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never used paraffin either. Good idea. Do you put hot pepper in your mix? To keep away squirrels? We have bluejays that scare off the little birds. We also have trouble with them eating the dog food.Grrr.


Yes, I have put cayenne pepper in with the bird seed. Birds can't taste it but mammals (squirrels, mice, chipmunks, etc.) can. Parafin melts easily with the lard. After it melts, then I put in the pb, mix it well, till it melts, and then the bird seed. Use a big metal bowl to melt and mix it in. Keep it in the oven on low (about 250-275 degs.) while the cakes are cooling off in te fridge. I purchased about 7-8 seed cakes from Walmart and saved them to form my own suet cakes in. You can even turn the oven off. It'll keep it warm for a while.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Good nite all! Tomorrow is another day, God willing!&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Is your DD and family coming down for Christmas too? What are you making for Christmas Eve?


DD had planned to come but decide to go to Branson MO. for the week before Christmas . Then they will be back home on Christmas Eve.
We are having SHRIMP.  I asked everyone what they wanted all said shrimp. I got some big ones the other day at Sam's. The funeral sandwiches I think I posted this summer. I found a Hawiian Bread recipe to make them with. Dips and other things with cream cheese. :lol: I think I will make a turtle cheese cake too.
What are you doing? Are you going to see your parents for Christmas?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good nite all! Tomorrow is another day, God willing!♥♥♥


Sweet dreams Jokim.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm not sleeping, searching the internet and found this. I actually own some of those patterns from the 60's.
> 
> http://blog.petflow.com/grandmas-sewing-is-amazing-revamp/


I have all my patterns from 60's on up until now. I never threw them away.Even the ones from my kids. I love how the sweaters are back in style. I don't think those small waist will ever be back in . Everyone is larger now.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Thanks to all who sent good wishes for my craft fair!

Another sell out! Specifically, I doubled the number of my microwave bowls to offer (sold out in ~ 20 minutes of 47 bowls last year). I literally doubled the price on each size bowl at the fair this year and *still sold out* this year! It took longer, but I came home with not a single bowl and orders for fourteen more!

I sold out of 72 bowls this year and had repeat customers who made a bee line for my booth and stood patiently in line at my tables to have their purchases processed and bagged.

I sold other items as well, of course, and increased my overall sales total by 27% as compared to last year. I have one husband of a repeat customer who came to see me and wants me to patent my creations. He gives me a funny hard time, yet good advice. His wife stood at my booth and 'sold' my items for twenty minutes for me! Gotta love customers like that... I want people to be happy with what I create and offer and to receive excellent quality and value - then I'm good.

You'll hear no complaints from me. I look forward to that fair and have a great time visiting with my customers.

Still working on orders and gifts for my family and for gifting to others.

The house is decorated, the live tree is up but not decorated - oops!  Busy time of the year!

I'll be making and serving Prime Rib (requested) dinner for ten this year. I haven't been reading or posting too much and cannot go back and read the past months of posts, so I'll just wish Denim Country and all of KP

A Blessed and Merry Christmas!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks to all who sent good wishes for my craft fair!
> 
> Another sell out! Specifically, i doubled the number of my microwave bowls to offer (sold out in ~ 20 minutes of 47 bowls last year). I literally doubled the price on each size bowl at the fair this year and *still sold out* this year! It took longer, but I came home with not a single bowl and orders for fourteen more!
> 
> ...


I was wondering how it went for you. Great sale! We have missed you! Merry Christmas to you too! XX♥


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> YAYY! I'm so happy - Mom finally made it home from the hospital today and we had a nice long talk!! Thanks so much for all your prayers and good wishes!


Such good news. Glad to hear things are going well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Solo - I'm late in sending you good wishes for the Hanukkah Season!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes he would. The sock was be too small for him. Yes he gets cold he is so skinny. He eats all day but works off his fat. He has had alot of trouble with his back lately. Sometimes he fall down and can't get back up. Yesterday the men were still in the woods hunting. I let Mitch out to use the bathroom. He was only out for about 10 minutes. I couldn't find him anywhere. I was afraid he had fell in the mud so I put on my boots and started clapping for him and calling . I didn't see him anywhere. I was starting to get upset. I was afraid if he got down I would never be able to find him. Jojo came to me. I told him to go find Mitch. He stood there and listened then took off. He was acting like he knew what I was saying. I went after him and then thought he wasn't really finding him. Sure enough I heard Mitch barking back of the land. I got in my car and went to the boys work building. He had made it all the way at the back of the land. There was Jojo with him. I put Mitch in the car and took him home. Dh said I should have let Jojo go back with me because he was getting in the car too. Airedales are so smart. I wasn't late for church after all. That was a long story about a sweater.  :shock: :lol:
> Is Bon back home. Has anyone talked to her or is it tomorrow she gets back home?


Glad to hear Mich was o.k. Did JoJo make it home too?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Well the sun disappeared and it was cloudy and cool today, but it didn't rain or snow -- we're so lucky when I hear about the storms in so many other places.


So your bucket weather producder is working. Mine well its frozen, no sun which the weatherman who said would happen today??? Again bucket knows more then W man.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I just checked out that afghan. It is a wonderful pattern, but I DESPISE doing seed stitch. And since you do 10 rows of it on 199 stitches per row..............yuck
> 
> Got a haircut today and walked out all with a nice haircut and blow dry and it poured. Pulled my hood up, but oh well I enjoyed it while it lasted!


Sorry about hair but it is hat hair weather rain or snow samething.

199 sitiches would do it for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> My Christmas cards are done, I'm just going to keep plunking along and what doesn't get done won't even matter in the end. TL


Same here more plunking then done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Sunny here today . It was 70 with wind. We are suppose to drop down into the 20's with rain. I had to water all my plants in the green house.
> Happy Chanukkah (Hanukkah) tomorrow Solo. Pastor preached on it yesterday. Very interesting. Do you celebrate it?


same as what CB said Solo, Happy Hanukkan, Chanukkah


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Someone asked about the picture in my avatar. Here's the pattern in a PDF file:
> 
> http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_HandicrafterCotton700_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf
> 
> ...


Thanks Bon, Christmas rush here too???? Just not the kind everyone else is into. Rushing to bathroom rushing to grocery store, rushing supper and a bit of knitting. But otherwise just normal rush.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all. I have a treat for you all today. My friend sent me these recipes in an email this morning. He and his wife Sue are obviously cream cheese fans too.
> Merry Christmas. Enjoy!!!
> 
> Cheese Ball I
> ...


yea cream Cheese.

I love cheese balls


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I can't believe that many people would return their kid's toys. That's awful


Well that just makes for a grumpy Christmas doesn't it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh I hate that about your yarn .
> It is ok about the mood. It is always hard when an anniversary of a death is close to a holiday. Dh always gets upset at Thanksgiving. It was the day after he had his accident at the RR. I understand. Hugs and prayers that you will get out of your funk. XX


Couldn't find your post, but feeling the same way . Christmas bam hum bug. Just can't get it togehter even knitting.

So sorry about all that is happening to you GJZ. Pattern will turn up after Christmas. Could not find your post so just used CB's post to post to you .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thank you. They liked their hats. :-D


and scarf I see. Good job.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> I've never tried gelatin either, but I can tell you that paraffin will hold its shape! It held it during the 90 deg. summer days, in direct sun no less. That is why I melt it in alongside the lard and pb. Birds love it. I just don't like to see the starlings/graeckels monopolize the feeders. They chase away other, pretty birds.


Where is it can't seem to find post today. I am getting lost here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Good nite all! Tomorrow is another day, God willing!♥♥♥


God was willing for me today. But sure would like him to send some sun. The weather here is good . I want sum.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm not sleeping, searching the internet and found this. I actually own some of those patterns from the 60's.
> 
> http://blog.petflow.com/grandmas-sewing-is-amazing-revamp/


Gee I remember some of those. Means I am really antique.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DD had planned to come but decide to go to Branson MO. for the week before Christmas . Then they will be back home on Christmas Eve.
> We are having SHRIMP.  I asked everyone what they wanted all said shrimp. I got some big ones the other day at Sam's. The funeral sandwiches I think I posted this summer. I found a Hawiian Bread recipe to make them with. Dips and other things with cream cheese. :lol: I think I will make a turtle cheese cake too.
> What are you doing? Are you going to see your parents for Christmas?


So you will be busy. Cream Cheese yea.

I am lucky this year no cooking. Going to youngest for Christmas and oldest on Sat.
Oldest and DIL are spending Christmas with her grandma. She turns 90 on Christmas day. Isn't that nice. I sure she will be happy to see all gathered around. They usual don't go up to see her at Christmas so it will be special.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks to all who sent good wishes for my craft fair!
> 
> Another sell out! Specifically, I doubled the number of my microwave bowls to offer (sold out in ~ 20 minutes of 47 bowls last year). I literally doubled the price on each size bowl at the fair this year and *still sold out* this year! It took longer, but I came home with not a single bowl and orders for fourteen more!
> 
> ...


Wonderful to hear about your sale.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey if you people did not post so much I wouldn't have post so much .

Which causes me to post to much to your postings.


----------



## saraibram (Nov 12, 2014)

May I ask a question? 

What is the meaning of "FF Wearing Denim and Pearls" please?


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was wondering how it went for you. Great sale! We have missed you! Merry Christmas to you too! XX♥


Great job :thumbup: 
Now it's starting to feel like Christmas!


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jokim, thanks for the parafin idea and I will try your type of mixture. Today I'm mixing up the recipe I posted and I'll let all know how the gelatin mixture works. TL


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

an acapella version of one of my favourites
http://faithtap.com/2206/home-free-o-holy-night/


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

I havent been online for days because my computer took a vacation. The local cable company was down a few times last week and when they powered up they blew out the power supply in my PC. I got it to turn on for brief periods of time but I couldnt get online at all. It was so frustrating! Finally got it into our friendly geekie guy and in a few hours he not only fixed it but also he cleaned up the system dumping a lot of add-ons and junk that had accumulated. Its running so great nowits faster and cleaner than everalmost like when you clean the garage and everything is nice and neat and organized again! I love it!

That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good morning all. I have a treat for you all today. My friend sent me these recipes in an email this morning. He and his wife Sue are obviously cream cheese fans too.
> Merry Christmas. Enjoy!!!
> 
> Cheese Ball I
> ...


Yummmm! All these sound wonderful.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

gjz said:


> Hello Everyone! I hope this finds everyone happy, healthy, and awaiting the beauty of Jesus' Birth.
> 
> So, I realized I didn't buy enough chunky yarn...at $24 a skein, to complete a scarf for my step granddaughter. Then, I realized I have misplaced the pattern AFTER I started it, and it is no where to be found. Then, realizing this, I decided to wind a skein of yarn into a ball to begin a different scarf. Guess what? It took me 2 1/2 hours to wind it It was a total mess. If it didn't cost so much, I would have thrown it in the trash.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see you 'in the cabin sitting by the fire' and posting again! I hope you bring up some nice memories that you and your mom shared at Christmas. I'm sure she would want you to think of her with happiness in your heart and not so much sadness!

♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> DD had planned to come but decide to go to Branson MO. for the week before Christmas . Then they will be back home on Christmas Eve.
> We are having SHRIMP.  I asked everyone what they wanted all said shrimp. I got some big ones the other day at Sam's. The funeral sandwiches I think I posted this summer. I found a Hawiian Bread recipe to make them with. Dips and other things with cream cheese. :lol: I think I will make a turtle cheese cake too.
> What are you doing? Are you going to see your parents for Christmas?


 :thumbup: I know how much you love SHRIMP!! It all sounds yummy.

I only have a couple of days off so we stay here; some years family members from both sides have come out for a Christmas visit but not this year. We usually get together with friends at Christmas or New Years and this year will be New Year at our place.

When I was growing up Christmas Eve was always a big celebration - maybe more of a European tradition.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

:thumbdown: to the story about returning all the toys. The only consolation is if they used the money to buy food instead.

:thumbup: to the story about the woman making coats for the homeless. She's so young and already such a blessing! Bravo to her!

:thumbdown: to all the issues about floods and leaks and power outages...I don't mean to sound glib but when it rains it pours, apparantly on Denim anyway!

:?: I think I'm a little confused with the recipes for Suet Balls and Cream Cheese Balls...which one gets the paraffin?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks to all who sent good wishes for my craft fair!
> 
> Another sell out! Specifically, I doubled the number of my microwave bowls to offer (sold out in ~ 20 minutes of 47 bowls last year). I literally doubled the price on each size bowl at the fair this year and *still sold out* this year! It took longer, but I came home with not a single bowl and orders for fourteen more!
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you and Mr KPG! And best wishes for many blessings in the coming year.

Love the angels in your new avatar. Congrats on your successful craft fair. I'm not the least surprised that you sold out of your bowls again, I know from personal experience that they're not only lovely to look at but so practical.

Hope you have time to drop in once in a while; I've missed you.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Merry Christmas to you and Mr KPG! And best wishes for many blessings in the coming year.
> 
> Love the angels in your new avatar. Congrats on your successful craft fair. I'm not the least surprised that you sold out of your bowls again, I know from personal experience that they're not only lovely to look at but so practical.
> 
> Hope you have time to drop in once in a while; I've missed you.


Happy Holidays KPG and everyone!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks to all who sent good wishes for my craft fair!
> 
> Another sell out! Specifically, I doubled the number of my microwave bowls to offer (sold out in ~ 20 minutes of 47 bowls last year). I literally doubled the price on each size bowl at the fair this year and *still sold out* this year! It took longer, but I came home with not a single bowl and orders for fourteen more!
> 
> ...


I'm so happy to see you on Denim...hurrah! And I'm glad to hear that your craft fair was so successful! You must be glad to have it all behind you and you can rest up until the next one!

Blessings to you at Christmas and may all at your table be filled with peace and joy and prime rib...yum!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Holidays KPG and everyone!


Merry Christmas to you too, Lukelucy! What's the latest with your ankle?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Merry Christmas to you too, Lukelucy! What's the latest with your ankle?


It is coming along. Thank you Gerslay. Out of cast, but limping still.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Welcome back from your very successful Craft fair Gifty....I am literally beaming with pride at your success. You worked so hard to make it happen, and the repeat customers says it all about the wonderful work that you do.
It`s an excellent idea about patenting your microwave bowls... are you going to do that?
I`m still frantically knitting trying to finish off the Christmas gifts I`m making. I`m so looking forward to Christmas Eve when I finish wrapping them all up.
I finally figured out knitting in the round with DPN`s in the 1898 hat I`m making. I was determined to suss out it, and it`s not as scary as I first thought. It does take a lot longer than an ordinary hat though. I hope it will keep him warm.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks to all who sent good wishes for my craft fair!
> 
> Another sell out! Specifically, I doubled the number of my microwave bowls to offer (sold out in ~ 20 minutes of 47 bowls last year). I literally doubled the price on each size bowl at the fair this year and *still sold out* this year! It took longer, but I came home with not a single bowl and orders for fourteen more!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the good sales. You certainly have been busy. A very Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo - I'm late in sending you good wishes for the Hanukkah Season!


Thanks KPG.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> same as what CB said Solo, Happy Hanukkan, Chanukkah


Thanks Yarnie.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I havent been online for days because my computer took a vacation. The local cable company was down a few times last week and when they powered up they blew out the power supply in my PC. I got it to turn on for brief periods of time but I couldnt get online at all. It was so frustrating! Finally got it into our friendly geekie guy and in a few hours he not only fixed it but also he cleaned up the system dumping a lot of add-ons and junk that had accumulated. Its running so great nowits faster and cleaner than everalmost like when you clean the garage and everything is nice and neat and organized again! I love it!
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


It's so nice and clean you don't want to use it. :-D :-D :-D

Glad you're back among us.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

As a nice bonus for this time of year, our gas prices have gone BELOW $2.00. They are at $1.98 and might go lower.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have never head of sugar free powdered sugar either. I don't think that would be good. How much was the Birds Custard powder? I have noticed it has been a long time since you were online. I thought you were getting ready for Christmas. Hope you will come more often. I know we will all be busy the next week or two.
> I finally got my list of what I am going to make for Christmas Eve. Now to go get my groceries tomorrow. :-o


I think the custard powder was about $8.00. I expected it to be more. Now, I know where to find it! I had to find Biscoff Cookie Spread for a recipe. Never heard of it. Looked online...they said WalMart sold it. Not. Went about 3 other places. Couldn't find it. Decided to drive 40 min. to World Market. Ever been there? Wow! Such a variety! Great prices, too. Found the cookie spread! Great recipe. Today, I was at Target, about 20 min from my house...guess what? They had the cookie spread. Figures!

Mind sharing your menu? Love to hear what others are making.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Don't feel bad about being 'down' gjz. Christmas is a sad time for many. My own brother passed away just 3 days before Christmas 4 yrs ago., and my Mom had a fatal stroke in early Dec. a number of yrs ago. What is it about Dec???


I hear you. On one hand, it's a wonderful time of year. Then...the other hand, not so good. All will be well. Just a minor bump in the road if life. Talked to Dad this morning, we had a great chat. Made me feel better.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So your bucket weather producder is working. Mine well its frozen, no sun which the weatherman who said would happen today??? Again bucket knows more then W man.


You can add the Weather Worm to your bucket for a wind forecast (if I'm moving, it's windy)


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Jokim said:


> Yes, I have put cayenne pepper in with the bird seed. Birds can't taste it but mammals (squirrels, mice, chipmunks, etc.) can. Parafin melts easily with the lard. After it melts, then I put in the pb, mix it well, till it melts, and then the bird seed. Use a big metal bowl to melt and mix it in. Keep it in the oven on low (about 250-275 degs.) while the cakes are cooling off in te fridge. I purchased about 7-8 seed cakes from Walmart and saved them to form my own suet cakes in. You can even turn the oven off. It'll keep it warm for a while.


I was at a craft fair a couple weekends ago. Someone was selling suet cakes that sound like yours. She made them in old bundt pans she got from GoodWill. They were beautiful!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> an acapella version of one of my favourites
> http://faithtap.com/2206/home-free-o-holy-night/


beauiful, WCK thank you love how they sang it.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks to all who sent good wishes for my craft fair!
> 
> Another sell out! Specifically, I doubled the number of my microwave bowls to offer (sold out in ~ 20 minutes of 47 bowls last year). I literally doubled the price on each size bowl at the fair this year and *still sold out* this year! It took longer, but I came home with not a single bowl and orders for fourteen more!
> 
> ...


A Blessed and Merry Christmas to you as well.
Congratulations on the success of your craft fair! You certainly worked hard, it's nice to see those efforts pay off!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Solo - I'm late in sending you good wishes for the Hanukkah Season!


Me, too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I havent been online for days because my computer took a vacation. The local cable company was down a few times last week and when they powered up they blew out the power supply in my PC. I got it to turn on for brief periods of time but I couldnt get online at all. It was so frustrating! Finally got it into our friendly geekie guy and in a few hours he not only fixed it but also he cleaned up the system dumping a lot of add-ons and junk that had accumulated. Its running so great nowits faster and cleaner than everalmost like when you clean the garage and everything is nice and neat and organized again! I love it!
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


Do you need some glue to stick it?


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Couldn't find your post, but feeling the same way . Christmas bam hum bug. Just can't get it togehter even knitting.
> 
> So sorry about all that is happening to you GJZ. Pattern will turn up after Christmas. Could not find your post so just used CB's post to post to you .


Thanks, Yarnie. I don't know what happened to the pattern. I have prayed to St. Anthony...no help yet!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> I havent been online for days because my computer took a vacation. The local cable company was down a few times last week and when they powered up they blew out the power supply in my PC. I got it to turn on for brief periods of time but I couldnt get online at all. It was so frustrating! Finally got it into our friendly geekie guy and in a few hours he not only fixed it but also he cleaned up the system dumping a lot of add-ons and junk that had accumulated. Its running so great nowits faster and cleaner than everalmost like when you clean the garage and everything is nice and neat and organized again! I love it!
> 
> That's my story and I'm sticking with it!


Great to see you back!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> :thumbdown: to the story about returning all the toys. The only consolation is if they used the money to buy food instead.
> 
> :thumbup: to the story about the woman making coats for the homeless. She's so young and already such a blessing! Bravo to her!
> 
> ...


When in north it just snows well maybe not, rain this week snow flakes this pm. Weather man right sun out well for at least 10 or 15 min's.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> As a nice bonus for this time of year, our gas prices have gone BELOW $2.00. They are at $1.98 and might go lower.


I filled up my car yesterday...at $1.89 a gallon! That's good. But with a husband in oil and gas, not so good. If it continues down this road, there could be many lay offs.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> You can add the Weather Worm to your bucket for a wind forecast (if I'm moving, it's windy)


That is great!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> As a nice bonus for this time of year, our gas prices have gone BELOW $2.00. They are at $1.98 and might go lower.


yea finial something to cheer about . Must be because government did not have a hand in it. Or did they?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Thanks, Yarnie. I don't know what happened to the pattern. I have prayed to St. Anthony...no help yet!


Just keep looking. Couldn't find two Christmas cards need to write letters to those two people. Guess where I found them . I set them on garage basket. They fell in good thing was looking for something else. No did not find something else. But the search contiues. :roll: :roll:


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Well, The Lord is really trying me today. A dear friend just asked me to make a fish hat. I am really tired of making them, but that's not the bad part. The bad part is that she wants me to make it for my ex-boss. The boss that hated me and made my last three years of teaching miserable. He forced me out and asked that I not volunteer in the building. And to top it off...She wants me to make it in the colors of the Iowa Hawkeyes. I am an Iowa State Cyclone. Oh my. 

The good thing is that it is not for Christmas, but needs to be finished by the end of January. I know I am going to do it...it's the right thing to do. I guess he really wants one. I think I will be saying the Rosary as I knit it to keep bad thoughts away!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> I hear you. On one hand, it's a wonderful time of year. Then...the other hand, not so good. All will be well. Just a minor bump in the road if life. Talked to Dad this morning, we had a great chat. Made me feel better.


good happy to hear that. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> You can add the Weather Worm to your bucket for a wind forecast (if I'm moving, it's windy)


looks good to me Now know bucket won't move for wind. I sure learn a lot on here.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Well, The Lord is really trying me today. A dear friend just asked me to make a fish hat. I am really tired of making them, but that's not the bad part. The bad part is that she wants me to make it for my ex-boss. The boss that hated me and made my last three years of teaching miserable. He forced me out and asked that I not volunteer in the building. And to top it off...She wants me to make it in the colors of the Iowa Hawkeyes. I am an Iowa State Cyclone. Oh my.
> 
> The good thing is that it is not for Christmas, but needs to be finished by the end of January. I know I am going to do it...it's the right thing to do. I guess he really wants one. I think I will be saying the Rosary as I knit it to keep bad thoughts away!


Just make alot of mistakes. That way your getting a little even but not alot. I mean really mistakes are one thing, making hat is another. Gee I really am being a hum bug.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ha Ha you all I am caught up with post.

I want to wish you all a happy blessed day every day. 

That covers all holidays .

I wish you happy post too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am really goofing off today. 

Can't stnad any more gray days. Please where is the sun are you all hogging it.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Just make alot of mistakes. That way your getting a little even but not alot. I mean really mistakes are one thing, making hat is another. Gee I really am being a hum bug.


Good idea! Maybe I just won't worry about the joins being done well. :lol: :lol: :lol: i won't put a lot of creativity into it, that's for sure!

You're not being hum bug...just saying it like it is. I appreciate it!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Off to make some decorating frosting. Meeting some friends later, and need to get some cookies decorated. Hope everyone has a great afternoon. See you later!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Off to make some decorating frosting. Meeting some friends later, and need to get some cookies decorated. Hope everyone has a great afternoon. See you later!


have fun. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

gjz said:


> Good idea! Maybe I just won't worry about the joins being done well. :lol: :lol: :lol: i won't put a lot of creativity into it, that's for sure!
> 
> You're not being hum bug...just saying it like it is. I appreciate it!


Giz, just say no to your friend. I'd just tell her that you'd be happy to do it for her if the recipient was someone else. Tell her knitting is a peaceful activity, and it couldn't be if you were working on something for the former boss. Why put yourself in this position? You can just opt out. Your friend obviously doesn't know about the dynamic between you and the former boss.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So you will be busy. Cream Cheese yea.
> 
> I am lucky this year no cooking. Going to youngest for Christmas and oldest on Sat.
> Oldest and DIL are spending Christmas with her grandma. She turns 90 on Christmas day. Isn't that nice. I sure she will be happy to see all gathered around. They usual don't go up to see her at Christmas so it will be special.


Dh's Mom? That is nice to have a Christmas birthday. Yeah no cooking. You will have to parties then.
I am going to get some help with mine. DS loves to cook so I can get him to do a few things. GD makes the chocolate covered pretzel. So the biggest thing that I have to do is clean and wrap presents. I would rather cook. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh's Mom? That is nice to have a Christmas birthday. Yeah no cooking. You will have to parties then.
> I am going to get some help with mine. DS loves to cook so I can get him to do a few things. GD makes the chocolate covered pretzel. So the biggest thing that I have to do is clean and wrap presents. I would rather cook. :shock:


You forgot something didn't you. Who will be cleaning up the mess when all leave? That will keep you busy till New Years. Then you will be cleaning after that one too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> an acapella version of one of my favourites
> http://faithtap.com/2206/home-free-o-holy-night/


Thank you WCK. That was amazing. :thumbup:  I shared it on Facebook. Loved it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I know how much you love SHRIMP!! It all sounds yummy.
> 
> I only have a couple of days off so we stay here; some years family members from both sides have come out for a Christmas visit but not this year. We usually get together with friends at Christmas or New Years and this year will be New Year at our place.
> 
> When I was growing up Christmas Eve was always a big celebration - maybe more of a European tradition.


That still we be nice to have friends .
I know it would be hard to go leave your shop at Christmas. 
We used to have all the kids from church here before Christmas and then again at New Years. Now it is just my kids and my mother. Seem funny not having a big crowd. But don't know how I used to do it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> :thumbdown: to the story about returning all the toys. The only consolation is if they used the money to buy food instead.
> 
> :thumbup: to the story about the woman making coats for the homeless. She's so young and already such a blessing! Bravo to her!
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I missed the paraffin part too. It must be the suet balls.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> It is coming along. Thank you Gerslay. Out of cast, but limping still.


That is good news. Be careful. Don't over do it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is good news. Be careful. Don't over do it.


Hi CB. Good to hear from you. Will do!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Welcome back from your very successful Craft fair Gifty....I am literally beaming with pride at your success. You worked so hard to make it happen, and the repeat customers says it all about the wonderful work that you do.
> It`s an excellent idea about patenting your microwave bowls... are you going to do that?
> I`m still frantically knitting trying to finish off the Christmas gifts I`m making. I`m so looking forward to Christmas Eve when I finish wrapping them all up.
> I finally figured out knitting in the round with DPN`s in the 1898 hat I`m making. I was determined to suss out it, and it`s not as scary as I first thought. It does take a lot longer than an ordinary hat though. I hope it will keep him warm.


The hat does take longer but it is very warm . He will be snuggly in it. Yeah on the DPNS.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I think the custard powder was about $8.00. I expected it to be more. Now, I know where to find it! I had to find Biscoff Cookie Spread for a recipe. Never heard of it. Looked online...they said WalMart sold it. Not. Went about 3 other places. Couldn't find it. Decided to drive 40 min. to World Market. Ever been there? Wow! Such a variety! Great prices, too. Found the cookie spread! Great recipe. Today, I was at Target, about 20 min from my house...guess what? They had the cookie spread. Figures!
> 
> Mind sharing your menu? Love to hear what others are making.


I have never heard of the Bisoff Cookie Spread. Did you ever hear back from the bakery on your job you wanted?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi CB. Good to hear from you. Will do!


Hey are you doing with out cast?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> I think the custard powder was about $8.00. I expected it to be more. Now, I know where to find it! I had to find Biscoff Cookie Spread for a recipe. Never heard of it. Looked online...they said WalMart sold it. Not. Went about 3 other places. Couldn't find it. Decided to drive 40 min. to World Market. Ever been there? Wow! Such a variety! Great prices, too. Found the cookie spread! Great recipe. Today, I was at Target, about 20 min from my house...guess what? They had the cookie spread. Figures!
> 
> Mind sharing your menu? Love to hear what others are making.


Grilled shrimp, seafood bisque, artichoke dip, homemade salsa and cheese dips, stuffed mushrooms , homemade bread, funeral sandwiches, white chocolate covered pretzels, shortbread, fudge, Cider , cherry Dr. Peppers and turtle cheesecake.. My son brings a big salad with lots of goodies in it. My mother is bringing her chocolate covered peanuts. Oink, oink. 
What are you cooking? Or having?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> You forgot something didn't you. Who will be cleaning up the mess when all leave? That will keep you busy till New Years. Then you will be cleaning after that one too.


You are right . Bah Humbug on that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

gjz said:


> Well, The Lord is really trying me today. A dear friend just asked me to make a fish hat. I am really tired of making them, but that's not the bad part. The bad part is that she wants me to make it for my ex-boss. The boss that hated me and made my last three years of teaching miserable. He forced me out and asked that I not volunteer in the building. And to top it off...She wants me to make it in the colors of the Iowa Hawkeyes. I am an Iowa State Cyclone. Oh my.
> 
> The good thing is that it is not for Christmas, but needs to be finished by the end of January. I know I am going to do it...it's the right thing to do. I guess he really wants one. I think I will be saying the Rosary as I knit it to keep bad thoughts away!


Hum I don't know what I would do if it were me.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hey are you doing with out cast?


I had to take it off and try. I think it is ok. I cannot walk far. I am careful. I think I am doing the right thing. Thank you, Yarnlady!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had to take it off and try. I think it is ok. I cannot walk far. I am careful. I think I am doing the right thing. Thank you, Yarnlady!


Do you have a brace on it?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had to take it off and try. I think it is ok. I cannot walk far. I am careful. I think I am doing the right thing. Thank you, Yarnlady!


Did the dr tell you it was ok?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Did the dr tell you it was ok?


No.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> No.


Put it back on. It is too soon to be out of your cast. You don't want to hurt it again. Please.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Put it back on. It is too soon to be out of your cast. You don't want to hurt it again. Please.


OK, CB. I am putting it on right now. Thank you! I am helpless!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have had a Sad Day and a Happy Day. I went to the funeral of a High School Classmates wife. Sad that she passed away from Cancer at the age of 62, Sad that I did not get to know her. Happy that the service was a celebration of her life. She taught music in a small city in Wisconsin for 32 years. She had 3 generations of students. She touched the lives of thousands. She knew she was not going back to her earthly home for Christmas, but she would be in her Heavenly home in time for Christmas. She planned her funeral, the service, the songs, the food, including the clothes she would wear and her husbands clothes.
> 
> I'm sure you have heard that dogs can smell cancer and will nuzzle the spot continuously. Her cat started to stay away and would not go back to be cuddled until after the cancer was removed.


Joeysomma,

I am so sorry that she died so young. Oh, how sad. I did not know that dogs would nuzzle the spot (I knew they could detect it). Do cats respond differently in general to cancer. Fascinating.

I hope her husband will be ok. I will pray for him and his wife.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> He will do OK. He is someone that can handle anything, any problem, any challenge. We had a talk about how he got through Algebra. His  mother reminded me. I guess, have always been the teacher.


I am glad that he will be ok. I guess we all have to be - and we are stronger than we know.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> OK, CB. I am putting it on right now. Thank you! I am helpless!


You have to take good care of yourself. Let Christmas go until you get well. My son broke his ankle in football when he was 16. I was in Memphis with my dh at rehab. The quack doctor just put a boot him. My Mother and Daddy were taking care of my 3 kids during that 6 weeks. My son's ankle turns in from the bad healing .Please wait until your dr tells you what to do.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

I had a good day. DH and I finalized the sale of our house in KY. DH is happy to have this task completed. I finally got to meet the buyers, a lovely couple from Louisville. They are younger than us and looking forward to the challenges of putting their own stamp on the lake house. I am just glad to be able to focus on my knitting and finalizing Christmas for our family.

We stopped at the Outback for a celebratory dinner. Tomorrow, I am pulling everything out of my kitchen cabinets and cleaning the shelves thoroughly. DH is going to clean bathrooms and all the tile floors. I am almost ready.

If I get a chance, I will knit. I started knitting a shrug using Vanna's Glamour yarn in platinum. It's for me!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have had a Sad Day and a Happy Day. I went to the funeral of a High School Classmate's wife. Sad that she passed away from Cancer at the age of 62, Sad that I did not get to know her. Happy that the service was a celebration of her life. She taught music in a small city in Wisconsin for 32 years. She had 3 generations of students. She touched the lives of thousands. She knew she was not going back to her earthly home for Christmas, but she would be in her Heavenly home in time for Christmas. She planned her funeral, the service, the songs, the food, including the clothes she would wear and her husbands clothes.
> 
> I'm sure you have heard that dogs can smell cancer and will nuzzle the spot continuously. Her cat started to stay away and would not go back to be cuddled until after the cancer was removed.


So sorry Joeys you had a sad day. It sounds like a beautiful celebration. Nice she touched so many lives . She will live on thru them. 
That is really something that God uses pets to alert people of cancer.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Joey, I am sorry that you had such a sad day. It is hard to help friends bear pain when loved ones die. I know you handled this well and we're happy to see your high school friend, but so sad to see him suffer this loss.

I also want to wish Solo Happy Hanukkah. It is a special time for all of us.

LukeLucy, listen to your doctor and follow his directions. I know you are impatient about your restrictions, but you need to get well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I had a good day. DH and I finalized the sale of our house in KY. DH is happy to have this task completed. I finally got to meet the buyers, a lovely couple from Louisville. They are younger than us and looking forward to the challenges of putting their own stamp on the lake house. I am just glad to be able to focus on my knitting and finalizing Christmas for our family.
> 
> We stopped at the Outback for a celebratory dinner. Tomorrow, I am pulling everything out of my kitchen cabinets and cleaning the shelves thoroughly. DH is going to clean bathrooms and all the tile floors. I am almost ready.
> 
> If I get a chance, I will knit. I started knitting a shrug using Vanna's Glamour yarn in platinum. It's for me!


It is a blessing to sell your house. My sister is building her house in Richmond. They have been working on it for almost 2 years now. That is a big load off you won't have to worry about. You are a very busy person. I am sure you will have everything cleaned out for you visit and be able to knit a blanket between now and Friday.
:lol: 
You deserve something for you . The yarn sounds pretty.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have had a Sad Day and a Happy Day. I went to the funeral of a High School Classmate's wife. Sad that she passed away from Cancer at the age of 62, Sad that I did not get to know her. Happy that the service was a celebration of her life. She taught music in a small city in Wisconsin for 32 years. She had 3 generations of students. She touched the lives of thousands. She knew she was not going back to her earthly home for Christmas, but she would be in her Heavenly home in time for Christmas. She planned her funeral, the service, the songs, the food, including the clothes she would wear and her husbands clothes.
> 
> I'm sure you have heard that dogs can smell cancer and will nuzzle the spot continuously. Her cat started to stay away and would not go back to be cuddled until after the cancer was removed.


Oh Joey how sad but how beautiful what she left others on this earth. 
I knew dogs did that but did not know of cats doing it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> I had a good day. DH and I finalized the sale of our house in KY. DH is happy to have this task completed. I finally got to meet the buyers, a lovely couple from Louisville. They are younger than us and looking forward to the challenges of putting their own stamp on the lake house. I am just glad to be able to focus on my knitting and finalizing Christmas for our family.
> 
> We stopped at the Outback for a celebratory dinner. Tomorrow, I am pulling everything out of my kitchen cabinets and cleaning the shelves thoroughly. DH is going to clean bathrooms and all the tile floors. I am almost ready.
> 
> If I get a chance, I will knit. I started knitting a shrug using Vanna's Glamour yarn in platinum. It's for me!


Oh happy day. The lake house is sold. Now that is a nice Christmas present.

Have to see shrug when done. Please post yarn sounds neat. Is it a sliver color or platinum yarn woven through the yarn?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306342-2.html

you just have to have a look at this site. The ladies cookies are so sweet.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh happy day. The lake house is sold. Now that is a nice Christmas present.
> 
> Have to see shrug when done. Please post yarn sounds neat. Is it a sliver color or platinum yarn woven through the yarn?


It has silver colored yarn made by Lion Brand:

Composition: 96% polyester and 4% metallic polyester
Weight Category: 2
Weight: 1.75 oz, 202 yds
Knit Gauge: 4 in = 24 stitches on size 5 needles


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> It has silver colored yarn made by Lion Brand:
> 
> Composition: 96% polyester and 4% metallic polyester
> Weight Category: 2
> ...


Oh I can't wait to see it, when it's done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Joey, I am sorry that you had such a sad day. It is hard to help friends bear pain when loved ones die. I know you handled this well and we're happy to see your high school friend, but so sad to see him suffer this loss.
> 
> I also want to wish Solo Happy Hanukkah. It is a special time for all of us.
> 
> LukeLucy, listen to your doctor and follow his directions. I know you are impatient about your restrictions, but you need to get well.


listen to KC, LL. I agree with her. What if you reinjuryer it again. It will then either take longer to heal or you may have to have operation to set it right.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Well, The Lord is really trying me today. A dear friend just asked me to make a fish hat. I am really tired of making them, but that's not the bad part. The bad part is that she wants me to make it for my ex-boss. The boss that hated me and made my last three years of teaching miserable. He forced me out and asked that I not volunteer in the building. And to top it off...She wants me to make it in the colors of the Iowa Hawkeyes. I am an Iowa State Cyclone. Oh my.
> 
> The good thing is that it is not for Christmas, but needs to be finished by the end of January. I know I am going to do it...it's the right thing to do. I guess he really wants one. I think I will be saying the Rosary as I knit it to keep bad thoughts away!


If you feel it's the right thing to do, then follow your heart. If your friend tells him that you made it, maybe he will re-think his attitude.

It was hard, but I learned to start saying "no" to projects that I really don't want to do for whatever reason. Knitting and crocheting is relaxing for me and when it turns into a chore, it creates negative feelings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> You forgot something didn't you. Who will be cleaning up the mess when all leave? That will keep you busy till New Years. Then you will be cleaning after that one too.


Oh no -- they should all help clean up before they leave!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Put it back on. It is too soon to be out of your cast. You don't want to hurt it again. Please.


I agree LL --- don't risk injuring the foot!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello WCK did you have a good day today, it is your day off isn't it?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I have had a Sad Day and a Happy Day. I went to the funeral of a High School Classmate's wife. Sad that she passed away from Cancer at the age of 62, Sad that I did not get to know her. Happy that the service was a celebration of her life. She taught music in a small city in Wisconsin for 32 years. She had 3 generations of students. She touched the lives of thousands. She knew she was not going back to her earthly home for Christmas, but she would be in her Heavenly home in time for Christmas. She planned her funeral, the service, the songs, the food, including the clothes she would wear and her husbands clothes.
> 
> I'm sure you have heard that dogs can smell cancer and will nuzzle the spot continuously. Her cat started to stay away and would not go back to be cuddled until after the cancer was removed.


Happy for her to be at peace with our Lord, but a sad time for her family to be without her.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> I had a good day. DH and I finalized the sale of our house in KY. DH is happy to have this task completed. I finally got to meet the buyers, a lovely couple from Louisville. They are younger than us and looking forward to the challenges of putting their own stamp on the lake house. I am just glad to be able to focus on my knitting and finalizing Christmas for our family.
> 
> We stopped at the Outback for a celebratory dinner. Tomorrow, I am pulling everything out of my kitchen cabinets and cleaning the shelves thoroughly. DH is going to clean bathrooms and all the tile floors. I am almost ready.
> 
> If I get a chance, I will knit. I started knitting a shrug using Vanna's Glamour yarn in platinum. It's for me!


Great news on the sale of the lake house, one less worry for you! And very soon you can cuddle Austen again!!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-306342-2.html
> 
> you just have to have a look at this site. The ladies cookies are so sweet.


I saw them too. She did such a great job of decorating them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello WCK did you have a good day today, it is your day off isn't it?


Hi Yarnie - it was dull and cloudy but I did get quite a bit of knitting done on a couple of cowls. Sounds like you've been missing the sun too.

This is just too cute - hope it makes you laugh like it did for me ..

http://faithtap.com/2229/dogs-wearing-booties-for-the-first-time/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie - it was dull and cloudy but I did get quite a bit of knitting done on a couple of cowls. Sounds like you've been missing the sun too.
> 
> This is just too cute - hope it makes you laugh like it did for me ..
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2229/dogs-wearing-booties-for-the-first-time/


I had to watch it twice, that is to funny. Love the one with back paws in the air, and the one on ice bowling person down.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I had to watch it twice, that is to funny. Love the one with back paws in the air, and the one on ice bowling person down.


I thought it was amazing that little dog could walk so far on her 2 front legs :lol:

I sent it to DB#3 and SIL - they have quite a collection of pets and knew they'd love it too.

How is the decorating on your room coming along?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hi Yarnie - it was dull and cloudy but I did get quite a bit of knitting done on a couple of cowls. Sounds like you've been missing the sun too.
> 
> This is just too cute - hope it makes you laugh like it did for me ..
> 
> http://faithtap.com/2229/dogs-wearing-booties-for-the-first-time/


That was funny. I like the little one walking on two feet. Why does a dog need to wear boots?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks to all who sent good wishes for my craft fair!
> 
> Another sell out! Specifically, I doubled the number of my microwave bowls to offer (sold out in ~ 20 minutes of 47 bowls last year). I literally doubled the price on each size bowl at the fair this year and *still sold out* this year! It took longer, but I came home with not a single bowl and orders for fourteen more!
> 
> ...


A Blessed and Merry Christmas to you also, KPG.
Congratulations on a fantastically successful craft sale!
Perhaps you should copyright your creations, so others cannot copy and make profit off your hard work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I thought it was amazing that little dog could walk so far on her 2 front legs :lol:
> 
> I sent it to DB#3 and SIL - they have quite a collection of pets and knew they'd love it too.
> 
> How is the decorating on your room coming along?


Well It has become a junk room again. Christmas decoration boxes collection in here. Shelfs not up. Husband has to put up new light fixture. But walls look nice :roll: To much going on here. But do know in my mind what it will look like. Haven't a clue when that will be. 
I can not believe how much I have gotten rid of in this room and still have some in the closet that must go. I want to get the quilt my mom had made of my grandmas's quiting squares and put that out on Mission bench or on quilt rack but won't do it until everything else is done.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> an acapella version of one of my favourites
> http://faithtap.com/2206/home-free-o-holy-night/


That is so beautiful. So is the church they recorded in. Thanks for sharing with us, Kitty.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: I know how much you love SHRIMP!! It all sounds yummy.
> 
> I only have a couple of days off so we stay here; some years family members from both sides have come out for a Christmas visit but not this year. We usually get together with friends at Christmas or New Years and this year will be New Year at our place.
> 
> When I was growing up Christmas Eve was always a big celebration - maybe more of a European tradition.


At my house, Christmas Eve still is the big celebration day.
Christmas Day is sort of quiet, unless we go to my SIL and BIL's house. ;-)


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> :thumbdown: to the story about returning all the toys. The only consolation is if they used the money to buy food instead.
> 
> :thumbup: to the story about the woman making coats for the homeless. She's so young and already such a blessing! Bravo to her!
> 
> ...


Suet seed cakes get the paraffin, Gerslay.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Welcome back from your very successful Craft fair Gifty....I am literally beaming with pride at your success. You worked so hard to make it happen, and the repeat customers says it all about the wonderful work that you do.
> It`s an excellent idea about patenting your microwave bowls... are you going to do that?
> I`m still frantically knitting trying to finish off the Christmas gifts I`m making. I`m so looking forward to Christmas Eve when I finish wrapping them all up.
> I finally figured out knitting in the round with DPN`s in the 1898 hat I`m making. I was determined to suss out it, and it`s not as scary as I first thought. It does take a lot longer than an ordinary hat though. I hope it will keep him warm.


Congrats on conquering the DPN challenge, WendyBee! The hats are very warm.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> As a nice bonus for this time of year, our gas prices have gone BELOW $2.00. They are at $1.98 and might go lower.


You are so lucky to live in a low tax state, Solo! This state's taxes will not allow the gas to go below $2.00 a gallon anytime soon. Our governor, Cuomo, just nixed fracking. He doesn't like prosperity for his state, yet he wants business to move in here! Go figure! :thumbdown:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> I hear you. On one hand, it's a wonderful time of year. Then...the other hand, not so good. All will be well. Just a minor bump in the road if life. Talked to Dad this morning, we had a great chat. Made me feel better.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

gjz said:


> Well, The Lord is really trying me today. A dear friend just asked me to make a fish hat. I am really tired of making them, but that's not the bad part. The bad part is that she wants me to make it for my ex-boss. The boss that hated me and made my last three years of teaching miserable. He forced me out and asked that I not volunteer in the building. And to top it off...She wants me to make it in the colors of the Iowa Hawkeyes. I am an Iowa State Cyclone. Oh my.
> 
> The good thing is that it is not for Christmas, but needs to be finished by the end of January. I know I am going to do it...it's the right thing to do. I guess he really wants one. I think I will be saying the Rosary as I knit it to keep bad thoughts away!


Good deeds never go unrewarded, gjz. Think of it as 'building a stairway to heaven', as the old song says. ;-)


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well It has become a junk room again. Christmas decoration boxes collection in here. Shelfs not up. Husband has to put up new light fixture. But walls look nice :roll: To much going on here. But do know in my mind what it will look like. Haven't a clue when that will be.
> I can not believe how much I have gotten rid of in this room and still have some in the closet that must go. I want to get the quilt my mom had made of my grandmas's quiting squares and put that out on Mission bench or on quilt rack but won't do it until everything else is done.


When you have a vision you will get there eventually. So wonderful to have your Mom's quilt on display. Do you have a pic?

We've got rid of a few things the last couple of years but still have so much "stuff". I should get tougher about saying ok to giving it away.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I had to take it off and try. I think it is ok. I cannot walk far. I am careful. I think I am doing the right thing. Thank you, Yarnlady!


Does your Dr. know you're trying to walk without the cast?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Put it back on. It is too soon to be out of your cast. You don't want to hurt it again. Please.


Yes, please put the cast back on, or talk to the dr. first to get his ok. So many bones in the ankle that it's easy to re-injure it.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm sure you have heard that dogs can smell cancer and will nuzzle the spot continuously. Her cat started to stay away and would not go back to be cuddled until after the cancer was removed.


That's amazing, Joeys. I never heard of that. I did hear of animals, cats in this case, that would gravitate to people who were dying (in nursing homes).


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I'm sure you have heard that dogs can smell cancer and will nuzzle the spot continuously. Her cat started to stay away and would not go back to be cuddled until after the cancer was removed.


I'm sorry about your classmate's spouse dying. It is a young age to die at.
The story is amazing, Joeys. I never heard of that. I did hear of animals, cats in this case, that would gravitate to people who were dying (in nursing homes).


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> At my house, Christmas Eve still is the big celebration day.
> Christmas Day is sort of quiet, unless we go to my SIL and BIL's house. ;-)


Yes for us too. I like the quietness of it. Used to be so wild when my kids were little. We tried to go to our grandparents and our parents house. No time for us and the kids. We were dragging them all over the state. Someone would always get mad if we didn't.
Is your sil and bil's house active? :lol:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes for us too. I like the quietness of it. Used to be so wild when my kids were little. We tried to go to our grandparents and our parents house. No time for us and the kids. We were dragging them all over the state. Someone would always get mad if we didn't.
> Is your sil and bil's house active? :lol:


Much more active than ours. Their kids come over with their kids, 15 people, quite a large, vocal crowd. MIL can't take that for too long. So, we don't stay very long, just long enough to see every one and have a bite or two. Our kids go to their respective 'in-laws'. I like a quiet Christmas Day, as a change of routine. Restful.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Time to turn in. Busy day tomorrow. Good nite and God Bless..........&#9829;


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Time to turn in. Busy day tomorrow. Good nite and God Bless..........♥[/quote
> XOX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Time to turn in. Busy day tomorrow. Good nite and God Bless..........♥


nite lady should head that way myself.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> When you have a vision you will get there eventually. So wonderful to have your Mom's quilt on display. Do you have a pic?
> 
> We've got rid of a few things the last couple of years but still have so much "stuff". I should get tougher about saying ok to giving it away.


no picture of quilt keep it in ceder chest. Thought it was one of the things I do want out. Why have it and keep it hidden.

I have to get rid of things to much and so much that if have not used in couple of years no will not use next year. Being tuff on myself, but not easy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor kitty in room hear meow very loud. Wants to get in window, must be something outside he wants to see. Have a cat that acomes through here at night.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> no picture of quilt keep it in ceder chest. Thought it was one of the things I do want out. Why have it and keep it hidden.
> 
> I have to get rid of things to much and so much that if have not used in couple of years no will not use next year. Being tuff on myself, but not easy.


That would be nice to put your mother's quilt on the cedar chest. Then take a pic so we can see your parents things together. I mean your new thing you bought to put your Daddy's stuff on. Can't think right now what it is called.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> no picture of quilt keep it in ceder chest. Thought it was one of the things I do want out. Why have it and keep it hidden.
> 
> I have to get rid of things to much and so much that if have not used in couple of years no will not use next year. Being tuff on myself, but not easy.


Saw a comment that you were thinking of displaying your Mom's quilt over a cedar chest. That would look nice, but be careful that it is not in direct sunlight. My MIL had a knitted afghan she displayed over a cedar chest, but it was directly under a window. It faded badly. Cloth could also shred if exposed to direct sunlight. I love quilts and display several I've made on a quilt rack (out of the sun). It is so nice to see them every day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Saw a comment that you were thinking of displaying your Mom's quilt over a cedar chest. That would look nice, but be careful that it is not in direct sunlight. My MIL had a knitted afghan she displayed over a cedar chest, but it was directly under a window. It faded badly. Cloth could also shred if exposed to direct sunlight. I love quilts and display several I've made on a quilt rack (out of the sun). It is so nice to see them every day.


should have explained it better. The quilt is inside ceder chest. Have not wanted to put it out. Kind of like saving it, I won't put it in bright light thanks for telling me that.

CB you mean the shadow boxs that brother put together or should say paid a person to put it together with Dad and his army pictures and dog tags. that I have in living room . See it every day. when I sit in my chair. He was very handsome and had lite blue eyes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Poor kitty in room hear meow very loud. Wants to get in window, must be something outside he wants to see. Have a cat that acomes through here at night.


Willie is on guard duty. Funny how it looks like cats are sound asleep and ignore most normal sounds but as soon as they hear another cat, or a bird or something that I can't even hear and they're up and at the window.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> should have explained it better. The quilt is inside ceder chest. Have not wanted to put it out. Kind of like saving it, I won't put it in bright light thanks for telling me that.
> 
> CB you mean the shadow boxs that brother put together or should say paid a person to put it together with Dad and his army pictures and dog tags. that I have in living room . See it every day. when I sit in my chair. He was very handsome and had lite blue eyes.


I was thinking it was a trunk you bought. Oh that is nice. You can look at his things every day.
I have my Daddy's Navy picture in the hall. Sometimes when I walk by I just stand and look at him and am amazed that he was so young and handsome too. :-D 
KC I have 2 quilts hung on quilt racks. I have them away from the sun for that reason too. They are not family quilts but I still love them.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Saw a comment that you were thinking of displaying your Mom's quilt over a cedar chest. That would look nice, but be careful that it is not in direct sunlight. My MIL had a knitted afghan she displayed over a cedar chest, but it was directly under a window. It faded badly. Cloth could also shred if exposed to direct sunlight. I love quilts and display several I've made on a quilt rack (out of the sun). It is so nice to see them every day.


That's a good reminder about the sunlight; it doesn't take long to cause fading. It will even fade wallpaper - when we moved into this house we saw the exact outlines of the pictures that had been hanging on the walls because the rest of the wallpaper had faded.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I was thinking it was a trunk you bought. Oh that is nice. You can look at his things every day.
> I have my Daddy's Navy picture in the hall. Sometimes when I walk by I just stand and look at him and am amazed that he was so young and handsome too. :-D
> KC I have 2 quilts hung on quilt racks. I have them away from the sun for that reason too. They are not family quilts but I still love them.


Think your thinking about Dad's army trunk using it as table in front of mission bench. Stored all my knitting books in there. This room is not that big so have to be careful do not over load it again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> should have explained it better. The quilt is inside ceder chest. Have not wanted to put it out. Kind of like saving it, I won't put it in bright light thanks for telling me that.
> 
> CB you mean the shadow boxs that brother put together or should say paid a person to put it together with Dad and his army pictures and dog tags. that I have in living room . See it every day. when I sit in my chair. He was very handsome and had lite blue eyes.


Shadow boxes are such a great way to display things; I'm glad your brother did that for your Dad's special mementos.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Shadow boxes are such a great way to display things; I'm glad your brother did that for your Dad's special mementos.


He wanted to give it to Dad, but Dad died before he could see it. So Brother said we should share it. I have it for one year then he gets it next year and so on and so on.

I like it that way we both have his memories and share it between us.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Must say good night now have to be up early tomorrow and husband just in to ask me if I knew what time it was. 

Well da on right hand bottom of screen tells me what time it is. Of course I never look at it.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm sitting here looking at my Dad's photo taken when he was 21. Taken in 1926. It was his photo taken when he became a U.S. citizen. Daddy had the most beautiful blue yes - piercing blue. Recently my GD spent the night with me. She was getting ready to go to bed. Daddy's photo is black & white. Even without color she looked at her great grandfather's photo & said to me: "Grandma, his eyes are staring at me!" She was correct. His eyes were that magnetic. No wonder my Mom fell for him. He was gorgeous.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> I'm sitting here looking at my Dad's photo taken when he was 21. Taken in 1926. It was his photo taken when he became a U.S. citizen. Daddy had the most beautiful blue yes - piercing blue. Recently my GD spent the night with me. She was getting ready to go to bed. Daddy's photo is black & white. Even without color she looked at her great grandfather's photo & said to me: "Grandma, his eyes are staring at me!" She was correct. His eyes were that magnetic. No wonder my Mom fell for him. He was gorgeous.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> You have to take good care of yourself. Let Christmas go until you get well. My son broke his ankle in football when he was 16. I was in Memphis with my dh at rehab. The quack doctor just put a boot him. My Mother and Daddy were taking care of my 3 kids during that 6 weeks. My son's ankle turns in from the bad healing .Please wait until your dr tells you what to do.


Thank you, CB. So sorry to hear about you son's ankle. Doctors can really mess you up if they are bad.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Suet seed cakes get the paraffin, Gerslay.


Thanks, Jokim...I knew someone would help me out!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, CB. So sorry to hear about you son's ankle. Doctors can really mess you up if they are bad.


I'm glad you're ankle is so much better that for a moment you took your cast off. Even happier to hear you put it back on!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> an acapella version of one of my favourites
> http://faithtap.com/2206/home-free-o-holy-night/


Thanks WCK, I love their version!

:thumbup:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> I'm glad you're ankle is so much better that for a moment you took your cast off. Even happier to hear you put it back on!


Gerslay, thank you so much for your concern!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Grilled shrimp, seafood bisque, artichoke dip, homemade salsa and cheese dips, stuffed mushrooms , homemade bread, funeral sandwiches, white chocolate covered pretzels, shortbread, fudge, Cider , cherry Dr. Peppers and turtle cheesecake.. My son brings a big salad with lots of goodies in it. My mother is bringing her chocolate covered peanuts. Oink, oink.
> What are you cooking? Or having?


Those are all on my list of favorites...is it open house?

Just one question...what are funeral sandwiches?


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

What a handsome man! His eyes are incredible.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> What a handsome man! His eyes are incredible.


Yeah, I know. Daddy had everything going for him - curly, blond hair, perfect nose, luscious lips, cleft chin - & personally a wonderful, honest, hard working man. I make him sound like a saint, but Daddy was that nice. Everyone liked him. He was the nicest man I ever met. He died 24 years ago & I've missed him every day since then. But, best of all, he loved my Mom unconditionally.
Every woman should be loved like Daddy loved Mommy.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I know. Daddy had everything going for him - curly, blond hair, perfect nose, luscious lips, cleft chin - & personally a wonderful, honest, hard working man. I make him sound like a saint, but Daddy was that nice. Everyone liked him. He was the nicest man I ever met. He died 24 years ago & I've missed him every day since then. But, best of all, he loved my Mom unconditionally.
> Every woman should be loved like Daddy loved Mommy.


I can so relate to what you write. Oh, how I think of them. Mostly, want to say I am sorry for being a difficult child... They put up with a lot.

Celebrate that you were able to have the parents you had. It is a huge gift.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I know. Daddy had everything going for him - curly, blond hair, perfect nose, luscious lips, cleft chin - & personally a wonderful, honest, hard working man. I make him sound like a saint, but Daddy was that nice. Everyone liked him. He was the nicest man I ever met. He died 24 years ago & I've missed him every day since then. But, best of all, he loved my Mom unconditionally.
> Every woman should be loved like Daddy loved Mommy.


beautiful wise man! they were both lucky to have found each other.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Gerslay, thank you so much for your concern!


We were worried about you LL. You are such an important part of this group.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

We are going to have a white Christmas and Christmas Eve in Northern Indiana.
Ms.Mother Nature is setting the tone for a heartfelt celebration.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> We were worried about you LL. You are such an important part of this group.


Gali,

Thank you so much. I have been suffering this holiday season from not having family. Have been in tears most days. So, I have kind of gone into myself. Feeling like I cannot think straight.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Think your thinking about Dad's army trunk using it as table in front of mission bench. Stored all my knitting books in there. This room is not that big so have to be careful do not over load it again.


Yes that is what I was thinking his army trunk and the mission bench.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

GG your Daddy was nice looking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Those are all on my list of favorites...is it open house?
> 
> Just one question...what are funeral sandwiches?


No open house just my family.
http://www.ramblesahm.com/2013/05/funeral-sandwiches-recipe-definitely.html


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

gjz said:


> Me, too!


Thanks GJZ.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> Joey, I am sorry that you had such a sad day. It is hard to help friends bear pain when loved ones die. I know you handled this well and we're happy to see your high school friend, but so sad to see him suffer this loss.
> 
> I also want to wish Solo Happy Hanukkah. It is a special time for all of us.
> 
> LukeLucy, listen to your doctor and follow his directions. I know you are impatient about your restrictions, but you need to get well.


Thanks KC.

Congratulations on the sale of the house. Getting that stress out of the way before the holidays is good.

Do you ever lend your DH out? My bathrooms need some cleaning.  

LL - keep the cast on until you hear otherwise. It will heal faster and better using the cast.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Thanks KC.
> 
> Congratulations on the sale of the house. Getting that stress out of the way before the holidays is good.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Solo. You all are such a wise group. My support system!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> You are so lucky to live in a low tax state, Solo! This state's taxes will not allow the gas to go below $2.00 a gallon anytime soon. Our governor, Cuomo, just nixed fracking. He doesn't like prosperity for his state, yet he wants business to move in here! Go figure! :thumbdown:


I see the ads for getting businesses to your state where they don't have to pay taxes for 10 years. How will that work out for you? I'm having trouble getting the grey cells wrapped around that.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

GG - you father was one handsome man.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> GG - you father was one handsome man.


I agree GG. He was a very handsome man with striking eyes. I forget, was he Norwegian?


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No open house just my family.
> http://www.ramblesahm.com/2013/05/funeral-sandwiches-recipe-definitely.html


Never heard of Funeral Sandwiches, but after looking at the recipe and reading it to DH, who loves Hawaiian Bread, they sound delicious. Saved the recipe to my faves. Thanks CB.! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I see the ads for getting businesses to your state where they don't have to pay taxes for 10 years. How will that work out for you? I'm having trouble getting the grey cells wrapped around that.


Only a lib could use such 'logic' and think it's wisdom. 10 yrs is a long time to come in set up shop and be gone before the 10 yr term is up. Besides that, other, already established, businesses will have to pick up the slack of the tax base and ancillary costs. They really think us stupid. Dumbing down is alive and well in this state.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> I agree GG. He was a very handsome man with striking eyes. I forget, was he Norwegian?


No. not Norwegian. He was a bit Irish. Mostly French & Cree Indian. Therefore, I'm a Métis, which is my French/Indian heritage. I have my Métis card from Canada. I'm so proud of it. There are many people here in the southern U.S. who are Cherokee. I've never met another Métis here in the U.S., but would in Canada. My Canadian cousins have their Métis cards. I find genealogy fascinating.


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

Before y'all get super busy for the holidays, I want to wish you the Happiest Christmas and the Merriest of New Years. Good health and good laughs!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

SQM said:


> Before y'all get super busy for the holidays, I want to wish you the Happiest Christmas and the Merriest of New Years. Good health and good laughs!


Same to you, SQM!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

the eyes do follow you but what a lovely smile too. GG


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Yeah, I know. Daddy had everything going for him - curly, blond hair, perfect nose, luscious lips, cleft chin - & personally a wonderful, honest, hard working man. I make him sound like a saint, but Daddy was that nice. Everyone liked him. He was the nicest man I ever met. He died 24 years ago & I've missed him every day since then. But, best of all, he loved my Mom unconditionally.
> Every woman should be loved like Daddy loved Mommy.


That is wonderful GG, that is why you turn into the women you are today because of their love for each other.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> We are going to have a white Christmas and Christmas Eve in Northern Indiana.
> Ms.Mother Nature is setting the tone for a heartfelt celebration.


Well just brag about it why don't you ;-) .

We have a green brown look so far.

Yesterday promise sun about 15 min.s of it just at sun set. Guess what sun today that was promise. No nad not here. Grey and little snow flakes. Tomorrow sun and partly cloudy. Went to beg gray and little tiny snow flakes. Not enough to do anything snow I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I see the ads for getting businesses to your state where they don't have to pay taxes for 10 years. How will that work out for you? I'm having trouble getting the grey cells wrapped around that.


About the same as it work in this town. No taxes two business closed before ten years were up. Some now coming on ten years. Not paying any income taxes puts burden on Taxes payers.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Good news got hearing aide's 

Bad news they cost more will cut back on Christmas gifts. But it is Christ's birthday so it should be just that.

Good news wow what was I missing could hear a pin drop.

Bad news I could even hear pin drop. Have to learn how to adjust volume.

Good news got shelfs with baskets in for yarn.

Bad news they gave us wrong ones. Husband has to take them back tomorrow and get the right ones.

Bad news did no knitting today

Good news I watch TV and fell asleep.

Good news I am awake

Bad news this won't last, I am tired.

So how was your day????


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I see the ads for getting businesses to your state where they don't have to pay taxes for 10 years. How will that work out for you? I'm having trouble getting the grey cells wrapped around that.


Those types of tax policies usually end up backfiring and also cause resentment with existing businesses who are then at a competitive disadvantage. Better to have less red tape and lower taxes for all businesses.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Only a lib could use such 'logic' and think it's wisdom. 10 yrs is a long time to come in set up shop and be gone before the 10 yr term is up. Besides that, other, already established, businesses will have to pick up the slack of the tax base and ancillary costs. They really think us stupid. Dumbing down is alive and well in this state.


Totally agree with you Jokim. Much better to have a fair system for all businesses and most of all to get rid of useless red tape.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well just brag about it why don't you ;-) .
> 
> We have a green brown look so far.
> 
> Yesterday promise sun about 15 min.s of it just at sun set. Guess what sun today that was promise. No nad not here. Grey and little snow flakes. Tomorrow sun and partly cloudy. Went to beg gray and little tiny snow flakes. Not enough to do anything snow I mean.


We have rain, cloud and more rain - and should have more of the same.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Good news got hearing aide's
> 
> Bad news they cost more will cut back on Christmas gifts. But it is Christ's birthday so it should be just that.
> 
> ...


Overall sounds like you had a pretty good day, a little bit of this and a bit of that! It took my Dad quite a while to get used to his hearing aids too. The first ones he got about 15 years ago weren't as easy to fine tune as the newer models from the last few years.

I did get a little bit of knitting done and will probably do some more tonight. Going to start a pair of handwarmers.

Hope you have a good night's sleep Yarnie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Thank you, Solo. You all are such a wise group. My support system!


See you have family here. We care about you. You need to listen to us and take care of your ankle.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Never heard of Funeral Sandwiches, but after looking at the recipe and reading it to DH, who loves Hawaiian Bread, they sound delicious. Saved the recipe to my faves. Thanks CB.! :thumbup:


I made them this summer when my dd came home. Everyone loved them. I had fresh tomatoes then. Wish I had some to use this time. I found a Hawaiian Bread recipe on pinterest and I am going to try to make it. Pineapple juice in the dough. Let me know if you want that recipe but let me try it first.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SQM said:


> Before y'all get super busy for the holidays, I want to wish you the Happiest Christmas and the Merriest of New Years. Good health and good laughs!


Thank You. Blessing back to you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good news got hearing aide's
> 
> Bad news they cost more will cut back on Christmas gifts. But it is Christ's birthday so it should be just that.
> 
> ...


Great news about the being able to hear. Sweet dreams Yarnie. Maybe you will see some sun tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> See you have family here. We care about you. You need to listen to us and take care of your ankle.


  :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722834014419389


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Yarnie this is for you.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. We made the trip but I've been ill with nausea/vomiting & on way to an immediate care center today. Haven't enjoyed the area yet as been in bed & close to bathroom!

Chat later, hugs.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. We made the trip but I've been ill with nausea/vomiting & on way to an immediate care center today. Haven't enjoyed the area yet as been in bed & close to bathroom!
> 
> Chat later, hugs.


Oh Janie, so good hearing from you - but sorry the news isn't all that good. Bless your heart for thinking of us when you're dealing with your health issues.

We love you Janie & never forget it.

GG


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie this is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. We made the trip but I've been ill with nausea/vomiting & on way to an immediate care center today. Haven't enjoyed the area yet as been in bed & close to bathroom!
> 
> Chat later, hugs.


Jayne saying a pray for you , So sorry.

Love and hopefully a Blessed Christmas and you are getting well.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. We made the trip but I've been ill with nausea/vomiting & on way to an immediate care center today. Haven't enjoyed the area yet as been in bed & close to bathroom!
> 
> Chat later, hugs.


Poor Janie. Feel better soon. 
I am so glad you made it there. Maybe in a day or two you will be up and out.
Merry Christmas to you too! XXX♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Good news got hearing aide's
> 
> Bad news they cost more will cut back on Christmas gifts. But it is Christ's birthday so it should be just that.
> 
> ...


 ;-) Mine was just as 'good' as yours, Yarnie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Those types of tax policies usually end up backfiring and also cause resentment with existing businesses who are then at a competitive disadvantage. Better to have less red tape and lower taxes for all businesses.


EXACTLY! Kitty.
Get rid of 2/3 of the anti business regs, and 90% of give-away welfare bennies! Left to our own enterprise, we would be an economically healthy place to conduct business, employ more people (jobs), better educated and safe place to live in!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I made them this summer when my dd came home. Everyone loved them. I had fresh tomatoes then. Wish I had some to use this time. I found a Hawaiian Bread recipe on pinterest and I am going to try to make it. Pineapple juice in the dough. Let me know if you want that recipe but let me try it first.


After you try it and like it, I'd love to have that H. bread recipe, CB. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Jokim said:


> ;-) Mine was just as 'good' as yours, Yarnie! :thumbup:


Ah soul sisters we are. good and bad hey.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. We made the trip but I've been ill with nausea/vomiting & on way to an immediate care center today. Haven't enjoyed the area yet as been in bed & close to bathroom!
> 
> Chat later, hugs.


Hugs and the warmest Christmas and New Year's wishes going out to you, Janie!
Hope you're well enough to chat soon.♥♥♥


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yarnie this is for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. We made the trip but I've been ill with nausea/vomiting & on way to an immediate care center today. Haven't enjoyed the area yet as been in bed & close to bathroom!
> 
> Chat later, hugs.


So sorry to hear that you're not well Janie. Hope you feel much better soon and have a wonderful Christmas enjoying the sun and warmth.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bet you can't guess what weather is like here today. O.k. just a hint. It's gray, no nad never will be Sun. Even Weather girl complained about it today.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Only a lib could use such 'logic' and think it's wisdom. 10 yrs is a long time to come in set up shop and be gone before the 10 yr term is up. Besides that, other, already established, businesses will have to pick up the slack of the tax base and ancillary costs. They really think us stupid. Dumbing down is alive and well in this state.


That's exactly how I viewed it. My sympathies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Well just brag about it why don't you ;-) .
> 
> We have a green brown look so far.
> 
> Yesterday promise sun about 15 min.s of it just at sun set. Guess what sun today that was promise. No nad not here. Grey and little snow flakes. Tomorrow sun and partly cloudy. Went to beg gray and little tiny snow flakes. Not enough to do anything snow I mean.


We have had only 1 day of sun so far this month. At least there is no snow or moisture to go along with the sunlessness.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So yesterday had to use public restroom. As I am opening door lady is coming out. She looks at me and said. Come on in I save a seat for you.

I was on the floor. Now that was funny come on admit it.

It is the truth not a joke I made up that is why it wipe me out.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday had to use public restroom. As I am opening door lady is coming out. She looks at me and said. Come on in I save a seat for you.
> 
> I was on the floor. Now that was funny come on admit it.
> 
> It is the truth not a joke I made up that is why it wipe me out.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Janeway,

Please get better! Thinking a praying for you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday had to use public restroom. As I am opening door lady is coming out. She looks at me and said. Come on in I save a seat for you.
> 
> I was on the floor. Now that was funny come on admit it.
> 
> It is the truth not a joke I made up that is why it wipe me out.


HaHaHaHa To me you are just as funny . You used the word 'wipe' in your response. 
toliet paper .....get it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I just love being silly sometimes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Hawaiian Sweet Bread for Bread Machine.

Ingredients:

Servings:

12

Units: US | Metric

3/4 cup pineapple juice
1 egg
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 1/2 tablespoons honey
3/4 teaspoon salt
3 cups bread flour
2 tablespoons dry milk
2 teaspoons fast rising yeast or 2 teaspoons quick-rising yeast

Directions:

1
Place ingredients in bread machine container in order directed by manufacturer.
2
Cycle: white, sweet, no timer.
3
Setting: light.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Those types of tax policies usually end up backfiring and also cause resentment with existing businesses who are then at a competitive disadvantage. Better to have less red tape and lower taxes for all businesses.


It works much like Obamacare, someone will pay, nothing is free. 
This is a rumor I have heard floating for the past few years..... businesses leaving NY could undergo a tax just for leaving because of the high taxes and regulations. another reason to get out while you can.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. We made the trip but I've been ill with nausea/vomiting & on way to an immediate care center today. Haven't enjoyed the area yet as been in bed & close to bathroom!
> 
> Chat later, hugs.


hopefully you will be out and about before long to enjoy your beautiful weather. 
Merry Christmas and wishing you better health.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

O.K. need to get busy, my house is looking pretty messy. Almost like a teenagers bedroom.yikes TL


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

galinipper said:


> It works much like Obamacare, someone will pay, nothing is free.
> This is a rumor I have heard floating for the past few years..... businesses leaving NY could undergo a tax just for leaving because of the high taxes and regulations. another reason to get out while you can.


Sounds like something this state would enact. They tried to tax retirees if they left to retire to FL or other, low tax, state. Don't know if they succeeded. Someone has to pay for the bennies they're throwing out to the masses.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. We made the trip but I've been ill with nausea/vomiting & on way to an immediate care center today. Haven't enjoyed the area yet as been in bed & close to bathroom!
> 
> Chat later, hugs.


Jane, I'm so disappointed that you have troubles yet again. I pray 2015 will be so much healthier and brighter for you. Merry Christmas!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday had to use public restroom. As I am opening door lady is coming out. She looks at me and said. Come on in I save a seat for you.
> 
> I was on the floor. Now that was funny come on admit it.
> 
> It is the truth not a joke I made up that is why it wipe me out.


 :XD: good thing you were near a toilet, huh :!:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> HaHaHaHa To me you are just as funny . You used the word 'wipe' in your response.
> toliet paper .....get it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I just love being silly sometimes.


Missed that and loved that you didn't! Best for the Season Galli!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Again, I've spent too much time reading other stupid threads -

OH, Cool! Two white tailed bucks just ran by my window! Beautiful!!!

and now have so much catching up to do here.

I've finally put the lights on the tree (it is so dense and fat it makes me laugh every time I look at it. I keep thinking it is a Disney animated tree that will start talking to me!) I put 2,000 white lights on it and only on the front 2/3rds of the tree and pushed it tight into a corner so I don't have to decorate the back. 

Have what presents I need bought but not wrapped and still have to make some gifts. Haven't created Cmas menu although I did order the PR and have thoughts in my head.

Lots to do, so will try to visit when I can.

*Best of the Season to Denim Country Always!*

(LL - don't know your update but hope your ankle is healing well)
(CB - I'm thinking of making your Funeral Sandwiches for part of the 2nd meal menu for Cmas. Sounds good and easy! Thanks!)
(WCK - just had the tresses clipped and dipped - gave my stylist two mic bowls and laughed at his puzzlement as he read the blurb I included of how to use them!)


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday had to use public restroom. As I am opening door lady is coming out. She looks at me and said. Come on in I save a seat for you.
> 
> I was on the floor. Now that was funny come on admit it.
> 
> It is the truth not a joke I made up that is why it wipe me out.


 :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

This so so beautiful.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrLoWt2tfqg Bought me to tears.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> No open house just my family.
> http://www.ramblesahm.com/2013/05/funeral-sandwiches-recipe-definitely.html


Thanks CB...they look great and sound delicious...and so easy!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Someone asked about the picture in my avatar. Here's the pattern in a PDF file:
> 
> http://com.yarnspirations.pattern-pdfs.s3.amazonaws.com/Bernat_HandicrafterCotton700_kn_blanket.en_US.pdf
> 
> ...


Beautiful colors, Bon...I love it!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Just a quick note to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. We made the trip but I've been ill with nausea/vomiting & on way to an immediate care center today. Haven't enjoyed the area yet as been in bed & close to bathroom!
> 
> Chat later, hugs.


I'm glad you trip is over but sorry to hear your not feeling well today. Hoping to hear tomorrow that your doing much better!

(((Janie)))


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday had to use public restroom. As I am opening door lady is coming out. She looks at me and said. Come on in I save a seat for you.
> 
> I was on the floor. Now that was funny come on admit it.
> 
> It is the truth not a joke I made up that is why it wipe me out.


I admit it...that's really funny!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

...enjoy!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

All gifts were wrapped and shipped earlier in the week and today we got all the cards in the mail. The house is decorated, the beds are changed, the clothes are at the dry cleaners and the bills are paid. Its unreal...I can only say that it made a difference this year that I didn't have the internet for five days. I'm sure there's a lesson in there somewhere!

Now to do some baking of breads and cookies for friends and neighbors and maybe put my feet up and enjoy a little Schnapps!

Merry Christmas...Happy Hanukkah...Kickin Kwanzaa...and may all the atheists have a very nice day next Thursday!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Grr I am so sick of knitting this afghan and hats. I can`t wait til I can start new projects.
You heard it here first.... I will NEVER...I repeat....NEVER knit with dark brown yarn again. It`s just so hard on these old eyes.
In my living room the ceiling fan light has 3 fluted glass bulb shades. The light bulb facing my desk popped sometime this morning. Because I`m so short I couldn`t reach it, so had to wait til hubby got home from work so he could change the light bulb for me.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> HaHaHaHa To me you are just as funny . You used the word 'wipe' in your response.
> toliet paper .....get it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I just love being silly sometimes.


Well it was a good wipe off . You are just wipping me oooout.

Your funny too. :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Again, I've spent too much time reading other stupid threads -
> 
> OH, Cool! Two white tailed bucks just ran by my window! Beautiful!!!
> 
> ...


As Long as tree has you to zap it sure it is fine. ;-)

Blessed Christmas to you too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Hawaiian Sweet Bread for Bread Machine.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


yummy yummy to you from me . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> ...enjoy!


Did enjoy and giggled to myself . :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Grr I am so sick of knitting this afghan and hats. I can`t wait til I can start new projects.
> You heard it here first.... I will NEVER...I repeat....NEVER knit with dark brown yarn again. It`s just so hard on these old eyes.
> In my living room the ceiling fan light has 3 fluted glass bulb shades. The light bulb facing my desk popped sometime this morning. Because I`m so short I couldn`t reach it, so had to wait til hubby got home from work so he could change the light bulb for me.


Can understand the yarn thing. Two years agao GD want scarf in black. Never never knit with those colors again.
Hope you have gotten bulb changed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> All gifts were wrapped and shipped earlier in the week and today we got all the cards in the mail. The house is decorated, the beds are changed, the clothes are at the dry cleaners and the bills are paid. Its unreal...I can only say that it made a difference this year that I didn't have the internet for five days. I'm sure there's a lesson in there somewhere!
> 
> Now to do some baking of breads and cookies for friends and neighbors and maybe put my feet up and enjoy a little Schnapps!
> 
> Merry Christmas...Happy Hanukkah...Kickin Kwanzaa...and may all the atheists have a very nice day next Thursday!


What you got it done and now blaming it on Computer. You know we are such an interesting bunch you miss us.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Again, I've spent too much time reading other stupid threads -
> 
> OH, Cool! Two white tailed bucks just ran by my window! Beautiful!!!
> 
> ...


Aw, Tidings of Great Joy back at ya' KPG!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Can understand the yarn thing. Two years agao GD want scarf in black. Never never knit with those colors again.
> Hope you have gotten bulb changed.


I knitted a black hat and it wasn`t too bad. But knitting that dark brown yarn without an overhead light made my head ache. I had my desk lamp, but it was too glaring. The second hubby walked in the door, I asked him to change the light bulb so it`s ok now lol
I have to knit the hat in green camo now as my son is getting ready to go to work in a few minutes. As soon as he`s had his shower and gone to work, I can knit his afghan again. Poor son has to work Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, and it`s very busy there - especially at night.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I knitted a black hat and it wasn`t too bad. But knitting that dark brown yarn without an overhead light made my head ache. I had my desk lamp, but it was too glaring. The second hubby walked in the door, I asked him to change the light bulb so it`s ok now lol
> I have to knit the hat in green camo now as my son is getting ready to go to work in a few minutes. As soon as he`s had his shower and gone to work, I can knit his afghan again. Poor son has to work Christmas Eve and Christmas Day, and it`s very busy there - especially at night.


Oh am glad lite is fix. You have to ask for an otto lite for Christmas. I love mine.

Sorry your son will hae to work both nights. Know how you feel Husband had to work many of those same shift . It hard enough on their bodys changing from nights to days. But holidays are the worst. Pack him something special those two days. A special treat a little gift . It will lift his spirits and make you feel better too.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also Gerslay those are some great balls of yarn. 

I am really losing it tonight.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh am glad lite is fix. You have to ask for an otto lite for Christmas. I love mine.
> 
> Sorry your son will hae to work both nights. Know how you feel Husband had to work many of those same shift . It hard enough on their bodys changing from nights to days. But holidays are the worst. Pack him something special those two days. A special treat a little gift . It will lift his spirits and make you feel better too.


Thanks yarnie 
I am rather worried about my son going to work the 11pm-7am shift next week. Especially as its supposed to snow Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. I just hope there aren`t too many drunk drivers out at that time of night. My son only passed his driving test last May, so he hasn`t experienced driving in snow yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks yarnie
> I am rather worried about my son going to work the 11pm-7am shift next week. Especially as its supposed to snow Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. I just hope there aren`t too many drunk drivers out at that time of night. My son only passed his driving test last May, so he hasn`t experienced driving in snow yet.


Well you and I will just pray for him to be safe . :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I spent this afternoon going through yarn. I have just started and already have three gallon bags to get rid of. Off they go to St. Vinnies. 

I still have 4 more boxes to go through. What was I thinking. I could knit a sweater hat or scarfs ect for every person in the world.

I am now in the yarn rehab program. Also in magazine over board retaining brain not to buy program. 

Next it will be the why and what was I thinking program for yarn impaired person.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So yesterday had to use public restroom. As I am opening door lady is coming out. She looks at me and said. Come on in I save a seat for you.
> 
> I was on the floor. Now that was funny come on admit it.
> 
> It is the truth not a joke I made up that is why it wipe me out.


 :lol: I'd be laughing too!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

We just watch a very moving show on BYU channel. The story was about Joesph Mohr the author of "Silent Night". It comes on again tonight and tomorrow. I hope everyone can tape it or watch it. 

The Story of Silent Night: The Origin Of The Hymn &#8594;
The Story of Silent Night: Joseph Mohr and Franz Gruber
Posted on December 10, 2010 by David Nelson	

The worlds most beloved Christmas Carol, Silent Night, comes from the small Austrian village of Oberndorf, just north of Salzburg. On Christmas Eve, 1818, the congregation of St. Nicholas Church heard the first performance of this wonderful music. Since then, Silent Night was been translated into hundreds of languages and sung and played in every corner of the globe. This series of five blogs tells its story.

Joseph Mohr and Franz Gruber

Silent Night was the collaboration of two good friends. Joseph Mohr, who wrote the text, was the young parish priest at St. Nicholas Church, and Franz Xaver Gruber, who composed the music, was a local school teacher and the church organist. Here is how they got to Oberndorf.

Joseph Mohr was born on December 11, 1792 and baptized in the Salzburgs famous Cathedral a few hours later. For years his birth home was thought to be Steingasse 9, but in 1998, a historian determined that the actual birth house was on the site of todays Steingasse 31. Unfortunately visiting these sites today is problematic: the actual birth house was destroyed in World War II and there is still a memorial plaque at the wrong address!

For 206 years, people thought Joseph Mohr was born in the building where this plaque hangs. He was actually born about one hundred meters away.

The future priests childhood was not a happy one. His father, Franz, was a soldier in the army of the prince-archbishop of Salzburg and was away from home most of the time. His mother, Anna Schoiber, was quite poor, and Joseph was the third child that she had out-of-wedlock. Even his godfather was not a happy figure in the childs life because he was Salzburgs executioner!

Life only began to improve for the child when the cathedrals curate took Joseph as a foster child. The boy showed an affinity for music and began to sing in the choirs of St. Peters Church and the University Church. As he grew, Mohr continued to flourish, first as a student at a well-known grammar school in Kremsmüster in Upper Austria, and later the archiepiscopal seminar in Salzburg. His ordination was on August 21, 1815, and one of his first posts was at Oberndorf from 1817 to 1819. There he met Franz Gruber.

You can visit Salzburg and see the Sound of Music sites on In Mozarts Footsteps trip to Vienna and Salzburg on May 24-June 2, 2013. Click here for more information.

The altar of St. Peters Church in Salzburg

Gruber was born on November 25, 1787 in the village of Unterweizberg in Bavaria near the beginning of the Salzach River. His father was a poor weaver who believed his son should learn a useful trade and resisted young Franzs desire to learn music. This did not deter the boy, who, unbeknownst to his father, took violin lessons and also helped the organist at his church. When the father finally heard Franzs organ playing, he relented and allowed his son to study to be a teacher. In 1807, Franz became schoolmaster and organist in the town of Arnsdorf, near Oberndorf, and in 1816 he became the organist in at St. Nicholas Church. The two principal figures of Silent Night were now in the same town.

next: The Origin of the Hymn
Share this:

12
92

This entry was posted in Classical Music and Performers, Salzburg's Musical History. Bookmark the permalink.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Again, I've spent too much time reading other stupid threads -
> 
> OH, Cool! Two white tailed bucks just ran by my window! Beautiful!!!
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to the KPG's! Love that little puppy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This so so beautiful.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrLoWt2tfqg Bought me to tears.


So beautiful; thanks CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> All gifts were wrapped and shipped earlier in the week and today we got all the cards in the mail. The house is decorated, the beds are changed, the clothes are at the dry cleaners and the bills are paid. Its unreal...I can only say that it made a difference this year that I didn't have the internet for five days. I'm sure there's a lesson in there somewhere!
> 
> Now to do some baking of breads and cookies for friends and neighbors and maybe put my feet up and enjoy a little Schnapps!
> 
> Merry Christmas...Happy Hanukkah...Kickin Kwanzaa...and may all the atheists have a very nice day next Thursday!


Good for you. Now come on over and help me finish up. I think you are right about the computer eating up my time.  :shock:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> As Long as tree has you to zap it sure it is fine. ;-)
> 
> Blessed Christmas to you too.


Can't miss a good zap


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks yarnie
> I am rather worried about my son going to work the 11pm-7am shift next week. Especially as its supposed to snow Christmas Eve and Christmas Day. I just hope there aren`t too many drunk drivers out at that time of night. My son only passed his driving test last May, so he hasn`t experienced driving in snow yet.


That's a hard shift. Prayers that he stays safe.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I spent this afternoon going through yarn. I have just started and already have three gallon bags to get rid of. Off they go to St. Vinnies.
> 
> I still have 4 more boxes to go through. What was I thinking. I could knit a sweater hat or scarfs ect for every person in the world.
> 
> ...


Our eyes are too big for us Yarnie. You're going to make someone very happy when they report what a great treasure they found at St. Vinnies.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This so so beautiful.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrLoWt2tfqg Bought me to tears.


thank you beautiful.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just watch a very moving show on BYU channel. The story was about Joesph Mohr the author of "Silent Night". It comes on again tonight and tomorrow. I hope everyone can tape it or watch it.
> 
> The Story of Silent Night: The Origin Of The Hymn →
> The Story of Silent Night: Joseph Mohr and Franz Gruber
> ...


Sounds like an interesting program, I'll try to find it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Our eyes are too big for us Yarnie. You're going to make someone very happy when they report what a great treasure they found at St. Vinnies.


I need that pin I mean I really need that pin.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Just popping in. Decorating the tree with Bailey and the rest of the gang. A great holiday video. One of my favorites. Enjoy and God Bless each of you
Hope it works!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

And my second favorite.

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

gjz said:


> Just popping in. Decorating the tree with Bailey and the rest of the gang. A great holiday video. One of my favorites. Enjoy and God Bless each of you
> Hope it works!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

wonderful music and childrens singing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We just watch a very moving show on BYU channel. The story was about Joesph Mohr the author of "Silent Night". It comes on again tonight and tomorrow. I hope everyone can tape it or watch it.
> 
> The Story of Silent Night: The Origin Of The Hymn →
> The Story of Silent Night: Joseph Mohr and Franz Gruber
> ...


Thanks for that CB

We sure have a wonderful bunch of ladies sharing Christmas music and words. I am really enjoying it.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

gjz said:


> Just popping in. Decorating the tree with Bailey and the rest of the gang. A great holiday video. One of my favorites. Enjoy and God Bless each of you
> Hope it works!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been to Salzburg. You can dance in the Gazebo, it is across the street from the house they used as the back view in the move. Also drive down the street which had the trees the kids climbed. Mozart's home is in Salzburg.
> 
> My favorite place is Handel's home in Halle, Germany. This part of Europe is the home of many famous artists and composers.


Do you have any pictures you could post Joey? I would love to see them.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I have been to Salzburg. You can dance in the Gazebo, it is across the street from the house they used as the back view in the move. Also drive down the street which had the trees the kids climbed. Mozart's home is in Salzburg.
> 
> My favorite place is Handel's home in Halle, Germany. This part of Europe is the home of many famous artists and composers.


You are very blessed to have seen all of that.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Creamy Cheesy Bacon & Potato Casserole {aka Funeral Potatoes}

Yield: 4-6 side servings
Ingredients:

2 large potatoes, cubed in 1/2 inch pieces
2 slices thick cut bacon, sliced
1 1/2 cups diced yellow onion
1 tablespoon butter

for the sauce-
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons all purpose flour
1 1/2 cups milk
1/4 cup heavy cream
3 oz. cream cheese or sour cream
salt & pepper, to taste
pinch nutmeg
1 cup white cheddar cheese, divided {such as Kerry Gold Dubliner}
Directions:

Place diced potato into a small pot. Pour in enough cold water to cover potatoes. Cover with lid and bring to boil. Reduce to simmer for 5 minutes or until they are barely fork tender. Drain and set aside. Wipe out pot with paper towel and set aside.

While potatoes simmer, render out bacon slices and brown. Remove to paper towel and pour off excess grease. Saute onions in 1 tablespoon butter in same pan until tender, 5-7 minutes. Remove from heat.

To make the sauce, place small pot you cooked potatoes in over medium heat. Melt in 2 tablespoons butter. Sprinkle in flour and whisk to create a paste. Cook 1 minute. Whisk in milk. Increase heat to medium high and continue whisking until sauce thickens. Reduce heat and stir in cream, cream cheese, salt, pepper, nutmeg and 1/2 cup grated cheese. Stir until cheeses melt and sauce is smooth. Pour cooked potatoes, bacon, onions and sauce into a large bowl. Stir to coat. Pour entire contents of bowl into greased baking dish. Top with remaining 1/2 cup of cheese. Bake at 375 degrees for 30 minutes covered with foil. Place under broiler to brown the top if desired. Serve hot.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Creamy Cheesy Bacon & Potato Casserole {aka Funeral Potatoes}
> 
> Yield: 4-6 side servings
> Ingredients:
> ...


They sound yummy. Have you tried them?


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Jokim- Nightie night! : )


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Creamy Cheesy Bacon & Potato Casserole {aka Funeral Potatoes}
> 
> Yield: 4-6 side servings
> Ingredients:
> ...


Yummmmm! That would make one feel better at a funeral!


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Creamy Cheesy Bacon & Potato Casserole {aka Funeral Potatoes}
> 
> Yield: 4-6 side servings
> Ingredients:
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, CB. Also wanted to thank you for the Hawaiian bread recipe. Don't have a bread maker but I can adapt it to hand made.♥


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Grr I am so sick of knitting this afghan and hats. I can`t wait til I can start new projects.
> You heard it here first.... I will NEVER...I repeat....NEVER knit with dark brown yarn again. It`s just so hard on these old eyes.
> In my living room the ceiling fan light has 3 fluted glass bulb shades. The light bulb facing my desk popped sometime this morning. Because I`m so short I couldn`t reach it, so had to wait til hubby got home from work so he could change the light bulb for me.


Wendy, to knit with dark yarn, without strong direct lighting, is truly a labor of the most ardent love! I applaud you for it.
Is it too late to ask Santa for a light that focuses on your knitting/crocheting?
I have a lamp, a regular 100 watt, over my right shoulder and I still have some trouble with the dark colors.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

CB, your Funeral Potatoes recipe sounds delicious. 
I may try them over the holiday. Thanks for the recipe. The Funeral Sandwiches are also something I think my family would enjoy. I love to cook at the holidays, but I am currently stressed out with holiday preparations. I am ready to eat out now.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

An awesome young woman...bring tissues!

*She Gave A Homeless Woman A Coat And Got Yelled At. Her Response Is Brilliant and Inspiring!*

http://dumpest.com/she-gave-a-homeless-woman-a-coat-and-got-yelled-at-her-response-is-brilliant-and-inspiring/


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Guess what the weather is here. 

Yes gray but new addition snow just flakes small not much just a dusting so far.

Weather man so happy we will have a white Christmas. 

Me not so much snow predicted on Wed. not suppose to be much. If they are wrong will not be going to son's house for Christmas day.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> An awesome young woman...bring tissues!
> 
> *She Gave A Homeless Woman A Coat And Got Yelled At. Her Response Is Brilliant and Inspiring!*
> 
> http://dumpest.com/she-gave-a-homeless-woman-a-coat-and-got-yelled-at-her-response-is-brilliant-and-inspiring/


So glad you put this on here. What a gift this young women gave to so many others.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, your Funeral Potatoes recipe sounds delicious.
> I may try them over the holiday. Thanks for the recipe. The Funeral Sandwiches are also something I think my family would enjoy. I love to cook at the holidays, but I am currently stressed out with holiday preparations. I am ready to eat out now.


See your still doing the job that I should be doing. Stress is not good. Slow down lady.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> See your still doing the job that I should be doing. Stress is not good. Slow down lady.


Why is it that having people (even just family) is what we need to get tasks done that we've procrastinated about for months? I am just tired of reorganizing and refreshing things.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Why is it that having people (even just family) is what we need to get tasks done that we've procrastinated about for months? I am just tired of reorganizing and refreshing things.


You too? Sometimes I invite people over to get myself motivated to get the house tidied up.  :thumbup:


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Jokim said:


> Wendy, to knit with dark yarn, without strong direct lighting, is truly a labor of the most ardent love! I applaud you for it.
> Is it too late to ask Santa for a light that focuses on your knitting/crocheting?
> I have a lamp, a regular 100 watt, over my right shoulder and I still have some trouble with the dark colors.


Thanks for asking Jokim. Hubby bought me a goose neck desk lamp last October because he could see me struggling with the dark brown yarn, and he put in a 100 watt bulb. I would have used his head lamp thingie that I`ve used in the past, but he couldn`t find it. He finally found it down in the side of the cushion on his recliner.
The 60 watt bulb in the ceiling fan light really made a difference once hubby had changed it. And as always whenever hubby changes a light bulb he says "Let there be light". He says it every single time.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Good Morning Denim Country!

I'm just getting to hanging our Christmas Cards and wondered as I was working how my creative peeps display their cards.

I hang wired ribbon on suction cups on some ugly glass panel doors (that need to be replaced) and staple our received cards on the ribbons. They are pretty and visible, and I can still read the insides of the cards.

How do you display your cards? 

Maybe I need to do something different next year.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Why is it that having people (even just family) is what we need to get tasks done that we've procrastinated about for months? I am just tired of reorganizing and refreshing things.


I have a theory. If you want your home tidy and clean, plan a house party. You'll get the cleaning done.* Then, after the party, you clean up and the house looks great, so it is time to invite folks to your home when it is clean and tidy. So you throw a dinner party. Repeat from *.

Your home will always be clean and tidy and full of friends, family, love and laughter and you'll be making memories in an extremely clean home that will stay that way. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> ...enjoy!


I just noticed the cookies for Santa are knit and the milk is yarn. Cute. :-D


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Grr I am so sick of knitting this afghan and hats. I can`t wait til I can start new projects.
> You heard it here first.... I will NEVER...I repeat....NEVER knit with dark brown yarn again. It`s just so hard on these old eyes.
> In my living room the ceiling fan light has 3 fluted glass bulb shades. The light bulb facing my desk popped sometime this morning. Because I`m so short I couldn`t reach it, so had to wait til hubby got home from work so he could change the light bulb for me.


I feel your pain. I am knitting black socks on #2 dpns. I can only work on them during the day sitting beside the window with my lamp on. Do you have a lamp beside your chair? That is the only way I can see.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> Thanks for the recipe, CB. Also wanted to thank you for the Hawaiian bread recipe. Don't have a bread maker but I can adapt it to hand made.♥


I did use my bread maker yesterday to test it. I forgot to put the honey in. But I guess the pineapple juice made it rise. It didn't taste to much different than regular homemade bread. I will try another recipe before Christmas But I am sure the honey made it taste better. Plus next time I would use butter instead of oil.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They sound yummy. Have you tried them?


No I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning Denim Country!
> 
> I'm just getting to hanging our Christmas Cards and wondered as I was working how my creative peeps display their cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> CB, your Funeral Potatoes recipe sounds delicious.
> I may try them over the holiday. Thanks for the recipe. The Funeral Sandwiches are also something I think my family would enjoy. I love to cook at the holidays, but I am currently stressed out with holiday preparations. I am ready to eat out now.


 I know what you mean. 
I may make mine up early then pop them in the freezer . They have to marinate for at least 8 hours before baking them. I am looking forward to leftovers after Christmas. I hope to have enough for that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean. I may make mine up early then pop them in the freezer . They have to marinate for at least 8 hours before baking them.


I hear CB is putting up a good meal. You should eat out at her house. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I hear CB is putting up a good meal. You should eat out at her house. :lol:


Yes come on anyone that wants to. I went back and bought more shrimp. I can't open my freezer for it falling out.  A pound a piece. We are all shrimp lovers except my mother and one grandson. I can eat theirs. Don't forget I will have plenty of cream cheese and a lot of kissey face too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what the weather is here.
> 
> Yes gray but new addition snow just flakes small not much just a dusting so far.
> 
> ...


Oh me. I hope it doesn't snow then.
It has been gray here too but not cold. Highs in 50's. Good news with warmer weather they are getting to work.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I spent this afternoon going through yarn. I have just started and already have three gallon bags to get rid of. Off they go to St. Vinnies.
> 
> I still have 4 more boxes to go through. What was I thinking. I could knit a sweater hat or scarfs ect for every person in the world.
> 
> ...


I think you will have a lot of company in these therapy programs - if the rest of us would admit we have THAT problem. :XD: :XD: :XD: I am so NOT ready to admit anything.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh me. I hope it doesn't snow then.
> It has been gray here too but not cold. Highs in 50's. Good news with warmer weather they are getting to work.


Seem to be the nor in the mid section of U.S.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> Why is it that having people (even just family) is what we need to get tasks done that we've procrastinated about for months? I am just tired of reorganizing and refreshing things.


I know you are usually so tired you can't enjoy the company. That is why we get so stressed we try to make it good for others and we get overwhelmed. At Thanksgiving all I could think about was I would be glad when it was over. That is sad to feel that way . I am beginning to understand how my mother used to think.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Jokim said:


> You too? Sometimes I invite people over to get myself motivated to get the house tidied up.  :thumbup:


That is the only time I am motivated. :-o


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning Denim Country!
> 
> I'm just getting to hanging our Christmas Cards and wondered as I was working how my creative peeps display their cards.
> 
> ...


I have country things. My Christmas card holder is a wire Christmas tree holder. But I didn't put it up this year. The kids always look at who sent us cards so I just put them in a wood sleigh we made when I don't put out the tree. I see George and Barbra sent you a card. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Good Morning Denim Country!
> 
> I'm just getting to hanging our Christmas Cards and wondered as I was working how my creative peeps display their cards.
> 
> ...


I have country things. My Christmas card holder is a wire Christmas tree holder. But I didn't put it up this year. The kids always look at who sent us cards so I just put them in a wood sleigh we made when I don't put out the tree.
I see George and Laura sent you a card. :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I just noticed the cookies for Santa are knit and the milk is yarn. Cute. :-D


Me too - went back to check - that G finds great images. I think after WCK, she is my replacement photog.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, you were of no help Yarnie! :shock: 

You should at least tack your favorites to your memory board and enjoy the pretty photos.

I know the Holidays without loved ones can be difficult but rely on your memories and the living loved ones who surround you.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I know what you mean.
> I may make mine up early then pop them in the freezer . They have to marinate for at least 8 hours before baking them. I am looking forward to leftovers after Christmas. I hope to have enough for that.


You started a trend - I'm making your Funeral Sandwiches as an addition to our second meal for Cmas.

Can't wait to try them.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes come on anyone that wants to. I went back and bought more shrimp. I can't open my freezer for it falling out.  A pound a piece. We are all shrimp lovers except my mother and one grandson. I can eat theirs. Don't forget I will have plenty of cream cheese and a lot of kissey face too.


No cream cheese at our home - great relish and bean dip though. I haven't planed my menu yet except in my head. I'll make it fantastic though when I get to it so lots of kissey face after the meal.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have country things. My Christmas card holder is a wire Christmas tree holder. But I didn't put it up this year. The kids always look at who sent us cards so I just put them in a wood sleigh we made when I don't put out the tree. I see George and Barbra sent you a card. :thumbup:


That sounds nice. I used to have a metal wreath that sounds similar - but not a proper wall large enough to display it.

Finally figured out the ribbon on the doors display years ago and it seems it work and DH loves it. When people visit they do look at the cards.

Going to a dinner party tonight - will check out the hostess's display.

Last weekend I went to the annual party of a dear friend who does the most fantastic Christmas displays throughout her home. I may have posted some pics last year, I don't remember.

Anyway, she has a tree in every bedroom, bathroom, kitchen, foyer, sitting rooms, etc. Absolutely gorgeous. They start decorating Oct 31 and finish in Dec. Only problem, she doesn't display her cards so no ideas from her!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I see George and Laura sent you a card. :thumbup:


That is because I'm something else (and _somebody_ - or is that Bonnie?)! 

Funny you noticed ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That sounds nice. I used to have a metal wreath that sounds similar - but not a proper wall large enough to display it.
> 
> Finally figured out the ribbon on the doors display years ago and it seems it work and DH loves it. When people visit they do look at the cards.
> 
> ...


How do you attach the cards to the ribbon?
Yes I remember you sawing us the home with all of her trees last year.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I feel the same way. We could have put the amount toward a bigger or nicer house (as my mother thought we should do) or now we have beautiful memories no one can take away. Even with the building construction trips, we received more of a blessing than the work we did for them.


You have your wonderful memories. We have taken a lot of trips . My kids have all of those memories too. They still talk about all the trips we took with them growing up. You have to enjoy and live life. It is not all about things. We have never regretting spending money on our vacations as a family.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you attach the cards to the ribbon?
> Yes I remember you sawing us the home with all of her trees last year.


I punched a hole through a folded over edge at the top of each ribbon (wired) and use the hole over a hook on a suction cup. Then each card is stapled inside with the edges over the card already stapled to the ribbon to keep them closed/yet displayed but still able to flip open for reading.

When taking down, remove the staples and save the cards and/or photos you wish and re-use the ribbon each year.

Thanks for remembering - I won't post pics again then.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, I've got to get back to work getting ready for Thursday.

Choose JOY everyone!


CB - love your decorated fireplace in your avatar.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I punched a hole through a folded over edge at the top of each ribbon (wired) and use the hole over a hook on a suction cup. Then each card is stapled inside with the edges over the card already stapled to the ribbon to keep them closed/yet displayed but still able to flip open for reading.
> 
> When taking down, remove the staples and save the cards and/or photos you wish and re-use the ribbon each year.
> 
> Thanks for remembering - I won't post pics again then.


Good idea to staple the cards. Duh. Never thought of that.
You can still post the pics. Others may not remember it.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love doesn't just walk the second mile. Love doesn't count the miles! It just keeps walking! And God says, "I have loved you with with an everlasting love." Jeremiah 31:3; "Love never gives up....its faith, hope and patience never fail." 1 Corinthians 12: 7.
Enjoy your day everyone. I have to get started on wrapping. Way behind. Love y'all!&#9829;


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think you will have a lot of company in these therapy programs - if the rest of us would admit we have THAT problem. :XD: :XD: :XD: I am so NOT ready to admit anything.


I'm not admitting either...When you do it becomes extremely real, I'm just not ready to carry that weight. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

I have pc problems, it's like someone has taken over my homepages,email and Twitter accounts. Was on the phone this AM with my Aussie Tech and I think he had a long day and was ready for bed, but a bit of improvement. I'm just glad I have never been on facebook. I think N. Korea has invaded HughesNet. LOL


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love doesn't just walk the second mile. Love doesn't count the miles! It just keeps walking! And God says, "I have loved you with with an everlasting love." Jeremiah 31:3; "Love never gives up....its faith, hope and patience never fail." 1 Corinthians 12: 7.
> Enjoy your day everyone. I have to get started on wrapping. Way behind. Love y'all!♥


Beautiful words CB, and you are much loved too!
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> I hear CB is putting up a good meal. You should eat out at her house. :lol:


I haven't been invited, but I'm hitching up McAllister to the Christmas buggy/ with WiFi and we should be at CB's doorstep by Easter. Leave the lights on.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Guess what the weather is here.
> 
> Yes gray but new addition snow just flakes small not much just a dusting so far.
> 
> ...


Yipeeeee for you.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> I have been to Salzburg. You can dance in the Gazebo, it is across the street from the house they used as the back view in the move. Also drive down the street which had the trees the kids climbed. Mozart's home is in Salzburg.
> 
> My favorite place is Handel's home in Halle, Germany. This part of Europe is the home of many famous artists and composers.


You have been around the world and back Joey! You do know and love History. :thumbup:


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Missed that and loved that you didn't! Best for the Season Galli!


Merry Christmas KPG, enjoy your dinner parties, and Happy New Year. TL lots to do also


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Seem to be the nor in the mid section of U.S.


I expect we will get snow for Christmas too. If it isn't much, it may make it feel more like our image of a white Christmas.


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I think you will have a lot of company in these therapy programs - if the rest of us would admit we have THAT problem. :XD: :XD: :XD: I am so NOT ready to admit anything.


My husband thinks I have a yarn problem too, but I try to keep it under wraps (in drawers and cabinets). What he doesn't stumble over, he forgets I have. I did promise myself that i wouldn't buy more until I finish three WIPs. Motivation for me, and I need it.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My husband thinks I have a yarn problem too, but I try to keep it under wraps (in drawers and cabinets). What he doesn't stumble over, he forgets I have. I did promise myself that i wouldn't buy more until I finish three WIPs. Motivation for me, and I need it.


I find empty suitcases are useful


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Good idea to staple the cards. Duh. Never thought of that.
> You can still post the pics. Others may not remember it.


Good point - I didn't remember, and I'm the one who did it!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> My husband thinks I have a yarn problem too, but I try to keep it under wraps (in drawers and cabinets). What he doesn't stumble over, he forgets I have. I did promise myself that i wouldn't buy more until I finish three WIPs. Motivation for me, and I need it.


KC, we are in the same boat. My husband does not know how much I have. We are moving and he is going to find out! Plus, I just ordered more!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KC, we are in the same boat. My husband does not know how much I have. We are moving and he is going to find out! Plus, I just ordered more!


When we sold our lake house, the buyer bought almost all available furniture (even the mattresses, which I would never do), but they didn't want the large armoire from the great room and a smaller armoire from the master bedroom. We used them for our TV's. But, the buyer had big screen TV's in mind. My DH and my brother brought them home in their trucks. Then DH hired movers to haul them upstairs and put them in a bedroom that I have turned into my craft room. I have my yarn there now, and probably could store my quilting material there too if I ever get off my behind and do it. I think DH is afraid that now I have the storage space I will fill it.

Question for you all:

Have you ever noticed when going through your yarn stash that you have lots of yarn in similar colors? I have lots of beige, lots of green, and lots of white. I have other colors, but many weights and tones in those 3 colors. It's like I forget what colors I have when I make yarn choices. At least I can see what I have now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How do you attach the cards to the ribbon?
> Yes I remember you sawing us the home with all of her trees last year.


Showing not sawing . :lol:


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> When we sold our lake house, the buyer bought almost all available furniture (even the mattresses, which I would never do), but they didn't want the large armoire from the great room and a smaller armoire from the master bedroom. We used them for our TV's. But, the buyer had big screen TV's in mind. My DH and my brother brought them home in their trucks. Then DH hired movers to haul them upstairs and put them in a bedroom that I have turned into my craft room. I have my yarn there now, and probably could store my quilting material there too if I ever get off my behind and do it. I think DH is afraid that now I have the storage space I will fill it.
> 
> Question for you all:
> 
> Have you ever noticed when going through your yarn stash that you have lots of yarn in similar colors? I have lots of beige, lots of green, and lots of white. I have other colors, but many weights and tones in those 3 colors. It's like I forget what colors I have when I make yarn choices. At least I can see what I have now.


Yes! I have teals, pinks on and on. I realize I do it with my clothing, too, that I wear. I have even the same styles and colors. That is such a great observation! My husband is going to have a nervous breakdown when he sees my yarn.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> I haven't been invited, but I'm hitching up McAllister to the Christmas buggy/ with WiFi and we should be at CB's doorstep by Easter. Leave the lights on.


I have the lights on in the windows now waiting on you. Easter is good too.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes! I have teals, pinks on and on. I realize I do it with my clothing, too, that I wear. I have even the same styles and colors. That is such a great observation! My husband is going to have a nervous breakdown when he sees my yarn.


Happy Holidays to everyone. I love you all - and you know who you are. So many of you! It is wonderful!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> When we sold our lake house, the buyer bought almost all available furniture (even the mattresses, which I would never do), but they didn't want the large armoire from the great room and a smaller armoire from the master bedroom. We used them for our TV's. But, the buyer had big screen TV's in mind. My DH and my brother brought them home in their trucks. Then DH hired movers to haul them upstairs and put them in a bedroom that I have turned into my craft room. I have my yarn there now, and probably could store my quilting material there too if I ever get off my behind and do it. I think DH is afraid that now I have the storage space I will fill it.
> 
> Question for you all:
> 
> Have you ever noticed when going through your yarn stash that you have lots of yarn in similar colors? I have lots of beige, lots of green, and lots of white. I have other colors, but many weights and tones in those 3 colors. It's like I forget what colors I have when I make yarn choices. At least I can see what I have now.


Yes I have lots of different white. beige, green and navy. I am now on the rust kick. :shock: But I want some purple but haven't bought any.Last winter I grouped all of my yarn in texture and colors.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Holidays to everyone. I love you all - and you know who you are. So many of you! It is wonderful!


Merry Christmas to you and your Dh LL. I love you too!♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Found another good song.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F756Mjxxrvc


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes! I have teals, pinks on and on. I realize I do it with my clothing, too, that I wear. I have even the same styles and colors. That is such a great observation! My husband is going to have a nervous breakdown when he sees my yarn.


LL, just tell him yarn makes you happy. I do love to buy yarn. I realized when we cleared out my inlaws home in Florida about 4-5 years ago that my MIL loved to buy jewelry (good stuff and costume jewelry), and I have inherited some of the costume jewelry due to lack of storage space. I never realized she had so much!

LL, you could tell your husband that he's lucky that you love yarn because it could be jewelry. I told my DH that, and he said, "Well, you have my mother's. Why would you need more? I said, "If I loved jewelry like your Mom did, I'd have been buying it for years instead of fiber."

I love you too LL. You are a good friend like others on D&Ps.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Yes! I have teals, pinks on and on. I realize I do it with my clothing, too, that I wear. I have even the same styles and colors. That is such a great observation! My husband is going to have a nervous breakdown when he sees my yarn.


 Do what LTL does. Use suitcases and send ahead of your move.  Or you could get those plastic bags and suck all the air out. It will be flat and won't look like as much yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> When we sold our lake house, the buyer bought almost all available furniture (even the mattresses, which I would never do), but they didn't want the large armoire from the great room and a smaller armoire from the master bedroom. We used them for our TV's. But, the buyer had big screen TV's in mind. My DH and my brother brought them home in their trucks. Then DH hired movers to haul them upstairs and put them in a bedroom that I have turned into my craft room. I have my yarn there now, and probably could store my quilting material there too if I ever get off my behind and do it. I think DH is afraid that now I have the storage space I will fill it.
> 
> Question for you all:
> 
> Have you ever noticed when going through your yarn stash that you have lots of yarn in similar colors? I have lots of beige, lots of green, and lots of white. I have other colors, but many weights and tones in those 3 colors. It's like I forget what colors I have when I make yarn choices. At least I can see what I have now.


Yes lots of greys whites and reds aqua's


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes I have lots of different white. beige, green and navy. I am now on the rust kick. :shock: But I want some purple but haven't bought any.Last winter I grouped all of my yarn in texture and colors.


I cannot wear rust. I have a great rust/turquoise/brown that I must get rid of. It is a beautiful wool, but will not use it. I have a ton of yarn.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your Dh LL. I love you too!♥


Love you, CB! Please give your DH and all your family hugs from me!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Knit crazy said:


> LL, just tell him yarn makes you happy. I do love to buy yarn. I realized when we cleared out my inlaws home in Florida about 4-5 years ago that my MIL loved to buy jewelry (good stuff and costume jewelry), and I have inherited some of the costume jewelry due to lack of storage space. I never realized she had so much!
> 
> LL, you could tell your husband that he's lucky that you love yarn because it could be jewelry. I told my DH that, and he said, "Well, you have my mother's. Why would you need more? I said, "If I loved jewelry like your Mom did, I'd have been buying it for years instead of fiber."
> 
> I love you too LL. You are a good friend like others on D&Ps.


Love you, KC. I love jewelry too. My husband won't buy me jewelry, so I have my yarn. Getting too old for jewelry. I'd loose it like I lost others.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I`m lucky that my yarn stash is in *one* Rubbermaid chest...and I can close the lid with ease.
I do have yarn in various knitting bags, but they`re my WIP stash, and doesn`t look like any leftovers. I just finished knitting with the dark brown yarn, and am starting on the camo yarm and I don`t think I`ll have any leftovers on it. 
So hurray I can finally see light at the end of a very long tunnel. I have one hat to finish, and the other half of a wash mitt for my son and I am done for Christmas gifts for 2014.
Phew!!! *wipes brow*


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I feel your pain. I am knitting black socks on #2 dpns. I can only work on them during the day sitting beside the window with my lamp on. Do you have a lamp beside your chair? That is the only way I can see.


I knit at my desk most of the time bumpy, so use my desk lamp. I watch a lot of tv shows via computer and my desk is large enough where I can drape my sons large afghan over the desk so the weight is distributed evenly.
I don`t have any side lamps in my living room where I can see to knit comfortably.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

re: Christmas card displays.
My Mother used to get some of her yarn stash to put some yarn across the walls in the living room and attach them with thumbtacks and display her cards that way.
Cheap, quick and easy.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot wear rust. I have a great rust/turquoise/brown that I must get rid of. It is a beautiful wool, but will not use it. I have a ton of yarn.


Oh those are beautiful colors together. Why can't you wear rust?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m lucky that my yarn stash is in *one* Rubbermaid chest...and I can close the lid with ease.
> I do have yarn in various knitting bags, but they`re my WIP stash, and doesn`t look like any leftovers. I just finished knitting with the dark brown yarn, and am starting on the camo yarm and I don`t think I`ll have any leftovers on it.
> So hurray I can finally see light at the end of a very long tunnel. I have one hat to finish, and the other half of a wash mitt for my son and I am done for Christmas gifts for 2014.
> Phew!!! *wipes brow*


How much have you knit this year WeBee? I am glad you are almost thru. Everyone you know must be blessed by your knitting.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> An awesome young woman...bring tissues!
> 
> *She Gave A Homeless Woman A Coat And Got Yelled At. Her Response Is Brilliant and Inspiring!*
> 
> http://dumpest.com/she-gave-a-homeless-woman-a-coat-and-got-yelled-at-her-response-is-brilliant-and-inspiring/


Awesome indeed; I hope they all do very well.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Love your new avatar CB! Beautiful Christmas display.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I have a theory. If you want your home tidy and clean, plan a house party. You'll get the cleaning done.* Then, after the party, you clean up and the house looks great, so it is time to invite folks to your home when it is clean and tidy. So you throw a dinner party. Repeat from *.
> 
> Your home will always be clean and tidy and full of friends, family, love and laughter and you'll be making memories in an extremely clean home that will stay that way. :-D


I don't think I'm up to that many dinner parties :XD: But having guests is a major incentive to tidy everything up.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yes come on anyone that wants to. I went back and bought more shrimp. I can't open my freezer for it falling out.  A pound a piece. We are all shrimp lovers except my mother and one grandson. I can eat theirs. Don't forget I will have plenty of cream cheese and a lot of kissey face too.


doesn't get better than that


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No cream cheese at our home - great relish and bean dip though. I haven't planed my menu yet except in my head. I'll make it fantastic though when I get to it so lots of kissey face after the meal.


Hope you don't have a power surge :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> I feel the same way. We could have put the amount toward a bigger or nicer house (as my mother thought we should do) or now we have beautiful memories no one can take away. Even with the building construction trips, we received more of a blessing than the work we did for them.
> 
> We are planning Christmas for Saturday Dec 27th. Our son has a refinished apartment that will be ready to rent Jan 1. So we will meet there.


Those memories must mean a lot to your kids too. I remember our family vacations too.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> I find empty suitcases are useful


 :thumbup: works for me too and a few boxes in the spare bedrooms' closets


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KC, we are in the same boat. My husband does not know how much I have. We are moving and he is going to find out! Plus, I just ordered more!


A move is a big chore LL. Are you moving far? Pack the yarn in bags and suck the air out and then in boxes or rubbermaid totes along with your clothes and linens. If it comes down to it I would remind my DH that his toys are much more expensive than mine.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Knit crazy said:


> When we sold our lake house, the buyer bought almost all available furniture (even the mattresses, which I would never do), but they didn't want the large armoire from the great room and a smaller armoire from the master bedroom. We used them for our TV's. But, the buyer had big screen TV's in mind. My DH and my brother brought them home in their trucks. Then DH hired movers to haul them upstairs and put them in a bedroom that I have turned into my craft room. I have my yarn there now, and probably could store my quilting material there too if I ever get off my behind and do it. I think DH is afraid that now I have the storage space I will fill it.
> 
> Question for you all:
> 
> Have you ever noticed when going through your yarn stash that you have lots of yarn in similar colors? I have lots of beige, lots of green, and lots of white. I have other colors, but many weights and tones in those 3 colors. It's like I forget what colors I have when I make yarn choices. At least I can see what I have now.


I loved our armoire, we sold it when we moved out here and I still miss it. I'm sure yours will be well used.

Most of my stash is in the blue and teal family with a little red thrown in.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> I cannot wear rust. I have a great rust/turquoise/brown that I must get rid of. It is a beautiful wool, but will not use it. I have a ton of yarn.


Maybe you could use it for something else - a cushion or lap robe?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m lucky that my yarn stash is in *one* Rubbermaid chest...and I can close the lid with ease.
> I do have yarn in various knitting bags, but they`re my WIP stash, and doesn`t look like any leftovers. I just finished knitting with the dark brown yarn, and am starting on the camo yarm and I don`t think I`ll have any leftovers on it.
> So hurray I can finally see light at the end of a very long tunnel. I have one hat to finish, and the other half of a wash mitt for my son and I am done for Christmas gifts for 2014.
> Phew!!! *wipes brow*


 :thumbup: You've had a marathon year Wendy!


----------



## Knit crazy (Mar 13, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Love you, KC. I love jewelry too. My husband won't buy me jewelry, so I have my yarn. Getting too old for jewelry. I'd loose it like I lost others.


I'm not a big jewelry lover either, except for a couple rings. I like funky earrings too. My DD1 has made me some. She was into jewelry making for awhile. I had a little store on Longboat Key, FL, that I bought earrings from. Loved that store. Everything was artist made - jewelry, glass, cocktail purses, greeting cards, ornaments, and knick knacks. Different artists put items in the store on consignment. Earrings sold for $15-$20. Necklaces and sets were a little more. I stop there every year. Some years I find one pair. This year, I found 3 pair, but the best thing was the owner would convert French wires to closed loops for free for me. Loved that store, but the owner was retiring and closing it by the end of the year.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> How much have you knit this year WeBee? I am glad you are almost thru. Everyone you know must be blessed by your knitting.


I`ve knitted quite a lot this year Bumpy. So much in fact that i`ve had to put two projects on hold til after Christmas..... the blue afghan with yellow cable trim for me and hubbys bed, and a burgundy red afghan for a friend in Chicago.
This year so far i`ve knitted a baby afghan, and some baby hats and booties for my sons friends newborn, some dishcloths for our niece, the Christmas afghans, scarves, hats wash mitts I bet I`ve forgotten some stuff too
And I`ve already got tons of things planned all the way til next Christmas and beyond.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m lucky that my yarn stash is in *one* Rubbermaid chest...and I can close the lid with ease.
> I do have yarn in various knitting bags, but they`re my WIP stash, and doesn`t look like any leftovers. I just finished knitting with the dark brown yarn, and am starting on the camo yarm and I don`t think I`ll have any leftovers on it.
> So hurray I can finally see light at the end of a very long tunnel. I have one hat to finish, and the other half of a wash mitt for my son and I am done for Christmas gifts for 2014.
> Phew!!! *wipes brow*


You are so lucky to have a manageable stash.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I definitely have a yarn problem. My husband has no idea how much I have. I think he is afraid to look.


Ditto. My husband does not know where I hid it. He is going to have a tantrum when he sees it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Blessed morning everyone.

Bet you can not guess the weather I am seeing today.

That's right grey and snow showers and maybe sleet. 

If this keeps up will have to get one of those sun lamps and take more Vitamin C.

Well got head head band done last night. and started boot toppers. 

I really am a last min. knitter. Must love the pressure.

As to house cleaning my secret is if you came to see me great come on in and seat and talk coffee on.

If you came to see my house make an appointment . I will pencil you in as to time to come.

should have said vitamin D. But with flu going around and flu shots only 40% effective C may not be bad idea.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you don't have a power surge :XD:


This is where I am suppose to say ZZZZZZITTTT! :lol: 
Where's Bonnie? Bonnie are you ok?It has been awhile since she was on. Jane's are you out of the bathroom yet. Praying you are soaking up the sun.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`ve knitted quite a lot this year Bumpy. So much in fact that i`ve had to put two projects on hold til after Christmas..... the blue afghan with yellow cable trim for me and hubbys bed, and a burgundy red afghan for a friend in Chicago.
> This year so far i`ve knitted a baby afghan, and some baby hats and booties for my sons friends newborn, some dishcloths for our niece, the Christmas afghans, scarves, hats wash mitts I bet I`ve forgotten some stuff too
> And I`ve already got tons of things planned all the way til next Christmas and beyond.


That is a lot of items WeBee. I am not that productive.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is where I am suppose to say ZZZZZZITTTT! :lol:
> Where's Bonnie? Bonnie are you ok?It has been awhile since she was on. Jane's are you out of the bathroom yet. Praying you are soaking up the sun.


Yes where are they and also Thumper and R U Knitting?

PLease lady post home.

God Bless everyone today.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Blessed morning everyone.
> 
> Bet you can not guess the weather I am seeing today.
> 
> ...


I like your philosophy Yarnie!

Add some echinacea a couple times a week and you'll get a little extra protection from those nasty bugs.

ps - a few blue patches between the clouds today, maybe the rain will stop and the sun might even peek out


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

A very smart dog, but some of those tricks seem quite dangerous

http://themetapicture.com/well-trained-dog/


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon everyone, it`s a gorgeous sunny day here in WV. A bit cold, but hey it`s the winter solstice tomorrow so it`s to be expected.

Ok here is Bills afghan drying on the washing line. It`s almost ready to fold and box up for Christmas.
The first part is the top edge where I knitted 20 rows, folded it over and sewed it into place.


The second pic is the side edging which I knitted separately and sewn on because I was worried Bill would catch his toes on the ends where I slipped the stitches at the edges.

The third pic is the whole afghan taken at a distance so you could see it in all its glory. Wow that afghan is heavy!!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Yikes I don`t know what happened to the other two pics...here they are again


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I learned something today at church . What a swadling cloth that Jesus was wrapped in .

This is close to the pastors sermon today. I thought I would share it with my friends.

http://living4jesus.net/dynamic/in.swaddling.htm tells that swaddling cloth used in Scripture is not swaddling clothes that a normal infant would be buried in, but rather the strips of cloth used in burial rites.

Have you ever wondered about "swaddling clothes"?

Everyone knows that Jesus was born in a manger, and the 2nd chapter of the gospel of Luke says that he was wrapped in "swaddling clothes" and laid in a manger. In fact, even hospitals today use a cloth that they call a "swaddling" cloth. Unfortunately, it's a misnomer that will soon be over 2,000 years old, because "swaddling clothes" have nothing to do with a child being born!

In the Middle East, people traveling long distances were often met with many hardships and trials on their journeys. In the event of a death in travel, the body could not continue to be transported for many days. For that reason, travelers wrapped a thin, gauzelike cloth around their waist many times. If someone died on the journey, the others would use this cloth, referred to as "swaddling clothes" to wrap the corpse in before burying them.

When Jesus was born, there was no room in the Inn, and so Mary and Joseph used a nearby stable for Jesus' birth. With no other cloth to use, Jesus was wrapped in Joseph's "swaddling clothes" - the cloth normally reserved for a person's death.

The King of Kings and Lord of Lords came into this world in a lowly manger and was wrapped with burial clothes - in truth, He was born to die. To die for the sins of all mankind.

Clearly, there can be many deeper meanings read into the significance of Swaddling Clothes. Whether all are accurate, or simply a part of our tendency to romanticize and look for deeper meaning, I'm not sure, but I thought that each of these was worth sharing.
shareimprove this answer

a

Very nice, there are always deeper meanings! You hit the literal, anagogical, allegorical and moral senses.  Peter Turner Dec 19 '12 at 3:45

I must contest such a theory. Look up the noun σπάργανον which is related to that very same verb in question, σπαργανόω.  H3br3wHamm3r81 Dec 19 '12 at 5:31

I don't know enough to argue.  That's why I included the last sentence.  David Stratton♦ Dec 19 '12 at 5:33

Our tendency to romanticize what we read may be linked to our tendency to romanticize what we write! In the case of scripture, I think it's especially warranted. The scripture writers tend not include any trivial details.  svidgen Dec 20 '12 at 16:32
add a comment
up vote 3 down vote

It's just what people do with newborns: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swaddling

We found that wrapping our children with slightly stretchy fabric blankets when they were infants tended to comfort them and help them sleep better than when their limbs would flail about.
shareimprove this answer

As we read the Nativity Story, (esp Luke 2: 7-20) Ponder the questions? Why did the angels go to the shepherds first? Why are swaddling clothes twice mentioned, "And this shall be a sign unto you, ye shall find the babe wrapped in swaddling clothes, lying in a manger."

I gave a talk a week ago, on the shepherd seeking the lost sheep, when I found the special significance of this verse Christmas Eve, it brought a special testimony of His birth as the Saviour, The shepherds would take the firstborn of the flock for the sin sacrifice offering. To stop the newborn lamb from injuring itself so it would be without blemish they would wrap them in swaddling clothes and usually lay them in a manger until they were stronger and ready to go to the mother. Thus the sign of the firstborn son wrapped in swaddling clothes lying in a manger was of special signifigance to the shepherds, who would share this incredible sign with others who could understand it! May He continue to have a significant place in everyone's heart especially on this day of celebration. Humbly, in His Eternal Love


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A very smart dog, but some of those tricks seem quite dangerous
> 
> http://themetapicture.com/well-trained-dog/


Smart dog. I could use his help sometimes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon everyone, it`s a gorgeous sunny day here in WV. A bit cold, but hey it`s the winter solstice tomorrow so it`s to be expected.
> 
> Ok here is Bills afghan drying on the washing line. It`s almost ready to fold and box up for Christmas.
> The first part is the top edge where I knitted 20 rows, folded it over and sewed it into place.
> ...


Wow WeBee. You are so talented. Bill will love his afghan! Great job as usual.
:thumbup:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> KC, we are in the same boat. My husband does not know how much I have. We are moving and he is going to find out! Plus, I just ordered more!


LL - box up your yarn and send it to the new address. Have them hold it at the new post office for you to pick up. Some things are just not meant to be known. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> A very smart dog, but some of those tricks seem quite dangerous
> 
> http://themetapicture.com/well-trained-dog/


I agree WCK. You can really see the trust the dog has for his owner when the dog jumps from the van into his owner's arms. I would imagine that that dog likes to "work" so all that training keeps him occupied.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> LL - box up your yarn and send it to the new address. Have them hold it at the new post office for you to pick up. Some things are just not meant to be known. :XD: :XD: :XD:


The perfect solution solo
:thumbup: :mrgreen:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yikes I don`t know what happened to the other two pics...here they are again


Wendy, you do beautiful work. Your friend Bill will certainly love it.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I learned something today at church . What a swadling cloth that Jesus was wrapped in .
> 
> This is close to the pastors sermon today. I thought I would share it with my friends.
> 
> ...


So interesting.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz.http://www.playbuzz.com/stephanies15/what-is-your-most-dominant-character-trait Sensitivity


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.tpnn.com/2014/12/20/class-act-former-president-puts-on-santa-suit-delivers-toys-to-kids-at-childrens-hospital/


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We have never regretting spending money on our vacations as a family.


This is my motto, have been saying it for the past thirty or so years.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> I have pc problems, it's like someone has taken over my homepages,email and Twitter accounts. Was on the phone this AM with my Aussie Tech and I think he had a long day and was ready for bed, but a bit of improvement. I'm just glad I have never been on facebook. I think N. Korea has invaded HughesNet. LOL


It wasn't me. ROFL


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Merry Christmas KPG, enjoy your dinner parties, and Happy New Year. TL lots to do also


Thanks Gali! I laughed so much last night my sides hurt. The hostess set up a bowling alley. You should have seen the adults after martinis and hot toddies trying to bowl with a kids bowling set.

Naturally, I had the best aim at the target, earned the highest score and took the prize. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> My husband thinks I have a yarn problem too, but I try to keep it under wraps (in drawers and cabinets). What he doesn't stumble over, he forgets I have. I did promise myself that i wouldn't buy more until I finish three WIPs. Motivation for me, and I need it.


I promised myself too and just bought six skeins of Isaac Mizrahi yarn to make his Plaid Scarf (knit) pattern because I was looking for the yarn for the sherbet colored blanket pattern Bonnie posted.

Like I needed more yarn/projects! The yarn is quite different and pretty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Yikes I don`t know what happened to the other two pics...here they are again


The afghan is gorgeous Wendy - the colours really pop. Bill is sure to love it!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> I find empty suitcases are useful


Oh, no. I asked DH for two Samonsite Spinner Suitcases for Christmas. I have three suitcases already but they wobble and are pull behinds that sit empty until I travel. What have I been thinking ...

Probably another trip in January and then storage!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I learned something today at church . What a swadling cloth that Jesus was wrapped in .
> 
> This is close to the pastors sermon today. I thought I would share it with my friends.
> 
> ...


That was interesting; thanks CB.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> KC, we are in the same boat. My husband does not know how much I have. We are moving and he is going to find out! Plus, I just ordered more!


Pack your stash in boxes when he isn't watching, label them with a Sharpie, with Bath, Hobbies, Kitchen, etc., and do all the unpacking and putting things in place yourself in your new home.

All my stash is in one room, my designated craft studio, so I can't hide a thing. I still catch heck but that's OK, DH has a stashing hobby too that I can pick on.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> Question for you all:
> 
> Have you ever noticed when going through your yarn stash that you have lots of yarn in similar colors? I have lots of beige, lots of green, and lots of white. I have other colors, but many weights and tones in those 3 colors. It's like I forget what colors I have when I make yarn choices. At least I can see what I have now.


Not me, I have all colors and it doesn't seem to favor any color pallet. I tend to like the cool and jewel tones, so don't have lots of neutrals, browns, tans, etc., but do use them for contrast. Also because I knit and gift so much and sometimes sell what I've made, I buy all colors and textures to please other's tastes, not just my own.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Happy Holidays to everyone. I love you all - and you know who you are. So many of you! It is wonderful!


Oh, but I do! The Libs tell me all the time so much about myself. I've learned so much of who and what I am from them. So much so, I don't even recognize myself. However, because they say it, I must believe same. :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Knit crazy said:


> LL, just tell him yarn makes you happy. I do love to buy yarn. I realized when we cleared out my inlaws home in Florida about 4-5 years ago that my MIL loved to buy jewelry (good stuff and costume jewelry), and I have inherited some of the costume jewelry due to lack of storage space. I never realized she had so much!
> 
> LL, you could tell your husband that he's lucky that you love yarn because it could be jewelry. I told my DH that, and he said, "Well, you have my mother's. Why would you need more? I said, "If I loved jewelry like your Mom did, I'd have been buying it for years instead of fiber."
> 
> I love you too LL. You are a good friend like others on D&Ps.


Any suggestion if you love both yarn and jewelry? How about fabric? I need help ... Love y'all Denim Country!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I`m lucky that my yarn stash is in *one* Rubbermaid chest...and I can close the lid with ease.
> I do have yarn in various knitting bags, but they`re my WIP stash, and doesn`t look like any leftovers. I just finished knitting with the dark brown yarn, and am starting on the camo yarm and I don`t think I`ll have any leftovers on it.
> So hurray I can finally see light at the end of a very long tunnel. I have one hat to finish, and the other half of a wash mitt for my son and I am done for Christmas gifts for 2014.
> Phew!!! *wipes brow*


You amaze me with all you accomplish. I'm still filling orders received after my fair and working on items to give as Cmas gifts needed for my guests on Cmas Day. I work well under the gun but am starting to get nervous. Busy next two days yet here I am on KP!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Quiz.http://www.playbuzz.com/stephanies15/what-is-your-most-dominant-character-trait Sensitivity


Sensitivity for me too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> re: Christmas card displays.
> My Mother used to get some of her yarn stash to put some yarn across the walls in the living room and attach them with thumbtacks and display her cards that way.
> Cheap, quick and easy.


Never thought of that. I like to mix things up using the same decorations and using in different places, ways or with new embellishments.

We have a tradition in our family that an ornament is bought each year and always if a nice one found when traveling to a new destination. Then only the family decorates the tree and we talk about the times and memories of the history of each ornament. Of course, many are gifts from family members or friends, too. I love our time together. I always love that part of our Cmas traditions, and it is always so special. This year I lost it with an ornament which is the last thing my Mom gave to me from her medical bed in a rehab center before she passed away. Still, it is a cherished reminded of her and her sweet spirit and all she means to me.

Tonight I took pictures of some of the most meaningful ornaments on our tree. I decided if something were to happen to our ornaments, we would be lost.

Perhaps I'll share some of the pics and brief stories of those y'all may find interesting.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Well, that never happened before to me - dbl post deleted.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I don't think I'm up to that many dinner parties :XD: But having guests is a major incentive to tidy everything up.


It is the only way I've discovered to keep my house the way I'd like it to be. Doesn't mean I succeed!

I've thought about hiring a cleaning service and realized I'd clean up before they showed up to clean.

Something doesn't seem right in that scenario.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gali! I laughed so much last night my sides hurt. The hostess set up a bowling alley. You should have seen the adults after martinis and hot toddies trying to bowl with a kids bowling set.
> 
> Naturally, I had the best aim at the target, earned the highest score and took the prize. :-D


Of course -- you and bowling balls have a natural affinity! :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Hope you don't have a power surge :XD:


Now, just a minute here!

I have 2,000 lights on our big, fat, dense, hilarious tree.

I still have the power to light up lots of other spaces that are decorated and if time, will add more light.

As long as I save enough energy to cook the meal, "Let there be Light!"

I saw my BFF at the Saturday party. The last time I saw her I nearly killed her with my long fingernails. Story for another time. Of course, we with others, laughed so hard at the dinner party on Sat, she had to make several runs to the restroom. Never fails for me to light up a party!

.... where _is_ that darn bowling ball .... ha! I just realized we *bowled* at the party Saturday! How appropriate - didn't even click until this second. :XD: :-D


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I promised myself too and just bought six skeins of Isaac Mizrahi yarn to make his Plaid Scarf (knit) pattern because I was looking for the yarn for the sherbet colored blanket pattern Bonnie posted.
> 
> Like I needed more yarn/projects! The yarn is quite different and pretty.


I haven't seen it, let us know how you like working with it -- and of course, pics of finished project please.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :thumbup: works for me too and a few boxes in the spare bedrooms' closets


That's not what Mr. WCK said ... :shock:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I loved our armoire, we sold it when we moved out here and I still miss it. I'm sure yours will be well used.
> 
> Most of my stash is in the blue and teal family with a little red thrown in.


I love turquoise and red together and navy and teal and white together. Beautiful combos!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> Ditto. My husband does not know where I hid it. He is going to have a tantrum when he sees it.


Consider his health and mental state and don't stress him or let him see it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> This is where I am suppose to say ZZZZZZITTTT! :lol:


you did


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Yikes I don`t know what happened to the other two pics...here they are again


Gorgeous work WBee. Amazing! You must feel such an accomplishment to have finished such a project and on time! Good for you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Never thought of that. I like to mix things up using the same decorations and using in different places, ways or with new embellishments.
> 
> We have a tradition in our family that an ornament is bought each year and always if a nice one found when traveling to a new destination. Then only the family decorates the tree and we talk about the times and memories of the history of each ornament. Of course, many are gifts from family members or friends, too. I love our time together. I always love that part of our Cmas traditions, and it is always so special. This year I lost it with an ornament which is the last thing my Mom gave to me from her medical bed in a rehab center before she passed away. Still, it is a cherished reminded of her and her sweet spirit and all she means to me.
> 
> ...


Would love to see the ornaments and hear their story - please share.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> LL - box up your yarn and send it to the new address. Have them hold it at the new post office for you to pick up. Some things are just not meant to be known. :XD: :XD: :XD:


My twin - so smart and wickedly funny.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I really wanted to keep this to myself til Christmas Eve. I have 2 wonderful stories to tell you all that would make you believe in miracles...Christmas miracles. But I`m just too excited to keep one of my miracles to myself anymore.
Three years ago Bills daughter in law Ashley was pregnant with twins, and she tragically lost them both in her 6th month. But now I`m so happy and thrilled to announce that Ashley is pregnant again. What a wonderful thing to happen at Christmastime. I am just so thrilled....so thrilled in fact that I burst into tears when hubby told me yesterday, but they were happy tears.
So now next month I have a new project to design. He or she will be the best dressed baby in this County. The baby is due June 21st...summer solstice.
They have a new home, so no bad memories of their tragic loss. It`s a fixer upper, and I told Billy, Bills son not to let Ashley lift anything heavier than the tv remote from now on.
Babies are a true gift from God. &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is the only way I've discovered to keep my house the way I'd like it to be. Doesn't mean I succeed!
> 
> I've thought about hiring a cleaning service and realized I'd clean up before they showed up to clean.
> 
> Something doesn't seem right in that scenario.


That's my problem too. DH wanted to hire a cleaning service to help me out when he was working away from home and he could just roll eyes when I told him it wouldn't work because I would have to clean before they came :roll: - can't help it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gorgeous work WBee. Amazing! You must feel such an accomplishment to have finished such a project and on time! Good for you.


Thanks so much Gifty. ♥
I am just chomping at the bit to get your Mums needle set out of my craft drawer to start designing more afghans.
Still slogging away with my sons afghan, but I only have a few rows to go then it`s complete.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Now, just a minute here!
> 
> I have 2,000 lights on our big, fat, dense, hilarious tree.
> 
> ...


 :XD: I caught that one right away!!! I'll never look at bowling balls the same way again.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> That's not what Mr. WCK said ... :shock:


 :lol: but he exaggerates!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Of course -- you and bowling balls have a natural affinity! :lol:


Yes, yes I do! We talked about doing a bowling party for New Year's Eve. Seems to be the trending thing with this group of friends. I only wish I had the 'power' to throw a strike every box.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I really wanted to keep this to myself til Christmas Eve. I have 2 wonderful stories to tell you all that would make you believe in miracles...Christmas miracles. But I`m just too excited to keep one of my miracles to myself anymore.
> Three years ago Bills daughter in law Ashley was pregnant with twins, and she tragically lost them both in her 6th month. But now I`m so happy and thrilled to announce that Ashley is pregnant again. What a wonderful thing to happen at Christmastime. I am just so thrilled....so thrilled in fact that I burst into tears when hubby told me yesterday, but they were happy tears.
> So now next month I have a new project to design. He or she will be the best dressed baby in this County. The baby is due June 21st...summer solstice.
> They have a new home, so no bad memories of their tragic loss. It`s a fixer upper, and I told Billy, Bills son not to let Ashley lift anything heavier than the tv remote from now on.
> Babies are a true gift from God. ♥♥


Wonderful news Wendy! I know there will be a lot of love going into that new design! Prayers for Ashley and the new baby.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I haven't seen it, let us know how you like working with it -- and of course, pics of finished project please.


Better that I take photos tomorrow of the yarn and pattern and post those. I have so many knitting projects lined up, you'll be waiting a long time for the finished project. I love everything I buy, and still wish to make every project purchased. Including the Noro yarn cowl and things I got at your shop.

That yarn has slubs and is kinda coarse but still pretty if that makes sense. In the directions, one stitch sounds a bit nuts, but I liked the plaid pattern. I'll try to take pics and post tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Yes, yes I do! We talked about doing a bowling party for New Year's Eve. Seems to be the trending thing with this group of friends. I only wish I had the 'power' to throw a strike every box.


There was a bowling alley a couple of blocks from our house when I was a kid and for years that was a regular Sun. afternoon event -- family bowling. Two of my brothers even had part-time and/or summer jobs working there.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see the ornaments and hear their story - please share.


OK, will do some over time. I still have pics from July (Canada vacation) I haven't retrieved/posted for you to see. Am I in trouble with you? :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I really wanted to keep this to myself til Christmas Eve. I have 2 wonderful stories to tell you all that would make you believe in miracles...Christmas miracles. But I`m just too excited to keep one of my miracles to myself anymore.
> Three years ago Bills daughter in law Ashley was pregnant with twins, and she tragically lost them both in her 6th month. But now I`m so happy and thrilled to announce that Ashley is pregnant again. What a wonderful thing to happen at Christmastime. I am just so thrilled....so thrilled in fact that I burst into tears when hubby told me yesterday, but they were happy tears.
> So now next month I have a new project to design. He or she will be the best dressed baby in this County. The baby is due June 21st...summer solstice.
> They have a new home, so no bad memories of their tragic loss. It`s a fixer upper, and I told Billy, Bills son not to let Ashley lift anything heavier than the tv remote from now on.
> Babies are a true gift from God. ♥♥


Fantastic news - the true miracles of God's Love that are ongoing. I'm so happy for you, the Bills and Ashley.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, will do some over time. I still have pics from July (Canada vacation) I haven't retrieved/posted for you to see. Am I in trouble with you? :-D


Lucky for you I have good intentions that I fall behind on too :XD: When you do post them, it will be like reliving our visit to the Gardens, so something to look forward to.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That's my problem too. DH wanted to hire a cleaning service to help me out when he was working away from home and he could just roll eyes when I told him it wouldn't work because I would have to clean before they came :roll: - can't help it.


What is wrong with us? Perhaps pride and too embarrassed to know someone has to clean up after us?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Thanks so much Gifty. ♥
> I am just chomping at the bit to get your Mums needle set out of my craft drawer to start designing more afghans.
> Still slogging away with my sons afghan, but I only have a few rows to go then it`s complete.


Yah! I knew you'd make good use of them. Six more mic bowls for me and then a clean up, purchase of menu items, the baking and enjoyment of the Holiday.

Apologies in advance for being late sending my Christmas Greetings to Denim Country!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> It is the only way I've discovered to keep my house the way I'd like it to be. Doesn't mean I succeed!
> 
> I've thought about hiring a cleaning service and realized I'd clean up before they showed up to clean.
> 
> Something doesn't seem right in that scenario.


I used to do the same thing when I had a lady that worked for me.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: I caught that one right away!!! I'll never look at bowling balls the same way again.


See, I'm too close to the action, to have noticed.

I literally thought about it (bowling and bowling bowl fiasco and bowling for NYE) after you and CB teased me about my electrifying abilities.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Of course -- you and bowling balls have a natural affinity! :lol:


 :lol: :XD: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: but he exaggerates!


uh, huh!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> There was a bowling alley a couple of blocks from our house when I was a kid and for years that was a regular Sun. afternoon event -- family bowling. Two of my brothers even had part-time and/or summer jobs working there.


My parents were great bowlers and were on leagues for years. I went to the playroom at the bowling alley for many Monday mornings with my Mom when a toddler and early childhood.

I'm not a good bowler but good enough to enjoy the game.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I really wanted to keep this to myself til Christmas Eve. I have 2 wonderful stories to tell you all that would make you believe in miracles...Christmas miracles. But I`m just too excited to keep one of my miracles to myself anymore.
> Three years ago Bills daughter in law Ashley was pregnant with twins, and she tragically lost them both in her 6th month. But now I`m so happy and thrilled to announce that Ashley is pregnant again. What a wonderful thing to happen at Christmastime. I am just so thrilled....so thrilled in fact that I burst into tears when hubby told me yesterday, but they were happy tears.
> So now next month I have a new project to design. He or she will be the best dressed baby in this County. The baby is due June 21st...summer solstice.
> They have a new home, so no bad memories of their tragic loss. It`s a fixer upper, and I told Billy, Bills son not to let Ashley lift anything heavier than the tv remote from now on.
> Babies are a true gift from God. ♥♥


That is great news WeBee. I know you will have your needles flying to dress the baby. You are a dear friend and neighbor.♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's my problem too. DH wanted to hire a cleaning service to help me out when he was working away from home and he could just roll eyes when I told him it wouldn't work because I would have to clean before they came :roll: - can't help it.


Dh fussed at me for doing it. He also kidded me about having Charlotte's coke chilled for her.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Lucky for you I have good intentions that I fall behind on too :XD: When you do post them, it will be like reliving our visit to the Gardens, so something to look forward to.


When I post, I'll do so on my Photo thread and let you know on this thread. I enjoy reliving every moment myself.  It was such a fantastic trip. I so wish we had more time to hang with you, help you in the store, and just get to know you and Mr better.

We did buy an ornament at Lake Louise in which I must place our photo tomorrow. The ornament is on the tree, was discussed when placed but still says "place photo here."


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I used to do the same thing when I had a lady that worked for me.


See, we all have too much pride to have someone clean up our messes. We're messed up!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> See, I'm too close to the action, to have noticed.
> 
> I literally thought about it (bowling and bowling bowl fiasco and bowling for NYE) after you and CB teased me about my electrifying abilities.


But we enjoy your electrifying abilities.ZITTZit :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh fussed at me for doing it. He also kidded me about having Charlotte's coke chilled for her.


  :roll: what a group we are!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol: :XD: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


The plastic bowling ball at the party was too large to grasp in my adult hand and the holes not deep enough for adult fingers.

What a riot trying to use the set, but we had a lot of laughs. I had to set up the pins as the other guests kept knocking them over as they tried to set them up - losers. 

At the dinner table, it was agreed that we would pass the dinner plates and each person serve the dish near them rather than pass the hot dishes around the table. Stupid me, when I got no dinner plate to fill but a spinach/pecan/mandarin/cranberry salad, I served myself some salad on my charger plate!

That's when the party started ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is great news WeBee. I know you will have your needles flying to dress the baby. You are a dear friend and neighbor.♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Dh fussed at me for doing it. He also kidded me about having Charlotte's coke chilled for her.


Always serving others - that's you CB!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have something to share with Denim Country. Nothing as good as Webee's new baby. The hats I made my great nephews were used on their Christmas cards. I was so trilled to see it when I got my Christmas card. The boys were so cute in their Santa and Rudolph hat. The only thing the band was turned up to high and you could see where I joined the colors on the Santa hat. But still I loved it.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> But we enjoy your electrifying abilities.ZITTZit :lol:


No, you like to make fun of my electrifying abilities.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> The plastic bowling ball at the party was too large to grasp in my adult hand and the holes not deep enough for adult fingers.
> 
> What a riot trying to use the set, but we had a lot of laughs. I had to set up the pins as the other guests kept knocking them over as they tried to set them up - losers.
> 
> ...


Lol you ate off the charger plate? Too funny. Sounds like something I would do.
I love the quote. "That's when the party started". :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have something to share with Denim Country. Nothing as good as Webee's new baby. The hats I made my great nephews were used on their Christmas cards. I was so trilled to see it when I got my Christmas card. The boys were so cute in their Santa and Rudolph hat. The only thing the band was turned up to high and you could see where I joined the colors on the Santa hat. But still I loved it.


 :thumbup: Such a nice feeling when your work is loved. The extra turnup on the hats means that they'll probably fit them next year too --- bonus!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :roll: what a group we are!


Get this, when I was single and bought my own home, I had a roommate that was a cleaning lady (her own business).

She would organize our kitchen, my bedroom wardrobes, drawers, lingerie, socks, everything to perfection!

I used to make jewelry of glass and plastic in a, wait for it, ELECTRIC frying pan. One day after I returned from work, she told me she had spent hours trying to remove the glass/plastic in the pan and she absolutely refused to allow anyone in the house to cook in THAT PAN! I couldn't stop laughing long enough to tell her it was a 'only for jewelry' pan.

That's when the party started ...  See the pattern here?

BTW: That very roommate, is married to a guy she met while she, another and me went dancing one night. She is also the friend her decorates her gorgeous home to the hilt each year at Christmas; the one who I've spoken about and shared some photos.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No, you like to make fun of my electrifying abilities.


If the shoe fits ....


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have something to share with Denim Country. Nothing as good as Webee's new baby. The hats I made my great nephews were used on their Christmas cards. I was so trilled to see it when I got my Christmas card. The boys were so cute in their Santa and Rudolph hat. The only thing the band was turned up to high and you could see where I joined the colors on the Santa hat. But still I loved it.


How sweet! Next time, make sure they allow you to pose your work perfectly. You must be so happy and proud. I'm thrilled for you that your family thought so much of your hats they wore them for the family photo.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Lol you ate off the charger plate? Too funny. Sounds like something I would do.
> I love the quote. "That's when the party started". :lol: :lol: :lol:


NOOO. I got confused and put some salad on the charger plate in front of me. Immediately realized what I had done and put an immediate halt to the dinner plates being filled and past around the dinner table. Everyone had to wait until I cleared my charger plate and was able to pass the plates again. You can count on me to make things fun and exciting. I should mention no one gets hurt but something is bound to happen if I'm around!

That's why I get invited to all the parties - I'm the party starter!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> If the shoe fits ....


OMG :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

My hair NEVER looks like that, WCK.

Plus, I'm a dog person ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> See, we all have too much pride to have someone clean up our messes. We're messed up!


I am more embarrassed than prideful. I always clean before a repairman comes too. I pull out the appliance so I can clean before they come. :roll: :lol: 
When we first got married I didn't have a dishwasher. I had a picky nosy friend come over . She called to tell me she was coming over. I had cooked a big meal and hadn't washed dishes yet. I put them in the oven to hide them. Would you believe she looked in my oven and saw them. No wonder I have a phobia about cleaning. :shock: She gave me mental problems. :-o


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am more embarrassed than prideful. I always clean before a repairman comes too. I pull out the appliance so I can clean before they come. :roll: :lol:
> When we first got married I didn't have a dishwasher. I had a picky nosy friend come over . She called to tell me she was coming over. I had cooked a big meal and hadn't washed dishes yet. I put them in the oven to hide them. Would you believe she looked in my oven and saw them. No wonder I have a phobia about cleaning. :shock: She gave me mental problems. :-o


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Goodness, I would have put HER in the oven and closed the door. Can't stand nosy people! She was supposed to be visiting you, not looking at your home and cleaning ability.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

OK, ladies, I have busy days ahead. Tonight was fun to meet up again - later. Choose Joy!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Get this, when I was single and bought my own home, I had a roommate that was a cleaning lady (her own business).
> 
> She would organize our kitchen, my bedroom wardrobes, drawers, lingerie, socks, everything to perfection!
> 
> ...


 :lol: 
My kids were close in age. My mother couldn't stand that I had a messy house when they were little. She would come over to give me lessons on cleaning. Like take a yardstick and run under your washing machine to get the fuss out. I told her it was hard enough to keep things picked up much less clean under things. She would scrub the wall paper off my wall. I am not kidding . She is a hyper cleaner . She didn't do crafts or play with us as kids. She doesn't understand. I know the important things in life. :lol: Mr Clean is not my best friend.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Night WCK and KPG. Sweet dreams of sugar plums and cream cheese. XX&#9829;


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:
> My kids were close in age. My mother couldn't stand that I had a messy house when they were little. She would come over to give me lessons on cleaning. Like take a yardstick and run under your washing machine to get the fuss out. I told her it was hard enough to keep things picked up much less clean under things. She would scrub the wall paper off my wall. I am not kidding . She is a hyper cleaner . She didn't do crafts or play with us as kids. She doesn't understand. I know the important things in life. :lol: Mr Clean is not my best friend.


CB - if my mom, she would have been under the washing machine :-D Don't get me wrong, I like a clean house and everything in its place. Yet, I'd rather folks come to visit me and not our home.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night WCK and KPG. Sweet dreams of sugar plums and cream cheese. XX♥


Oh, one more thing. Sat party hostess had on the 'pickins' table cream cheese with Hot Pepper Jelly on top (served on crackers). Delish - so simple too.

Just had to mention cream cheese to cater to those with no taste!

and that's when the fight started ....


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OMG :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> My hair NEVER looks like that, WCK.
> 
> Plus, I'm a dog person ...


you asked ..


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> you asked ..


it looks like a scared porcupine!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am more embarrassed than prideful. I always clean before a repairman comes too. I pull out the appliance so I can clean before they come. :roll: :lol:
> When we first got married I didn't have a dishwasher. I had a picky nosy friend come over . She called to tell me she was coming over. I had cooked a big meal and hadn't washed dishes yet. I put them in the oven to hide them. Would you believe she looked in my oven and saw them. No wonder I have a phobia about cleaning. :shock: She gave me mental problems. :-o


Now that is nervy! Was she ever invited back?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:
> My kids were close in age. My mother couldn't stand that I had a messy house when they were little. She would come over to give me lessons on cleaning. Like take a yardstick and run under your washing machine to get the fuss out. I told her it was hard enough to keep things picked up much less clean under things. She would scrub the wall paper off my wall. I am not kidding . She is a hyper cleaner . She didn't do crafts or play with us as kids. She doesn't understand. I know the important things in life. :lol: Mr Clean is not my best friend.


My Mom was a neat freak too but not to that extreme - and she never cleaned our houses unless we needed help for some reason.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Night WCK and KPG. Sweet dreams of sugar plums and cream cheese. XX♥


Nite CB; sleep well


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Enjoy.http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203543094283351&set=vb.1394460788&type=2&theater


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nite CB; sleep well


Night friend. Love that.XX


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Enjoy.http://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10203543094283351&set=vb.1394460788&type=2&theater


I did enjoy it; the band was great, but the lights were so beautiful too.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have something to share with Denim Country. Nothing as good as Webee's new baby. The hats I made my great nephews were used on their Christmas cards. I was so trilled to see it when I got my Christmas card. The boys were so cute in their Santa and Rudolph hat. The only thing the band was turned up to high and you could see where I joined the colors on the Santa hat. But still I loved it.


My heartfelt congratulations Bumpy. 
That`s a huge testament on how much your great nephews (and their parents) loved the hats you made them. In many many many years to come when we`re all knitting and chatting up in Heaven, your great nephews grandkids will be shown that photo and the hats would be admired all over again


----------



## saraibram (Nov 12, 2014)

I don't want to be a pest and if you don't want to answer it's okay, but what does FF Wearing Denim and Pearls mean?

Are you a private group, or what?

Thanks!


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

saraibram said:


> I don't want to be a pest and if you don't want to answer it's okay, but what does FF Wearing Denim and Pearls mean?
> 
> Are you a private group, or what?
> 
> Thanks!


Not a private group. We do not debate. We are kind to one another. We are a politically conservative group. Lots of kindness and support here.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WCK; Here is the yarn I bought for the pattern. I'll probably need your help on the funky stitch if I cannot figure out the directions. Say Cream Cheese! (because we can and it's fun)


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Phew! I'm exhausted...we finally got all the outside lights up! What do you think, do we have enough?


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK; Here is the yarn I bought for the pattern. I'll probably need your help on the funky stitch if I cannot figure out the directions. Say Cream Cheese! (because we can and it's fun)


I love the scarf...!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Nite CB; sleep well


Oh my gosh...kissy face _and_ cream cheese...perfection!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Phew! I'm exhausted...we finally got all the outside lights up! What do you think, do we have enough?


My eyes! Try again, ease up just a bit. I know, I'm the ELECTRIFIER !

Darn you, I can't stay and play. Catch you later ...


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> I love the scarf...!


I do too - I went to see what the yarns and colors looked like in the pretty blanket pattern Bonnie posted.

I couldn't find any of the proper colors in the stores, did see them (except for the twists) online, and bought instead, that yarn and pattern for the plaid infinity scarf.

Cannot wait to make it - after everything else I have first!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I really wanted to keep this to myself til Christmas Eve. I have 2 wonderful stories to tell you all that would make you believe in miracles...Christmas miracles. But I`m just too excited to keep one of my miracles to myself anymore.
> Three years ago Bills daughter in law Ashley was pregnant with twins, and she tragically lost them both in her 6th month. But now I`m so happy and thrilled to announce that Ashley is pregnant again. What a wonderful thing to happen at Christmastime. I am just so thrilled....so thrilled in fact that I burst into tears when hubby told me yesterday, but they were happy tears.
> So now next month I have a new project to design. He or she will be the best dressed baby in this County. The baby is due June 21st...summer solstice.
> They have a new home, so no bad memories of their tragic loss. It`s a fixer upper, and I told Billy, Bills son not to let Ashley lift anything heavier than the tv remote from now on.
> Babies are a true gift from God. ♥♥


Praise God...what wonderful news! I pray that mother and child will do fine and that there will be no complications, only a happy delivery come June!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have something to share with Denim Country. Nothing as good as Webee's new baby. The hats I made my great nephews were used on their Christmas cards. I was so trilled to see it when I got my Christmas card. The boys were so cute in their Santa and Rudolph hat. The only thing the band was turned up to high and you could see where I joined the colors on the Santa hat. But still I loved it.


That is so sweet...they love you lots!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Karveer, I saw your quilts a while back and have wanted to say how impressed I am with your first try at quilting. You are a man of many talents!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://www.tpnn.com/2014/12/20/class-act-former-president-puts-on-santa-suit-delivers-toys-to-kids-at-childrens-hospital/


Thanks CB may not have agree with everything he did. But at least he was truthful and was very kind to all. I have notice also since he has left office he has not asailed Obama in any way. Plus with vet and now this doesn't do it for publicisity. He really represents the office of the Presidents .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So last night did boot cuffs, could tell when I was tired started making mistakes so put it down and went to bed.

Neat freak and mothers. My mother was trained by my Dad. You would not believe how spotless our home was.

But that changed when she became older. Her favorite saying was I wasted all thoses years cleaning when I could have been doing my painting weaving ect. She changed my way of looking at things. As long as house is straighten up each day. What can a little dust ect do to what others see.

That's why my theory of if your here to look at my house make an appointment I'll make sure it is spotless for you.
Even told my DIL when she mention she had not cleaned. Did not notice and did not care came to see her not her house work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Do what LTL does. Use suitcases and send ahead of your move.  Or you could get those plastic bags and suck all the air out. It will be flat and won't look like as much yarn. :thumbup:


you do know that you are teaching new ways to hide yarn. Flaten would be good could hide under bed. lots of them. One knitter mention in a magazine putting in oven. Then go out to eat alot. Just a joke but is something to think about.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A very smart dog, but some of those tricks seem quite dangerous
> 
> http://themetapicture.com/well-trained-dog/


I agree. But did not like that he trained him to lift his leg when sent to mom. That is just mean to train a dog that way. Hope mom pays him back and teaches dog to do it but actual pee on him. Now that would be a trained dog to me. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> So last night did boot cuffs, could tell when I was tired started making mistakes so put it down and went to bed.
> 
> Neat freak and mothers. My mother was trained by my Dad. You would not believe how spotless our home was.
> 
> ...


Morning Yarnie! I saw a poster that I should have bought that said "you may write in my dust, but please don't date it! I had to give up years ago of keeping a spotless since my heart condition as just cannot keep up with everything in the house.

Love you & Merry Christmas.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I`m lucky that my yarn stash is in *one* Rubbermaid chest...and I can close the lid with ease.
> I do have yarn in various knitting bags, but they`re my WIP stash, and doesn`t look like any leftovers. I just finished knitting with the dark brown yarn, and am starting on the camo yarm and I don`t think I`ll have any leftovers on it.
> So hurray I can finally see light at the end of a very long tunnel. I have one hat to finish, and the other half of a wash mitt for my son and I am done for Christmas gifts for 2014.
> Phew!!! *wipes brow*


You and KC seem to do what I should be doing and not wait till last min. to do what I should be doing. Should be like Gerslay and stay off of computer . Get more done that way. But hey would miss all that is going on here. Catch up would not be easy. Bad enough have to spend this morning reading back about 6 or 7 pages.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas to all of my dear friends on KP. Didn't get cards out this year, but will send notes later when feeling better.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks CB for your post. I would so like to meet your Pastor. What I would learn from him. He is a man of wisdom and a true believer in our faith.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Merry Christmas to all of my dear friends on KP. Didn't get cards out this year, but will send notes later when feeling better.


Merry Christmas to you Jayne, and hope the New Year brings you Peace and good Health.

Hope you feel better by Christmas and celebrate the birth of our Savior.

Love you right back dear Morning Star.(hope I remember it right)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I like your philosophy Yarnie!
> 
> Add some echinacea a couple times a week and you'll get a little extra protection from those nasty bugs.
> 
> ps - a few blue patches between the clouds today, maybe the rain will stop and the sun might even peek out


Will try that echinacea, but must get doctors o.k. some herbs do not mix well with meds. some are on.

Love your new picture of your mom and all of you children.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I really wanted to keep this to myself til Christmas Eve. I have 2 wonderful stories to tell you all that would make you believe in miracles...Christmas miracles. But I`m just too excited to keep one of my miracles to myself anymore.
> Three years ago Bills daughter in law Ashley was pregnant with twins, and she tragically lost them both in her 6th month. But now I`m so happy and thrilled to announce that Ashley is pregnant again. What a wonderful thing to happen at Christmastime. I am just so thrilled....so thrilled in fact that I burst into tears when hubby told me yesterday, but they were happy tears.
> So now next month I have a new project to design. He or she will be the best dressed baby in this County. The baby is due June 21st...summer solstice.
> They have a new home, so no bad memories of their tragic loss. It`s a fixer upper, and I told Billy, Bills son not to let Ashley lift anything heavier than the tv remote from now on.
> Babies are a true gift from God. ♥♥


Weebee, this is wonderful news. I'll pray for a safe delivery & healthy baby & mom. Congrats as this is a wonderful time for you & family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning Yarnie! I saw a poster that I should have bought that said "you may write in my dust, but please don't date it! I had to give up years ago of keeping a spotless since my heart condition as just cannot keep up with everything in the house.
> 
> Love you & Merry Christmas.


Love the saying Jayne, and love you right back. You do know I am being Kissing face but have seen the people who made fun of it are now doing Kissy face too. Must mean they finial understand what it means to really be friends.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> LL - box up your yarn and send it to the new address. Have them hold it at the new post office for you to pick up. Some things are just not meant to be known. :XD: :XD: :XD:


To funny but hey it would work.

Love your afgan WE Bee. Will try to be like you next year. Nay still be like me last min. hope get done.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I really wanted to keep this to myself til Christmas Eve. I have 2 wonderful stories to tell you all that would make you believe in miracles...Christmas miracles. But I`m just too excited to keep one of my miracles to myself anymore.
> Three years ago Bills daughter in law Ashley was pregnant with twins, and she tragically lost them both in her 6th month. But now I`m so happy and thrilled to announce that Ashley is pregnant again. What a wonderful thing to happen at Christmastime. I am just so thrilled....so thrilled in fact that I burst into tears when hubby told me yesterday, but they were happy tears.
> So now next month I have a new project to design. He or she will be the best dressed baby in this County. The baby is due June 21st...summer solstice.
> They have a new home, so no bad memories of their tragic loss. It`s a fixer upper, and I told Billy, Bills son not to let Ashley lift anything heavier than the tv remote from now on.
> Babies are a true gift from God. ♥♥


How wonderful .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Phew! I'm exhausted...we finally got all the outside lights up! What do you think, do we have enough?


No you really do need more the center of picture is empty.

I mean you can never have to much light. The decor is just lovely.

you just lite me up with your ability to excerize.(  )


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Not a private group. We do not debate. We are kind to one another. We are a politically conservative group. Lots of kindness and support here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am more embarrassed than prideful. I always clean before a repairman comes too. I pull out the appliance so I can clean before they come. :roll: :lol:
> When we first got married I didn't have a dishwasher. I had a picky nosy friend come over . She called to tell me she was coming over. I had cooked a big meal and hadn't washed dishes yet. I put them in the oven to hide them. Would you believe she looked in my oven and saw them. No wonder I have a phobia about cleaning. :shock: She gave me mental problems. :-o


This is funny! My 1st laugh today!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Morning Georgie

Hope you are doing well.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

It took me two pages to answer everyone again.

you are not allowed to post unless I am on so I can responed next .


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :lol:
> My kids were close in age. My mother couldn't stand that I had a messy house when they were little. She would come over to give me lessons on cleaning. Like take a yardstick and run under your washing machine to get the fuss out. I told her it was hard enough to keep things picked up much less clean under things. She would scrub the wall paper off my wall. I am not kidding . She is a hyper cleaner . She didn't do crafts or play with us as kids. She doesn't understand. I know the important things in life. :lol: Mr Clean is not my best friend.


Glad Mr. Clean is not YOUR best friend....'cause I married him! I kid you NOT!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie know you are probably busy with Christmas and family, but miss you. 

Could you just post a hi so I know everything is o.k.


Merry Christmas Thumper and R U Knitting . Thinking of you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK; Here is the yarn I bought for the pattern. I'll probably need your help on the funky stitch if I cannot figure out the directions. Say Cream Cheese! (because we can and it's fun)


I love the cowl and the yarn looks like it would be nice and soft. Let us know what it's like to work with.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Phew! I'm exhausted...we finally got all the outside lights up! What do you think, do we have enough?


Wow - you're going to give KPG a run for electrifying powers!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> So last night did boot cuffs, could tell when I was tired started making mistakes so put it down and went to bed.
> 
> Neat freak and mothers. My mother was trained by my Dad. You would not believe how spotless our home was.
> 
> ...


We can draw a line through "cook" for those who love to cook


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I agree. But did not like that he trained him to lift his leg when sent to mom. That is just mean to train a dog that way. Hope mom pays him back and teaches dog to do it but actual pee on him. Now that would be a trained dog to me. :lol: :lol:


That reminds me of a friend who years ago was dating a guy most of us didn't like very much and her dog would pee on his shoes. She got the message!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Merry Christmas to all of my dear friends on KP. Didn't get cards out this year, but will send notes later when feeling better.


Hope you're feeling better soon Jane. Merry Christmas to you and DH.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Will try that echinacea, but must get doctors o.k. some herbs do not mix well with meds. some are on.
> 
> Love your new picture of your mom and all of you children.


You're right - always important to check with doc AND pharmacist before taking any over the counter. My parents pharmacist has caught a few meds that even a doc prescribed that wouldn't have been good.


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Morning Georgie
> 
> Hope you are doing well.


Oh yeah, all's fine here. My always ever favorite plumber is doing his magic on my sinks this morning. No more leaks for me!

My DH & DD are out & about doing their annual father/daughter Christmas - just the 2 of them - lunch, Christmas shopping together - always without me - this is their 40th year together - my DH started their day together when she was only 3 years old. That 1st year by the time they came home she was sound asleep & he carried her into the house from the car. They only skipped 1 year when she lived with her girlfriend in Colorado. My son-in-law is continuing the tradition with their daughter.

My DH has a saying that's so true: "Any man is to be commended for taking his son fishing, but there's a special place in Heaven for a father who takes his daughter shopping."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> My Mom was a neat freak too but not to that extreme - and she never cleaned our houses unless we needed help for some reason.


Oh your mother had you close together too. I love your pic on your avatar. She did like me with the matching. 
Funny story about my mother. When DH was hurt it was the day after Thanksgiving. We had been woodworking for Christmas. The shop was our garage. Saw dust everywhere. While we were in the hospital for a month my mother came over to clean the shop. Blowers had just came out and she brought hers over to blow out the shop. She had blown dust unto the spider webs and into the windows. She threw away parts to dh's tools. My daddy or my brother would never let her clean their desks off because she they couldn't find what they had been working on. :?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> I did enjoy it; the band was great, but the lights were so beautiful too.


Our church did the same thing last week but no video. Our pastor played the guitar in ours. So much better in real life to see it.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good afternoon all. I am so tired today as I stayed up til 3am finishing off sons afghan.
I`ve got to spend today cleaning , vacuuming and dusting as i`ve really let the housework slide with all this knitting.
Can`t have a messy house Christmas otherwise Santa won`t stop by LOL


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> My heartfelt congratulations Bumpy.
> That`s a huge testament on how much your great nephews (and their parents) loved the hats you made them. In many many many years to come when we`re all knitting and chatting up in Heaven, your great nephews grandkids will be shown that photo and the hats would be admired all over again


The reason it was so special to me is because my niece and nephew are very wealthy. They are a lawyer and a administer of a hospital. To think I had made them something they couldn't buy but made with love was special to them. That is why I am so happy about it.
I know you all are so proud that your work is so enjoyed by the receivers too.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

CB, Do you know what page your funeral sandwiches recipe was posted?

I'm making my grocery list and can't find the recipe on my desk.

searching now ....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Funeral sandwich recipe.http://www.ramblesahm.com/2013/05/funeral-sandwiches-recipe-definitely.html


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funeral sandwich recipe.http://www.ramblesahm.com/2013/05/funeral-sandwiches-recipe-definitely.html


Thanks! CB, I couldn't find it. I've gotten behind with all the preparation, so the adeline is kicking in.

Now, to shopping ,.... smooch, kissy face and cream cheese!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Phew! I'm exhausted...we finally got all the outside lights up! What do you think, do we have enough?


No I see a little spot by the door you missed.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Morning Yarnie! I saw a poster that I should have bought that said "you may write in my dust, but please don't date it! I had to give up years ago of keeping a spotless since my heart condition as just cannot keep up with everything in the house.
> 
> Love you & Merry Christmas.


Merry Christmas Janie! We love you too. Enjoy your Christmas in Florida with your Dh.XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Glad Mr. Clean is not YOUR best friend....'cause I married him! I kid you NOT!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon all. I am so tired today as I stayed up til 3am finishing off sons afghan.
> I`ve got to spend today cleaning , vacuuming and dusting as i`ve really let the housework slide with all this knitting.
> Can`t have a messy house Christmas otherwise Santa won`t stop by LOL


I knew you could finish your work before Christmas. Yay for WeBee!
I have waited until the last minute to clean. My sons and grands are in Little Rock shopping. I could be getting something done while they are away but choice to spend time with my friends. :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> We can draw a line through "cook" for those who love to cook


Yes those people just don't understand saw dust on the floors and paint cans on the table while we are eating our dinner. They just don't know what they are missing having a clean table to eat off of. :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, all's fine here. My always ever favorite plumber is doing his magic on my sinks this morning. No more leaks for me!
> 
> My DH & DD are out & about doing their annual father/daughter Christmas - just the 2 of them - lunch, Christmas shopping together - always without me - this is their 40th year together - my DH started their day together when she was only 3 years old. That 1st year by the time they came home she was sound asleep & he carried her into the house from the car. They only skipped 1 year when she lived with her girlfriend in Colorado. My son-in-law is continuing the tradition with their daughter.
> Oh that is sweet your dh and dd having a day to themselves. I put you are the center of their shopping. Enjoy your day to yourself. Merry Christmas GG.XX
> My DH has a saying that's so true: "Any man is to be commended for taking his son fishing, but there's a special place in Heaven for a father who takes his daughter shopping."


 That is sweet your dh and dd are having a day to themselves. I know you are the center of their shopping. 
Enjoy your day alone. Merry Christmas GG. XX


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

<< Neatnik! I'm not a clean freak, but I do like everything in its place.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, all's fine here. My always ever favorite plumber is doing his magic on my sinks this morning. No more leaks for me!
> 
> My DH & DD are out & about doing their annual father/daughter Christmas - just the 2 of them - lunch, Christmas shopping together - always without me - this is their 40th year together - my DH started their day together when she was only 3 years old. That 1st year by the time they came home she was sound asleep & he carried her into the house from the car. They only skipped 1 year when she lived with her girlfriend in Colorado. My son-in-law is continuing the tradition with their daughter.
> 
> My DH has a saying that's so true: "Any man is to be commended for taking his son fishing, but there's a special place in Heaven for a father who takes his daughter shopping."


I love that story...and the quote is spot on!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I think fathers hold their daughters close to their hearts.

A son is a son till he takes him a wife. A daughter is a daughter for the rest of your life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Hello Gerslay, how are you doing?

Hope all is well and that you are having a blessed holiday season.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Thanks Gali! I laughed so much last night my sides hurt. The hostess set up a bowling alley. You should have seen the adults after martinis and hot toddies trying to bowl with a kids bowling set.
> 
> Naturally, I had the best aim at the target, earned the highest score and took the prize. :-D


It doesn't count when you are the only sober one of the group.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> That reminds me of a friend who years ago was dating a guy most of us didn't like very much and her dog would pee on his shoes. She got the message!


Dogs have a third eye  

Is that you and your children in your avatar? It's lovely


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It doesn't count when you are the only sober one of the group.


Sure Solo   sober :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> OK, will do some over time. I still have pics from July (Canada vacation) I haven't retrieved/posted for you to see. Am I in trouble with you? :-D


Yes, You owe us a contest.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Our church did the same thing last week but no video. Our pastor played the guitar in ours. So much better in real life to see it.


We made the Funeral Sandwiches you introduced us to CB. I wish I could find the words to tell you what a delicious hit they were. Thank You Soooooomuch for the recipe. Southerners really know how to put food together...smart, beautiful and generous!
I highly recommed it D&P Country


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> What is wrong with us? Perhaps pride and too embarrassed to know someone has to clean up after us?


It amused me in some warped way to tell myself that I was cleaning up for the maid. Or - I wonder if the maid will notice that I moved the sofa last time I vacuumed? I know she'll be tickled that I cleaned behind the toilet. The list goes on, as does the amusement. Made cleaning a tad more fun.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> WCK; Here is the yarn I bought for the pattern. I'll probably need your help on the funky stitch if I cannot figure out the directions. Say Cream Cheese! (because we can and it's fun)


I like the scarf. Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Gerslay said:


> Phew! I'm exhausted...we finally got all the outside lights up! What do you think, do we have enough?


Gerslay, you missed an area under the roof on the right. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> you do know that you are teaching new ways to hide yarn. Flaten would be good could hide under bed. lots of them. One knitter mention in a magazine putting in oven. Then go out to eat alot. Just a joke but is something to think about.


Speaking of hiding things in the oven -

Two years ago the land behind my house was cleared in preparation of building a house. There must have been a whole colony of mice living on that land. Well, we (the neighbors and I) were overrun with mice. I started putting food in the microwave, oven and even the fridge and freezer to keep them away from it. I had started using the upper cabinets in the kitchen to store food as well, until they figured that out. One day I decided to bake a cake and turned the oven on to preheat. I couldn't imagine what I was smelling as the oven was clean. I don't use it much. Then I remembered I put a 20lb. bag of dog food in there to keep it safe from the mice. The puppies didn't seem to mind roasted kibble.   Make a note of what is in the oven if it's being used for storage. :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Morning Yarnie! I saw a poster that I should have bought that said "you may write in my dust, but please don't date it! I had to give up years ago of keeping a spotless since my heart condition as just cannot keep up with everything in the house.
> 
> Love you & Merry Christmas.


Janie, good to see you posting again. Hope you are feeling better and are enjoying the warm air.

Remember, a spotless house is not a lived in home.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and Mr. Janeway.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Hello Gerslay, how are you doing?
> 
> Hope all is well and that you are having a blessed holiday season.


I'm doing great, Yarnie, how about you?

Merry Christmas! May you have a wonderful day with all your family and may you especially enjoy warm and loving memories of your dad.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Merry Christmas to all of my dear friends on KP. Didn't get cards out this year, but will send notes later when feeling better.


Merry Christmas to you too Janie! We're all hoping to hear that your feeling better really soon.

How's the weather? Enjoy that nice warm sunshine...!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> That is sweet your dh and dd are having a day to themselves. I know you are the center of their shopping.
> Enjoy your day alone. Merry Christmas GG. XX


Yeah, I don't mind them doing their "thing" together every Christmas. Wish every Daddy could do this with his little girl. And, besides.....they always get me a goodie from Chico's - so who am I to pout.

Gotsa leave y'all nice D&Pers for the time being - I'm knitting a last minute purple scarf - the yarn looks about the size of popcorn - it's knitting up really fast - it better 'cause have to give it to our hostess in Nashville Dec. 27 - bye bye - back at ya' later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> We made the Funeral Sandwiches you introduced us to CB. I wish I could find the words to tell you what a delicious hit they were. Thank You Soooooomuch for the recipe. Southerners really know how to put food together...smart, beautiful and generous!
> I highly recommed it D&P Country


I am glad you enjoyed them. They are good. You can change up the meat and cheeses too.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> It amused me in some warped way to tell myself that I was cleaning up for the maid. Or - I wonder if the maid will notice that I moved the sofa last time I vacuumed? I know she'll be tickled that I cleaned behind the toilet. The list goes on, as does the amusement. Made cleaning a tad more fun.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking of hiding things in the oven -
> 
> Two years ago the land behind my house was cleared in preparation of building a house. There must have been a whole colony of mice living on that land. Well, we (the neighbors and I) were overrun with mice. I started putting food in the microwave, oven and even the fridge and freezer to keep them away from it. I had started using the upper cabinets in the kitchen to store food as well, until they figured that out. One day I decided to bake a cake and turned the oven on to preheat. I couldn't imagine what I was smelling as the oven was clean. I don't use it much. Then I remembered I put a 20lb. bag of dog food in there to keep it safe from the mice. The puppies didn't seem to mind roasted kibble.   Make a note of what is in the oven if it's being used for storage. :XD: :XD:


Oh no. I bet that was stinky. Phew wee.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a message JoKim. She sends her love and warm Christmas wishes. Her puter is down until after Christmas. We will miss you Jokim. Merry CHRISTmas! XX&#9829;


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a message JoKim. She sends her love and warm Christmas wishes. Her puter is down until after Christmas. We will miss you Jokim. Merry CHRISTmas! XX♥


If you can't read this Jokim when you get your computer back on line Merry After Christmas and God Bless you in the New Year.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

What I want to be with the new year coming and even this day.

Luke 6:27-35


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Georgiegirl said:


> Oh yeah, all's fine here. My always ever favorite plumber is doing his magic on my sinks this morning. No more leaks for me!
> 
> My DH & DD are out & about doing their annual father/daughter Christmas - just the 2 of them - lunch, Christmas shopping together - always without me - this is their 40th year together - my DH started their day together when she was only 3 years old. That 1st year by the time they came home she was sound asleep & he carried her into the house from the car. They only skipped 1 year when she lived with her girlfriend in Colorado. My son-in-law is continuing the tradition with their daughter.
> 
> My DH has a saying that's so true: "Any man is to be commended for taking his son fishing, but there's a special place in Heaven for a father who takes his daughter shopping."


Very nice tradition Georgie, especially carrying it on with your GD.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh your mother had you close together too. I love your pic on your avatar. She did like me with the matching.
> Funny story about my mother. When DH was hurt it was the day after Thanksgiving. We had been woodworking for Christmas. The shop was our garage. Saw dust everywhere. While we were in the hospital for a month my mother came over to clean the shop. Blowers had just came out and she brought hers over to blow out the shop. She had blown dust unto the spider webs and into the windows. She threw away parts to dh's tools. My daddy or my brother would never let her clean their desks off because she they couldn't find what they had been working on. :?


She meant well, but you and DH must have been so frustrated.

We were fairly close together, DB#1 came along 11 months after me, 2 1/2 years later DB#2 arrived and then 3 years later baby brother made his appearance. She had the 4 of us before she was 25 and Dad had just turned 25 earlier that year.

She did like to match their clothes until they rebelled! Were your boys ok with the matching?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon all. I am so tired today as I stayed up til 3am finishing off sons afghan.
> I`ve got to spend today cleaning , vacuuming and dusting as i`ve really let the housework slide with all this knitting.
> Can`t have a messy house Christmas otherwise Santa won`t stop by LOL


Hope you find time for a little nap Wendy, little Ronnie would probably love a little cuddle time. Cats always seem to be able to sleep. Our Earl is on the couch right now.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> She meant well, but you and DH must have been so frustrated.
> 
> We were fairly close together, DB#1 came along 11 months after me, 2 1/2 years later DB#2 arrived and then 3 years later baby brother made his appearance. She had the 4 of us before she was 25 and Dad had just turned 25 earlier that year.
> 
> She did like to match their clothes until they rebelled! Were your boys ok with the matching?


Oh me. I was 25 when my last was born. I had 3 at 25. The third on almost put me over I know a fourth would have.Dh was 28. Yes I did the matching thing . The boys made fun of me because I had pictures made with all of them in sailor suits. Lol I loved sailor collars. Remember my dh got mad at me for having the same color yellow on in the summer? I had to pay attention to the shirts I bought all of my boys this Christmas. Apparently I like Scottish plaids. Everyone has blackwatch and stewards. When we all showed up for the drama at church 2 had the same colors on and 2 had the same plaid shirts on. If they don't like it they need to buy their own clothes.  :lol: Or call each other to see if they are matching. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking of hiding things in the oven -
> 
> Two years ago the land behind my house was cleared in preparation of building a house. There must have been a whole colony of mice living on that land. Well, we (the neighbors and I) were overrun with mice. I started putting food in the microwave, oven and even the fridge and freezer to keep them away from it. I had started using the upper cabinets in the kitchen to store food as well, until they figured that out. One day I decided to bake a cake and turned the oven on to preheat. I couldn't imagine what I was smelling as the oven was clean. I don't use it much. Then I remembered I put a 20lb. bag of dog food in there to keep it safe from the mice. The puppies didn't seem to mind roasted kibble.   Make a note of what is in the oven if it's being used for storage. :XD: :XD:


Oh smoked dog food. I hear smoke food is the rage now, but didn't know you could do dog food too. :?: :wink:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Poor Gerslay we are all finding places for more and more lites.See Gerslay never ask us any questions as we will always find away to answer them.   :thumbup:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Dogs have a third eye
> 
> Is that you and your children in your avatar? It's lovely


Dogs and cats have good intuition!

That's my Mom with my brothers and me. Times change - we always used to dress up on special occasions and now everything is usually very informal.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> It amused me in some warped way to tell myself that I was cleaning up for the maid. Or - I wonder if the maid will notice that I moved the sofa last time I vacuumed? I know she'll be tickled that I cleaned behind the toilet. The list goes on, as does the amusement. Made cleaning a tad more fun.


 :XD: :lol: We are something else!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking of hiding things in the oven -
> 
> Two years ago the land behind my house was cleared in preparation of building a house. There must have been a whole colony of mice living on that land. Well, we (the neighbors and I) were overrun with mice. I started putting food in the microwave, oven and even the fridge and freezer to keep them away from it. I had started using the upper cabinets in the kitchen to store food as well, until they figured that out. One day I decided to bake a cake and turned the oven on to preheat. I couldn't imagine what I was smelling as the oven was clean. I don't use it much. Then I remembered I put a 20lb. bag of dog food in there to keep it safe from the mice. The puppies didn't seem to mind roasted kibble.   Make a note of what is in the oven if it's being used for storage. :XD: :XD:


OMG :lol: - lucky it didn't catch fire! Maybe the toasted kibble was crunchier. Mom isn't using the oven in their suite and has a few larger platters stored in there - hope she doesn't turn the oven on :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I got a message JoKim. She sends her love and warm Christmas wishes. Her puter is down until after Christmas. We will miss you Jokim. Merry CHRISTmas! XX♥


Hate computer problems. Merry Christmas Jokim!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> What I want to be with the new year coming and even this day.
> 
> Luke 6:27-35


Thanks Yarnie; an important reminder.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Got last min.( good thing I check spelling,spelt got last men) shopping done today. Son's and family are getting boxes of meat from butcher. I went to Penzeys and bought each family herbs and spices to go with meat.
Got the kids party gifts like I did last year. Ya know those ones that use to be called party favors. This year it is kaleidoscopes, Rubicubes pop and catch. Get them like three or four to a package. Everyone played with the ones I got last year. It is just nuts to see college age grands one uncle and mom's and dad's and grandparents playing with silly plastic toys. Even the cat got to play with them. I even bought puppy treats for the puppies. Nothing for the cats.

Speaking of Cats , yes I can speak about cats.
Husband brought me a neat chest for my craft room. The kind that has baskets in the dividers. Well I put yarn in to them. This morning I look up from computer and see Willy the Terrorist pulling open bottom basket and helping himself to some yarn. So looks like will have to change storage arrangement.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Oh me. I was 25 when my last was born. I had 3 at 25. The third on almost put me over I know a fourth would have.Dh was 28. Yes I did the matching thing . The boys made fun of me because I had pictures made with all of them in sailor suits. Lol I loved sailor collars. Remember my dh got mad at me for having the same color yellow on in the summer? I had to pay attention to the shirts I bought all of my boys this Christmas. Apparently I like Scottish plaids. Everyone has blackwatch and stewards. When we all showed up for the drama at church 2 had the same colors on and 2 had the same plaid shirts on. If they don't like it they need to buy their own clothes.  :lol: Or call each other to see if they are matching. :lol:


That brings back memories. Mom bought a navy and white sailor suit that all the boys wore for birthday pics - I'm sure it was the same suit that was passed down. There were some benefits to being the only girl! How did your DD feel about being the only girl?


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That brings back memories. Mom bought a navy and white sailor suit that all the boys wore for birthday pics - I'm sure it was the same suit that was passed down. There were some benefits to being the only girl! How did your DD feel about being the only girl?


She didn't care. She has both of our sisters. They were 9 and 12 so they were like her sisters. She was a tom boy so she got right in there with them . She was upset when she didn't have a girl. She should be used to boys by now.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Got last min.( good thing I check spelling,spelt got last men) shopping done today. Son's and family are getting boxes of meat from butcher. I went to Penzeys and bought each family herbs and spices to go with meat.
> Got the kids party gifts like I did last year. Ya know those ones that use to be called party favors. This year it is kaleidoscopes, Rubicubes pop and catch. Get them like three or four to a package. Everyone played with the ones I got last year. It is just nuts to see college age grands one uncle and mom's and dad's and grandparents playing with silly plastic toys. Even the cat got to play with them. I even bought puppy treats for the puppies. Nothing for the cats.
> 
> Speaking of Cats , yes I can speak about cats.
> Husband brought me a neat chest for my craft room. The kind that has baskets in the dividers. Well I put yarn in to them. This morning I look up from computer and see Willy the Terrorist pulling open bottom basket and helping himself to some yarn. So looks like will have to change storage arrangement.


That sounds good Yarnie -- I think your Christmas is a hoot! Lots of fun with family as it should be. We used to play a lot of board games at Christmas and had lots of fun with them, especially if DB#1 was losing - he just hated to lose!

DH takes the Cat's Bill of Rights very seriously, he posted a copy on the fridge door; he would take Willy's side!

* Humans shall make no law respecting an establishment of boundaries or prohibiting the free exercise therein, or abridging the freedom of access, or the right to peaceful assembly. In other words: The cat is entitled to go outside anytime he wants.
*	A well-carried provisional chamber, being necessary to the fulfillment of a feline's whims, shall not be infringed. In other words: The cat is entitled to EAT anytime he wants.
*	The right of the feline to be secure in their domain and effects against unreasonable discomposure, shall not be violated. In other words: The cat is entitled to SLEEP anytime he wants.
*	Humans shall issue no warrants or decrees or edicts as prescribed to the demarcation of possessions or property which are in direct conflict with right of life, liberty and the pursuit of feline affirmation. In other words: The cat is entitled to sleep ANYWHERE he wants.
*	The feline shall be immune to all criminal accusations, indictments and complaints. The accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and impartial dismissal of any and all charges provided said feline's compulsory right to obtain any or all witnesses, including character witnesses, are obtained in his favor. In other words: Cats can do anything they want as long as it's cute.
*	Neither serfdom, vassalage, or involuntary servitude will be tolerated, except by said cats in proprietorship of their humans. In other words: What I say, goes.
*	No Canis familiaris shall, in time of peace or at any other time, be quartered in any dwelling without the consent of the potentate, nor in time of war, but in a manner to be prescribed by sovereign. In other words: No dogs in the house without my permission.
*	The right of the feline to be protected against unreasonable search and seizures shall not be breached or infringed upon at anytime or any place. In other words: Don't disturb me when I am sleeping.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That sounds good Yarnie -- I think your Christmas is a hoot! Lots of fun with family as it should be. We used to play a lot of board games at Christmas and had lots of fun with them, especially if DB#1 was losing - he just hated to lose!
> 
> DH takes the Cat's Bill of Rights very seriously, he posted a copy on the fridge door; he would take Willy's side!
> 
> ...


Oh I love it and it is so true. The cat has every right to claim anything as his toy in this house until caught in the act. And even then he still is allowed to claim it again and again.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I am getting off. Lots to do tomorrow. Sweet dreams. Love y'all.XX&#9829; Cheese cake and kissey face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

nite now. WCk have a good day off tomorrow try hard to stay out of trouble.

Arm wraps to all.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> So true. Did you know you cannot own a cat? They own us. Do you notice how often you do what they want you to do? My last cat was into carrying skeins of yarn. Especially carrying them from the basement to my chair.


 :lol: much better than carrying yarn from your chair to the basement!

They have DH very well trained; I'm still a trainee


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Merry Christmas to all my friends on KP


Thanks Joey and a Blessed Christmas to you too..


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Merry Christmas to all my friends on KP


That's right! Merry Christmas to you too Joeys. XX♥


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Last night we watched the show about "Handel's Messiah" and his life. It was so good. I love the song one of my favorites. It was neat to see every country's way of singing it. 
Here it is so you can enjoy the song.




Hallelu-YAH!
Here is the whole thing.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks CB as usual you always post the ones we need to hear.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Merry Christmas to all my friends on KP


Merry Christmas to you and yours also...and may you enjoy many blessings throughout the New Year!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Gerslay, you missed an area under the roof on the right. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Thanks Solo...I'll get right out and fix that!

Happy Hanukkah to you and yours and all good things in the New Year!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas to everyone! For any that dont celebrate Christmas, Seasons' greetings!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas Everyone...May God Bless Us All!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I need prayers. We were suppose to spend Christmas day with son. Well weather up here different from down there. We decide we would go there tomorrow but rain and sleet here. Then same thing up here Christmas so we decide Firday Snow up to four inches down there.

So we are back to christmas day so neeed prayers that we get pass weather up here as sleet early changing to rain. But down there clear. No other way to do it. As sat. oldest son wants us there for Christmas. 
REally do not want to be near Lake Michgan when weather is bad as they get lake effects. Not good to be there when that happens.

Other then that life is good. Again gray with rain here. I wonder what the sun looks like? 

Have one boot cuff done. Thinking of just wraping it and giving to DIL of youngest son and telling her will give her next one when done or next Christmas . She has a good sense of humor and know she will laugh at it. Still not done with other DIL's sweather but on sleves now . So hope to get it done before her birthday Jan 2. 

All and all I am doing good. Well it is good for me . Stop laughing I can hear you I have aides now so I can hear. 

Maybe if I got off this computer I would get something done. Nay why spoil a good day doing something I should do when I can do something I shouldn't.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone...May God Bless Us All!


 :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone! For any that dont celebrate Christmas, Seasons' greetings!


And the same to you. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone...May God Bless Us All!


Merry Blessed Christmas to you Gerslay.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone...May God Bless Us All!


yes yes yes. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> And the same to you. :thumbup:


Thanks, Yarnie


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I need prayers. We were suppose to spend Christmas day with son. Well weather up here different from down there. We decide we would go there tomorrow but rain and sleet here. Then same thing up here Christmas so we decide Firday Snow up to four inches down there.
> 
> So we are back to christmas day so neeed prayers that we get pass weather up here as sleet early changing to rain. But down there clear. No other way to do it. As sat. oldest son wants us there for Christmas.
> REally do not want to be near Lake Michgan when weather is bad as they get lake effects. Not good to be there when that happens.
> ...


Lord I ask in Jesus Name for Yarnie's Christmas not to be ruined by bad weather. I pray You will make a way for her to spend time with her family on this special day we celebrate Your birth. Thank You Lord Jesus. We love You Jesus! I know You have always been and always will be but Happy Birthday .


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: much better than carrying yarn from your chair to the basement!
> 
> They have DH very well trained; I'm still a trainee


Hold your ground WCK. One sell out per household only.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I need prayers. We were suppose to spend Christmas day with son. Well weather up here different from down there. We decide we would go there tomorrow but rain and sleet here. Then same thing up here Christmas so we decide Firday Snow up to four inches down there.
> 
> So we are back to christmas day so neeed prayers that we get pass weather up here as sleet early changing to rain. But down there clear. No other way to do it. As sat. oldest son wants us there for Christmas.
> REally do not want to be near Lake Michgan when weather is bad as they get lake effects. Not good to be there when that happens.
> ...


I'm beginning to wonder if I would recognize the yellow object in the sky should it decide to reveal itself once again. The weatherman said maybe on Christmas we will see it. Sun and no snow - I can accept that.

To all my KP friends have a most wonderful Christmas. I wish all good things for you and your families.

For all those traveling, be careful out there and stay safe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Hold your ground WCK. One sell out per household only.


That's what you think She has more then one cat, so she has twice or more the trouble having to learn how to gain control. Like that is going to happen. :lol: :lol:


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Merry Christmas to everyone! For any that dont celebrate Christmas, Seasons' greetings!


Considering your nasty comments about this thread, the ladies here and how they like to cook with cream cheese on another thread your comment is frankly totally insincere and empty. And self promotion is unnecessary and to be honest no one cares.


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

To my friends on Denim and Pearls, I wish you a most blessed Christmas! May you experience peace, joy, family and friends!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda to my wonderful friends here at D&P. Diolch yn fawr for a wonderful year of friendship. &#9829;
So sorry I haven`t been around much lately...I`ve been so incredibly busy here. I decided to make 2 more hats for the girls in the trailer at the bottom of our property.
So in between cooking and cleaning, I`m knitting too. I am so looking forward to Friday so I can sleep in til noon without feeling any ounce of guilt.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I need prayers. We were suppose to spend Christmas day with son. Well weather up here different from down there. We decide we would go there tomorrow but rain and sleet here. Then same thing up here Christmas so we decide Firday Snow up to four inches down there.
> 
> So we are back to christmas day so neeed prayers that we get pass weather up here as sleet early changing to rain. But down there clear. No other way to do it. As sat. oldest son wants us there for Christmas.
> REally do not want to be near Lake Michgan when weather is bad as they get lake effects. Not good to be there when that happens.
> ...


My prayers are on their way for you yarny. I`d take all your snow from you if I could. We are expecting some, but I`d be happy to take yours too.
But if you do get snow, please stay home. I`d hate to think of you on the road in such bad weather.
My love to you all ♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> My Mom was a neat freak too but not to that extreme - and she never cleaned our houses unless we needed help for some reason.


WCK - I love looking at your avatar of you and your family members. So sweet.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Karveer, I saw your quilts a while back and have wanted to say how impressed I am with your first try at quilting. You are a man of many talents!


I missed them as I assume Karveer posted the pics during the time when I wasn't reading and posting for awhile but was getting ready for my fair.

If Gerslay says they are good, they are good!

Good on you Karveer! I don't quilt, other than rag quilts for babies or the like, so am impressed with those who do. Merry Christmas to you and your family Karveer.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Merry Christmas to all of my dear friends on KP. Didn't get cards out this year, but will send notes later when feeling better.


Glad to hear from you Janeway. Don't worry about sending anything, just know we all love you and wish you Health & Happiness now and always.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

theyarnlady said:


> Love the saying Jayne, and love you right back. You do know I am being Kissing face but have seen the people who made fun of it are now doing Kissy face too. Must mean they finial understand what it means to really be friends.


They will never understand what it means to really be friends.

They long for the friendships, camaraderie, happiness and joy we on this thread share.

That is why they constantly talk to or about us and even read and refer to us and this thread constantly; simply said, they are envious of what we have together.

Sadly, that was the choice of each and every one of them, yet, they don't recognize each has made herself that way as determined by her own words, actions and treatment of others (us).

Recently, the ugly Libs of KP made a pledge to be nice and to stop talking to and about us. Can you imagine? Having to pledge something like that rather then just _being_ like that naturally? Of course, the pledges were immediately broken.

Please, let's not ever talk about them or to them again on this thread. It has been going on for as long as I've been on KP. They are hateful and evil people looking for attention and someone to insult from this thread.

Let it not be.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> Glad Mr. Clean is not YOUR best friend....'cause I married him! I kid you NOT!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> I love the cowl and the yarn looks like it would be nice and soft. Let us know what it's like to work with.


While handling the yarn for the picture, I realized it is softer than I described it to you. It is really quite pretty and different.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Wow - you're going to give KPG a run for electrifying powers!


Not worried, G is my apprentice in training. I'm head and shoulders beyond her in electrifying powers. 

I don't even know if she can bowl.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> We can draw a line through "cook" for those who love to cook


I like to cook so I'll cross it out.

I picked up the PR today - a whopping 14.42 pounds! I needed a wine box to get it to my car and home. What was I thinking? I was slightly shocked at the price; oh, well, I only prepare it once a year, if that. I do hope I don't mess up cooking it.

Got my dark chocolate/dried cranberries/almond bark and peppermint bark made. Just finished a new recipe for delicious :lol: oatmeal/raisins/pecans cookies. Next, cocktail meatballs and Jane's Pineapple/Zucchini bread. I love having folks over for the Holidays.

Y'all come too, you hear?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Georgiegirl said:


> My DH has a saying that's so true: "Any man is to be commended for taking his son fishing, but there's a special place in Heaven for a father who takes his daughter shopping."


I LOVE this GG. Merry Christmas!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Good afternoon all. I am so tired today as I stayed up til 3am finishing off sons afghan.
> I`ve got to spend today cleaning , vacuuming and dusting as i`ve really let the housework slide with all this knitting.
> Can`t have a messy house Christmas otherwise Santa won`t stop by LOL


No presents at our home, then!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It doesn't count when you are the only sober one of the group.


Who said I was sober?

Actually, I was although I did have an Apple Martini and Hot Toddy too!

I've been through bartender school, am the responsible one, so was tasked to make the drinks. :-D

Every good cook or bartender, must sample her work. Did you know?


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Sure Solo   sober :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Nothing gets past Gali.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Yes, You owe us a contest.


Oh, dear, I'd forgotten about the contests.

Now I'm _really_ in the dog house.

The last sack of cookies must be stale by now, and if around, will be tossed.

I'll make amends, and get more cookies, I promise.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> We made the Funeral Sandwiches you introduced us to CB. I wish I could find the words to tell you what a delicious hit they were. Thank You Soooooomuch for the recipe. Southerners really know how to put food together...smart, beautiful and generous!
> I highly recommed it D&P Country


Good to hear! I've bought the ingredients and will be making/serving them as part of our second meal on Cmas day.

BTW: love your jacket! I have a long coat made of denim, lace and pearls. Don't wear it anymore and should especially for what I paid for it. I've often thought I'd make myself another similar in style.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> It amused me in some warped way to tell myself that I was cleaning up for the maid. Or - I wonder if the maid will notice that I moved the sofa last time I vacuumed? I know she'll be tickled that I cleaned behind the toilet. The list goes on, as does the amusement. Made cleaning a tad more fun.


Did you actually have a maid? Too funny, we are.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I like the scarf. Can't wait to see your finished product.


Yeah, me too!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> Speaking of hiding things in the oven -
> 
> Two years ago the land behind my house was cleared in preparation of building a house. There must have been a whole colony of mice living on that land. Well, we (the neighbors and I) were overrun with mice. I started putting food in the microwave, oven and even the fridge and freezer to keep them away from it. I had started using the upper cabinets in the kitchen to store food as well, until they figured that out. One day I decided to bake a cake and turned the oven on to preheat. I couldn't imagine what I was smelling as the oven was clean. I don't use it much. Then I remembered I put a 20lb. bag of dog food in there to keep it safe from the mice. The puppies didn't seem to mind roasted kibble.   Make a note of what is in the oven if it's being used for storage. :XD: :XD:


Oh, gosh, what a smell. It that how "doggie bag" came to be? groan ... :x


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Country Bumpkins said:


> We will miss you Jokim. Merry CHRISTmas! XX♥


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> :XD: :lol: We are something else!


I am something else too, so that means we are sisters. 

Bonnie is somebody.

Who is everybody?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> No presents at our home, then!


But you`ve been a very good girl this year Gifty. Santa will need an extra sleigh for you this year ♥♥


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

joeysomma said:


> Merry Christmas to all my friends on KP


Great, Joey! Merry Christmas!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

Gerslay said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone...May God Bless Us All!


 :thumbup:


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I would recognize the yellow object in the sky should it decide to reveal itself once again. The weatherman said maybe on Christmas we will see it. Sun and no snow - I can accept that.
> 
> To all my KP friends have a most wonderful Christmas. I wish all good things for you and your families.
> 
> For all those traveling, be careful out there and stay safe.


Thanks Solo - and all my best to you and your family as well.


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Considering your nasty comments about this thread, the ladies here and how they like to cook with cream cheese on another thread your comment is frankly totally insincere and empty. And self promotion is unnecessary and to be honest no one cares.


LTL, the best for a Merry Christmas and much Health and Happiness always to you!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> But you`ve been a very good girl this year Gifty. Santa will need an extra sleigh for you this year ♥♥


Oh, dear girl, if you only knew. 

I'm not much into gifts for me; I love giving and having people around to share a meal, conversation and friendship. That's all I need.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Merry Christmas to The D&P Country Crowd..


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Merry Christmas to The D&P Country Crowd..


Gali - I love your cartoons!


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

west coast kitty said:


> Would love to see the ornaments and hear their story - please share.


Here are a few, more later.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Gali - I love your cartoons!


Thank you for looking. After my cream cheese facial , I am going to the snowcone stand pick me up a couple!

Time to feed the farm


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

galinipper said:


> Thank you for looking. After my cream cheese facial , I am going to the snowcone stand pick me up a couple!
> 
> Time to feed the farm


Thank you, thank you, thank you, always for the laughter! Luv ya gal, Gali


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

They're all cute except maybe the snake that looks like it's going to slither right out of its sweater

http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/17-animals-who-look-more-fab-in-their-christmas-sweaters-tha?app_data=%7B%22pi%22%3A%22549804271dbff1561a00000c%22%2C%22pt%22%3A%22wall%22%7D#.vfE83rqpd


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas and best wishes for a healthy and happy new year!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Boy did I luck out.

I had bought some yarn 5 years ago, used some of it then found it again last week. I started this hood/cowl and realized I was going to run out. So I thought maybe I could find more of it, give it a shot and order some of it in Winter white and see if I can salvage this cowl. I started with the fog color (which was discontinued of course but found some) and it was a perfect match. I did alternating rows of the new and old yarn for a while and I can not see the difference. So now I might have enough to make a matching scarf, if not that then mittens. I can't believe my luck


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Last night we watched the show about "Handel's Messiah" and his life. It was so good. I love the song one of my favorites. It was neat to see every country's way of singing it.
> Here it is so you can enjoy the song.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks CB, I love the Hallelujah chorus - it stirs the soul!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I need prayers. We were suppose to spend Christmas day with son. Well weather up here different from down there. We decide we would go there tomorrow but rain and sleet here. Then same thing up here Christmas so we decide Firday Snow up to four inches down there.
> 
> So we are back to christmas day so neeed prayers that we get pass weather up here as sleet early changing to rain. But down there clear. No other way to do it. As sat. oldest son wants us there for Christmas.
> REally do not want to be near Lake Michgan when weather is bad as they get lake effects. Not good to be there when that happens.
> ...


Prayers for your safe travels to both of your sons Yarnie. How far do you have to go? I remember one really bad Christmas Eve with a lot of blowing and drifting snow and the drive from Calgary to Edmonton that usually took about 3 hours took almost 6. In hindsight, we should have stayed home. If conditions are really bad on Christmas Day maybe you could think about postponing til next week.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Hold your ground WCK. One sell out per household only.


sometimes they're hard to resist :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda to my wonderful friends here at D&P. Diolch yn fawr for a wonderful year of friendship. ♥
> So sorry I haven`t been around much lately...I`ve been so incredibly busy here. I decided to make 2 more hats for the girls in the trailer at the bottom of our property.
> So in between cooking and cleaning, I`m knitting too. I am so looking forward to Friday so I can sleep in til noon without feeling any ounce of guilt.


Thanks WeBee. Merry Christmas ! I enjoy your friendship and hoping you have a blessed New Year .
We understand we are all busy. Missing Bonn and Janie.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if I would recognize the yellow object in the sky should it decide to reveal itself once again. The weatherman said maybe on Christmas we will see it. Sun and no snow - I can accept that.
> 
> To all my KP friends have a most wonderful Christmas. I wish all good things for you and your families.
> 
> For all those traveling, be careful out there and stay safe.


All the best to you too Solo; hope 2015 is an excellent year for you and brings you many blessings.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> That's what you think She has more then one cat, so she has twice or more the trouble having to learn how to gain control. Like that is going to happen. :lol: :lol:


That's what DH always tells me :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Thank you for looking. After my cream cheese facial , I am going to the snowcone stand pick me up a couple!
> 
> Time to feed the farm


I have one block of cream cheese left. I will use it for my facial. Need a pick me up. :XD:


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda to my wonderful friends here at D&P. Diolch yn fawr for a wonderful year of friendship. ♥
> So sorry I haven`t been around much lately...I`ve been so incredibly busy here. I decided to make 2 more hats for the girls in the trailer at the bottom of our property.
> So in between cooking and cleaning, I`m knitting too. I am so looking forward to Friday so I can sleep in til noon without feeling any ounce of guilt.


Hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas too Wendy and that you enjoy your well deserved sleep-in on Boxing Day.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> They're all cute except maybe the snake that looks like it's going to slither right out of its sweater
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/erinchack/17-animals-who-look-more-fab-in-their-christmas-sweaters-tha?app_data=%7B%22pi%22%3A%22549804271dbff1561a00000c%22%2C%22pt%22%3A%22wall%22%7D#.vfE83rqpd


Yep I could have done without the snake sweater. :shock: The Doxie was cute.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Considering your nasty comments about this thread, the ladies here and how they like to cook with cream cheese on another thread your comment is frankly totally insincere and empty. And self promotion is unnecessary and to be honest no one cares.


I meant it. I had hoped that you or one or two people would 
let the nastiness go At least over Christmas. Nevertheless I think there are quite a few people here who know I meant it. Show me where I ever mentioned Cream cheese. Don't bother answering -- I am once again leaving this site and not lurking.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Boy did I luck out.
> 
> I had bought some yarn 5 years ago, used some of it then found it again last week. I started this hood/cowl and realized I was going to run out. So I thought maybe I could find more of it, give it a shot and order some of it in Winter white and see if I can salvage this cowl. I started with the fog color (which was discontinued of course but found some) and it was a perfect match. I did alternating rows of the new and old yarn for a while and I can not see the difference. So now I might have enough to make a matching scarf, if not that then mittens. I can't believe my luck


Oh lucky you. How did you find the extra? Was in in a suitcase?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I meant it. I had hoped that you or one or two people would
> let the nastiness go At least over Christmas. Nevertheless I think there are quite a few people here who know I meant it. Show me where I ever mentioned Cream cheese. Don't bother answering -- I am once again leaving this site and not lurking.


What a nice gift


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> I like to cook so I'll cross it out.
> 
> I picked up the PR today - a whopping 14.42 pounds! I needed a wine box to get it to my car and home. What was I thinking? I was slightly shocked at the price; oh, well, I only prepare it once a year, if that. I do hope I don't mess up cooking it.
> 
> ...


That's a huge roast! I'm sure it will be cooked to perfection!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are a few, more later.


 :thumbup: Thanks KPG. The angel is very pretty, I wouldn't have thought it was made from a shell if you hadn't said so. And everyone should have a Christmas pickle!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Whew! I have been cleaning and cooking all day. I made a turtle cheese cake and also a chocolate cheese cake. I found out I forgot the mayo in my artichoke dip but can add it before I heat it up. I got so wrapped up on KP that I almost burnt my rolls for the funeral sandwiches. I think they need a new name. Dh and I are having to slap our hands away from the cheese cakes.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Thank you for looking. After my cream cheese facial , I am going to the snowcone stand pick me up a couple!
> 
> Time to feed the farm


 :lol: Another good use for cream cheese!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> Boy did I luck out.
> 
> I had bought some yarn 5 years ago, used some of it then found it again last week. I started this hood/cowl and realized I was going to run out. So I thought maybe I could find more of it, give it a shot and order some of it in Winter white and see if I can salvage this cowl. I started with the fog color (which was discontinued of course but found some) and it was a perfect match. I did alternating rows of the new and old yarn for a while and I can not see the difference. So now I might have enough to make a matching scarf, if not that then mittens. I can't believe my luck


 :thumbup: definitely a lucky find!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> :lol: Another good use for cream cheese!


 :thumbup: :XD: :lol:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> You are right, they are hard to resist. I am the one who has always wanted a cat. All but one has claimed my husband as his personal servant. The other one claimed my daughter. They grew up together. When she went to Germany for school, she told the cat to be here when she got home. The cat was. She lived to 23.


That must be a record . That is along time for a pet.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whew! I have been cleaning and cooking all day. I made a turtle cheese cake and also a chocolate cheese cake. I found out I forgot the mayo in my artichoke dip but can add it before I heat it up. I got so wrapped up on KP that I almost burnt my rolls for the funeral sandwiches. I think they need a new name. Dh and I are having to slap our hands away from the cheese cakes.


I feel positively lazy  Your cakes sound yummy but with so many other items on the menu, will there be room for dessert?

Put your feet up and have a rest for the rest of the evening to get rested up for the big party tomorrow.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

joeysomma said:


> You are right, they are hard to resist. I am the one who has always wanted a cat. All but one has claimed my husband as his personal servant. The other one claimed my daughter. They grew up together. When she went to Germany for school, she told the cat to be here when she got home. The cat was. She lived to 23.


That's quite an age for a cat Joey. We were lucky to have our Charlie for 19 years. He was pretty good at sharing his favours with DH and me, but he did like to cuddle with me more. But he knew he could always get DH to give him extra treats or get up with him in the middle of the night.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> :thumbup: :XD: :lol:


beautiful nativity scene in your new avatar!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> beautiful nativity scene in your new avatar!


Thanks WCK,it is a card from my SIL and DB.
Are you getting off work early tomorrow? Was it busy today at the shop? I know you will be happy to have shorter hours next week. What are you going to do on Boxing Day? Rest?


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Yep I could have done without the snake sweater. :shock: The Doxie was cute.


A friend has 2 rescue doxies and another has 1; they're so adorable. I just don't know how anyone could have hurt them.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Funeral sandwich recipe.http://www.ramblesahm.com/2013/05/funeral-sandwiches-recipe-definitely.html


CB, could you please email this recipe to me as I want to keep it but don't have a printer. Many thanks.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

A friend sent this to me so thought it might be useful to some of you.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks WCK,it is a card from my SIL and DB.
> Are you getting off work early tomorrow? Was it busy today at the shop? I know you will be happy to have shorter hours next week. What are you going to do on Boxing Day? Rest?


Closing up shop at 3 tomorrow!! I dropped into the store to wish Annie a Merry Christmas and exchange gifts - but I was only there for a couple of hours. It was good timing though, a couple of customers brought their projects in for show & tell. I always love to see their projects and wips.

Then I joined the crowds at the grocery store to pick up veggies and SHRIMP. I usually make risotto with turkey broth on Boxing Day and this year will add the shrimp. DH and I both love shrimp too and after reading your menu, decided we needed to treat ourselves.

Boxing Day isn't a holiday for you is it? Most of the big stores are open and have big sales but I can't face the crowds so I don't go. In larger cities, The Brick and Future Shop have "midnight madness" and open at midnight on Christmas night. Can't believe the number of people that start lining up by 9pm. Last year one of the big Vancouver malls opened on Christmas Day for the first time, I don't know if they plan to do it again this year. I would never open in a mall; you have to be open during mall hours or pay a big penalty.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> A friend sent this to me so thought it might be useful to some of you.


What a good idea for a doggie coat. Hope you're feeling much better and have a wonderful Christmas Janie!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Our little place of heaven this winter.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> What a good idea for a doggie coat. Hope you're feeling much better and have a wonderful Christmas Janie!


Thanks, but I'm still battling a bladder infection that is making me nauseated & throwing up. I've been to dr here but only have me more antibiotics. I'm sick of being sick.

The temp was 82 today, but I had to stay inside because of this nausea nonsense. DH hung out 2 loads of wash which dried quickly. I haven't done much since arriving, but Molly loves the warm air!


----------



## Georgiegirl (Jan 22, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Our little place of heaven this winter.


Oh Janie, please know dear all we D&Pers are sending good thoughts your way. Hoping your southern vacation/trip is going to make you feel so much better. Enjoy the warm weather for all of us living in the "cold."

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> CB, could you please email this recipe to me as I want to keep it but don't have a printer. Many thanks.


I am doing it right now Janie.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> A friend has 2 rescue doxies and another has 1; they're so adorable. I just don't know how anyone could have hurt them.


Oh I have fallen in love with them lately. But when Mitch dies no more house dogs. Too much trouble. I don't know how anyone could hurt them either. Sometimes when someone get sick and can't take care of their pets they put them in the rescue. Maybe that is why they are there. They are adorable.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but I'm still battling a bladder infection that is making me nauseated & throwing up. I've been to dr here but only have me more antibiotics. I'm sick of being sick.
> 
> The temp was 82 today, but I had to stay inside because of this nausea nonsense. DH hung out 2 loads of wash which dried quickly. I haven't done much since arriving, but Molly loves the warm air!


I pray you will be healed by our Savior this Christmas Janie. You need a break from being sick. Sending my love to you. Merry Christmas. Your recipe is sent to your email.XX


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Nadolig Llawen a Blwyddyn Newydd Dda to my wonderful friends here at D&P. Diolch yn fawr for a wonderful year of friendship. ♥
> So sorry I haven`t been around much lately...I`ve been so incredibly busy here. I decided to make 2 more hats for the girls in the trailer at the bottom of our property.
> So in between cooking and cleaning, I`m knitting too. I am so looking forward to Friday so I can sleep in til noon without feeling any ounce of guilt.


Merry Christmas and happy New Year right back to you.

Thank you to for a wonderful giving year of friendship and to all of you too. 
That's our WEBee never stop knitting and showing kindness to others. Cariad to you with all you do for others.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Closing up shop at 3 tomorrow!! I dropped into the store to wish Annie a Merry Christmas and exchange gifts - but I was only there for a couple of hours. It was good timing though, a couple of customers brought their projects in for show & tell. I always love to see their projects and wips.
> 
> Then I joined the crowds at the grocery store to pick up veggies and SHRIMP. I usually make risotto with turkey broth on Boxing Day and this year will add the shrimp. DH and I both love shrimp too and after reading your menu, decided we needed to treat ourselves.
> 
> Boxing Day isn't a holiday for you is it? Most of the big stores are open and have big sales but I can't face the crowds so I don't go. In larger cities, The Brick and Future Shop have "midnight madness" and open at midnight on Christmas night. Can't believe the number of people that start lining up by 9pm. Last year one of the big Vancouver malls opened on Christmas Day for the first time, I don't know if they plan to do it again this year. I would never open in a mall; you have to be open during mall hours or pay a big penalty.


I am glad you got to see the customers projects before they gave them away. I am sure they appreciate your praises for their work. 
Goody I am glad you are eating shrimp too. It is a nice treat for Christmas or Boxing Day. No we don't celebrate Boxing Day in the States. We have after Christmas sales. :-o I am with you on the crowds. Too much for me too. I used to go but not anymore.
I can't believe that people go shopping on Christmas Day. That is too disgusting. It is bad enough to be open on Thanksgiving. I feel sorry for the workers that they can't celebrate with their families . The people that are shopping probably weren't the ones making dinners, cleaning and doing all of the preparing . I wouldn't want to be in a mall either. Long hours.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Our little place of heaven this winter.


I love your place in heaven. It is so nice. I hope you get well so you can fully enjoy it.
I know about the busted vessels. I cough so hard I do that in my eye. Looks worse than it feels. Last year I had a black eye at Christmas. I ran into the bedroom door in the dark. My gs threw a toy at my gd and she had a black eye on the opposite eye. :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

To all a Alt for Gledelig Jul and Godt Nyttar 

Armlene vikle 

Kjacrlighet 

Yarnie


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> We have some yucky weather here today. 2 to 3 inches of snow overnight and today it is melting. slushy mess. We are supposed to get more snow tonight.
> 
> I agree Yarnie, How can we have fun if we do what we are supposed to do.


Same here Joey but no snow just sleet and rain.

I'm dreaming of a gray Christmas just like the ones I never known.

Where the tree tops glisten (with ice)

and children listen to hear cars honking on the road. (no sleigh can run in this weather)

I'm dreaming of a gray Christmas with all the Christmas cards I wrote.

May your days be merry and Bright(hey could you spare some sun) and may all your Christmas be white. (not gray)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Your prayers are working weather man said clear and a bit of sun Thursday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Solo, What is a sun? Is there such a thing. Where do we find it .

If you do see it can youlet me know? I would like to see it for myself. Till then I don't believe it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have one block of cream cheese left. I will use it for my facial. Need a pick me up. :XD:


No now you tell me cream cheese facial's . Here all I have been using is a mixture of Mayo and garlic.

Seem to have an effect on people who leave before they say anything to me.

I may have to do a cream cheese face all. Wonder if it will work for hair too. Probably have to leave it in for a couple of days don't ya think?????


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Merry Christmas to The D&P Country Crowd..


Ah Gali, to funny . Know I know what really happen to the Reindeer and name calling.

the last two so true.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Here are a few, more later.


very pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> That's what DH always tells me :lol:


Sounds about right. They just want us to think they are listening to us. But really think they are saying are you nuts.

I really must set limits on you human's.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Merry Christmas and best wishes for a healthy and happy new year!


Oh WCK thank you Pooh and friends are the best. Kind of like us. There I go again getting kissy face.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Boy did I luck out.
> 
> I had bought some yarn 5 years ago, used some of it then found it again last week. I started this hood/cowl and realized I was going to run out. So I thought maybe I could find more of it, give it a shot and order some of it in Winter white and see if I can salvage this cowl. I started with the fog color (which was discontinued of course but found some) and it was a perfect match. I did alternating rows of the new and old yarn for a while and I can not see the difference. So now I might have enough to make a matching scarf, if not that then mittens. I can't believe my luck


I would have given up and just chuck the whole thing. Now you on the other hand always come up with and idea and continue on. Are you going to post a picture?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Whew! I have been cleaning and cooking all day. I made a turtle cheese cake and also a chocolate cheese cake. I found out I forgot the mayo in my artichoke dip but can add it before I heat it up. I got so wrapped up on KP that I almost burnt my rolls for the funeral sandwiches. I think they need a new name. Dh and I are having to slap our hands away from the cheese cakes.


hey can you use chocolate cheese cake on the face al.

What a gift you have for Christmas hand slap's. Wow I never knew they were out there .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Closing up shop at 3 tomorrow!! I dropped into the store to wish Annie a Merry Christmas and exchange gifts - but I was only there for a couple of hours. It was good timing though, a couple of customers brought their projects in for show & tell. I always love to see their projects and wips.
> 
> Then I joined the crowds at the grocery store to pick up veggies and SHRIMP. I usually make risotto with turkey broth on Boxing Day and this year will add the shrimp. DH and I both love shrimp too and after reading your menu, decided we needed to treat ourselves.
> 
> Boxing Day isn't a holiday for you is it? Most of the big stores are open and have big sales but I can't face the crowds so I don't go. In larger cities, The Brick and Future Shop have "midnight madness" and open at midnight on Christmas night. Can't believe the number of people that start lining up by 9pm. Last year one of the big Vancouver malls opened on Christmas Day for the first time, I don't know if they plan to do it again this year. I would never open in a mall; you have to be open during mall hours or pay a big penalty.


You had a good day with Annie and ladies at the shop. I would have joined you.

Why is there a penalty for not opening? That does not sound right to force people to have to open their business if they do not want to or can't.

They get nuts here WCk on thanksgiving day and day after here. I mean they will stomp over your body if you dare to fall. Not unheard of to have fights going on for sales items. Its just crazy.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but I'm still battling a bladder infection that is making me nauseated & throwing up. I've been to dr here but only have me more antibiotics. I'm sick of being sick.
> 
> The temp was 82 today, but I had to stay inside because of this nausea nonsense. DH hung out 2 loads of wash which dried quickly. I haven't done much since arriving, but Molly loves the warm air!


Oh Jayne so so sorry but am glad that you arae in a warmer place and I love your new home. You don't have to do much just take care of yourself . I am praying for you. 
Want to wish you a blessed Christmas and happiness and healing for you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I know you all are doing this on purpose. Coming on when I am not here and running up pages and pages. Just so I have to run up pages and pages to catch up and answer every post and then I catch up and you wait till I leave and do it all over again.

Whats your problem do you really want to send me over the edge? I mean really at least give me a little Christmas cheer and wait till I come on. 

But no you all get together and sit waiting for the chance to do me in. 

Well I hope your proud of yourselfs. I can see you waiting and stop laughing wait I have to adjust the aides. Oh it was the aides not your laughing. But I know your laughing it so like you all. Giggle here giggle there giggle every where.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonnie know you probalby won't read this till after Christmas sure you are very busy with family and Christmas.
But do hope your Christmas is a blessing .

Also saw where weather is bad down there and am hoping you are not caught in it.

Karveer God bless you and your love of your life with a blessed Christmas and that the New Year is a blessing also to you both.

Thumper I so miss you. I wish you peace love and joy this Christmas season . I am praying for your dear boy that he will stay safe and come home to you. I am sure this Christmas with the Twins will be very speical for you.
God BLess.

RUKnitting miss you hope all is well.

Kc Merry Christmas to you and yours Blessing on you and your family.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> I know you all are doing this on purpose. Coming on when I am not here and running up pages and pages. Just so I have to run up pages and pages to catch up and answer every post and then I catch up and you wait till I leave and do it all over again.
> 
> Whats your problem do you really want to send me over the edge? I mean really at least give me a little Christmas cheer and wait till I come on.
> 
> ...


Hey Yarnie - someone is cutting into my phone time with Mom and Dad; I'm getting a busy signal so I'm back on line! Are your hearing aids all calibrated now? Maybe you're hearing more than you want to?

We just had grilled pork chops for dinner; haven't had them for a long time so I really enjoyed the meal.

We didn't see any sun the last couple of days, but had a few little sunny breaks on Sunday - just enough to tease.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> Thanks, but I'm still battling a bladder infection that is making me nauseated & throwing up. I've been to dr here but only have me more antibiotics. I'm sick of being sick.
> 
> The temp was 82 today, but I had to stay inside because of this nausea nonsense. DH hung out 2 loads of wash which dried quickly. I haven't done much since arriving, but Molly loves the warm air!


So sorry to hear that Janie. Being sick for a long time is just exhausting and depressing. But I did see some bright blue sky in your pic and hopefully you will feel well enough to join Molly in the sunshine soon. Prayers for your wellbeing.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I am glad you got to see the customers projects before they gave them away. I am sure they appreciate your praises for their work.
> Goody I am glad you are eating shrimp too. It is a nice treat for Christmas or Boxing Day. No we don't celebrate Boxing Day in the States. We have after Christmas sales. :-o I am with you on the crowds. Too much for me too. I used to go but not anymore.
> I can't believe that people go shopping on Christmas Day. That is too disgusting. It is bad enough to be open on Thanksgiving. I feel sorry for the workers that they can't celebrate with their families . The people that are shopping probably weren't the ones making dinners, cleaning and doing all of the preparing . I wouldn't want to be in a mall either. Long hours.


Christmas used to be the 1 day a year that almost all businesses were closed - maybe just a few gas stations and pharmacies would be open. It would be terrible to have lots of businesses pushed into being open. It's hard enough for families to have time for special occasions as it is.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> To all a Alt for Gledelig Jul and Godt Nyttar
> 
> Armlene vikle
> 
> ...


Thanks Yarnie!
Frohe Weihnachten und glückliches neues Jahr!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Your prayers are working weather man said clear and a bit of sun Thursday.


Yay!!!! Game time is on at Yarnie's party!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Quiz http://www.quizfreak.com/how-well-do-you-know-popular-bible-verses/index1.html I got them all.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Morning friends.

Have a few minutes before I start getting ready for dinner. I do a full blown Thanksgiving on Christmas Eve. Then on Christmas Day, I keep it more low key and do a ham, cheesy potatoes, green beans..... and it is more buffet style. Yesterday I made the cranberry sauce. The Challah bread is all cubed and toasted. So all I have to do today is peel the potatoes and last minute stuff. I have no idea what was I thinking when I bought a 24 pound turkey, but the boys love leftovers, so they got their wish.

Merry Christmas


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends.
> 
> Have a few minutes before I start getting ready for dinner. I do a full blown Thanksgiving on Christmas Eve. Then on Christmas Day, I keep it more low key and do a ham, cheesy potatoes, green beans..... and it is more buffet style. Yesterday I made the cranberry sauce. The Challah bread is all cubed and toasted. So all I have to do today is peel the potatoes and last minute stuff. I have no idea what was I thinking when I bought a 24 pound turkey, but the boys love leftovers, so they got their wish.
> 
> Merry Christmas


A feast! Have fun and the best to you and yours. I'm doing a 14.4 lb Prime Rib, carrots with cheddar, fresh seasoned green beans, Zuc/Pineapple muffins, cocktail meatballs, bean dip, broccoli and fruit salad, my signature hash browns, oatmeal/pecan/raisin cookies, red velvet & CREAM CHEESE brownies, white and dark chocolate barks with fruits and nuts, my guest's dessert and fancy drinks which will be for the first meal. Then CB's funeral sandwiches and meat lasagna for the second.

Merry Christmas! I gotta wrap this and presents ... :-D


----------



## knitpresentgifts (May 21, 2013)

+ to all Denim Country and to all the world:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here is a cute last minute ornament. http://www.hometalk.com/5923386/how-to-make-an-easy-5-minute-yarn-snowball-ornament


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cute Christmas card holder.http://www.hometalk.com/2599871/advent-calendar-or-christmas-card-holder-you-choose


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Good morning everyone. Things look on track for my Christmas preparations. The turkey is soaking in a brine bath surrounded my ice cubes. The turkey broth is simmering on the stove, ham is out the oven, and pinto beans still in the crock pot. Biscuits made last night. I still have 2 apple and blackberry pies to make this afternoon, and some fresh cream eclairs... my fave dessert. 
I finished one of the hats last night, and my sons Dr Who wash mitt at 3.30 this morning. Now I`m about to start on the final hat while watching 'The Polar Express' and 'It`s a Wonderful Life'. Hooray!!!!
I wish you all a very Merry Christmas Day tomorrow. My heart is so thankful that the weather is clear for our Yarny. My love and healing prayers continue for our dear Janie.
&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I just made my hubby 2 extra Christmas gifts to go with his WVU scarf. It`s 2 CD`s of bluegrass music. One is bluegrass Christmas music, and the other is just ordinary bluegrass.
I know he will love it.
My late Father was a huge fan of bluegrass too, so this is a way of remembering my wonderful Dad who loved Christmas. &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Christmas Eve: Hummus and Quacamole, Coconut Shrimp, Broiled Lamp Chops w/Lemon Caper Sauce, Jasmine Rice, Roasted Brussels & Carrotts, Cranberrry Orange Nut Bread, Coffee, Wine and Liquors.

Christmas Morning: KPGs Cracked Quiche (love it), Fruits & Berries, Toast w/Butters and Jams, Juice, Coffee.

Christmas Dinner: Steamed Mussels, Veggie Plate, Grilled Shrimp with Mango Jalapeno Sauce, Jasmine Rice, Roasted Asparagus, Apple Pie, Oatmeal Raisin Cookies, Coffee, Wine and Liquors.

Everything is from scratch except the Hummus, I blew out two hand blenders trying to make my own and now I just buy it!

*Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to Denim and all of Knitting Paradise!*

_Praise God from Whom All Blessings Flow!_


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

knitpresentgifts said:


> Did you actually have a maid? Too funny, we are.


No, never had a maid. I did have some friends that had a maid service company come to their house twice a month. I used to tease them about cleaning up for the maid though. They were smart and never did. I use to tell people, sorry about the mess, the maid didn't show up. :-D :-D


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Hey Yarnie - someone is cutting into my phone time with Mom and Dad; I'm getting a busy signal so I'm back on line! Are your hearing aids all calibrated now? Maybe you're hearing more than you want to?
> 
> We just had grilled pork chops for dinner; haven't had them for a long time so I really enjoyed the meal.
> 
> We didn't see any sun the last couple of days, but had a few little sunny breaks on Sunday - just enough to tease.


Hope you got through to your mom. Grilled pork chops yummy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

west coast kitty said:


> Thanks Yarnie!
> Frohe Weihnachten und glückliches neues Jahr!


Is it great Welsh German and Norwegin and they think we don't know what we are talking about. Just goes to show you who knows what, where and how. :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Morning friends.
> 
> Have a few minutes before I start getting ready for dinner. I do a full blown Thanksgiving on Christmas Eve. Then on Christmas Day, I keep it more low key and do a ham, cheesy potatoes, green beans..... and it is more buffet style. Yesterday I made the cranberry sauce. The Challah bread is all cubed and toasted. So all I have to do today is peel the potatoes and last minute stuff. I have no idea what was I thinking when I bought a 24 pound turkey, but the boys love leftovers, so they got their wish.
> Wow you have everything under control there. 24 pounds I think 12 pounds here is to much. You went and double it. You amaze me.
> Merry Christmas


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> I just made my hubby 2 extra Christmas gifts to go with his WVU scarf. It`s 2 CD`s of bluegrass music. One is bluegrass Christmas music, and the other is just ordinary bluegrass.
> I know he will love it.
> My late Father was a huge fan of bluegrass too, so this is a way of remembering my wonderful Dad who loved Christmas. ♥♥♥


Is that all gee couldn't you do a couple more knitting projects in between cooking. :roll:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Christmas Eve: Hummus and Quacamole, Coconut Shrimp, Broiled Lamp Chops w/Lemon Caper Sauce, Jasmine Rice, Roasted Brussels & Carrotts, Cranberrry Orange Nut Bread, Coffee, Wine and Liquors.
> 
> Christmas Morning: KPGs Cracked Quiche (love it), Fruits & Berries, Toast w/Butters and Jams, Juice, Coffee.
> 
> ...


Don't know what I will be having German meal at uyoungest son's. Surprise meal at oldest sons on Sat.
You people are really busy. I don't even have to clean the house cook the meal or wait on any one. But boy your meals sound delic, and all the knitting. Will bet by Sunday you all will be done in. I on the other hand am just chipper. You all need maids. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I have one block of cream cheese left. I will use it for my facial. Need a pick me up. :XD:


Most of the libs have now decided that, once again, they like cream cheese. All it takes is one and the rest follow along like little rats.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Luck Lucy, you have not been on hope your not feeling down. Arm Wraps and have a blessed Christmas. Remember you not alone we are buddies. God Bless you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Most of the libs have now decided that, once again, they like cream cheese. All it takes is one and the rest follow along like little rats.


Ah good old cream cheese it makes the world go round. Son makes me chocolate cream cheese cake all the time. Pop's use to bring me New york cream cheese cake from the bakery for my birthday when I lived in New York. Only way to make cheese cake.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Also want to add you need cooks too. Sorry can't stop myself. I am a lady of leisure. I think I must have done something right as son's wait on me now.

House a mess, dishes finial done. Thinking of taking a nap. Oh woe is me. so little to do and so much time to do it in.

Hope you know I am kidding.

God bless all of you with a wonderful day with family friends.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Luck Lucy, you have not been on hope your not feeling down. Arm Wraps and have a blessed Christmas. Remember you not alone we are buddies. God Bless you.


Hi Yarnlady, Things have been a mess here. Thank you for thinking of me. I hope that everyone has a wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

My only Christmas cookies.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Ah good old cream cheese it makes the world go round. Son makes me chocolate cream cheese cake all the time. Pop's use to bring me New york cream cheese cake from the bakery for my birthday when I lived in New York. Only way to make cheese cake.


I love cheese cake. I use to get delicious cheese cake at a bakery in Florida, which was owned by transplanted NYers. The heavier the better. YUM.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

No Bake Oatmeal cookies

In a heavy saucepan, bring to boil

2 cups of sugar, 4 tbsp cocoa, 1 stick of butter, & 1/2 cup of milk

Let boil one minute then add:

1 cup peanut butter, 1 tbsp pure vanilla & 3 cups quick oats. Stirring well after each addition.

Drop mixture by teaspoonfuls onto waxed paper until cooled.

This is what I'm giving neighbors for Christmas presents as we have been given lots of goodies from them.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> I love cheese cake. I use to get delicious cheese cake at a bakery in Florida, which was owned by transplanted NYers. The heavier the better. YUM.


Isn't that the truth. Cream Cheese reins.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> My only Christmas cookies.


That's my Jayne you still have it cookies look very good. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Yarnlady, Things have been a mess here. Thank you for thinking of me. I hope that everyone has a wonderful Christmas.


I am praying that the mess will pass and life becomes easier for you dear lady.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love your advtar Jayne.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Just for you WCKitty


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

This is for all of you animal lovers


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> Christmas Eve: Hummus and Quacamole, Coconut Shrimp, Broiled Lamp Chops w/Lemon Caper Sauce, Jasmine Rice, Roasted Brussels & Carrotts, Cranberrry Orange Nut Bread, Coffee, Wine and Liquors.
> 
> Christmas Morning: KPGs Cracked Quiche (love it), Fruits & Berries, Toast w/Butters and Jams, Juice, Coffee.
> 
> ...


Wow girl you are going to get fat eating all of that yummy food. Sounds delish. Merry Christmas to you too!
I will Praise Him right along side you.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Is that all gee couldn't you do a couple more knitting projects in between cooking. :roll:


She is a busy bee. Great job WeBee I know everyone will love your beautiful gifts.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Most of the libs have now decided that, once again, they like cream cheese. All it takes is one and the rest follow along like little rats.


 :roll:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Also want to add you need cooks too. Sorry can't stop myself. I am a lady of leisure. I think I must have done something right as son's wait on me now.
> 
> House a mess, dishes finial done. Thinking of taking a nap. Oh woe is me. so little to do and so much time to do it in.
> 
> ...


Yes about now I want both. A maid and a cook. I am pooped!
Yes we know you are the kidder of Denim.
:lol: :thumbup: God Bless you too Yarnie. I am happy you have son's and dil's that take good care of you with the cooking and cleaning.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> No Bake Oatmeal cookies
> 
> In a heavy saucepan, bring to boil
> 
> ...


My kids love that cookie recipe. I made it for them when they were little. Your neighbors will love them.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you all! May there peace on earth, good will to all, and the joy of your families gathering together to celebrate.

Everyone probably knows the tune for this:

The Messiah's Coming and Kingdom
Isaac Watts, 1707

Joy to the world, the Lord is come 
Let earth receiver her King
Let every heart prepare Him room
And heaven and nature sing

Joy to the earth, the Saviour reigns
Let men their songs employ
While fields and floods, rocks, hills and plains
Repeat the sounding joy

No more let sins and sorrows grow
Nor thorns infest the ground
He comes to make His blessings flow
Far as the curse is found

He rules the world with truth and grace
And makes the nations prove
The glories of his righteousness
And wonders of His love


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

OMG X a million.
My darling hubby bought me a Kindle Fire tablet. Oh wow I still can`t believe it.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> OMG X a million.
> My darling hubby bought me a Kindle Fire tablet. Oh wow I still can`t believe it.


Wow, he is a darlin! good for you Wendy / a million times.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> OMG X a million.
> My darling hubby bought me a Kindle Fire tablet. Oh wow I still can`t believe it.


 :thumbup: :-D


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Jet Blue has offered to fly 2 officers from each and every police dept in our great country to the funerals of the murdered NYPD officers. What an unbelievable gift. 

Jet Blue...A Private Big Corporation, may you witness great prosperity in 2015 and beyond. Thank You


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jet Blue has offered to fly 2 officers from each and every police dept in our great country to the funerals of the murdered NYPD officers. What an unbelievable gift.
> 
> Jet Blue...A Private Big Corporation, may you witness great prosperity in 2015 and beyond. Thank You


That is so wonderful. They are great to do this.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Jet Blue has offered to fly 2 officers from each and every police dept in our great country to the funerals of the murdered NYPD officers. What an unbelievable gift.
> 
> Jet Blue...A Private Big Corporation, may you witness great prosperity in 2015 and beyond. Thank You


Amen Gali. And a Merry Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Here is a very fuzzy pic of Bill next door receiving his Christmas afghan. Bill was overjoyed. Hubby took the pic, and I think he forgot to put the flash on.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

The Queens Christmas message 2014




It`s from an Australian broadcast, it`s the only one I could find.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

Lukelucy said:


> That is so wonderful. They are great to do this.


yes , for sure it's unexpected to all of the Police depts. when they heard the news. Have a beautiful day LL, hope you are mending well.


----------



## galinipper (Apr 30, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> Amen Gali. And a Merry Christmas to you and your family.


Back at ya Wendy and Family.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

galinipper said:


> yes , for sure it's unexpected to all of the Police depts. when they heard the news. Have a beautiful day LL, hope you are mending well.


You have a beautiful day, too Gali. Saw doctor. I am healed. I just have to work with the scar tissue that is causing pain. Exercises that he gave me - I will do.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Paul Harveys Christmas story from 1965.
I miss that man so much, such an awesome broadcaster.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> OMG X a million.
> My darling hubby bought me a Kindle Fire tablet. Oh wow I still can`t believe it.


Wonderful gift. I know you will enjoy it. Great gift Mr. WeBee. :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

galinipper said:


> Jet Blue has offered to fly 2 officers from each and every police dept in our great country to the funerals of the murdered NYPD officers. What an unbelievable gift.
> 
> Jet Blue...A Private Big Corporation, may you witness great prosperity in 2015 and beyond. Thank You


They need to be honored . :thumbdown:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Here is a very fuzzy pic of Bill next door receiving his Christmas afghan. Bill was overjoyed. Hubby took the pic, and I think he forgot to put the flash on.


We can't see Bill but I know he is so very proud of his gift from you. Bless you WeBee for being so giving to others. XX


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Lukelucy said:


> You have a beautiful day, too Gali. Saw doctor. I am healed. I just have to work with the scar tissue that is causing pain. Exercises that he gave me - I will do.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Great news. But still take it easy until you are stronger. Merry Christmas dear LL.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Paul Harveys Christmas story from 1965.
> I miss that man so much, such an awesome broadcaster.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> The Queens Christmas message 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Isn't that the truth. Cream Cheese reins.


Hey Yarnie, we finally have that yellow object in the sky shining brightly. The puppies and I were playing among the rays. It's 58 and sunny today. I'll send some your way.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Jet Blue has offered to fly 2 officers from each and every police dept in our great country to the funerals of the murdered NYPD officers. What an unbelievable gift.
> 
> Jet Blue...A Private Big Corporation, may you witness great prosperity in 2015 and beyond. Thank You


That is really something. I, too, will wish them prosperity in 2015.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> You have a beautiful day, too Gali. Saw doctor. I am healed. I just have to work with the scar tissue that is causing pain. Exercises that he gave me - I will do.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


Isn't that a wonderful Christmas present.


----------



## Lukelucy (Nov 19, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Isn't that a wonderful Christmas present.


Yes!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Most of the libs have now decided that, once again, they like cream cheese. All it takes is one and the rest follow along like little rats.


46 Wonderful ways to use cream cheese!
http://www.cooks.com/rec/story/134/


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Lukelucy said:


> Hi Yarnlady, Things have been a mess here. Thank you for thinking of me. I hope that everyone has a wonderful Christmas.


Sorry to hear that LL; hope you had a good Christmas and things are straightening out for you!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> No Bake Oatmeal cookies
> 
> In a heavy saucepan, bring to boil
> 
> ...


They looked yummy Jane and I'm sure the neighbours appreciated the treats. Hope you're feeling much better!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> Just for you WCKitty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> OMG X a million.
> My darling hubby bought me a Kindle Fire tablet. Oh wow I still can`t believe it.


Wonderful gift Wendy!! Lots for you to enjoy.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

galinipper said:


> Jet Blue has offered to fly 2 officers from each and every police dept in our great country to the funerals of the murdered NYPD officers. What an unbelievable gift.
> 
> Jet Blue...A Private Big Corporation, may you witness great prosperity in 2015 and beyond. Thank You


That's amazing; such a generous gift.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> Here is a very fuzzy pic of Bill next door receiving his Christmas afghan. Bill was overjoyed. Hubby took the pic, and I think he forgot to put the flash on.


I'm sure Bill will get many years of cozy comfort from that afghan.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

soloweygirl said:


> Hey Yarnie, we finally have that yellow object in the sky shining brightly. The puppies and I were playing among the rays. It's 58 and sunny today. I'll send some your way.


We had sunshine today too! Hope you and the puppies had a great day in the sun.


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

We had a wonderful, relaxing day today. I hope all of you also had a wonderful day with many blessings.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-310799-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

